# The Chatterboxes



## pinkclaire

Hello Girls, 

As everyone keeps complaining they cant keep up with our thread I thought we could make our own little mini group! 

That way we can all chat away as much as we do to our hearts content!

That way we can keep it going when are babies are born as well :happydance::happydance::happydance: (and just for random) :flasher::flasher:

Sorry we dont want anymore members, its hard enough to keep track of us chatterboxes!

Members are:
3girlies - Sydnee Grace born 5 weeks early on the 3/1/10 
AimeeM
Beautywithin
Hayley x- Daisy born early on the 29/01/10
mummysuzie22
nervouspains
Pinkclaire
Randomxx
Twiggy56


----------



## randomxx

great idea PC i keep getting lost in the lovebug thread now lol

oh and dont make me :blush: with the :flasher: its not my fault hes a :devil:

okay ladies im putting our predictions in here so they are on the first page lol

 randomxx
Name so far-Fallon or Logan
EDD 15/3/10
Prediction 28/2/10-13/3/10 (6lbz 7oz)

pinkclaire
Name so far- James (jimmy)or Lily
EDD 4/2/10
Prediction 29/1/10 (7lb 5oz)

Nervouspains
Name- Max
EDD 17/2/10
Prediction 23/2/10 (8lb 2oz)

beautywithin
Name- Adam 
EDD 4/2/10
Prediction 2/2/10 (7lb 4oz)

mummysuzie 
Name- Kellan
EDD 5/2/10
Prediction planned c-section (7lb,3oz)

twiggy
EDD 17/2/10
Prediction 21/2/10 (7lb,5oz)

aimee
Name-Nathan
EDD 21/2/10
Prediction 8/2/10 (8lb,2oz)

3girlies
Name-Frankee
EDD 5/2/10
Prediction 2/2/10 (7lb 9oz)

hayley x
Name either Daisy Emilie orDaisy Mia
EDD 12/210
Prediction 5/2/10 (8lb 12oz)​


----------



## twiggy56

yipee! :yipee: (<--i love how excited this lil guy is!!!)

:thumbup: great idea claire! 

omg made me all excited when you say about all our babies being born! Il be on here...a balding stress-mess not knowing what my baby is crying for and asking all you ladies for help!! lol


----------



## hayley x

:dohh: is that what it means when its closed rather than open, just a private thread :shrug: 

Great idea :D :D xxx


----------



## twiggy56

btw Hayley your avatar pic is absolutely gorgeous hun.. :flower:


----------



## randomxx

i agree with twiggy your pic is lovely hun! 

i keep getting sooo lost in the lovebugs thread now that ive actually cut down my posting lol

i'll probs be posting about not knowing if im doing things right and how to lose all the baby weight lol oh yeah and how tired i am lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hello ladies!!! Brilliant idea pc..so we post on here instead of lovebugs thread now? Don't think i could keep up with two threads lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I think other people can still see, but its saying that we're not looking for anymore buddies.

Random this is me :flasher: a fat man praying on pregnant women lol.

Dont worry Twiggy, I will be a quivering mess going HELP ME!!!! haha


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha pc xx


----------



## nervouspains

Whooooo good monring ladies- our closed group ladies only lol.

Lovely aviator piccy hayley xx

I got up 15 min earlier this morning and I actually took my dog for a 20min walk! And I surprisgly enjoyed it! Im going to try and make a habit out of it.... Esp as i dont like to walk him at night in the dark :( lol

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning! Well I am hoping I get some more bnb time today, I was soooo busy yesterday! 

NP! Seems like ages since I chatted to you! Look at you getting fit, walking is good for preparing you for labour isnt it? Well I think its something to with getting the baby in the right position? Or did I just make that up? lol


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Well done np..i love going for walks in the morning. Can't wait till i can start again this time with Kellan 

Congrats BW on 28 weeks!!!!

Have my 28 week appt today. Hope they can find a vein this time. It's well sore when they have to keep going in to find a vein. 

Was up at my gran's last night and she used to be a slimming world consultant so she still has the scales from it so decided to weigh myself..and to my surprise i've only put 10 pounds on..talk about shocked!! thought i had put alot more on than that not that i would have minded right enough.

I have the biggest spot on my chin..my skin is horrible right now!! xx


----------



## nervouspains

Only on page 1 after 12 hours of opening? I dont think so... lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

MS- do you have us down in a diary or something? your brilliant at remember the days! :haha:

10lb?! Wow thats amazing, I reckon Ive put on about a stone and a half, I havent weighed my self since 10 weeks though, I think I would rather be ignorant to it!

Congrats on 28 weeks BW!


----------



## nervouspains

Oh I didnt see your posts ladies lol.

Yes PC i know!! And thats true what you said lol. :fool:

Thanks MS :) I hope it doesnt get too dark in the monrings now as I quite enjoyed it, sort of 'set me up for the day' lol
Me too MS- I have got a little circule of spots on the left of my chin :rofl:
I dont dare weigh myself, I can see in the last 4 weeks I have wacked on weight- especialyl round my face, yet sometimes my tummy still feels fairly 'flat' at the bottom and round and hard higher up :shrug:

Whoooo 28 weeks!! Go BW!!!!
xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha pc..well i remember you're 2 days before bw and bw is a day before me lol but as far as remembering goes it's crap lol even when am not pregnant lol

I usually don't weigh myself ever unless i'm going to ww or slimming world lol by this time with Alex i had gained about 3 stone..and i've never lost it lol 

I know i want to try and lose as much as i can before next june for going to america to my sister's graduation. Might help that i have something to work towards. Don't think i'll find time to eat with 2 kids lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

That's still how mine is np..i have loads of flab at the bottom and it just isn't filling out lol then when i sit down i look like i just have loads of fat rolls haha xx


----------



## nervouspains

hahaha me too MS! :rofl: xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol glad am not the only one..am glad in a way it's like that cuz my stretchies are still silver and my section scar isn't hurting or anything xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thats ok then :)

Was you section planned with Alex? xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

No he was 15 days over due and the induction failed so had to have an emergency section..wee bugger would still be in there if he wasn't pulled out lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol! Wow they let you go 15 days over?! I would be moaning at 10 days at the most lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Well i was 12 days then they brought me in on the tuesday to start induction gave me 3 days of pills in bottom region lol then the drip on the highest it would go..i only dialated to 1 and a half cm lol no contractions so don't even know how it feels to have them which i was a bit gutted with then Alex's heart rate started dropping and decided to take me in..the only thing i didn't like out of all the surgery was the epidural..it shocks you when they put the wire down into the bottom of your back..not so much hurts but is just weird..after the section i was up in 7 hours had a shower and my permanent handbag (catheter) was funny having to cart it around with you..was trying to hide it under the bed when i had visitors coming lol only coplaint afterwards with my recovery was the end stitches or the knots..when i sat up in bed or tried getting out was really sore..i think they tied them too tight. 

Right essay over haha xx


----------



## pinkclaire

OMG MS it sounds tramatic! 

I've just remembered I have my first ante-natel tonight! I am soooo scared, I have to go on my own, OH is out in the field (literally) so cant even call him worried I'm going to feel very lonely there!

I was thinking when I was looking at the predictions we are very optomistic, most of us think we will be early!


----------



## randomxx

my my my i got up this morning and onto bnb and theres already 3 pages on chatterboxs why oh why was i shocked! 

i still think im going to be nearer februaury than my due date lol tho tht could be wishful thinking

right happy 28weeks BW 

MS- that sounds pretty scary bet you were worried

PC- i would :flasher: you back but i think it would turn you on seeing a naked preggo woman

swine flu jab 2mz at 11.40 :happydance::happydance:


----------



## nervouspains

Lol omg! Wow he really didnt want to come out :rofl:

Whooo PC you will be fine! Remember to breathe... lol xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies

i had to go to hospital last night :( my stomache was hurting real bad and kept tightening, i got a quick scan this morning, and they said everything looks fine, but if i feel there is a reducement in movement over the next few days i need to go back!


----------



## nervouspains

Oh gosh BW, I hope you were just having painful BH.

He is comfty in there xxx


----------



## AimeeM

How do :D Am i too late to come in ??? xx


----------



## randomxx

BW- tell Adam the lovebugs/chatterboxs say he's to stop scaring mummy, glad everythings okay with him tho hun and big :hugs: to you aswell

im posting our predictions in my first post on this so we can find them easily so i would like everyones EDD and prediction on arrival and weight


----------



## randomxx

:happydance: hello aimee welcome welcome lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

It was just more long than traumatic..an extra 4 days wasted..at least this time i'll be in and out..

Hoping they are just strong bh..i bet he's nice and comfy in there  

Need to let us know how it goes tonight pc..do you not have anyone else that would go with you?
xx


----------



## AimeeM

Hello :D

How is everyone today?

BW- How are you today? What did they say exactly that they think it could be? Is it just BH that are quite severe? I got my first random BH last night! I don't remember getting any first time round but then again i don't remember anything!

Gosh my kitten is going mad. I put his new collar on the first time he has had one and he started theowing himself around the room. Then it got stuck in his mouth and i couldn't get it off cos he kept digging his claws in me! It was pretty funny though lol, how tight am i...

Just bought a few baby bits from Primark. Some sleep suits and and a right nice trouser suit with a little jumper :D


----------



## nervouspains

Hi Ams!

yay the girlies all together! :happydance:

LOL my dog is the same, he hates wearing a coller! And where he is so tiny- it doesnt fit him properly! He does look cute in it tohugh, we will have to buy him a kitten coller, that should fit him them, apparently its illegal to take him out without one!

awww that sounds so cute! Just think Max will be 5-6 months at our wedding!
Aww! xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

He could be a little paige boy 

When are you getting married again Hayley? How did the hair trial go the other night?

Primark have some gorgeous stuff Aimee..

Has anyone had any joy in finding newborn winter hats?? I can't find any anywhere xx


----------



## AimeeM

Aww callie you can put him in a cute little suit he will look gorgeous :D


----------



## AimeeM

We got a really cute little one at the market in Blackpool which says Daddy's boy on it and it is baby blue. I think markets have loads of cute stuff like that.

Was thinking of things i still need to get last night, just a few bits but totally forgot about baby monitors. Did someone say they had that sensor mat that detects movements? I want that i think, is it a monitor too?


----------



## mummysuzie22

Are you talking about winter hats Aimee? xx


----------



## AimeeM

It says it goes off if no movement is detected after 20 seconds so does it monitor breathing? Sorry i am going on a bit just thinking how it works i think the technology is amazing.


----------



## AimeeM

mummysuzie22 said:


> Are you talking about winter hats Aimee? xx

I am yes cos i know in feb here it is friggin freezing we are so high up, i bet it is 10 times more cold up by you too! I still need to get one of those snow suits too.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yea i believe that's how it works Aimee..one of the ladies on the forum said she had one and had to get rid of it cuz her baby is a shallow breather so it kept going off and making her paranoid..don't think am gonna bother getting one. I do need to get one now i'm in an up and down house but not sure what one?

Hayley bought the angelsounds one so she might know alot more about it? xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yea it's baltic here already!! Don't have any markets tho :-( think i'll try mothercare again..they had girl ones so they might have boy ones now?

I've went overboard on the snow suits lol got 4..i love to see babies all snuggled up in them  xx


----------



## AimeeM

I am a very paranoid person and i still check on Kayden in the night to see if he is breathing and he is 6! So i think i will give it a try as i know i will not sleep at all for the first year! I suppose i could sell it on ebay if it was going off too much.
I just had a look on the mothercare web page and the reviews are excellent, all 5 stars.


----------



## AimeeM

AimeeM said:


> I am a very paranoid person and i still check on Kayden in the night to see if he is breathing and he is 6! So i think i will give it a try as i know i will not sleep at all for the first year! I suppose i could sell it on ebay if it was going off too much.
> I just had a look on the mothercare web page and the reviews are excellent, all 5 stars.

I know they look SO cute in them don't they! A friend has just had a 5lb baby and she has a pic on FB with her in a newborn one and she is buried in it she look so snuggled up and gorgeous!

Have you looked on the internet for baby winter hats?


----------



## Beautywithin

Lately everytime i walk ( it feels as if my insides are going to fall out ) only way to describe it, it was around 12 in the afternoon yesterday, and i got the most awful pains, my tummy kept tightening every few seconds i could still feel him moving about as this was happening, i was thinking it must have been the egg sarnie i had been eating that was giving me a dodgy tum ( TMI ) I have been going regular so i know i didnt just need a good poo lol 
was hoping the pain would go, but was on and off all night, woke up at 2am, at this point i was in tears, it hurt so much, went to the hos, they kept me waiting ages, finally got checked over and said its most probley BH which is common at this stage and that as long as there isnt any bleeding , told me i could take Paracetamol, and that they would scan me in the morning

The pain has gone now, its annoying not having an answer, so i can only put it down to BH its just weird i started getting pain not long after i had that egg sarnie 

it didnt frighten me tho, the pain almost felt like a lil trial run for when the real thing happens, 
x


----------



## randomxx

yeah aimee the angelcare ones are the ones my sis-inlaw recommended she said they are the biggest selling monitor in mothercare! 

hats i dont really have any nice warm warm ones not seen any just the usual wee beanie hats if you get me! tho i have one snowsuit i bought and god knows how many the rest of them have bought i know my sis-inlaw has a blue one she bought us! Asda are pretty good for them! 

right ladies predictions please!!!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

No didn't even think about online lol i usually order stuff off next but they just go from 0-3 months..altho am going christmas shopping on the 4th so might just wait then and have a hunt 

xx


----------



## randomxx

BW- that sounds really scary im not surprised you were worried but as long as you are both alright thats the main thing! No more egg sandwiches for you my dear xx


----------



## AimeeM

BW i had gastroenteritis a few weeks back and had the exact same thing. I put it down to a bit of food poisoning xx

Ms- there are some gorgeous ones on line if you type in baby winter hats =)


----------



## mummysuzie22

Sorry meant angelcare lol silly brain

predictions for?

I have my appt in an hour and this baby won't stop kicking my bladder..it's so bloddy sore!! i have a head stuck under my ribs and his feet at the bottom..at least i won't have a problem with giving a sample lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

You did the right thing my going to the hospital tho..i bet you're shattered today.

I might just do that Aimee thank you  xx


----------



## nervouspains

I know I am so excited lol.
My mum said 'Well at least we wont ahve to be chasing him around everywhere at that age' :rofl:

Yes Aimee- me! I got the Angelcare one £80 from mothercare, its a breathing sensor and a normal moniter too! and it detects room tempreture :D

MS- did you get one as well?

I got a hat set about 8 months ago lol, a little furry cream winnie pooh one and mittens for £2 in the sale at sainburys! they do nice winter stuff in there :D xxx
xxx


----------



## randomxx

okay by predictions ive been posting them on the first page so we can look back and see how wrong/right we are! 

okay so my EDD is 15/3/10 and my prediction is 28/2/10-13/3/10 (6lbs 7oz)


----------



## AimeeM

Ms- good luck for your app :D

NP- i think i will get that one when the HIP grant comes through. Does anyone actually spend in on healthy eating???

I think i am gonna end up having a planned c-sect. I think my placenta wont move enough and i think he is going to be bigger than Kayden was so nearly 10lb. I am having a growth scan and to check the placenta on 8th of Jan. I think i will have him on the 8th of Feb as that is when i did in my dream.


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh i think to make it fun aswell, we should predict for each other!

EDD 4/2/10 prediction 2/2/10 ( 7lb4oz )


----------



## nervouspains

oooh random you ahve mine dont you xx

Yea I deffo would Ams, its the first one I saw and read about, so thats why I bought it :D
I know it will help put my mind at ease so I can sleep :) xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

No np i haven't got one but i didn't know it was a normal monitor too..i might have a proper look at it and try it out 

Only prediction i can do is weight and i say 7lbs 3oz

I'm spending the hip grant on the nursery..i still need to get the cot and decorate it etc.
I doubt many mothers would spend it on healthy food. xx


----------



## nervouspains

I wouldnt spend it on healthy food- esp when a pack of 5 yummy donuts is 99p, you cant even get a bag of grapes for that! lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

I just found a review site on the angel sounds monitor, it is movement sensor, sound monitor and temperature and night light. The reviews were all 9/10 10/10 and there were loads of reviews. It is defo worth it for piece of mind and to be alerted asap if an emergency does happen. I am defo gona get this one, the newest version xx


----------



## AimeeM

nervouspains said:


> I wouldnt spend it on healthy food- esp when a pack of 5 yummy donuts is 99p, you cant even get a bag of grapes for that! lol xx

:rofl: agree :D


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha np!!! I agree too lol

Oo that does sound good Aimee..might be persuaded now lol how much is the newest version? xx


----------



## AimeeM

It is on the mothercare sight for £79.99 but i am going to price compare and see if it is much cheaper anywhere else. But all that for £80 i think is worth it, plus i will save it for the next baby(!)

Just had a look, it is £10 cheaper from toys r us!


----------



## twiggy56

Oh my goodness. 7 pages!! Jeez o! 

Iv been out all morning with my dear mumskykins and look wat i miss!! lol

Ok...

BW- happy 28 weeks hun, you're hospital trip sounded so frightening! :hugs: Iv not felt BH yet but if that what you had im scared!! And im definitely staying away from egg sandwiches!! :haha:

MS i cant believe they let you go 15 days over with alex!!! Thats mad!! How uncomfortable for you, you must have made him such a nice home he didnt want to leave :flower:

Aimee think il look into those monitors, i just know im guna be totally paranoid about her at night, making sure shes breathing ok etc. OH will prob like the sound of another gadget for baby aswell, he's an IT specialist for a software company and loves anything gadgety lol.

Ok and random- my EDD is 17/2/10 but im guessing she will be as difficult as her mummy is rofl:) and will arrive on the 21/2/10 weighing 7lb 5oz!!


----------



## twiggy56

p.s when can we get an estimated birth weight?!

duno when they'd do it coz we'v no more scans on the nhs now?


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hi Twiggy!!

I think they tell you if you've been told you will have a growth scan..i have mine next month.

Oo that is good Aimee for all that!!

Right going to get ready for my appt. Will talk to you when i get back  xx


----------



## AimeeM

Oh BW- happy 28 weeks!! :happydance:

Laura i am a gadget person too dh always giggles at how excited i get with new gadgets LOL!

Do you have a bit in your notes where there is a estimated baby weight chart for your size? My midwife made a personal one but if i look at what Kayden weighed he was WAY over the line. I suppose unless you have a growth scan there is no way you will know how big the baby will be until it comes out. I was tiny with Kayden all the way through and he came out massive.

I don't think i will be any good at guessing everyone elses birth weights but i think BW and mine will come early and all the others late except MS who is planned so we know!


----------



## Beautywithin

Twigster they told me at my 4D scan, was told if im on time then he should be in the 7lb range 

x


----------



## randomxx

does anyone have any commando gear PC can borrow her OH is on excercise all nxt week 2miles from home her plan is too get dressed up in commando gear and go on the excercise with him lol! i can just imagine her crawling through fields and stuff lol!

the chatterboxs are mainly boys can i just say we only have 2 girls and one yellow who we all reckon is a boy lol x


----------



## AimeeM

Bye :wave: Hope they find a vein!


----------



## AimeeM

random please can you add me to the list :flower: My EDD is 21st of feb but think the 8th =)


----------



## randomxx

aimee ill do it just now just need you to give me an estimated weight? x


----------



## AimeeM

Hmmm, i think if i got to term 9lb 5oz at a guess, lets hope i am wrong!


----------



## Beautywithin

Do you ladies think you will still come on here when our bubs are born, of course no where near as much, but id like to think i may still get a bit of time to come on here and chat to yall x


----------



## AimeeM

I will do, as long as i get satisfactory amounts of sleep lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

lol me too :) xx


----------



## randomxx

im going to try my best to get on after the little ones here xx


----------



## AimeeM

Actually random i will be a pain and change my predicted birth weight as i see that it looks like i think he will be over 9lb and come early lol i dread to think... If he does come as early as i think then i think he will be around 8lb 2oz xx


----------



## twiggy56

ooh i wonder if they can give me an estimated birth weight at my 4D on sunday then?! hmm....i will be asking!!

Aimee im not kidding he's obsessed by gadgets, he had TWO iphones (simply because the 3G one came out) until i made him give me one!! :muaha: He's also got the Xbox, Playstation3, Wii, a maHOOOOsive telly in our livingroom with surround sound etc....our livingroom looks like the hub of that spaceship off of startrek!!! :rofl:

Il get my mum to look at my notes for me about a birth weight but i dont get a growth scan, i know that for sure....my mum is a midwife so she can make out all the chicken scratch my midwife has penciled in there!! lol

Random- LOL'd at the commando gear for PC, crawling under those water tunnels with a bump! I actually dont know what it would take for me to do exercise, think there would have to be some sort of fishing rod with a cake at the end of it or something.....:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AimeeM

Awww i wish my hubby would buy 2 iphones and give me one! Or just buy me one... He isn't interested in technology though he is very happy with his £49 phone bless him :)

What is everyone having/had for dinner. I have left it a bit late but am starving now!


----------



## nervouspains

Im going to ahve to go food shopping tonight.
last night though OH cooked us a lovely dinner:
Sausages with caramalised red onion in them mmm, sweetcorn, pea, carrots & broccoli with a jacket potato and onion gravey.
It was lovely! xxx


----------



## twiggy56

callie you're man sounds bloody fantastic! Does he take classes?! :rofl:

Think im due a food shop too...nowt in the house, need fruit and veggies! Always feel better if they're in the fridge.

Aimee, for lunch today im having......*drumroll*..........half a cucumber :dohh: Just realized our bread is 5 days out of date too...damit! bad housewife!! lol


----------



## nervouspains

God I keep thinking its friday!!
I wish! xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I know, everyone wants a man like mine hahaha I told him he should do classes LOL
I am a lucky girl! But then again, like Loreal says- because im worth it :rofl: :rofl: xx


----------



## AimeeM

Aww bless he does sound like a sweetie, don't let him get away :D

laura half a cucumber :( I can't think of a good comment for you on that one :(


----------



## Beautywithin

I need to do food shopping aswell! eggs are now off the list, i love runny egg aswell

feel like making spag bol for dinner x


----------



## twiggy56

callie i keep thinkin its friday too! This week is draaaaging coz its my 4D scan on sunday thats why!! :hissy:

Aimee i have found a rouge potato in my fridge! I might see if i have baked beans & cheese aswell, if im lucky!!! :rofl:

mmm BW, i love runny eggs!! With soldiers! Im such a big kid....


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hi ladies well am back..everything was good apart from Kellan being a monkey and he kept moving away from the doppler. He's lying head down with his feet under my ribs. She said he's measuring at 31 weeks and was gonna refer me to my consultant but am seeing him on the 4th anyway and get a growth scan. hope i don't have gd..don't have any of the symptoms. Hoping it will even out the further i get am already sore as it is lol

Np your man sounds like a real good catch!! How a man should be 

Not sure what am having for dinner..working tonight so will need to see what hubby makes for me coming in  xx


----------



## AimeeM

Talking of egg i just sad an egg mayo sandwich, i have wanted one for ages but thought it was on the 'not to eat' list so i am very satisfied after eating it.

Laura, a great development on half a cucumber :D


----------



## AimeeM

Wow suzie, measuring 31 weeks!! So you may be having him a bit earlier then? Wow!


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls :D

Ooh spag bowl mmm

Im feeling sooooooo tired now! And I had 2 choclate bars hahah mmm, and heres me worrying I have GD as well!

MS- at least he is in the right position lol, but not good if he starts kicking in the ribs! lol
Do you think they would bring you c-section forward if you measureing about your dates?

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

With any luck Aimee lol 

The funny thing is i feel i'm small for this many weeks lol xx


----------



## randomxx

i had some homemade macaroni cheese from lunch (tho i didnt make it the cafe round the corner did lol)

i love boiled egg mashed up in a cup with butter however my son does not and made me sick the last time i had it lol

aimee i changed that for you

MS- glad everything went well at your appointment, i'll keep my fingers crossed you dont have GD


----------



## mummysuzie22

Am eating crackers with cheddar cheese..soo hungry..chocolate biscuits sound good 

I'll get my scan on the 4th then see what they say..hopefully they would bring it forward but may not..just worried if he keeps growing then i'm not gonna be able to get my fat booty off the couch without someone helping me lol xx


----------



## twiggy56

eeek! Cant believe you're measuring 31 weeks MS!!! Thats craaazy! Depending on the growth scan on the 4th, hope they move the section forward for you hun...poor you will be all uncomfortable! 

all this talk of food! I had SIX jammy dodgers yesterday, my OH looked at me in disgust when he went to go get one to have with his cup of tea!! :blush: Think shes definitely having a growth spurt...my belly is really stretchy at night these past few nights...sleeping is a nightmare!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Im finding sleeping a nightmare too, i so just want to sleep on my back, then i wake up a million and 1 times to go to the loo, then befor i know it the alarm goes off 

is that all 6 twigster lol. think my OH is no longer surprized at how much i can eat, sometimes it even far more then him x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you Twiggy..am hoping maybe he'll fill out and it's just a growth spurt..

I also meant to say for those of you having heartburn my midwife said if you have heartburn and want a change from rennies or gaviscon she said lovehearts and refreshers are made of the same stuff as rennies something bicarbonate? And she said it works the same so safe to say am gonna go out and buy loads lol..sweets that do a good job you would have never of thought lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

ah should i sell my angel sounds doppler? because i feel him kick now i dont use it, but i bet soon as i sell it, i wont feel him as much and start to panic


----------



## twiggy56

omg....im such a nugget!! Only just realized the lovebugs thread in 3rd tri! :dohh: 

BW sleeping isnt happening for me at all- same as you, if its not toilet breaks, its because im on my back, in an uncomfortable position, getting kicked, thirsty, or having a bad dream!! Think little lady is training me up for the real thing when shes up in the nights!!!

MS, sweets have always been the answer in my book...:rofl: When i was little if i fell over and cut myself my mum would give me a 'magic sweetie' and amazingly it made things all better. Oh to be innocent again....


----------



## nervouspains

Lol BW my OH is the same lol.

ooh good tip MS :thumbup:

I never use my angelsounds one- I can never find him on it! I only use the hi-beb one now lol
Keep it BW, for next time :D

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello everyone, wow you have all been chatty since I've been busy at work! Oh well next week I can spend all day on here :haha:

BW- you poor thing, I hope your ok, well done for getting it checked though! I cannot walk more than 5 mins without getting serious pains in my tummy, I dont understand it, I was so fit before PG I was convinced I would still be on the treadmill at 40 weeks! hehe

MS- I will let you know how antenatel was, I havent got anyone to go as my mum has a 3 year old and her bloke is away wednesday -sunday, my sister is in scotland, and Matts out on exercise. I'm sure I will be fine I am a bit nervous though!

I was also going to say good luck but see your back now! Wow 31 weeks thats amazing! I cant wait to find out whether my placenta has moved so I know the situation.
Random- My OH has been in the forces for 5 years, my house is bloody full of commando stuff! And what do you mean Jimmy is a girl? you changed your tune lol.

Good to see you on here Aimee!

Twiggy, I'm like your OH, I'm a nightmare, I lUUUUVVVVV gadgets, my iphone is one of my most prized possessions! I think I will get one of those monitors for piece of mind.


----------



## randomxx

PC- Jimmy is a boy my mistake has been rectified lol i blame it on the preggo brain lol


----------



## 3 girlies

jeez you lot can natter. 100 posts!!!
how are you all?
i have my antenatal tomorrow at 12:20pm, they only agreed to it coz of the swine flu. At least they will check me over properly at last.

ive got shepherds pie for dinner but its covered in loads of cheese so its not healthy at all, tastes good though lol

i measured big with Reese & she was only 6lb so not big at all, they kept saying she would be over 9lb!!

I am definately feeling stronger now, although walking knackers me out its so nice to get out of the house :)


----------



## nervouspains

Glad you are feeling better 3girlies :hugs:

Im having lasagna tonight :) xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Good luck for the antenatal tomorrow 3g's! Hope you're feeling better and they give u a good thorough health check!

Shepherds pie, lasagne...all sounds so yummy! I bet i end up with fish fingers and chips!! lol. 

Right ladies, im off late night shopping with OH and then supermarket! Im totally lethal at the supermarket when im hungry...we always end up spending twice as much!! :rofl:

xx


----------



## Beautywithin

They do say you should shop on a full tummy, i never do, and end up buying a load of chocolate, there is so many deals on, like 5 pack of mars bars for a £1, im loving them at the moment and pre preg used to hate them! also love a crusty roll with ham and cheese! **drools**


----------



## 3 girlies

mmm crusty rolls sound lush!! infact so does the mars bars lol


----------



## nervouspains

Mm yea crusty rolls xx


----------



## 3 girlies

ok so my baby is still nameless, we like...
Charlee
Kenadie
Frankee
middle name defo Grace....help!!! Frank was my grandads name (he died when i was little :( )


----------



## Beautywithin

My weight has been steady this week, so gunna have friday as my treat night, im terrible tho i cant just have one treat, ill have to have a few things i like x


----------



## nervouspains

Yay Grace is my middle name! If I have a girl it will be hers too :D

I like:

Frankee
Kenadie

xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Frankie Grace is lovely x shame im never gunna get to use the name i wanted for a girl x


----------



## nervouspains

What was that AM?
And why do you say that? xx


----------



## AimeeM

I LOVE the name Frankee, there was a little girl at nursery with that name and i always thought it was so cute, defo my fave!

Just had a KFC, it was ok but nothing special. Gone off it really i much prefer macD's. We popped to town and i ended up getting a little set from TK maxx it is well cute! It is a baby grow with a bib and a blanket with little monkeys on it. I will put a pic on tomorrow cos i need to re charge my camera batteries.


----------



## Beautywithin

KFC omg aimee, stop it! not had one for ages

if i had a girl, we both liked the name Lyla, this is my last one callie, im not having any more, and OH is getting the snip 

so if i get a puppy will make sure its a bitch so i can call her Lyla lol x


----------



## randomxx

i like Frankee Grace aswell 3girlies

BW- whats the name your not getting to use?


----------



## randomxx

ooops you just told us xx


----------



## AimeeM

I only like KFC because of the gravy it is gorgeous!


----------



## 3 girlies

Frankee is Pauls favourite so looks like she might have a name at last :)


----------



## 3 girlies

we had kfc last night & i couldnt eat it so Reese had it all lol. I just had my shepherds pie, it was proper comfort food!!


----------



## AimeeM

Mmmm shepards pie, i love it with a load of cheese on top!

I am so tired i can not wait to get to bed tonight. Wayne starts work at 8 so i will go up read my mag and totally chill out :D


----------



## 3 girlies

im going to have a nice bubble bath & then chill out when the girls are in bed. im so glad its friday tomorrow. Been a long week!


----------



## AimeeM

I bet it has, sounds like you had such a rough time with being ill but i bet you feel so thankful to be getting back to yourself again!


----------



## AimeeM

Ok i just wrote a list of what we still need to get:

Monitor,
Mattress,
sheets/blankets,
bath,
towels/sponges,
snowsuit,
mittens,
changing matt,
play matt.

That is all i can think that we need at the mo. I don't think it is too much really i suppose we got a fair bit. How is everyone else getting on with buying stuff?


----------



## 3 girlies

definately, it feels good to be getting better. I cant wait till my 4d scan on the 22nd so i know shes ok, then hopefully it will be a boring wait till shes born lol


----------



## 3 girlies

i need to get the stuff for my hospital bag but as far as baby bits are concerned i'm nearly done, could do with a few bibs & socks etc but gonna wait till the sales in jan for that.


----------



## Beautywithin

I need all big stuff now and cant buy anything until and if i get that surestart grant

need cot/mattress but getting the i love my bear one from toy r us which last time i looked you got matress and bumpers + mobile for not a bad price

Monitor 

Travel system/Pram

and should really stock up on nappies and wet wipes hardly got any, but when i go shopping buying them isnt so appealing when i could buy him a lovely outfit instead haha x


----------



## AimeeM

3 girlies said:


> i need to get the stuff for my hospital bag but as far as baby bits are concerned i'm nearly done, could do with a few bibs & socks etc but gonna wait till the sales in jan for that.

Oh yeah, i forgot about me! Need hospital bag too!


----------



## AimeeM

Beautywithin said:


> I need all big stuff now and cant buy anything until and if i get that surestart grant
> 
> need cot/mattress but getting the i love my bear one from toy r us which last time i looked you got matress and bumpers + mobile for not a bad price
> 
> Monitor
> 
> Travel system/Pram
> 
> and should really stock up on nappies and wet wipes hardly got any, but when i go shopping buying them isnt so appealing when i could buy him a lovely outfit instead haha x

I know, i always seem to end up buying baby clothes! there are so many nice clothes though it is hard to resist!


----------



## Beautywithin

i was in next the other day, and seriously i could have brought the whole boys section, they have a nice selection of boys clothes in there unlike other places

iv even started to buy 12-18 months..... 

anyone started xmas shopping? its really stressing me out, me and OH arnt buying each other anything, so i dont need to worry about that, my friend thinks its madness, but im well past the stage of wanting something to open on xmas day, when you have kids think you would rather see there happy faces! tho to make it that bit more enjoy able it would help if i could have the odd glass of wine! which i know you can have a glass, but i wont.... hope he is here befor 14th feb, me and OH have planned that as our first proper night out x


----------



## 3 girlies

i miss a glass of wine, especially when the christmas tree is up, but im the same, i wont have any till shes born!
I need to get a few bits for the girls stockings but all my big stuff is done & just needs wrapping!

i forgot that i need a baby swinging chair but i'll get that in the sales too. Still got everything from Roxie, takes the fun out of it a bit though.


----------



## hayley x

bloody hell so much for being able to keep up with this one :haha: Hope everyones ok :) I still have loadssss to get baby, you all sound so organised. I need a nursery package, new mattress for the crib, moses basket, bouncer, wipes, things for hospital bag (got on really well with mothercare's maternity towels as they had wings and felt well protected :) ) Need a monitor... no end of things. We arent entitled to the grant so have to try and find the money from somewhere in time, to think she could be here from the end of Jan is scarey!

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

grrr i told my mum that we like the name Frankee Grace & she said "i hate it, its horrible, i will keep an open mind with other names but that one is not nice"!!!!

What a bitch!! she wants her to be called Kenadie!


----------



## twiggy56

ok girls im back from town, didnt get anything exciting...just some pants from primark! lol

Sorry to sound dumb...but what 'stuff' do you need for a hospital bag? :blush: iv never got a hospital bag ready what with this little munchkin being my first!

In terms of buying im doing pretty well...

Iv got...

-Pram (mothercare My4)
-Crib+mattress+sheets
-Chest of Drawers/changing table
-Looooads of clothes (and i mean piles and piles!!) including booties,socks,tights,hats,scratch mits,bibs,baggies,snowsuits,crazy amount of vests, sleepsuits, tonnes of little cardi's.... 
-Blankets (pram blankets, swaddling blankets, quilt, muslins etc!)
-Bottle stuff like sterilizer, breast pump, bottles etc just incase (although planning on BF)
-Changing bag
-Baby Bath
-2 grobags
-Baby products (one pack of newborn nappies, 3 packs of baby wipes, baby oil, lotion, powder, bath wash, shampoo, nappy sacks, sudocream etc)
-Swing seat

still need....

-car seat+base
-crib bumper
-nappy disposal system
-bath towels (only got 1 so far)
-foam changing mat
-nursing chair?! 
-baby first aid kit (teeth gel, fever med (calpol?) etc)


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..

I still need..

Stuff for hospital bag
Crib
Changing station
Changing mat
decoration stuff for nursery
blankets
grobags
some more nappies


Think that's it lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello everyone!

I cant keep up with everyone!

3Girlies, I love the name Kenadie Grace! Although I like the meaning behind Frankee, sometimes I think thats more important! I'm not telling anyone my names (well other than you lot lol) as I cant be bothered with the opinions, its my child I will call them what I like thanks!

So tonight I had my first antenatal class, well, that was an experience! EVERYONE was with their OHs as expected, I felty really tearful at one point as I looked round and they were all holding hands etc, but its just cos I miss mine soo much at the moment. Then, she described the labour process in depth with pictures. I was traumatised, I thought they would ease us in gently not show us that on the first night lol. I am so niave! I am really pleased I bought them though (it was the NCT ones) as the topics they will be covering are really useful and she did tell me a lot I didnt know already.

As for buying things, well you all know my phobia so my list is pretty large still!


----------



## 3 girlies

pc, i didnt do the antenatal classes at all, i was in denial lol, now i know whats coming (within reason) & im not scared. i just want it over with. Must be so hard for you, i take paul for granted being here everytime i need him, :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

i have antenatal today, hoping that everything is boring!! just realised its friday the 13th!!! :shock:


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning- its pissing it down here, and i gota drop my lil monkee off to school!! gunna get soaked

3girlies- i no its your mum and all, but seriously if you and OH like the name, then stick with it, she isnt going to exactly want nothing to do with your lil girl, just because she dont like the name you have chosen, seriously people can give there opinions, its when they try and put you off that pisses me off!


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies!

Well a delightful start to my day!
The air man comes in to work, does the biggest, warmest, smellest fart then stands and talks to em! EUGHHHHHHHHHH I dont want to breathe in your fumes you stinky fat man! Yuck it was nasty!
So I ran back to my desk and sprayed myself in perfume lol.

I think I have most things now :shrug:

I just still need a moses basket- My friend is buying this for me :thumbup:
Travel System (ordering in Jan)
Bouncy chair & bath- a friend is giving to me :D

I have got 2 packs of newborn nappies, but I will wait until he is here incase he needs bigger sized ones.

Oooh I am excited! This is mad! I cant beleive we are talking about this lol, it still doesnt seem real that I am actually going to have a baby! :blush:

I will buy playmat etc when he is here, so I can take him out and show him off lol :)

I also need to buy things for my hospital bag- think OH adn I will buy a nice bag in the sales in Jan then I will get ready to pack, god its so exciting, only 2 weeks until the end of Nov, then xmas time, then a few weeks later- we will be waiting for our babies to arrive!!

Glad you had a well invovled 'experience' at class PC lol.
I asked my mw if OH should come and she said 'hardly anyone brings there OH's, only aobut 3 of them come along' ...They have a father class which is 1 indeepth evening course just for daddies to be so I think OH my go to that, but I know he will prob attend the other classes with me...Well if he can get time off work that is :shrug:

Is anyone going to look round the delivary ward?
Think we migh go on a tour in the early new year.

3girlies- If YOU and DH like the name- its no one elses business!
Just like my mum and the name Max- its a dogs name!...Well, no, actually, its your grandsons name so get used to it, so now she has and she calls him Max now lol.

Bw- Weather is sh!t here as well, apaprently they think we are going to get prehaps 3inch of rain!!

Anyone got anything planned for the weekend?
Im not doing much tomorrow, might see my friend, and then sunday we are going shopping to find a dress for my xmas party lol xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

OH is working over the weekend, me and P are going to see my friend in hos tomoz, she had her baby 2 days ago, but has had to stay in due to complications, 


i woke up starving last night! i keep dreaming of food, i fancy bacon and cheese wrap, dorito's and a mars bar!! yummmmmmmm 

and shit, you ladies just reminded me about my hospital bag, to think i nearly forgot about that, and i said i wanted it all packed by xmas, so i better start getting some bits at least, i keep having dreams im going to be pregnant forever, if im gunna go over due, then some of you have to aswell haha x


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all =)

I woke up in a bad mood this morning. I am not sure why, maybe it is the date. I did have a crap nights sleep though, well maybe not crap but just not long enough, i feel so tired.

3g's good luck today, i hope all is ok with the little lady.

Bw- i totally forgot about the hospital bag too! Think i will get it sorted this weekend then it is there and done!

NP- Yuk just waht you need in a morning, stinking old man farts *shudder* eurgh, i can just imagine exactly what it smelt like, i bet it was beer and the egg and bacon sarnie he had had for his brekkie :sick:

I am going to look round the delivery ward, i think they do it around 31-32 weeks. It is at Halifax hospital which was only built a few years ago so it is nice and new unlike Huddersfield where i had K which is falling to bits and proper dirty.

Kayden is off to stay at his grandmas tonight and is coming back tomorrow so we go a free night for the first time in a while so will prob go out somewhere, i fancy going to the cinema and eating loads of crap!
On Sunday we are going for a family meal for my birthday, it is a shame that meals are making me feel really uncomfortable at the mo.

Nathan has been very quiet since last night. I am keeping my eye on movements today and will ring the labour ward tomorrow if he is still as quiet.


----------



## Beautywithin

*NP- Yuk just waht you need in a morning, stinking old man farts *shudder* eurgh, i can just imagine exactly what it smelt like, i bet it was beer and the egg and bacon sarnie he had had for his brekkie *


:rofl:

i really want to see that film harry brown, but fridays is a terrible night to go, dont fancy getting the back of my chair kicked, id end up being thrown out for starting a fight,

P is staying at my dads tonight, so will get a lie in tomoz befor going to see my friend x

Aimee, get your doppler out for reasurace x


----------



## AimeeM

LOL, i was just thinking that about the cinema, pregnant hormones and people throwing popcorn equals an embarrassed Wayne if i get carried away with the temper! It's crap round here though there is naff all to do except, eat out, the cinema and bowling and although i like bowling i don't think lifting the balls is a good idea!

I haven't heard of that Harry brown. I was just looking at the listings and there is nothing on really. There is that cartoon thing called up which is probably the most decent. That 2012 has come out but i really don't wanna see it is will scare me too much!


----------



## Beautywithin

i wanna see saw 6 aswell, i love scarey films,there isnt a awful lot to do round here, apart from the things you have said, sometimes i just like going for a long walk with B we always end up finding a load of random stuff along the way x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol seriously- that green icon was the expression on my face! lol

eugh it was gross!!

Im tired now, although I had a big bowl of cocopops for brekkie lol xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning girlies, I am still trying to get over the pictures, they are superglued to my eyeballs I think!

I am soooo hungry today its unreal. I think I'm going to eat a cream cheese and jam bagel (random converted me they are yum!)

good luck with your appointment today 3girlies. I think I will pack my hospital bag just after the wedding and everything, or I might end up doing it before if I am bored on mat leave!

Its my last day today! wahoo!

I really want to see that Harry Brown film as well, I love michael caine films. Going to see my sister this weekend in Scotland so might drag her with me xx


----------



## AimeeM

nervouspains said:


> Lol seriously- that green icon was the expression on my face! lol

:rofl: :D

BW- yeah i forgot about saw, i love them all but Wayne has only seen number 5 which we went to the cinema to see and he totally didn't get it at all! I don't think they are as good at all since jigsaw died.


----------



## rachyh1990

heya everyone, just got a text off EMYJC she is in hospital this mrning as she woke up with bleeding they have given her a steroid injection and are waiting to scan her. lets all hope that everythings okay xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Oh no, i hope baby and her are ok. I haven't got any credit to text her will you let her know i am thinking of her please xxx


----------



## rachyh1990

yea course i will they have checked her cervix and its closed thank god so thats a good sign. shes waiting for a scan now xx


----------



## twiggy56

Morning ladies...

oh no, i hope EMYJC is ok!! Poor girl! Keep us updated please! Thinking of her and bubs...god thats so scary :nope:

NP- i lol'd at the man fart! So disgusting. Im not getting shown around the labour ward dont think, well nobody has mentioned it to me! :hissy: And im with you on the 'final countdown' thing...cant actually believe we're now talking about hospital bags and final shopping bits!! Give me butterflies!

3g's- good luck for the app hun and btw i love the name frankee for a girl!!

Aimee get your doppler out hun, give you peace of mind, maybe nathan's having a growth spurt? My mum said they usually go quiet when they have a growth spurt!?

Word of warning- DONT go and see 'Up'!! I cried my eyes out lol. Yes it is a disney pixar film but i tell you, the beginning of it is really sad!! Think its just coz im hormonal but its a really lovely story involving an old couple!! :cry:


----------



## AimeeM

rachyh1990 said:


> yea course i will they have checked her cervix and its closed thank god so thats a good sign. shes waiting for a scan now xx

Aww bless her it must be very worrying. I am sure they will be fine but she is in the best place. Fingers crossed everything is ok xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Laura i sent the doppler back as i can feel him move now and i know you should rely on movements and not the doppler. I am going to eat something to try and wake him up but not too sure what to go for???

My friend too said that film is very sad but really good, i will blub like crazy with all these hormones. Better go and get a waterproof mascara lol xx


----------



## twiggy56

Aimee i dont know if you can get hold of some but the hot drink *ovaltine* has a 100% success rate of getting baby to move for me....like EVERY time. Its got folic acid and tonnnes of vitamins in it (if u go on their website its recommended for mums-to-be!) also its got a fair amount of sugars in it so its a mixture for trouble!!

if you could get your hands on some try that- it never fails for me!!

either that or orange juice...possibly some full sugar coke or something?


----------



## randomxx

hello ladies i have been catching up but cnt remember much!

Aimee- have some chocolate and a glass of fresh orange! im sure he's just having a long-lie! 

3girlies-hope the antenatal goes well, remember and send me your prediction 

right cnt remember much else and im signing off now going for my swine jab lol so i'll speak to you all soon! 

claire msn is being awkward hopefully its working by the time i get back, but glad im doing a good job lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

ive just been shopping for Roxies birthday prezzie, a traditional wooden train set lol. She is going to love it, its all she played with when we were in toys r us!! :)

& i got santa buddies on dvd, im so excited, Reese loves all the xmas films (& so do i lol) its been a good day so far, antenatal is at 12:30pm.


----------



## AimeeM

Awww just noticed her birthday is the same as mine! There are lots of Scorpios about! What is your starsign 3g's? Bless her a wooden train set :D

I think i have heard of that Ovaltine, will have to go and find some today. is it like a malt drink? I just had a chocolate pudding and looked at the clock and thought oops as if it was only 10 past 11! Think i am going to have my Korma for dinner yummy :D


----------



## 3 girlies

im a cancerian, my birthday is 6th july.

i know, i have got her lots of girly things for xmas so her birthday she will have the not so girly things lol. I cant believe shes nearly 2 though, its gone so fast :(


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh not long until your antinatal 3 girlies!
The wooden train set sounds lovely :)

Aimee- any movement yet? He is just chillaxing! lol
They do say though if you drink about 3 glasses of orange juice, or coke lol, it makes baby go hyper! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

my twin picks up her puppy Rylee on 22nd, same day as my scan lol

heres a link to the videos, how cute are they, but also a bit naughty lol

https://www.osgodbygundogs.co.uk/mollyPuppies.shtml


----------



## twiggy56

Yeah aimee its like a malt drink (https://www.ovaltine.co.uk/) i have half a mug everyday coz of all the vitamins and also for the calcium as you have it with milk and i HATE drinking straight milk! Makes me puke!

3g's those puppies are adorable! omg so tiiiny!! I get so excited over puppies, as soon as me and OH find a new house we're getting one!! I also loved those wooden train sets when i was little...i was never interested in dolls, loved car garages and stuff like that!!

Good luck with the jab random!

Jeez i feel like a whale today, got a rude awakening from the gas man wanting a bloody reading aswell!! So he got the yummy 'morning laura' complete with no make-up, belly bump hanging out my jammies and some crazy pillow hair!! :rofl:


----------



## AimeeM

So you and her are a perfect match! Kayden is a cancer too, we have a very loving relationship.

Callie no movements as yet, i don't wanna drink too much orange though as it makes me get very bad tummy pains!

Laura, sometimes in a morning i look so rough i wont answer the door lol!


----------



## nervouspains

Have you jiggled your belly Aimee? Make him wake up lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

okay ladies i am back and the jab wasn't that bad its a wee nip when he first does it the it was kind of sore for a wee while afterwards but nothing too bad it feels okay now and that was an hour ago it got done however i will reserve judgement until the day is out lol! 

now im just waiting on the surveyor turning up and my house defo isn't spotless lol! xx


----------



## twiggy56

omg im taking a bashing from little madam today!!

So i whipped out my camera and filmed the belly!! lol. Its craaazy! So im uploading the video to facebook so keep a look out for it so u can marvel at the shapes by bump is making!! lol


----------



## AimeeM

Went and laid down for a while and Nathan seems to have woke up!


----------



## twiggy56

AimeeM said:


> Went and laid down for a while and Nathan seems to have woke up!

:thumbup: woo! What a good little lad he is for mummy! Bet you're feeling a little bit relieved...i hate it when she has quiet days. Scares the hell out of me...

gawd, im bored today...thank goodness its friday! This week has just dragged coz im so looking forward to sunday!!

Now dinner tonight..im thinking pasta! Cannelloni is my fav at the mo!


----------



## nervouspains

Yay Aimee :D

I have got the dentist in half hour... oooh.
Last time he said he would x-ray my mouth, so im going to ask what he is going to do today because I know you cant have x-rays in pregnancy xx


----------



## randomxx

aimee- thats good he woke up it must have been worrying you, he was just having a nice lazy day :thumbup: my little one is quiet for most of the day and then wakes up just as i start going to sleep lol

im going out for dinner tonight OH is taking me to the pics think he wants to see 2012 

thought i'd upload a pic of Qannik thought she was cute she's been carrying that teddy round in her mouth all day lol shes even falling asleep with it in her mouth :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







Image0159.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nervouspains

Omg! Laura! Wow :D
I just saw the vid of FB! Wow, I wish I could see the baby do that!! I can barely feel him! :rfol: next time I will be slim before I get pregnant lol xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Awww random! She is gorgeous! xx


----------



## twiggy56

Its mad isnt it callie?! She is having a wee party in there?! Shes been kicking/moving like that at night alot now too...think shes guna be trouble when shes born- goodbye sleep! 

Random she is soooo cute!! They always seem to have a favourite toy dont they?! They love it until its all torn and stinky and then they seem to love it even more!! lol


----------



## AimeeM

I agree random she is beautiful!

Burnt the tip of my finger on the grill and it is killing me :( I forgot it was on cos it wasn't glowing red. Baby brain is getting dangerous.


----------



## randomxx

Aimee- i hope you ran it under the cold tap and put some savlon on it! 

thanks i love her too bits lol! she doesn't really bother with toys its always teddies we buy her two at a time and she pulls the insides out of one along with the squeaky and keeps one good until you have to throw it out bcz it gets manky! one of her teddies totally disappeared shes got a habit of burying things so think it may have been buried in the garden lol! 

twiggy- i cant watch vids on this stupid thing think its bcz ive got mobile broadband


----------



## 3 girlies

Random she is a stunning dog!

My antenatal went well, it was the midwife who helped deliver Reese. She said "i know you"
i said "no i dont think so"
so she asked who my children were & as soon as i said Reese she said "i delivered her with Andrea" (my fave midwife) She said it was her first delivery with placental abruption :( It made me realise how bloody lucky we were that day. 
anyway shes still measuring small but within normal limits so im happy. Oh & i still have protein in my wee. I had my bloods done but they still didnt have any hip forms so i have to pick one up on monday! Thats it i think. they see me again on 4th dec :)


----------



## AimeeM

Glad it went well heidi, i didn't know you had a placental abruption during birth.

Random, i ran it under the tap but it has done nothing, i keep having to go back and run more cold water on it :(


----------



## twiggy56

Glad your antenatal went well 3g's!! How funny that midwife remembered you!! Kind of nice though that she did, obviously one of the nice midwives that really cares about the patients!

R they going to give u antibiotics for the protein in the wee? do they suspect infection? Or maybe left over from you being ill maybe?


----------



## nervouspains

Oh Aimee :kiss: for your finger lol

Glad all was ok @ midwifes.
Luckily mine is coming round my house to do my GTT lol.

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

they didnt seem bothered about the protein really, just gave me a new pot for next time incase its because of the type of sample pot, the one i had was wide with a big red lid, now i have the smaller type again :shrug: weird.

i have veins that flatten so it took ages to get the blood test done but its all sorted now & i wont need anymore blood tests unless theres a problem. when she said see you in 3 weeks, 4th december i though OMG how close is xmas lol


----------



## randomxx

3girlies im glad everything went well they normally send a sample of your urine away to get checked if anything shows up dont they? yeah my nxt appointment is 22nd of december which is only 6weeks away so really not that long until xmas

aimee- put some savlon on it that should help i think


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah they did say they would send it away but they didnt today, i think they took so long to do the blood test that they ran out of time. It could have just been from being ill though as my bp is perfect now. Im not too worried, im determined to have boring notes from now on :)


----------



## nervouspains

Where BW today?

Omg I feel sooooooooooooooooo fat today- she says taking another bite of her choclate chunk cookie!!! xxx


----------



## AimeeM

I always seem to have a bit of protein in my wee, the midwife never seems concerned so i think it must not be bad unless it gets to a certain colour on that stick thing.


----------



## AimeeM

YEY! We are going to Birstall which is a big industrial shopping place with loads of restaurants. We are off for tea but it means i get to go look at babies r us and mamas and papas and the big next! I am happy now :D


----------



## twiggy56

mmm chocolate chunk cookie....

i feel fat today too, had an apple and a banana to make myself feel better but think the chocolate buttons and crisps kind of ruined it lol


----------



## 3 girlies

wow aimee, wish i was going shopping, seem to have got a taste for it after today, i love mamas & papas, & next!!


----------



## Beautywithin

nervouspains said:


> Where BW today?
> 
> Omg I feel sooooooooooooooooo fat today- she says taking another bite of her choclate chunk cookie!!! xxx

Yohoo Callie over here ! *Waves* im trying to write a food shopping list, we always go and i always forget things, yet when i try and write down what i want, i can't bloody think, so far i have cabbage, for our roast on sunday lol

Callie, im trying to get past the fat stage at the moment otherwise id spend the rest of this pregnancy miserable, my legs ass face and arms have got so fat, guess thats what i get for being slim in the first place, it bloody well shows that iv gained so much ,so far iv had half a cartoon of cherry juice a BLT sarnie and a mars bar, and i fancy yet more bacon for dinner, plus apple turnovers 



Aimee be more careful, not that i can talk i burnt myself on the iron the other day :dohh:


----------



## nervouspains

Oh I want to go! lol lucky I am going out on Sunday!

because I dont feel like I look pregnant, I dont get that excited looking at the baby stuff, well, I do, but I mean nto as excited as I would be if I had a constant remeinder he was there.
I havent felt him once today :( I have had a couple of bubbles buts that probably because I need the loo lol.

CDant wait to get home so I can hear him! This morning I heard him on my doppler and he wouldnt stop moving xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Yay! Hi Ann-Marie! It felt lonely without you lol :kiss:

Lol a cheap shop then if only cabbage is on your list lol

mm apple turnovers!

Claire made me jelous the other day- she had a iced apple danish from Gress *drool* they are luvvvvley! xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Yes we could do with a cheap shop for once lol, 

iced apple danish i love them aswell... and chelsea buns, the sweet intake isnt good, my teeth are starting to hurt, most probley rotting

what you having for dinner Callie? x


----------



## 3 girlies

i dont really like pastrys, unless its a sausage roll lol. i do love hot apple pie & custard though mmmmmm

we have pizza for dinner with garlic potato wedges & chicken bits, watching santa buddies & then eating a big bar of dairymilk, the best night ever :)


----------



## 3 girlies

bw, i never write lists coz when i do i always seem to leave them at home! I am rubbish at food shopping, i find it boring.


----------



## nervouspains

Mmm dinner sounds good 3girlies!

Have a lovely weekend girls, im off now.
Speak Monday xxxxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

I hate food shopping now aswell, thats all my life revolves around at the moment FOOD and lots of it..sounds good 3girls, think i may get a dvd in x


----------



## twiggy56

well i think we're having chicken pie, veggies and new potatoes tonight...sooooo tempted to have friday night takeaway, but i always want one on a saturday night when xfactors on...so think il save my wee treat til saturday!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hi ladies!!

What a long day it's been. All the systems crashed and had to manually settle bets which am not good at lol

No way i can remember 5 pages so will try my best lol

Aimee-Silly lady burning your finger!! Hope it feels better now 

That's about it lol sorry..

I meant to say last night tho i asked the midwife about movements cuz i was worried Kellan was moving enough and she said it's just 10 actual movements not 10 periods of movements which i thought it was supposed to be so made me feel alot better. Just incase you ladies thought the same as me 

Am glad your appt went well 3g's am sure she'll go through a growth spurt soon and you'll wake up huge 

Am bloody hungry..all i've had all day is a bol of coco pops and a orange blub biscuit..hubby is sending me down a chicken stir fry from the chinese..mm can't wait

Hope everyones well xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

OOO meant to say Happy 28 weeks to 3 girlies and me  !!!!!! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

oh yeah thanks ms. didnt even notice :)

santa buddies was great, definately a film for the kids at xmas!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

I bought Alex it and he loves it.I haven't watched it yet. Might watch it with him on Monday xx


----------



## AimeeM

Happy 28 weeks girls!! i am too tired to write owt else but will do tomorrow! Nite all xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello everyone :hi: 

Had such a busy day, I didn't get in from my antenatel until 10 Last night and went straight there from work. Today has been so busy at work but they did get me some lovely flowers and everyone went out after work for my leaving do which was nice I didn't think they would bother! I'm off to Scotland to see my sister at 4 in the morning I'm off to Scotland! Sorry I haven't been able to chat to you all hope your all ok. Happy 28 weeks ms and 3girlies! I'll try and get on over the weekend xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

That's lovely they took you out PC..and lucky you no more work!! Are you going back after baby is here or have you left for good? Where abouts in Scotland does your sister live? Hope you have a fab time!!! x


----------



## randomxx

3girlies & MS- happy 28weeks yesterday sorry i didnt notice

Aimee- i see you had a lovely italian! glad you had a good night! did you get anything from next, babies'r'us and cant remember the other one lol??

okay so yesterday after my jab i told you all it wasn't that bad well by last night my arm is sooo sore and heavy lol i cant even tie my hair back without it hurting lol! Also couldn't sleep on my right side last night because of it so you can imagine how good my night sleep was being stuck on my left side all night lol! However i'd much rather have the jab and go through this than what 3girlies went through! xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hopefully it will feel better soon random xxxx

im ordering some stuff for my hospital bag online coz theres no way im going out in this horrid weather. I need pj's & some new comfy maternity bras, boring stuff really lol.

Roxie shut her thumb in the door so shes sitting on paul with it up in the air, poor little Rox, its red & swollen :(


----------



## Beautywithin

Afternoon Ladies

OMG the weather is terrible, iv got tooth ache to top it off aswell, wonder what will be wrong with me tomoz

Ah poor roxie, at that age, Paris was forever hurting herself 

x


----------



## 3 girlies

the weather is so bad here too, i did have a crazy idea of walking to the shop but when i looked outside i decided against it lol


----------



## Beautywithin

I dare not go out there again, went to see my friend and her baby in hospital, when i got there she said you OK, i guess i didnt look great, with wind swept hair and mascara under my eyes x


----------



## twiggy56

Hi ladies,

urgh, im feeling really sorry for myself today! Just really weepy for no reason! Silly hormones, think i might just have a good cry and get it out my system lol. 

Went 2 babies'r'us this morning and got our little princess her crib bumper and quilt set! Now we're back at home and im back to being bored lol. OH has started up the xbox so im now a ghost for the next 3 hours!! :rofl:

xx


----------



## 3 girlies

aww what set did you pick? seems strange as there seems to be more boys in this thread i havent posted any of my pink stuff, i think i need to make an effort to take some pics tomorrow!!


----------



## AimeeM

Evening all :)

Double figures woo-hoo :D

We saw loads off stuff that we are going to get next week when the hip money comes through. We got some new curtains and a pole from ikea and some bits and bats. Can't wait for bedroom to be done now just want it finished. just need a carpet now and a little paint!

Hope your all ok. Just popping in quickly as i am going to sort some of the bedroom mess out then get a nice bath and early bed to watch x-factor. Wayne is working and Kayden is staying at his dads so just me xx


----------



## rachyh1990

i have my 4d scan tomorrow eeeppp im so excited twiggy were you having your scan done at. im having mine at 2pm at takeapeek :D cant wait xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Evening all x

congratulations aimee on double figures! Xx

you lot make me feel so bad I haven't sorted anything yet! Oh well now I'm on mat leave I might have some time. 
MS my sis lives in Dundee, we're up here now lovely to see her. I nearly wasn't allowed on my flight, last night I packed my letter from the midwife to say I can fly, for some reason I must of unpacked it this morning! Got there she asked me for it and I realised I didn't have it and they weren't going to let me on! Right at the last min one of the girls suggested ringing my midwifes and getting a letter faxed so I had to call them at 5.30 am and ask them to fax it! They were really nice and did it for me but I thought I wasn't going!


----------



## AimeeM

Glad you got there!! That would have been annoying if they hadn't have let you on. How long are you up there for?

Rachy good luck for your scan today and have you heard anything more from Emma c?

xx


----------



## twiggy56

Woo! Aimee! congrats on the double digits!! :yipee: Its now the final countdown!! eek!

omg claire i didnt realise you were coming upto dundee! Thats where i am! (well in a small village just outside dundee!) That was so nice of your midwife to fax the note! How lovely of her...mines horrible and makes rude comments about my age :cry: Hope ur havin a nice time up here seeing your sister! Weather is actually sunny this morning! shock!

and finally....*its 4D scan day*!!! eeeeek! Rachy hope yours goes well today! Mine is at 1 o'clock! But place is an hour away so we will be leaving in and hour to get to it! omg im so excited, and nervous...hope shes ok!! Going to my mums on the way back for sunday roast but will try and update in the evening!!

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

YEY!! Good luck for your scan L!!! Can't wait to see the pics. Exciting :yipee:


----------



## pinkclaire

I didn't realise u were from there Twiggy! My sister went to st Andrews uni but now lives in Dundee, it's really sunny today!

Good luck with ur scan today you better show us the piccies x


----------



## Beautywithin

Cooie Ladies

Oh twigster hope the scan went well, cant wait to see pics, im shattered but hey whats new eh? 

Congrats Aimee, hope you are joining us in 3rd tri now x


----------



## 3 girlies

i got some bits for my hospital bag, well some comfy bras & big chunky knickers lol, I'll look stunning after giving birth ha ha!!
I got some xmas bits for the girls stockings that go at the end of their beds, just choccys & sweets etc, need to get some more bits tomorrow.
i got them both matching pjs for xmas eve, red with white spots, they are so cute, they are button up ones so they are really xmasy!! Oh i love christmas, can you tell?? lol


----------



## twiggy56

Well ladies....here she is!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-my-little-princess-4d-today.html#post3573424

Shes definitely a girl! (one of my biggest worries lol) and shes absolutely perfect...have a nosey at my lovely little princess...:cloud9:


----------



## Beautywithin

Excellent scan pics twiggy, what a cutie your gunna have

3girls i normally love xmas, but no fun when you hav'nt got the money to buy anything lol x


----------



## AimeeM

Awwww Laura she is too cute!! Bet it was so nice to see her little face bless :D How did the OH find it? xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

aww so cute. 
I'm not sure if i can afford mine after todays shopping. :blush:


----------



## AimeeM

Hehe, i always get carried away at the shops too. Especially as it gets near to Christmas and all the sparkly stuff comes out...


----------



## pinkclaire

Lovely piccies twiggy! Xx

I love Xmas! There's some lovely Xmas party clothes in the shops! I've been shopping today, well I managed to look at baby clothes that's a start isn't it? X


----------



## rachyh1990

hello everyone, have posted the pics in third trimester. ive nof heard from emma since friday night. i know they were keeping her in hospital all weekend though. but she had a scan ....and it went fine and didnt show any problems i think xx


----------



## hayley x

:hi: girls. I love your 4d pics twiggy, I'm glad she was a good girl!! Ooh shopping, I got Alex a santa and a reindeer from Next, they look like they will be ok for outdoors, they are made like the knomes (cant think of the material) but I am sooo happy with them, £5 each :dance:

Hope everyones ok, I get married on Saturday :shock: its come round so fast! xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

oh wow hayley, thats come round so quickly! are you all sorted for your big day?


----------



## pinkclaire

OMG Hayley! How excited are you?!! Can't wait to see piccies, u got everything sorted? X


----------



## twiggy56

Aww thanks guys for your lovely words! Im such a happy proud mummy today :cloud9:

Aimee...jamie LOVED it! He's over the moon because shes TOTALLY got his mouth, thinks shes definitely guna be a daddys girl!! 

Hayley! omg u must be sooo excited and nervous! My wedding plans have taken a back seat since our little girlie has made herself known! You're so organised! ooooh whats your dress like?! Bet you're so looking forward to it...i would love to see piccies of you looking gorgeous in your wedding dress on the big day!

3g's- oooh shopping, what did u get?!

Claire- next step...actually _buying_ the clothes! Its the best bit!! Trust me, it will open the floodgates for some serious spending lol!


----------



## nervouspains

Good Morning ladies! :hi:

How awful was the weather on Saturday?!
We had the window open when we went to bed Friday evening and it sounded like we were right by the sea! The gust was awful!!

I went to hospital on Saturday morning&#8230; I couldn&#8217;t find Max Friday evening or Saturday morning, so I called the 24hr midwifes and went down to central delivery&#8230; ooh I was in a delivery suite! And another lady just had her baby!
Anyway lol, my mw was there and she has banned me from using my Doppler! She found him straight away :cloud9: so I&#8217;m trying very hard not too- although I did use it for 20sec last night :blush: and I&#8217;m not going to use it today, I am seeing her at the evening clinic tomorrow and she said I can come every week for a listen in, and when I get to 32 weeks, I can bring my own Doppler in and she will find baby with it and teach me where he will near enough always be from 32 weeks :thumbup:

Weekend was nice, after the hospital we went in to town and got my &#8211;custom- made ring! Oooh! I&#8217;m not allowed it until xmas though and I cant see it either lol.
Then last night there was another ring I liked on QVC so OH ordered that for me too :rofl:
Sunday just went shopping and got my xmas party outfit! I got 2inch heels&#8230; I tried on killer heels and almost fell over! So I admit, pregnancy has now defeated me in heels :( lol

Happy 28weeks for Friday MS & 3girlies! :D

Yay PC no more work! :happydance: 10 more weeks to go for me! Noooooo! Lol

Aimee- Whoooooooo double figures!! :yipee: &#8230;& 3rd Tri!! :D

Twiggy- fabulous piccyys hunny! Makes me more excited for my scan! Oh another blimmin week to go!!! Well at least I can now say &#8216;its next Saturday&#8217; lol
She is gorgeous!

Hayley- Whoooooooooo congrats and how excited are you for Saturday???!!! :D :D

xxxxxxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning girls..

Well it's safe to say it's my turn to feel like crap. I must have only slept about 2 hours last night. My throat is nearly totally closed and have a temp. One minute i'm freezing next am roasting so just waiting for the doctors to call me back to get an appt. And nursery is shut today and tomorrow so means i have Alex all day. I hope he doesn't catch anything. Hate it when kids are sick.

Congrats Aimee she is gorgeous!!!!

Ooo Hayley this week will fly in!!! Can't wait to see pics.

Np- I bet Max's fav game will be hide and seek when he's older 

Ooo pc no work for you this week lucky duck!!! 

Hope everyone had a good weekend xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol MS oh gosh dont! lol

Oh :( Do you think you ahve a temp and a wee cold coming?

I had a crappy nights sleep last night too- I was just so hot and couldnt get comfy xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Lol..wee boys are monkeys!!

No had it since yesterday and don't have a runny or stuffy nose like a cold. I felt like this when i had tonsilitis so have a feeling it might be that. xx


----------



## nervouspains

I hope you feel better soon :hugs: xx

I know how painful tonslititis can be xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning!! 

gosh hayley that has come round very fast, you must be real excited bet you are going to look stunning, Iv said to B i dont want to get married till Adam is at least 2, so he knows what is going on

MS feel better soon a lot of people are feeling crap at the moment

callie-shoe shopping, i hav'nt done that for a while, i cant seem to get excited about clothes shopping either, seeing as i cant fit into anything i like x


----------



## nervouspains

I was feeling so gutted when I couldnt wear killer heels!

And iv noticed how much my feet have swollen- or gotten fatter :rofl: xxx


----------



## twiggy56

good morning my lovlies!!

Urgh, i am tired today! Think it was all that excitement over the scan yesterday, im pooped! Another lazy day for me then!!

Callie- that doppler is a hazard! lol. Max knows how to dodge it like a pro now!! Just to give mummy a fright! So nice of your mw though to have a listen in and then give u weekly listens too! Think how big our babies r guna be at 32 weeks! aaah! Thats christmas!! So scary. Oh and well done on getting into 2 inch heels...im living in my uggs because i tried on some of my killer heels the other day just for fun and i swear i looked like a drag queen i was so big and heavy on my feet!!

MS...so sorry hun that you're feeling so poorly! Seems like nobody can aviod catching anything nasty these days...im waiting for jamie to bring home a nice snotty cold from work! Hopefully if it is tonsillitis they can give u a dose of antibiotics?! Get rid of the inflammation/infection before it gets too bad..

BW iv told jamie the same...not getting married until bubs is a bit older, although i really want us all to have the same name! :( Just cant be arsed with all the wedding planning!! lol


----------



## twiggy56

OOOOH, ooooh! Look at my ticker box!!


finally moved up! Holy crap though...im 2 boxes away from the end!! AHHH!


----------



## nervouspains

I know! Naughty boy! And he isnt even in the 'real' world yet :rofl:

LOL I know! I was so upset! I lovvvvvvvve my heels, thats one of the things im looking forward to the most after I have had baby, wearing sexy shoes again lol.

Whoooo I only noticed mine too because of your post! YAYYAYAYAY :yipee: xxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Yay for moving up a box... 

whos 4D scan is it next, then it will be count down to who pops first,

oh forgot to say... would you have classed me as over due with Paris, i was given 2 dates, 24th and 27th.... i always went by the 24th which means i was 2 days over due, but if it was the 27th then i was early by a day, not that it really matters, i just want this wee lil man to not be late, but we all know what boys are like 

x


----------



## Beautywithin

and callie what you got for lunch lol x


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning girls x

wahoo no work for me!

Sorry u feel crappy MS x

NP- what have I told you about that Doppler! Time to listen to me now lol x

hope everyone else is ok and had a good weekend x


----------



## twiggy56

yay for our box-bump up's! :wohoo:

BW- if the 2nd date was the date given to u by growth on your 12 week scan i would say go with that! They're the most accurate! Plus it means u were early which is VERY good!! But as you say, he could be stubborn and not budge until he's running late! lol

I cant _*wait*_ til we all start popping!! Coz once the first feb lovebug pops...thats it for the rest of us! Domino-effect!! :happydance:


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry twiggy forgot to say congratulations on moving up a box! Xx

I think I'm going to be one of the first! Ahhhh x


----------



## nervouspains

yay thanks bw.

I think Hayleys is next Monday, then 3 gilries, then mine and Aimees are on the same day

I reckon Adam will come on his due date.

LOL- well today- nothing! I cant believe it lol, so I will go out at lunch time.
depends where I go, maybe a fat baguette and crisps and choclate lol. Mmm hmmm lol

PC :blush: I know I know lol 

Twiggy- Domino effect- I hope your right! lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

okay im going to try remember everything

MS- sorry your not feeling good i'd give your doctors a wee phone see if you can get antibiotics or something before it gets worse :hugs:

Twiggy- lovely pics of your girl i bet your on :cloud9: and congrats on moving up a box

NP- put the doppler back in the box and get OH to put it on a high, high, high shelf until 32weeks lol and :happydance: congrats on moving up a box

BW- my wedding plans are on hold until 2013 i want the wee man to be 3 when we go abroad

3girlies- i still need your prediction to put on the first page

well i done some more xmas shopping this weekend and didn't get myself anything :cry: tho im going up town nxt week to see if i can get a jacket and something else! other than that my boy has been moving loads!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Just back from the docs and i have viral tonsilitus which means they can't give me antibiotics cuz they don't kill virus' so have just to wait it out. If it gets worse have to go back and see her.

In a good way am not going to work tonight and i'm not due back till thursday and next weeks my last week yippeee!!! Means i only have a week and a half left of work till my holidays then maternity leave..then i have to do so much packing!! AAHHHHH!!! Can see it far enough.

Well am gonna go just now and try and get some rest will be on later. Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## AimeeM

Hello everyone, just a quick stop in. today seems to have turned into a busy day!

Congrats girls on moving up a box :D

MS- i really feel for you, i used to get tonsillitis every month until i had them took out 3 years ago. The best thing for it really is paracetamol it takes the fever away and some of the throat pain.
It was Twiggys scan not mine hun =)

Been into town and done a tiny bit of Christmas shopping. I am thankful i have finally started it!

Had a bacon and tomato sandwich for brunch which was yummy and just had a bowl of melon and strawberry jelly!

Hope everyone is good today xx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh MS :hugs: Hope it doesnt get any worse :(
Try gargling asprin?

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

God I am SO hungry!
I just had 3 jaffa cakes- now we all know I would have had more but thats all I had left :( lol

My photographer just called- we are trying to book a date for my materinty shoot but he is away when I want it! Im hoping he will do it on Xmas eve for me... The bigger the better, if hes not about I am literally going to have to do it when I am about to pop.
Il have to book a day off in Jan.

Oh I hope my face isnt toooooo fat by then, Iv already got 5 extra chins, I dont need anymore lol xx


----------



## rachyh1990

heya everyone i have my 28 week apt today (im alittle early but with uni its the only day i can make) eepp i can wait till next year.. not long now :D xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ladies, 

With the surestart grant.. does the form have to be signed by midwife or doctor?! i cant remember


----------



## AimeeM

It has to be signed by a registered midwife. I posted it last Monday and i rang them today and they haven't even got the form yet!!!


----------



## AimeeM

Oh hang on, i am on about that HIP not sure about the surestart, don't you take the mat B1 in to the job center and they stamp it?


----------



## nervouspains

BW- would you like to know waht I had for lunchy? Lol I had- suprisingly healthy:

Falafal and houmous wrap, celery and sour cream dip & carrots and houmous dip.

and I have a packet of super noodles if I get peckish later- oh and some crisps lol.

Iv booked my materinty shoot- 8th Jan! so I will be 34 weeks, should have a nice visable hard bump by then lol xxxx


----------



## AimeeM

Aww sounds wicked, i'd love to have one done but i bet it's costing a fair bit isn't it?


----------



## randomxx

very healthy today NP glad you got your shoot booked oooh cant wait to see the pics!

right now i want to be on a beach in the lovely warm sun drinking cocktails (been craving a french martini for weeks lol) oh i can dream lol

not sure if i told you ladies i leaked (milk) on sat for the first time is it not too early for tht to happen? 

oooh and :happydance::happydance::happydance: 23 weeks today xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Ams- Iv been quite lucky- the guy who is doing it is also doing our wedding photos, so he is doing the shoot for free! We only have to pay for the prints...
Have you googled? Just google photogrpahers- and email a few for prices, some I have seen want £300+! Pffft have a word, id imagine, for me if our photographer was charging us, say for aobut an hours work a resonable fee- at the most- £100 tops.
But if you try and find a freelance photogrpaher- they are usually much cheaper- or even try your local college, people coming towards the end of there photography course are normally more then happy to do it for £0 or so mainly as its for experence in there portfolio- like wedding photographers really :)

Yay I can feel maxy :)

I know thanks randon, I hope I am not toooooo fat and strech marked up by then lol, I am going to keep slapping on the bio oil lol.
Oooh leakage! i thought that happend after 28 weeks :shrug: I dont know though lol.
and YAY :happydance: for 23 weeks!

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Is anyone having a naming ceramony or a baptisum?

Im not religous, but I think I would like some kind of blessing done so he has 'God' parents? :shrug: xx


----------



## randomxx

the bigger the better when your pregnant i say lol tho i bet you will look lovely and stretchmark free! 

OH is catholic and i have no religion im not religious in any way but he wants our son to be baptised so i think thats what will be happening tho i dont know if it can happen if im not catholic hmmmm i'll need to read up on this lol! xx


----------



## twiggy56

sorry ladies, i popped off for a cheeky sleep! Been shattered from all the excitement of yesterday and getting up early this morning!

Oh crap, sorry MS it turned out to be viral! What a bugger! But as you say on the up-side at least you'l have a bit of time to recover!

NP im getting a bump shoot too! My friend bought me it for a 21st and iv still got to book up a slot with the photographer! I was thinking January as well! Although duno how huge we'l be by then! Although i said about stretchies and they apparently airbrush them out for you! :yipee: So at least in Jan il have a nice big ole' bump!! lol And yay for feeling max today!! :happydance:

Hope your app went ok rachy!

BW your doc can sign your surestart! Just looked at the government website hun and it says any of your health professionals: health visitor, midwife or GP. https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyT...ort/Expectingorbringingupchildren/DG_10018854

Im just having my lunch now..lol! Soup and a toastie! mmm!


----------



## nervouspains

Yay thanks twiggy- Ooh I will deffo make sure he does that LOL and airbrush out my 5 chins too :rofl: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i havent read back yet, too many pages lol.

im in pain from walking too far today, keeps hurting down low :(

but i have finished xmas shopping pretty much & my new phone comes in the morning to replace my one i dropped in the bath :blush: so ive been busy.

hows everyone been?

im not sure if pauls letting me have my 4d scan coz i spent loads of money yesterday :(


----------



## Beautywithin

Very healthy indeed callie, im sure your look great in your photo shoot, would love to be able to have something like that done, but i know i would just moan about how bloody big i look, but is something to look back on in years to come x


----------



## nervouspains

Yea deffo, BW you should! Esp if Adam is your last...
You will look BEAutiful because your slim and have a lovely bump, this is why im leaving mine as late as possible so I look pregnant, and not just a rolly fatty boom boom lol xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

How many more kids do you want Callie??!! i always wanted 4, but being realistic we could never afford 4, and i would dread to think what my body would look like after 4, some peoples bodies are cut out for pregnancy, mine isnt one of them!
so thats your lunch

whats for dinner callie? lol x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I would like... 3 lol
Well as a fatty boom boom I will hide the pregnancy LOL
but I sooooooooooo need to loose weight for my wedding!! I have just been looking at dresses! We are going to the hire shop on Sat so we can get OH's outfit for 2009 prices and not 2010's when they go up :thumbup:

Hang on, il text OH lol xxx


----------



## nervouspains

oooh he just replied 'Secret' So it will either be a pile of sh!t or something that I will like very much... Hmmm... lolol

Remind me to tell you tomorrow lol xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

OH text me asking whats for dinner, i replied mircowave burgers, he hasent replied back lolol x


----------



## nervouspains

lololol, hey that would go down well with my oh lol.
I bet he is thinking how delicous they are and how looking forward he is to coming home to a hearty meal :rofl: xx


----------



## Beautywithin

I hate microwave rubbish, but he insisted when we went shopping he wanted them, so he can have them for dinner lol, annoying i have me and P's on, but OH wont be back to 8 and it would be stone cold by then, no way am i slaving over a oven that time lol x


----------



## randomxx

think im going to have a KFC or a McDonalds this evening for my dinner! 

Good god i just had a coughing fit and couldn't breathe!

Oooh twiggy your getting bump pics aswell i cant wait to see yours aswell as callie's!

3girlies- hello hello, and whilst your here can i have your prediction for the first page please please so you are on there with all the other chatterboxs


----------



## nervouspains

Lol no way good for you bw lol.

What are you and P having?

oh random why did you have to say it? KFC lol xx


----------



## randomxx

sorry NP :dohh:


----------



## Beautywithin

sheppards pie with veggies, i just no paris will moan when she sees veggies, talk about picky eater, me on the other hand will eat near enough anything lol

Oh random while your there, get me a fillet meal with cheese! that can be my pudding lol x


----------



## randomxx

i'll get you your fillet meal if i can have some shepard's pie and veggies?? xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Id quiet happily swap lol x


----------



## 3 girlies

hmmm im going to guess 2nd feb, 7lb 9oz!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol, thats my girl bw lol

Mmm I fancy a twister meal, and a popcorn chicken & corn on the cob for sides lol xx


----------



## randomxx

i could quite easily eat both lol 

i'l probs get my usual a large twister meal, small popcorn chicken and a corn on the cob and OH will get a large twister meal, mini fillet, variety box and corn lol god i cant wait now im starving!


----------



## randomxx

haha snap NP

3girlies ive put it in i just need your EDD


----------



## nervouspains

Mmm! Well ladies im off now, il tell you about my 'surprise' tomorrow lol xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

my due date is the 5th feb


----------



## 3 girlies

i just had a nice roast dinner, was meant to have it yesterday but had a kfc instead, cant even say how nice it was coz they forgot half the stuff, our kfc near here is rubbish!!

cant believe my little Rox will be 2 on wednesday. All she keeps saying is "i'm having a peppa pig cake", i was going to try to make one but got one out of asdas instead lol.


----------



## twiggy56

SOMEONE SAID KFC!!!!!!!

:rofl:

omg im having pasta and garlic bread but now i want a KFC! Did anyone else used to LOOOVE their shiny chicken? lol It was like popcorn chicken with a bbq sauce on it which made it all shiny! I absolutely loved that stuff, then they stopped it!!

Ok and while im here, r we allowed the dressing stuff they put in the twister thingys? I was going to try the new wrap thingy but it has a 'ranch' dressing on it and i know we're not meant to eat caesar dressing coz of the raw egg in it?


----------



## randomxx

so we went to KFC and got our dinners (drive-thru) got home and guess what no chips with our twister meals grrr and they toasted our twisters even tho we asked for them not toasted so i wasn't very impressed! i thought it was just my KFC that forgot things obviously it happens up and down the country if it happened to you yesterday 3girlies!

twiggy- ive been eating the ordinary twisters for ages not tried any of the others tho didnt know it was on the no-no list


----------



## 3 girlies

oh no random, i know how annoying that is, we didnt get any chips or beans & it gave me the right hump, especially as it costs us £17 to eat at kfc with the girls!!

i have to wait in for my phone to be delivered today, before 1pm, so whats the betting it arrives at 2:45pm! 

I am nagging paul to pay for my 4d scan, im going to sulk until sunday so he gives in! he hasnt asked me to cancel it yet so thats good! I spent way too much on xmas really, its really hard having a twin coz everything i buy for her i want to keep ha ha!!

hope you are feeling better today ms :hugs:


----------



## nervouspains

Morning Ladies :hi:

Well, I & am sure PC will be as well lol, am very proud of myself this morning!
I know it&#8217;s a bit petty but&#8230; I didn&#8217;t use my Doppler yesterday!! :D :yipee: I did use it this morning though :blush: and found him straight away :cloud9:
But I will be popping in to the evening clinic tonight as well so my mw can have a listen :thumbup: I really loveeee my mw, I hope she is there when I go in to labor!

Oh random! How annoying! This is why you are meant to check the bag before you drive off! Lol, I learnt my lesson with that too lol.


Well my 'surprise' was... sausages, mash and veg! :growlmad: Still it was nice to have dinner cooked for me I guess lol.
I said to OH 'I thought you would have done us a mexican or something' and he replied 'Well I was going to do something nice, but then I remember we need to use up those sausages' hmppfff I hope he cooks me something nice tonight lol xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Where is everyone?! :shrug:


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning, just a flying visit, I'm off swimming (ekk with the bump) with the family, so will try get on later! 29 weeks today!

NP I am sooooo proud of you you dont know! I will be back later, love ya xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies

just been to seen the MW, annoyed that i waited all that time to have my bloods done, and the only thing that came back was what blood group i am? so i have to go and have the full one done, 

My MW has always given me a due date of 31st jan, and said im measuring just right for that...

she signed my hip form, and my surestart one, so see her again in 2 weeks


Callie- you cant beat a good ole sausage and veg! x


----------



## AimeeM

Hello everyone, hope your all well!

Random, always check the bag before you go! I have had a couple of arguments with KFC staff over this and i now always check the bag lol xxx

Callie, woo-hoo 11 days till our 4d's can't wait! I hope his arm has moved from his face finally....

Going to have a relaxing day today as yesterday was a bit manic running round here and there.

Oh my gosh my cat Charlie looks too cute he is asleep with one of his feet on his head bless him!

Is it bad that i am thinking of dinner already?


----------



## Beautywithin

No its not aimee. soon as i wake i think whats for brekkie,dinner & lunch lol


----------



## AimeeM

Hehe, good at least it is not just me! Seem to have food on the brain more than usual the past few days, my appetite has defiantly increased...

I think i need to cut down a little on tea and coffee too i drink it quite a lot.


----------



## Beautywithin

Im not to bad with drinks, dont drink anything hot, mainly water and may have the odd glass of coke zero... im always hungry tho or am i. because im bored at home, maybe thats the real reason i eat more, who knows, but i better start cutting down, or it will be a shock to the system when all i will be having after is 3 shakes a day lol x


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh BW! Maybe he will come sooner then we think then!

Has anyone heard of this new law that is coming in to play? Basically MAT leave has to be taken 4 weeks before your due date? Im going to post a thread in 2nd and 3rd tri

Whoooooo Aimee! I cant wait- lets hope we get some good piccys!
I really want to know if I have a baldy too lol

Well, so far today I have had a large bowl of frosties and now a curry flavour super noodle and then going M&S for lunch so I am sure I will get even more fatty food then, and last night I was upset because my face is so fat, I no longer have a neck, my face molds in to one lol xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

my due date should be the 9th feb but they changed it at my scan to the 5th & wont change it back, thats why she always measures small. I know the day i ovulated coz i temped & used opks.
i had my bloods done on friday, they just took the 1 tube of blood though, i hope thats all they needed. i think thats the last lot i have now (i hope) 
how much should my baby weigh now then? will they tell me on sunday at my scan? Paul said i can still have it, he said he'd pay for it after i spent all the money on xmas lol!! Im scared shes gonna be ugly, did anyone else worry about that? :blush:


----------



## AimeeM

I was wondering if baby bond will tell me at the scan. Is it supposed to be quite accurate? Am i right in thinking they do it by measuring the stomach? I will ask but hope they don't whack on another few £ for the pleasure!

I have a right thing for fizzy drinks and i never drank them before pregnancy just water but it is tasting so boring at the mo!


----------



## 3 girlies

mines with baby bond too, im gonna be cheeky & ask :)

i used to love water but now i cant stand it, ive been drinking cherry coke lol


----------



## Beautywithin

Callie- im sure it isnt, iv got a double chin now, that and the size of my friggin legs, i cant believe this time 7 months ago i was a size 8, im fitting into a 12-14 now


whens everyone putting there xmas tree up?! mines going up end of nove, to think this time next year, our bubs will nearly be 1, madness!! 


Now, because i was on the pill cerzette ( think thats how you spell it ) it fecked my periods up! or should i say i was bleeding every 2 weeks, so i had a period on the 25th of april and one on the 1st of may, but all my scans have said im due 4th of feb, so sticking with that


----------



## 3 girlies

im putting my tree up on sunday 29th so Reese can help, i love it, i find it so hard to wait till december, i dont know how people manage to wait till 12 days before!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Nor me, isnt like the tree is up for that long anyway, so a good month dont hurt, i have seen loads of houses with there stuff up already, My dad put his up at the weekend, Paris was so excited


----------



## AimeeM

How much weight have you put on? I was just looking, i have put on a stone whic i am surprised about as i don't feel like i have put on much really. I was 57kg's at my first mw app and in town the other day i weighed just under 10 stones. I put on around 3 1/2 with Kayden.

I asked my MW what is the best date to go by and she said the dating scan, not any other scan, is the most accurate date so i too will stick to that.

I think i will put the tree up around 10th of December. I have seen a few up already!


----------



## AimeeM

I found this quite interesting, 

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/tools/weightgain/

According to this i should put on 2 stone and 2lbs...


----------



## 3 girlies

i havent seen any trees up yet! i hope it snows at xmas, it would be so nice, we always seem to have bright sunshine on xmas day, it doesnt seem right!


----------



## 3 girlies

it says i should put on 1 stone 1lb lol, coz im a chunker already :rofl:
i weigh less now than when i got my bfp, thanks to swine flu!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Iv gone from 8stone7 to 10stone7 ( last couple of weeks my weight has stayed the same thank gawd

it says i should gain 2 st 7 lbs somehow i dont think im going to only gain another 7lbs with 10 weeks or so to go lol


----------



## AimeeM

I think there estimate at what the baby should weigh is a little biased though really, it can vary so much.

Heidi bless you your not a chucker lol!!

Yeah if i carry on with eating the crap i am i think it will begin to pile up!


----------



## Beautywithin

i know this will be the last time i get big, so i guess im using it as an excuse, dunno why because its just going to be more hard work for myself, when i start a diet, i would survive on 1 meal aday pre pregnancy, and was a gym freak, im a binge eater tho, can go days with not eating very much then just pig out and feel terrible for it!


----------



## AimeeM

I am a binge eater too but my biggest problem is take away food. I love it all, pizza, burgers, Chinese, curry.... It bothers me more what it is doing to my insides to be honest i think my arteries will probably be in bad shape.

I just can't be arsed to go to the gym either, i joined a couple of years ago and went but as the weeks got on i went less and less until it got to the point where i couldn't wait for the membership to be over so i wasn't wasting £45 a month on nothing LOL. I suppose my laziness shouldn't be funny though :blush:


----------



## 3 girlies

my weakness was crisps but since being pregnant ive hardly touched them. I love cake at the moment. I lost all my baby weight quite quick with Roxie & then put it all back on at xmas, im determined not to be a chunker after Frankee is born. I hate it, especially as it will only be a few months later & it will be summer! & its worse having a thin identical twin !!!


----------



## randomxx

ok reading back

PC-woohoo on the 29 weeks :happydance:

NP- well done you!

BW- are you wanting to change your prediction now you could have a january baby lol

i normally check the bag from KFC but lst night we were in a rush and i didn't bother i think it must be in their job description if its happened to all of us- to save money dont give them their whole order on the drive-thru :growlmad:

my xmas tree is already up lol :blush:

ive been pretty lucky in my weight gain so far ive only put on 4lbs but im only 23 weeks that page says in total i should put on 2st 2lbs with 1st 4.9lbs being me and the rest being baby! 

i got to bed at 6am this morning i couldn't sleep at all and my little man was doing some weird movement thing it was kind of like he was body popping :bodyb:


----------



## 3 girlies

no way Random, you seriously have your tree up already??? paul would kill me if i put ours up, he makes me keep the curtains drawn if i put it up before the first lol

i have outside lights too, although paul broke some when he took them down so ive got to get some new ones this year.


----------



## randomxx

its just a wee 3ft one lol its the first one we've had so we put it up about a week ago lol! is that you set on Frankee then??

god i forgot summer is right after babies are here lol!


----------



## 3 girlies

its definately pauls favourite name, we said we would decide for sure at our scan on sunday to make sure she looks like a frankee. Its been the hardest name to pick this time round. 

my phone has just came, so i can text again at last! shame it needs charging first lol
im off out for a bit to get Roxies birthday banner & balloons, be back soon xx


----------



## Beautywithin

No random not gunna change my prediction! :)

i have brought a load of 3-6months clothes and realised it will be summer time around then and most of the stuff i have got him is wintery DOH!! 

wonder if we will be having a convo on here this time next year, about what we will be buying our bubs 

x


----------



## randomxx

ive been trying hard not to buy any 3-6 months yet for that reason! 

OH's best mate had a baby boy yesterday :happydance:

ive put the names or the names we have so far for our little ones in with the predictions aswell ladies! 

im hoping that we will all still be talking this time nxt year!


----------



## Beautywithin

yeh i hope so aswell... 

anyone want a xmas card?? PM me your addy if you do

Random, have you got any more stuff for the nursery, i could buy the whole i love my bear range if it wernt so expensive x


----------



## AimeeM

Afternoon all :)

Been and had a greggs for dinner and it wasn't crusty today lol. Had a cheese savoury, bean and sausage pasty, pack of ready salted crisps and a double choc muffin. YUM!

I was thinking it would be nice to be able to send cards when everyone has their babies.


----------



## nervouspains

Afternoon ladies!

Just had my M&S lunch- wenslydale and carrot chutney sandwhich- omg its zee best! a samosa and I have got 2 packets of percy pigs too as they were 2 for £2, how could one resist?! lol

OH wont let me put our little tree up until December, maybe we will do it the weekend of the 5th :shrug:

I did that thing Aimee- I am meant to have only out on 1st 1 pound... Well i have put on about a stone now so its about right lol.

OH just called- pasta bake tonight! Yum! xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i went shopping & told paul i was getting something nice for dinner & ive ended up with curly fries & southern fried chicken lol, i really fancied junk food!!


----------



## AimeeM

Oh i LOVE curly fries! Even nicer with grated cheese on top :D

Just rang the docs and the swine flu jab will be there on Friday they expect. They are sending out letters to invite. Still not 100% what to do.


----------



## nervouspains

Mmm 3girlies- you always do nice dinners, I wish you were my mummy lol xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

nervouspains said:


> Mmm 3girlies- you always do nice dinners, I wish you were my mummy lol xxx

:rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

i got reese an etch a sketcher for xmas & she just found it!!! I forgot to get it out of the cupboard & she came in the room & kissed me & said you are the best mum ever for getting me this, i am so thick at times!!


----------



## randomxx

BW- i know i have both the bath and room thermometer, wall stickers and im really not sure what else lol his mums buying the cot we've still to get the changing dresser and the ottoman, cot bumpers, im not getting the padded wall things as they dont look as good in real life as they do in the pictures (in my opinion) ive got the moses basket and i dont think i'll buy the curtains either i'll prob just get a nice cream pair! i do think its really expensive and we have to get £550 deposit sorted within the next few weeks then our first month rent by january aswell so going to be out over £1000 by january not including my rent on the flat we are in lol!


----------



## Beautywithin

when i went to see the midwife, the reception said the swin flu jab is now offered, and if i wanted it then to book an app with my doctor, dont think im gunna have it tho xx


callie if heidi is your mummy, can you be mine because you always have foods i love lol x


----------



## randomxx

awww 3girlies silly baby brain making you forget to hide it x


----------



## Beautywithin

randomxx said:


> BW- i know i have both the bath and room thermometer, wall stickers and im really not sure what else lol his mums buying the cot we've still to get the changing dresser and the ottoman, cot bumpers, im not getting the padded wall things as they dont look as good in real life as they do in the pictures (in my opinion) ive got the moses basket and i dont think i'll buy the curtains either i'll prob just get a nice cream pair! i do think its really expensive and we have to get £550 deposit sorted within the next few weeks then our first month rent by january aswell so going to be out over £1000 by january not including my rent on the flat we are in lol!

we have painted the room, got the stickers and curtains, moses basket, ( still cant find the border anywhere) why is it so god dam hard to find few weeks back when i didnt have the money there was loads in toys r us suddenly they are out of stock, i agree the padded wall pictures are not as nice, i have some different ones,

ah you are lucky you have some help at least, we have to buy everything, was hoping to get it all done by xmas, yeh right, will post the pics when im finally finished x


----------



## randomxx

BW- in that case you have to be mine lol!

ooooh claire got a macaroni pie today when she was up in scotland and she says its yummy tho trust her to get it on her last day she's been trying to get one from greggs since she got up here on sat lol!


----------



## Beautywithin

3 girlies said:



> i got reese an etch a sketcher for xmas & she just found it!!! I forgot to get it out of the cupboard & she came in the room & kissed me & said you are the best mum ever for getting me this, i am so thick at times!!

Ah no.... but hey least your the best mum hehe

Paris saw some of her pressies the other day, then started crying because she wanted them, obviously my hiding places are not good enough

plus she keeps going in Adams room and nicking his bottles and dummies out the cupboard, think she is going thru that stage where she wants to be a baby again x


----------



## 3 girlies

randomxx said:


> awww 3girlies silly baby brain making you forget to hide it x

ha ha i know, i had to let her have it. She had wanted one for ages coz her friend has got one at school. All the other presents are in the loft so she cant see them at all :thumbup:
i was so careful, even hid all the wrapping paper etc, just forgot that 1 present, trust her to find it though!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Didnt you and Claire meet random? and where the devil is she.. i know she isnt working..... and probley enjoying her time off...x


----------



## randomxx

Beautywithin said:


> we have painted the room, got the stickers and curtains, moses basket, ( still cant find the border anywhere) why is it so god dam hard to find few weeks back when i didnt have the money there was loads in toys r us suddenly they are out of stock, i agree the padded wall pictures are not as nice, i have some different ones,
> 
> ah you are lucky you have some help at least, we have to buy everything, was hoping to get it all done by xmas, yeh right, will post the pics when im finally finished x

im getting OH to take me this week to the one up here so if there is border i'll be getting some if theres enough do you want me to get you some and i can post it down to you?

i'll post the pictures when we eventually get into the new house and get it decorated lol! what colour did you do your walls i want to do them half in half the beige colour and the mint green lol


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh yes please darl, that would be great, i need 2 if poss, but if only the 1 that will do, the room is only small, so we may get away with just the one xxx


----------



## randomxx

we didnt get to meet unfortunately! shes been a busy bee lol shes up in scotland seeing her sister and as far as i can remember on monday she went to mothercare and talked herself out of buying anything she was going to get lol then she went to see the fantastic mr fox with her mum and youngest sister (claire fell asleep halfway through lol) and today she has been swimming not sure what else she has been doing tho! Oh yeah she got her youngest sister her shoes for the wedding! 

she will be back online 2mz i think!


----------



## randomxx

okies hun will see what i can do! fingers crossed they've got enough lol! xx


----------



## nervouspains

LOL 3 girlies- :rofl: well, at least she loves it :D lol

Lol ok BW I will be :hugs: lolol

Oh yes I was wondering where PC was today lol :dohh: xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..

Wow you lot have been chatty!!

Well still feel like crap even worse to be honest. Slept for an hour last night so am shattered but my nose is stopped when i lie down and sleep breathing through my mouth as it gets dry. Just fed up now. One second am freezing the next am sweating buckets. My throats all closed up so i can't eat anything except ice cream and ice lollies not that am complaining lol

I read through the pages but can't really remember what i was gonna reply..sorry ladies :-(

I'm supposed to be getting my swine flu jag on Thursday but think i'll need to reschedule it for when i'm feeling better.

Hope you ladies are keeping well  xx


----------



## nervouspains

Hey MS :hi:

Oh :hugs: well I wouldnt mind eating ice cream lol.
I hope you feel better soon, I had that for about 2 weeks when I was 18 weeks pregnant- lovely tonsilitus and a stuff nose, it took about a week to clear then I had a stuffy nose for a couple more days, then a cough for 2 and then voila all gone lol xxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hopefully it goes like that then np 

Am the worst sick person ever lol worse than guys with manflu.

xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Hope you feel better soon suzie, i hav'nt had it that bad really ( touch wood ) xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you bw..can't really complain cuz it's the 1st time this year i haven't been well. Just annoyed that i have so much to do and can't do anything right now.

Was funny a few mins ago. Was sitting here and could feel Kellan moving about and next thing i look down and his foot is sticking out lol it's a decent size already. I pushed down around it and could see the outline and he didn't move so assuming he's not ticklish lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

aww ms thats so cute. Frankee is so different to roxie, more like Reese, moves her hands about but doesnt often do big kicks.
hope you start to feel better soon, its horrible coz you cant take anything for it when you are pregnant :hugs:


----------



## Beautywithin

Adam kicked his daddy in the head last night, B had his head on my belly, and wack, haha, i love him kicking, he almost responds everytime i touch my belly now x


----------



## hayley x

Sounds like some of you are having rough times hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Wow that sounds really kool about his foot I'm jealous. I was walking in town earlier and I had to lean forward really quick, I'm sure she stuck her head out the top of my bump (either that or her bum but sure she's still breech) it hurt a little but I guess thats cause shes getting big?

I am seeing midwife tomorrow then have my growth scan on Thurs, I so hope shes doing well. Whats everyone been up to? xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

will they tell you her weight at the growth scan Hayley?
i really want to know how much my baby weighs now, esp after having flu, im hoping they will tell us on sunday.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you 3g's..just feeling sorry for myself lol

Yea i know what you mean Hayley..Kellan has his head right down at my pelvis and it's so sore and uncomfortable. Trying to get him to move but he's been there all week.

They should tell you the weight at the growth scan altho when i had mine with Alex at 38 weeks they said he was 9lbs already but when he was born 15 days overdue he was only 8lbs 1oz so i wouldn't really take it at face value when they tell you the weight. 

I have mine 2 weeks on Friday.. can't wait to see bubs..haven't seen him since 16 weeks so just hope he's alright etc xx


----------



## 3 girlies

thats so long that you've had to wait ms, he will have changed lots since 16 weeks.


----------



## mummysuzie22

I know it's rubbish..just after i was 20 weeks all the glasgow hospitals decided to do 20 week scans and i just missed out..was raging. xx


----------



## 3 girlies

oh thats so unfair.


----------



## hayley x

I'm hoping they will tell me her weight (well their guesstimate anyway) Alex was 2lb 4oz at 27+5 and my scans at 27+6 so will be good to compare, if they dont when I have my 4d scan they tell you so I'm sure yours will too :D cant wait. 

Are you getting excited? xxx


----------



## rachyh1990

when i had my scan two days ago they said that she weighed 1062g that was at 27+3 ?? is that good? xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i cant wait till mine, i am so excited. Its at 10am so nice & early for a sunday lol


----------



## 3 girlies

rachyh1990 said:


> when i had my scan two days ago they said that she weighed 1062g that was at 27+3 ?? is that good? xxx

not sure, i dont understand the weight in g's :shrug:


----------



## rachyh1990

1062g = 2ponds and 5.46 ounces


----------



## 3 girlies

aww sounds perfect to me :)


----------



## hayley x

Heres a rough chart of what baby should be weighing at each week

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/fetaldevelopment/chart/

Sounds perfect to me though :D

Aaahhh 3 girlies will you be on during the day with piccies please :flower: mines 10am Monday morning - cant wait :D xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

of course i will be on, hopefully she will pose this time, at our gender scan we couldnt see her face at all. 

yay Hayley we only have to wait 24 hours after mine & you will have yours, eek cant wait!! :happydance:


----------



## twiggy56

sorry ladies thought id drop in 4 a quick sec and say hello! iv been on a mammoth xmas shopping trip with my mum to Edinburgh all day today! Im absolutely floored now and have told OH he IS giving me a back massage as its killing me after being on my feet shopping for 6 hrs!! :cry:

Will be back on late tomorrow morning to natter away with you all! For now, im pooped! xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yea was so angry that i had just missed it..i feel like cuz i haven't seen him in ages i haven't really bonded with him like i should have. Don't get me wrong i love him to bits already but just don't feel close hopefully my growth scan will change that.

Can't wait to see your pics ladies!!!

Oh meant to say earlier had a call from the midwife and she said my hgl (abrv right?)level was 9.0 and asked how am still standing and surviving through the day..i don't feel any different surprisingly..that i need to go on a high dose of iron tablets to top my week off!! This is it..with Alex after 28 weeks it was all down hill..felt like crap all the time, couldn't sleep, anyway Alex moved hurt and was so fed up. Am hoping it's not gonna be like this with Kellan..have too much stuff to get done.

Anyway sorry for the moan..just in one of those moods.. xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello everyone! Back at home now feel like rubbish from all the travelling, that's definately me done until after baby is born!

I can't remember anything I've read so sorry! Hope your ok MS it's horrid when you feel poorly everything feels 10 times harder I swear :hugs: to you xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you PC..did you have a fab time? Did you do any shopping? xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

OOoo and happy 29 weeks pc!!!! xx


----------



## randomxx

hayley- i need your prediction and the name you have in mind for the predictions on the first page your the only member missing

PC- welcome back hun bet you will be craving mac pies all this week now your back down there lol, you better be on msn 2mz! happy 29weeks :happydance: cnt member if ive said it already not sure

twiggy- can you tell me the name of your little girlies again please baby brain hit :blush:

MS- i hope you get better soon, and this pregancy is easier on you :thumbup:

3girlies & hayley- looking forward to seeing both your girls

NP & Aimee- spk to you both in the morning dont think you will be on this evening 

BW- we are going to babies'r 'us on sunday


right dont think ive missed anyone out have i??

well OH has now fixed my car, the doctors phoned i have another infection, the new house fell through, OH's car he was selling has broke the cat blew whatever that means, and his mates little one who was born yest got put on a ventilator and had been put in isolation he's now off the ventilator but will stay in isolation for another 72hrs so not been a great day


----------



## hayley x

:dohh: sorry how did I miss that :blush:

Well my EDD is 12th Feb but hoping to have an induction before that so I guess at 5th ish but once I have an induction date can I cheat please :haha:

I rekon I'm having a little fattie (pleasssseeee [-o&lt; ) so 8lb 12oz :D

And I think we are calling her Daisy Emilie :cloud9: even though I really want Daisy Mia :haha: xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

mummysuzie22 said:


> Thank you PC..did you have a fab time? Did you do any shopping? xx

well I went in mothercare which was a start! I put back everything I picked up though lol.


----------



## hayley x

pinkclaire said:


> mummysuzie22 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you PC..did you have a fab time? Did you do any shopping? xx
> 
> well I went in mothercare which was a start! I put back everything I picked up though lol.Click to expand...

:rofl: I do that, I pick a few things up walk around the shop and by the time I get to the till I have persuaded myself I dont really want them and walk round putting them all back again :haha: xxx


----------



## randomxx

:happydance::happydance: thats all the members of Chatterboxs now on the front page with their predictions whoo hoo

PC- im heading to bed now but you better better be on msn tomoz i know you've nothing else to do so no excuses lol 

Night night everyone and babies xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

That's exactly it Hayley! Do you think it's because we have weddings coming up? I'm do paranoid about money I really don't want to waste any on things I don't need lol x


----------



## hayley x

:shrug: it could be. I think my OH has started to brush off on me after 4 years together, normally I would just get things (Alex had everything and more) but this time although I've bought a few clothes thats really all I have bought. Not long till you get married now either, have you got your dress? xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah I think a lot of it is my OHs fault, he doesn't believe on spending money ever haha. 

Yours is sooo close now! I can't wait to see the pics. How's ur bump looking? I'm so paranoid about how huge I will look by mine lol. I've chosen the dress but I've got to have my final fitting close to the date, how about you? Xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Slept alot better last night..slept at the bottom of the bed with the window open right at my face..did the trick lol feeling alot better but i have this horrible chesty cough. When i cough my chest burns which is really annoying. Only thing now Alex i think has it. Woken up with what i have and a temp but one thing about him is he doesn't let it get him down. Still laughing and joking around which is a good thing.

Hehe pc i'm with you about Hubby rubbing off on me too. I used to spend spend but hubby doesn't like spending lol.

Sorry random to hear you had a bad day yesterday. The way you need to look at it is it wasn't meant to be and means something even better is round the corner waiting for you both. Today is a new day 

Not long Hayley!! Will be here before you know it.

Happy Birthday Aimee!! Hope you have a fab day.

And Happy Birthday to Roxie!! Hope she has a fab day too xx


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies,

Wow thats fantastic bw- how cute! I hope OH gets to feel Max before he makes an apprence- wishful thinking... lol

3girlies- love the new aviator pic! 

Oooh twiggy! What did you buy??! lol

Whooo Happy 29 weeks PC!!! Whooooo!
Glad you had a good time in Scotland!

Random- Sorry you didnt have a great day yesterday hun :hugs:

Oooh Hayley! I cant wait to see piccys :happydance:
Im not allowed to get my dress until after little man is born so I know what size to order! hmmmpph! :growlmad:

MS- Glad you slept better last night, hopefully you are on the road to recovery!

Oooh I have 5 people on my FB who's birthday it is today!!

Happy birthday Aimee :cake: Have a fab day- let us know how spolit you get!

:cake: Happy Birthday to Roxie too! Hope she has a great day 3 gilries :D 

xxxxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning :)

Happy Birthday Aimee

and to Roxie


its friggin windy here today, nearly blew me away....... 

Callie what did you have for dinner last night?! lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol hey Ann-Marie! I had cheesey pasta bake with red onion and sweetcorn lol.
It was yummmmmmmm!

What did you have?

Oh and we cracked open the quality streets... and Terrys choclate orange segments :rofl: xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh did anyone watch GMTV this morning with Doctor Hilary?
He was talking about the swine flut jab- pregnant women- only 43% have taken the jab, he said that he doesnt think enough testing on pregnant women has been done to confirm its safe, and if he had a pregnant partner, at this stage he said he wouldnt advise her to get the jab done...
(sorry i dont mean to upset or scare any of the girls who have already had it) 

xxxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

That wouldn't put me off but on the scottish news yesterday it said 2 people that have had the swine flu jag have swine flu and they think it's mutated to a different version. So starting to think what's the point xx


----------



## Beautywithin

I saw that Callie- im glad im not one of the only people not getting it done,OH thinks i should 

I had chippies, OH was'nt to impressed with his dinner the night befor is probley why he offered to get chips lolol 


I feel really chuffed off today, god my life is so dull at the moment! i do miss slightey going out on a weekend with my mates, but they are all heavy drinkers, so i dont see the point going out with them at the moment! roll on feb, x


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning :hi: 

Congrats on 27 weeks NP! Officially in 3rd now wahoo. Omg I just realised next week is 30 weeks for me ahhh, 10 weeks left!

Happy birthday Aimee and your lil girl 3 girlies xx

I just had a great lie in, I love mat leave!

BW I know what u mean about going out, I hardly ever see my friends anymore, gets a bit lonely esp with OH being away, but the pubs where we live are usually jam packed and I feel like I'm going to get bashed into or something so I won't go x


----------



## nervouspains

Bw- I declined, and OH also thinks the same.
I know we are more prone to getting it, but im just trying to stay cautious when I feel the way I do about the jab.
Glad your feeling happy today :D I know what you mean, sometimes :blush: I even miss the single life lol when all I worried aobut was if I had the right extensions in lolol, now im having a baby, and getting married... When did I become an adult?!
Lol well OH picked a good dinner lol.

Whoooo thanks Claire!
I know oooh 30weeks sounds so, there lol

I cant wait until I can start mine... 10 weeks and counting! xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hello, thanks for all Roxies birthday wishes, shes having a great day, loving all the toys & attention. Reese on the other hand is very jealous & has sulked this morning, think shes going to be fine later at the play centre though :) she moaned all the way to school & then refused to go inside lol


i heard that the flu jab only protects against certain strains, also once you get it you aint immune from getting a different strain, it scares me even more now i know how bad it is!

Happy birthday Aimee, hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## twiggy56

Morning chatterboxes! :wave:

Well i needed that lie-in after shopping yesterday! Was bloody knackered! 

Firstly *Happy Birthday*! To Aimee and Roxie today! :happydance:

Happy 29 weeks to PC! (omg thats so scary you're in the 30's next week, ah!!) and also happy 27 weeks to me and callie! lol...finally 'official' BnB 3rd tri'ers!! :rofl:

Callie- i was soo good and only bought two baby things! A little pink animal print cardi for her (which is so stylish it makes me weep!) and also a little pink teddy for her crib as iv now finally got it all set up!! I'l attach some piccies for you to see my work! lol

Other than that we were looking for a 'peter pan' outfit for my little sister as she decided thats what she wanted to dress up as for the children in need day at her school lol! No idea why 'peter pan' and not tinkerbell like most little girls but ah well!

MS- i find keeping the window open at night really helps me sleep too, glad you're feeling better and hope Alex doesn't get hit too badly- he sounds like a little soldier!

Im also one of the ladies who has turned down the swine flu jab...for pretty the reason im just not 100% comfortable with it and im just opting to take extra precautions instead! Although it does scare me a bit...hope iv made the right decision!
 



Attached Files:







P1000882.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 5









P1000883.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Beautywithin

Some lovely stuff you have there twigster, i have that crib aswell! x


----------



## 3 girlies

that crib is gorgeous, so girly :thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

Twiggy you put me to shame! I spent all weekend shopping didn't buy anything for baby! Although I did get my wedding shoes, they are lovely and really sparkly but with a kitten heal so I can walk in them (bloody pregnancy!).
Ps congrats on 27 weeks xx


----------



## nervouspains

Yay Twiggy! Happy 27 weeks to us! :D

The cardi sounds lovely! Wow the crib looks beautiful :)

me too- we always sleep with the bedroom window open- last night though the wind woke me up and I was up and down needing a wee! So annoying!

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Aww thanks ladies! Its taken ages to get all the bits and bobs together but its nice i can see it all done! All the stuff will need to come off and have a wash before she can actually go in it though! :dohh:

Do any of you have a time in mind for starting to wash clothes, blankets etc? I didnt wana start too early cause then it will just gather dust!

I also was thinking about this the other day, callie- you said you keep the window open at night...well...will we be able to do the same once babys here? I mean...we have the room quite cold but we get cosy under a high tog duvet and a throw- i just love the cold air on my face!

PC, the kitten heels sound like a good solution! I miss my heels so bad!! I used to LIVE in them!! :cry:


----------



## nervouspains

Good questions Twiggy, thats true- I didnt think about that! Oh I hope so, OH cant sleep without the window open! I suppose it will be colder in Feb, but then we also turn the heating off before we go to bed... :shrug:

I think I am going to start washing all his clothes at about 38 weeks... so time to wash them, dry naturally and then iron, so I dont have to rush :)

Plus I am sure that people who have bought things for him will not wash them first lol.

I am having a shower in Jan, so I know the bits I get from friends then I can wash myself, but my mum is giving me a big box of things she has been collecting since my 12 week scan, btu I am not allowed that until he is here!
So fustrating when that will all need washing too! lol xxxx


----------



## nervouspains

I was thinking about my materinty shoot... and what clothes to wear :shrug:

I was going to wear 1 shoot of casual clothes, like jogging bottoms and a t-shirt/ vest top... Same for OH to wear simular clothes to me

One set of photos of OH and I topless, just in our jeans

and then a few of me topless in just my jogging bottoms :shrug:

I also want one 'sexy' kind of photo, so I really want to wear heels, but I dont know what else, I dont want to wear any sexy undies only- because 1, OH wont let me lol and 2, I wouldnt feel comftable as I feel like a bloater already... What about heels & bed time shorts? or maybe a silky nighty? xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Twiggy, you'll be surprised at what temperature a baby is meant to sleep at, a window open is also good for them to stop germs spreading. Have you got a room thermometer? The ideal temp is 18 degrees which feels pretty breasy to me! X


----------



## 3 girlies

i always slept with my window open when Roxie was born, she was always warm though & out of the draft. she slept so well & im sure its coz it wasnt stuffy at night.

np, defo have a pic in heels! & i love the jeans idea. when are you having them done?


----------



## twiggy56

Yeah my OH cant sleep without the window open either! Even when its baltic outside!! Thanks claire, i think i will get a room thermometer actually so hopefully that will help give me an indication to how cold the room can be...and OH will just have to like it!!

I think i might start washing at around 38 weeks too...im guna take a load of washing down to my mums and use her tumble dryer for the very newborn stuff...like the vests and sleepsuits she'l first be in so they're nice and soft...but as you say callie, all the stuff we're given will have to be washed too! Last thing il want to be worrying about when shes only just arrived and im sleep deprived!!

My shower is on the 19th Dec, so hopefully that will give me the chance to get any bits organised in January. 

Callie - about your shoot...one of the display photos for my photographer was this really simple one and it was both the woman and the man in plain blue jeans and both in a white t-shirt...it looked really good! It was simple but really effective...and i probably will do that for my shoot, but wear a tight white t-shirt to really show bump off! Oh and for the sexy one, maybe some little shorts type-thing? Or even some not too fancy french knickers? They cover a bit more than other sexy underwear?


----------



## randomxx

okay posting quickly me and oh have pulled a sickie so wont be on today hehe

happy birthday to Aimee & 3girlies little one

happy 27weeks to callie and twiggy 

oh and hello to everyone else hehe

okies have a good day not to much chatting lol tho no doubt i'll come back to 15pages to catch up on lol 

PC- i have my phone on me if theres any silly questions or bits you want to tell me lol!


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks 3girlies- Our photographer is hiring out a studio about 20min from where we live, im sooo looking forward to it! Il be 34 weeks though- I hope Im not too big :shrug:

My bump will look like a ball on a stick lol.

Thanks for your input girls :friends:

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

np, 34 weeks sounds great, not too big so you can feel comfy in the pics. 

Roxie is now a very tired & grumpy birthday girl, shes laying on the sofa with a blanket watching playhouse disney :) i need her to have a nap coz shes gonna be even worse when we go out later!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you Twiggy..he deals with being sick alot better than his mummy lol
I have to sleep with a window open or i feel claustrophobic..poor hubby has to wear 3 layers to bed lol

I love the crib and bedding it's gorgeous!!

I bet your pics are gonna be gorgeous np!!!

I'm gonna wash Kellan's new stuff i bought about 36 weeks..i already washed all Alex's things i took out of storage so not gonna bother washing them again.

Anyone know of any places to buy baby blankets? Not too expensive? xx


----------



## nervouspains

MS- try tescos/Asdas?

My nan bought me a lovely fleece tigger blanket from there in blue- its lovely and warm xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Oo didn't think about those 2..going shopping after my hospital appt so will go in there and have a look..kept thinking i had everything but then forgot i needed sheets and blankets lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Saw some lovely fluffy blankets in primark really cheap, they were soo soft! I will buy one when I realise I need one lol x


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol pc..will have a look in there too..xx


----------



## twiggy56

Gotta love primark! I saw a super soft lounge blanket thing and convinced myself i need it for 'in the middle of the night feeds' when heating isnt on lol....any excuse!

Matalan seem to be alright for baby stuff as well...reasonably priced! Iv just discovered ours here in dundee...never went before, now im always in there and then TKMaxx for a nosey!

woo! I have finally got my HIP grant form off my midwife and have just sent it off! Hoping it doesnt take long as i wana buy her car seat with the money!


----------



## mummysuzie22

My aunt works in Matalan and i get 20% off with her card so i've gotten quite a few things out of there..

I keep forgetting to send mine away. Need to remember to send it tomorrow xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ooh you've just reminded me to send mine off as well! That's really wierd to think I was where tkmax etc was at the weekend in Dundee! Xx


----------



## twiggy56

Ooooh MS u lucky thing! 20% is great! Iv bought a couple of the sleep bag/grobag things from matalan...thought £8 was much more reasonable than the £14 other places are charging!!!

You ladies must get your forms sent off...free money guys!! :rofl: And claire you need to get your butt into the shops with that £190 and buy buy buy! I swear once u buy a few bits there will be no stopping you, its really addictive!

Oh and im surprised you didnt see me in the TKMaxx/Matalan in dundee claire! Im like a regular in there at weekends to check out the new stock!! :rofl: 

....makes me think...when you are walking down the street, or go to baby 'events' etc, do u wonder who of the other ladies around you are on BnB?! and who you have probably read/replied to a comment from?! Wierd!


----------



## 3 girlies

help me find a girls name please, we cant agree on Frankee, i just dont think its girly enough :(
ive put a name thread in the baby name section, ive searched the internet & im stuck, she will be nameless at this rate.


----------



## nervouspains

Twiggy- I do! I always think, wow I wonder if anyone is from BnB, I always have the urge to ask and then say 'Im Nervouspains' lolol :( lol 

I know you probably wont liek this name 3girlies- but I really like Bluebell :blush:
and:
Lacey
Grace
Amelia
Ophilea
Latissia
Olivia- Livvy
Lisa
Charlotte
Rhianna
Louise
Hazel
Jean
Rachel
Jolie
Samantha

and more... lol

Lucky I am having a boy- as there are only a couple of names I liked lol
xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

I like Olivia and Amelie..do you not have a baby book 3g's? Hubby and i went through ourselves and picked names we liked made a list each then narrowed them down from the ones we both liked.I know it's hard and frustrating when you like a name and hubby doesn't.

Just finished filling the hip form out and gonna send it tomorrow.

Just got my iron tablets..4 packs in there..have to take 6 a day or however much my body tolerates it says..great lol

Have decided am gonna do the jungle chums theme from babies r us..the deal they have is fab on at the moment and it's nice and bright..have all the fisher price safari swing and bouncer etc so will fit in brilliantly. xx


----------



## AimeeM

Evening ladies!

Thank you all for the birthday wishes :flower: Had a good day, done some shopping and browsing at Birstall and got a couple of bits. Wayne got me a lovely Bench silver bracelet watch for my prezzie which i love :D
We went for lunch at T.G.I Fridays so that was nice too.

Gonna chill out tonight as i feel worn out! Amazing how being pregnant eats all your stamina.

3G's- Happy birthday to Roxie :cake: How about something you can shorten to Frankie like Francesca or something?

I can't remember what else was said :blush:

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

NP- you have a long list! I can't decide on girls names either, I do like lily but it doesn't sound like my child if that makes sense? At Xmas hopefully me and OH will decide who knows! Poor thing is going to end up being called jimmy for a few days if it's still a girl! 

Twiggy- I do think that, ESP at the baby show and things like that! 

Glad you have had a good day Aimee, if I go out for the day I am completely shattered! I've definately hit the waddling and puffing stage lol x


----------



## 3 girlies

wow np that list is impressive, i'll see what she looks like on sunday so that might help!!


----------



## hayley x

Happy Birthday Aimee, sounds like you've had a lovely day :D

I got my HIP form today so will send it off tomorrow :dance: Oooh oooh oooh anddd.... I have my growth scan tomorrow :D get to see my little girlie, cant wait. Feel a little less anxious now cause midwife went perfect, best ever bp reading, no protein in urine for once and baby has turned head down... for now. Oh and my bump measures 27cm's which is spot on :D :D

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

That's great news Hayley, glad everything is going ok, good luck at your scan tomorrow sounds like you don't need it though xx


----------



## twiggy56

aww i liked frankee! Thats a shame...but it really is hard when it has to be a name you both equally love as much! Im rubbish at suggestions...seems all the names i like iv been told are 'odd' lol!

Glad you had such a nice birthday Aimee!! T.G.I Fridays sounds faaaab! I can relate to the tiredness after a full day...i just don't have the energy to get me through a whole day unless i have a nap!! This then gives little madam her cue to start kicking away!! Why does she have loads of energy when i have none?! lol

Yay for a very normal midwife app Hayley!! And good luck at your growth scan tomorrow hun, let us know how much the lil girlie weighs!! 

Well baby girl is probably wondering what the hell has been going on tonight, we just watched Michael Mcintyre's new dvd and my stomach muscles are aching!! Was so funny...think she got a bit of a jiggling around though poor thing! lol


----------



## 3 girlies

pauls gutted coz he wants her to be called Frankee, im just so stuck. Everyone else i know whos pregnant has picked their names :(
i didnt struggle to name Reese & Roxie so i stupidly thought this one would be easy! i think i need to stop asking my mums opinion as she hates them all.


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies

29 weeks :happydance::happydance: thank gawd its my last week in the 20's seriously it has gone rather slow, just hope this time in 10 weeks he is ready to make an appearance 

Another miserable windy day here! and arghhhhhhh nearly a month till xmas x


----------



## 3 girlies

congrats on 29 weeks bw, gosh it seems scarily close now :shock:

good luck today at your scan Hayley x

its horrid here too, windy & miserable!!

i slept so well last night so i feel refreshed, wonder how long that will last lol


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies,

Hope you are going to put some piccys up later Hayley! xx


I realyl like Frankee too- I asked OH last night if he liekd it for a boy, but he said no- only for a girl :(
I really like the name 3girlies, maybe just need some time to get used to calling her it?
Or once you see her, then maybe you will know she deffo looks like a 'name'

Whooooooo BW!!
happy 29 weeks! Ooooh 29, I always think like this- only 8 weeks until your considered 'term'! Seems much quicker then lol.

Yay 35 days and counting!!

Weather is meant to be awful, but apparently in the southwest its meant to only be windy, there have been loads of flood warnings though! :(

I keep having crappy nights sleep- I wake up at the same time every night- 2.47am to go for a wee! Then for some reason :cry: have have psycho bitch in my head and cant go back to sleep until about 5.00 when OH gets up for work, its really getting me down xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah Callie- i wake up a number of times, it hasent been for a wee tho lately, im always worrying, last night i woke up at 1 3 then again at 5, i get up at 6, lack of sleep is gunna make me worse and feel even more teary, what time do you have to get up for work? x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Weather here is crap too..we're in the flood warning bit and by goodness the rain hasn't let up since yesterday morning. I love the rain when i don't need to get out but have to go back to work today :-( and to top it off Alex isn't well but he's not bein grumpy or anything which is a big relief.

Np- i know what you mean am the same. You wake up then you end up in your head and it's hard to turn it off.

HAPPY 29 WEEKS BW!!!!! 

Anyone getting when they lay on their side it hurts after a while? I change sides then that side starts hurting. I think it's all the weight but it's so annoying and sore.

Good luck Hayley!! Can't wait to see pics xx


----------



## AimeeM

Good luck Hayley on your growth scan today xx

BW- :happydance: on 29th week and the last week in the 20's!


----------



## nervouspains

Hey BW, Well my body clock now wakes up between 6.45-7.10 for work, and I usualyl go to sleep aobut 10ish, its that feeling where you know something is playing on your mind and it just wont let you sleep :(
I dont even know why I am letting her in again :(

Im the same bw- esp in the monring :blush: lol and at night I ahve the most trapped wind pain ever that I could cry and I roll around- but it just stays put! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Strange how us ladies are experiencing the same sorts of thing, i know we are all pregnant after so i shouldnt be surprized lol



OMG suzie yessssss if i sleep on left or right side to long, my leg starts to kill and go numb, must be all the added weight, but in the morning it feels as if i have strained my leg, i miss not sleeping on my back, OH finds it funny when i try and turn because it is such a mission!!

Another strange feeling is, when i lay on my left, it feels as if adam is kicking so hard its going thru the matress


----------



## nervouspains

Funny you should menchion that as my legs feel really achy today.

I still lie on my back- its the only position needing a wee seems to fade lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

I keep waking up on my back and it kills! Alsothe past two nights Nathan has been so active during the night. I keep waking up around 5am and he is moving like mad!

Just rang that HIP grant helpline and they said they haven't even received the claim form yet because of the royal mail strike. I told her i sent it 10 days ago first class but she said they had a big back log and not to expect to hear anything for at least 4 weeks. 
I told her you had to claim within 31 days and she said they will take the strike into consideration.
I then said well what if you don't receive it? And she said we just have to wait and see. I think it sounds fishy, all my mail has arrived totally fine and with in 2 days of the date the letters were sent...


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning! 

Congrats on 29 weeks BW!

I have terrible trouble sleeping and my god if I try to turn sides it's like a beached whale huffing and puffing lol. My baby is constantly active and I get the same thing BW if I lie on my left side jimmy kicks the matress it's a horrid feeling. The movements are starting to get really painful now can tell baby is getting bigger! Xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Morning gals!

HAPPY 29 WEEKS BW!!! Wooo! omg ur like nearly a whole 2 weeks ahead of me! Ah! And so near to the 30's which i think is the real 'final countdown' bit!! :happydance:

My sleep has been rubbish too...i dreamt last night i was in China and i had to save my mum from all these little sharks trying to bite her LOL! Sounds so funny when u say it out loud but its actually a pretty scary dream! 

Aimee the royal mail backlog would only delay it a couple days, make sure u chase them up about that...also sounds a bit funny to me! The lady in the fone sounds a bit unhelpful tho!!


----------



## AimeeM

Mmmm gonna have tomato soup and micro chips for dinner!!


----------



## Beautywithin

4 bloody weeks, i posted my hip grant form off tuesday, ill be pissed off if i dont at least get it befor xmas! x


----------



## pinkclaire

While we're moaning about our aches and pains lol, does anyone gave a strange pain in their undercarriage? The only way I can describe it is as if I have bruised it inside, it's only on my left side but is so painful if I need to lift my leg up. I've had it since 20 weeks and it's gradually getting worse. Jimmy is head down so not sure if that's what it is? Bet you girls are like what the hell is she on about lol x


----------



## AimeeM

Beautywithin said:


> 4 bloody weeks, i posted my hip grant form off tuesday, ill be pissed off if i dont at least get it befor xmas! x

I know i am not happy about it either. I thought it would be here this week or next week at the latest but i can just sense i am gonna have trouble with it...

Claire, i had that sensation but in my rib the other day. I bet our babies are playing with our nerve endings bless them!


----------



## nervouspains

Well BW didnt even thank me for saying happy 29weeks, as me and maybaby say FRHOOOOO lol.

Yay my stuff from new look came!!
Its all sooooo nice!

I got some swade (sp?) ankle boots, some quilted high heels, jeggings, a top, a bracelet and some earrings lol 

Now I have £0 left for lunch lol 

Aimee- thats a bit pi**y, I sent mine of... last Wed, hmm I better get mine by xmas! xxxx


----------



## twiggy56

claire i think i know the pain u mean and im sure its coz there is either a limb or head down there putting pressure on it...i just thought it was her kicking me in the fanoo noo!!

Well il let u guys know how long mine takes, i sent it off yesterday...better not take long!! I want to get her car seat and base by the time in in the 30's!!! So they'v got 3 weeks! Otherwise im unleashing a fresh batch of hormones on them....!!

Oooh callie, you've made me want to shop now!! lol. I havnt bought clothes for myself in aaaages! I just buy baby things now...iv gotta get something nice for my baby shower though, otherwise everyone will look all nice and il feel like a fat tramp :cry:


----------



## nervouspains

Awww twiggy! Dont be silly! You look fab- all you have is a bump! I got a lump lolol xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

I am going to look like that on my wedding day Twiggy! Have any of you noticed how quickly my ticker is going down at the moment! Can't wait to marry him though so being fat is a small sacrifice xx

I'm a bit bored of this mat leave already it's only been 4 days! Xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh im soorrrrrrrryyyyyyy Callie- blame the dodgy eye sight! :)

and your slacking today Callie- you havent told me whats for lunch lol x


----------



## hayley x

:hi: girls, I'm actually here in the day :dance: hows everyone today? 

I had my growth scan, baby was sooo active but we didnt get to see her profile view once. She's such a fidget but was face down into my spine, the little madam is breech, I wasnt convinced she was head down anyway cause of the movements I get.

I got 1 picture the lady didnt even want to give me that but its the best one we could get. She has really long fingers, she had them by her face and kept spreading her fingers out :cloud9: 

Her head is measuring a little behind, tummy spot on and legs ahead :haha: she has long legs :D She is weighing aroung 2lb 8oz definately looks like I'll be getting my big baby that I want :D

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

She hasn't got any she spent all her money on shopping :haha: xx


----------



## pinkclaire

That's great news Hayley glad it went ok! Xx


----------



## 3 girlies

does anyone remember me saying i was winded by a tesco trolley?? they sent me a letter saying they were so sorry that i was hurt & wished me luck with my baby & gave me a £20 gift card. I didnt even expect them to reply so im quite surprised.


----------



## AimeeM

Glad the scan was good Hayley! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

glad all went went Hayley, shes a great weight too xxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Great news hayley!x


----------



## pinkclaire

3 girlies said:


> does anyone remember me saying i was winded by a tesco trolley?? they sent me a letter saying they were so sorry that i was hurt & wished me luck with my baby & gave me a £20 gift card. I didnt even expect them to reply so im quite surprised.

That's nice then at least they recognised your complaint! Girls I need your advice, I've put this is in the pregnancy bit as well but what can me and OH do for our honeymoon bearing in mind it's new year and has to be in this country? Xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Aww Hayley! Cutesie wee fingers all spread out! How gorgeous! That weight sounds pretty good to me!! Its so bizzare that its taken 28 weeks to get upto 2lb 8oz...and yet when they're born they are around 6/7/8 lbs....so they must put on crazy weight in the last 12 weeks then?! Compared to the first 28 its very rapid weight gain!!! Glad everything went so well! And wedding is only a few days away now!! Exciting times for you hun!

3g's...you got winded by a tesco trolley?! Deary me! Thats fab though that they've sent u a 20 quid voucher!! bonus!! :thumbup:

Thanks Callie for the nice comment hun :hugs:, everyone says im all bump but im used to being so tiny that its mad that i cant even see my feet?! I feel huuuge, even though to other people, im not big :shrug: And you have a lovely bump btw!! Not lump at all!!!!

Claire you're going to be a gorgeous blooming bride!! Have u got your dress sorted? Is it like a godesss dress sinched under the boobs to flow over your lovely bump?!


----------



## 3 girlies

what about a nice log cabin in the mountains in britain, i always fancied doing that, nice roaring fire, cosy nights & long walks??


----------



## pinkclaire

As it gets later it works out half a pound a week or something! Crazy times! I'm glad it does all go on near the end, I couldn't bare 6 months of carrying round a 5 lb baby or what ever lol! It's bad enough now when it weighs around 3. Not looking forward to later on!

Twiggy, yep I've chosen my dress it's gorgeous when I got it I instantly felt better about things I have a fitting on Monday so I am hoping that putting it on again makes me feel the same again as my bump is much bigger now! Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

3 girlies said:


> what about a nice log cabin in the mountains in britain, i always fancied doing that, nice roaring fire, cosy nights & long walks??

I was thinking something around those lines, but then I was thinking maybe somewhere like centre parks where they have a bit of everything going on? Oh I don't know I need to get my Internet fixed at home. (I'm on my iPhone now) I need a new wireless adapter but it's so windy and cold outside I don't want to go lol.


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah centre parks would be good, theres loads to do there. Although the horse riding is probably off limits now lol. They have nice pamper treatments so you can totally relax etc, yeah i like that idea. :thumbup: let us know what you decide.


----------



## randomxx

BW- happy 29weeks

thats about all i can remember lol

PC- why does it have to be this country you could go on the train/boat/car to France could you not for a nice long weekend, tho i much prefer the log cabin idea with the fire and pampering lol
just trying to give you another option

Hayley glad the scan went well

well i have yet another UTI im waiting on the doc phoning me back the chemist have gave me 3bottles of medicine instead of 1 like i got last time and she told me she had gave me 7days worth so i'd have some left over but no-one has told me how long i have actually to take it for dont want to be taking it longer than i have to


----------



## nervouspains

LOL BW!
i had- fairly healthy again surprisingly!
Falafel & houmous wrap, exotic fruit, and a bag of crisps and a bottle of coke lol.
I wonder whats for dinner tonight? Maybe lasagne as we only had beans and cheese on toast last night lol.

Yay Hayley!
Glad your scan went well :thumbup:
Oooh she sounds like my LO- smallish head, good tum, and lanky legs! lolol

3girlies- weird you said that because I hit my tummy a little this morning as I was squeezing through a gap, and that came in to mind! weird!
Thats well good though- they have finally done something nice! lol

PC- centerparcs is a lovely idea!
Devon is also really lovely anytime of year, or you could go right to landsend?! or cornwall?

twiggy- thanks hun :D you look fab, your materinty pics are going to be beautiful, I hope I dont just lok like a fatty or I will be so embarrassed lol 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

enough of the fat talk callie, you and OH will look great, of course us lot have to be one of the first to see the pictures !! hmmm you eat all the foods i want

heidi, you come up with any more names yet, i do like Frankee x


----------



## randomxx

oh yeah also BW my toys r us wwere sold out of border grrrrrrr


----------



## Beautywithin

what is it with that border at the moment eh? lol. they have plenty of all the other themes grrr, thanks for looking tho xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol thanks bw :friends:

What have you eaten today?

Whats for dinner tonight 3girlies? lol 

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

ooh yeah claire my gran and grandad live in cornwall and its really nice! Although i always go there in the summer so not sure how nice it is now at this time of year lol...centre parks sounds good though, cosy cabin, relaxing treatments...or even just a nice hotel near you?!

Callie enough of your fat talk! You look fab! And plus these professional places always do a good job of making u look amazing...im counting on the 'professional eye' to help hide the cellulite and stretch marks!! :rofl:


----------



## Beautywithin

Iv had porriage, peanut butter on toast and ready salted crisps, god knows what im gunna scrape out the cupboards for dinner, really need to go shopping x


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks for all your ideas girls, I will have a look later and see what I can find. I've gone round my mums so she can look after me, feeling a bit sorry for myself, been 3 weeks since I saw OH and I think thats a lot to do with it! Got round there so I can use her PC and eat her food (I have nothing in either BW but I HATE food shopping its awful!) now been roped into taking my lil sister to Ballet! Oh well at least it will get me out the house and force me to go to town for a few things xx


----------



## nervouspains

Im going to ask him to airbrush Everything! lolol

Is that it?! Ann-Marie! I am disserpointed! That is only breakfast! What about snack break, lunch and then again snack break? You need to make up for lost time lol.


PC- have a look at last min.com as well- my lot went to london and stayed a weekend in a 5* hotel for a quatre of the price as it was a last min deal- although they booked it 4 days before the actual weekend!
Oh bless you Claire :hugs: When is next back?

Iv sent OH off shopping as he finishes work at 3 lol xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i am cooking paul a chilli with chips & melted cheese on top but i stuffed my face with sausage sandwich round my twins earlier so im not hungry, Reese & Roxie are having macoroni cheese & garlic bread.

bw, i have picked a name, so far paul said "its alright"....men hey??!! I really like it...


Sydnee Grace Carabott :)


----------



## nervouspains

Awww! Sydnee- thats a lovely name too 3girlies :)

Mmm Oh I want that for my dinner now! xxx


----------



## twiggy56

3g's...i like sydnee! its quite close to fankee but does sound more feminine! And thats what the problem was huh?! oooh, i think you've found a solution there! :happydance:

well iv just had macaroni cheese for my lunch! Wasnt very good tho...didnt finish it! Now think we're having a roast-type thing for dinner, chicken, new potatoes and veg! (and of course gravy!!)

Does anyone else feel like there arent any more milestones to look forward to anymore? Just the biggie at the end?! lol. I was thinking whats the next thing to look forward to now my 4D scan is done...and i could only think of christmas really...but no baby milestones? I guess 30 weeks is my next one? Just coz it sounds so far along!!


----------



## 3 girlies

30 weeks, coz thats the final quarter of our journeys. then i suppose its 37 weeks coz thats term!! :shock:


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh yes! my life 'milestones' are: 

4D scan
30 weeks
xmas
new year
the sales
getting my hospital bag ready
photoshoot
materinty leave
37 weeks
waiting.... 
lol 

xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

ok, so going by np's list, heres mine...

sunday-4d scan (29 weeks)
Sunday 29th-xmas tree goes up :) (30 weeks)
xmas- :happydance: (34 weeks)
New year- :happydance: (35 weeks)
Sales :) - (35-39 weeks)

BABY- (early feb) :yipee:


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh i felt like that twiggy, after i had my 4d scan i cried of course because i was so happy, but the fact there isnt anything else to look forward to, im getting silly about it now exactly on xmas day ill be 34+1 and im still thinking is that all lol


Callie- im having KFC for dinner, i weigh'd myself earlier not good, it seems my couple of weeks of staying the same weight. has all of sudden gone up 2 lbs :( 

i really need to get my hair done, it feels rank, and have never left it this long, but colour and cut is like £90, but gunna have it done next week, maybe it will make my fat face not look so bad lol


----------



## twiggy56

Now you list them like that girls....there are milestones to look forward to, but just not many baby ones! :cry:

2nd tri had so many and 3rd tri it just seems to be countdown to D-day!! Although i suppose the sales are an excuse for baby shopping so that counts! :dance: plus i might have my Surestart grant by then!! 

BW- im dyyyyying to get my hair done aswell! It needs cut BADLY. And also an all over colour...but money wise its so expensive so i think im guna go get a trim somewhere close and just make do. Im guna look so un-glamorous at xmas!!


----------



## nervouspains

Yay :D

I was just thinking to myself in the bath last night- How exciting will it be when we finally go in to labor- thinking this is it, baby is on the way! I was getting all excited thinking aobut it last night- telling OH, 'I think baby is on the way' ...Cant wait until I can say that! :D

2lbs is nothing! According to all the pregnancy books- we are now meant to be putting on a pound a week- so thats more baby you are gaining now BW!

I so want to get my hair done too- but OH likes it natural :(
I really want loads of blonde back in it, the way _I_ like it :( xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh is he is redhead lover like my B lol...

I used to be blonde but it fried my hair.... surprized i have any hair left! iv been noticing that clumps have been coming out everytime i wash it ( which is daily ) otherwise it is a greasy mess, but MW Said thats to be expected

i dont think anything can prepare you for when contractions start, i tried having a bath, it didnt help, tried walking and had to stop every few mins, all the excitement goes out the window you just want the pain to stop... my friend carried on doing the housework till she was 4CM , no idea how she did that, from the start of my contractions till the end which was 8 hours all in all i couldnt eat a thing,, not even my bacon sarnie, i new something must be wrong me not eating lol x


----------



## pinkclaire

I am starving today I dnt know what is wrong with me! Oh I'm back from Ballet! Lol.

Its this week NP that my OH is in a camp on exercise down the road from me, its so annoying cos I know hes just down the road, hes asked if he can get out for a couple of hours and they have said they'll see! I really hope so Im dying to see him. If not shuld be next weekend unless they change their minds!

My Milestones are:

30 weeks
1 month to wedding,
xmas
Wedding
honeymoon
sales 
Then shit better get buying for baby!
37 weeks.
Baby here!


----------



## 3 girlies

i remember waking paul up & saying im in pain, i think im in labour!! i went for a wee & when i came out the toilet he was fast asleep again lol. Roxie was born an hour later so hes not falling asleep this time!!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol yes he is BW lol ;)

lol oh god I didnt think like that, ooh :( lol

Gosh yes deffo PC I hope they let him- I mean whats a few hours to see the mother of your baby! :growlmad:

Lol 3girlies :rofl: he was back asleep lol xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

lol, i know, i was in agony by that point!! i shouted at him to get up & he started making a cuppa, i was like...get in the car NOW!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

I really hope that doesnt happen to me 3 girlies, OH has to get here from near exeter and if its the middle of the night will have to wait until the trains start! I must be the only women hoping for a long labour hehe.


----------



## Beautywithin

lol 3 girls, i couldnt even wake my ex up,,, i had to ring his mother who came round, and she couldnt wake him... all she got was a F off.. in the end i had to throw water over him, thank gawd B dont have trouble waking up


----------



## 3 girlies

i think he thought i was joking at first coz when we went to bed earlier that night he said dont go into labour tonight, im so tired. Little did he know i would be giving birth at 6am lol


----------



## randomxx

3girlies- i like sydnee 

god i hope my OH doesn't go back to sleep tho i can see him panicking and freaking out if it happens middle of the night 

my milestones are:-

24weeks-viable
27weeks- 3rd tri
xmas
new year
30weeks
january sales
37weeks
my little man being here


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..

Wow you lot have been talkative 

Glad everything went well Hayley!! a small head is always a good thing when it needs to come out a wee hole 

Sorry if this is tmi ladies..but yesterday i noticed with just my baggy pj's on when i stood up i was wet on the inside of my legs and it was just clear like water and was like that all night and during the night and the past few days he hasn't been turning but punching down there it's really sore..was never like this before with Alex..i haven't felt much at the top of my bump just a few kicks and midwife said he was head down last week. It feels like he's buried in my pelvis and i've got a bowling ball. I've had loads of bh today. When i had my 39 week scan with Alex they noticed most of my waters were gone and they hadn't replenished themselves and i never noticed them going. Hubby also said it looks like i've massively dropped and he doesn't notice if it's day or night lol it's a bit early for that isn't it? i've just got a feeling i'm gonna go early for some reason and all these symptoms aren't helping. Had a dream last night i had aswell lol I was online looking at survival percentages that's how para i am about it lol. What do you ladies think? xx


----------



## 3 girlies

they do say any type of leaking should be checked out, especially if its clear. He seems really low especially as you have a while to go yet. I think they do a simple swab to see if its your waters leaking. Id definately see a midwife, thats what they are there for & if its your waters leaking they can keep an eye on you etc :hugs:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you 3g's...Think i'll buy pads tomorrow and wear one and see if that's what it is. Think i've read on here somewhere that someone's midwife told them to do that. I have the consultant 2 weeks tomorrow and my scan so as long as i can feel him i'm quite happy. If there's loads on the pad i call them and see what they say. xx


----------



## 3 girlies

sounds like a good idea, apparently if its your waters leaking it will smell sweet.


----------



## mummysuzie22

my nose is all stuffed up and can't smell a thing lol..might just have a weak bladder rather than my waters. xx


----------



## twiggy56

MS i would go get that checked...not to painc you or anything but i think its definitely worth getting a professional opinion on? Esp if you lost waters with Alex and never noticed...no harm in getting it checked and you'l probably wonder what it was even if it stops...so to give you peace of mind i say go in and just get the all clear!


----------



## 3 girlies

im tired, been awake most of the night as Reese has got a sickness bug. its one thing after another lately.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

I hope she feels better soon 3 g's..it's horrible this time of year for things going round.

Twiggy- It seems to have stopped so will see how it is over the weekend..he's still right down there..just seems weird to only really be feeling movements at the bottom..probably just paranoid lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Forgot to say Happy 29 weeks 3 girlies and me!!!! xx


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies!

I had the most random dream last night- first I caught 2 work collegues in the toilet having an affair :rofl:
then... I went in to labour at 30+2! And he was born- perfectly healthy but he was tiny and I said to OH, "oh I wonder if 0-3months baby grows will fit him because hes so small! I knew I should of listened to mummysuzie when she said to get newborn to be on the safe side" lol

3girleis- another bug :( Poor Reese :(

That reminds me- How is Alex feeling MS? 

Oh and happy 29 weeks girls! whoooo! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha np..that's someone telling you to go get some 

He's alot better thank you..calpol does wonders!! lol

Wait till you see the two collegues you won't be able to look them in the eye haha xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I told them MS, the bloke was amused, but the girl was like... um random! lol

yay for calpol lol.

Anyone up to anything fun this weekend? We have to tidy the house completley as we have our landlady coming round Monday evening to show new tentents round!
So OH has to get the filler out to cover up the knock in the wall that the ladder caused when it fell from the loft! Oops lol xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

oh yay, happy 29 weeks ms :)


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all!

Heidi i hope your little one gets well soon it is awful when they are sick.

Happy 29 weeks girls! I can't believe i am 27 weeks on Sunday :D And tomorrow it is one week till the 4d scan, the last two weeks have flown by!

Been feeling very bored lately. Not too sure why.

Hope everyone is good today. I did another bump pic i need to put on. From the front on it looks the same but from the side on it looks way bigger!


----------



## Beautywithin

Happy 29weeks MS and Heidi 

P is off school today, she has been up most of the night puking, Another miserable day here, anyone doing anything for children in need? x


----------



## AimeeM

Kayden went to school in fancy dress bless him he was up bright and early to get his police uniform on!
It was so cute when we got to school all the girls just swarmed to him lol!


----------



## twiggy56

Deary me! Iv come on to find everyone's got sick little ones! Not good!

3g's...i hope reese feels better soon! :flower: If its not a cold/flu thing its a sicky bug!! No escaping it these days!!

and BW i hope paris also feels better soon, poor thing. I hated being sick when i was little...only thing that i wanted was my mum! Hopefully she wont be poorly for too long :hugs:

:yipee: Happy 29 weeks MS & 3g's!! :yipee: oooh nearing the 30's now ladies!!

NP- your dream made me LOL! Coz i have ones like that all the time, completely left-field and out of nowhere....usually people i used to know in high school! Although i have nightmares that jamie has cheated and i wake up and wana smack him while he's lying there sleeping :rofl: Plans for the weekend.....eh, think we're getting the chest of drawers off MIL for the nursery and hopefully stripping the wallpaper off to get things started!!

Aimee!! I wana see bump pic!! Where u putting it?! In bumps in 3rd tri?!


----------



## twiggy56

ooh and we've now reached 50 pages in 10 days of starting the chatterboxes thread! woo! 

ha! ......thought it should be noted :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

Reese seems ok now, she was only sick twice (just happened to be all over my bed so i need a new quilt) but they dont let them go to school when they have been sick so shes at home. Shes tired coz i kept waking her to see if she was ok, i think i annoyed her in the end lol. I just cant sleep when i know they are ill.
Her & Roxie are laying on my sofa snuggled in a quilt looking very sleepy, maybe i'll get some peace :)


----------



## AimeeM

Forgot to say BW- Hope your P gets better soon too xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Laura i will put it in my journal now!


----------



## 3 girlies

oops i forgot to say that too, hope shes better soon. xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i thought id add some pics...

heres what im taking Sydnee home from hospital in
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/004-4.jpg

heres her snowsuit & cat hat with paw mittens
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/003-1.jpg

& my lovely luna :)
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/008.jpg

will add some more later, my phil & teds, other clothes etc!!

oops just noticed the peanut butter jars in the last pic :blush: i have a thing for peanut butter lol


----------



## nervouspains

:rofl: 50 pages?! lolol

oops me too sorry bw, hope P feels better soon xxx


----------



## nervouspains

lovely MS- I love the second suit and the colour of the luna xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Your doing it now Callie lol calling Heidi MS... see we all do it preg brain, i love the luna, soon as my hip money comes thru im getting one x


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning girls,

sounds like everyones little ones are I'll so :hugs: to them all!

MS- that sounds like what I had a couple of weeks ago, mine completely stopped as well but I would go get checked out if it happens again and yes put a pad in so the can see what is coming out and how much. I panicked as well I was thinking all sorts!

So I had a lovely surprise last night, I got out of my antenatel at 9.30 and had about a million missed calls from OH, so I was mad cos he had forgotten it was my antenatel but when I called him he said he was allowed to come home for the night! So I forgave him lol. We had to leave for him to be back at work at 5.30 this morning but it was worth it and I feel much happier again now!

Oh I almost forgot happy 29 weeks MS and 3girlies xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

How you enjoying your time off Claire. gets boring dont it x


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah does a bit, although I have loads to sort for the wedding I just need to get my Internet back working properly! I am so tired all the time as well, I think I realise how much I was burning myself out now. I could just sleep all day everyday!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol oops sorry 3girlies :blush: lol
thanks BW lol

Yay PC for seeing OH last night :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## twiggy56

ooooh! so cute Heidi!! I love that we get to have snowsuits for our winter bubas!! And that luna is amazing! Iv never looked at those prams before but that colour is just fab!!

Aimee im a bit of a noob...how do i find your journal? :rofl:

yay Claire for a night with your OH! :happydance: Aww bet you just didnt want to let go of him all night! How lovely you got some time with him hun...

Right ladies, im off to go meet my friend for a cuppa and a natter!! (as if i dont do enough of it on here..:rofl:) Will be back later in the evening! Must remember we're on pg 51 so i can catch up when i get in!! lol

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Aimee- what time is your scan hun? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

It was lovely Twiggy we just cuddled all night just what I needed yesterday! Have fun with your friend x


----------



## Beautywithin

aww Claire thats nice, i think my pregnancy has brought me and OH closer together, 

cant believe hayley is getting married tomoz, that has gone so fast, then you Claire, time i get married i doubt us lot will still be talking on here lol xx


----------



## randomxx

okies i hope everyones little ones get better soon

happy 29weeks girls

3girlies-i love sydnee's going home outfit! is that the name you have both decided on then?

MS- defo get checked out if it happens again


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah it will defo be her name this time lol


----------



## 3 girlies

one of Reese's guinea pigs has died, it was fine yesterday :(
we havent even had them a year yet! 
Reese wasnt bothered at all. I wonder what it died from, i didnt look at it properly coz it freaked me out.


----------



## nervouspains

3girlies- random, maybe it had a heart attack :shrug:

God I know! How exicting! Mrs hayley lol.

Then PC, then moi whooooo, you will all ahve to come to my reception lol xxx


----------



## nervouspains

I am sooo tired!

Oh bw- would you like ot know waht I have eaten today? lol

frosties in the monring, then for lunch:

dairylea sarnie
salt & vinager crisps
dr pepper
donut (well I have 5 but have eaten 1 so far lol)
2 cookies- same as above though lolol
 
This poor baby, but then again I was a good girl yesterday... and I am also having chippys tonight lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Iv had, a bowl of coco pops and 2 bags of crisps, seriously need some fruit in me lol 

i fancy chicken wraps for dinner,

do you feel slugish when you wake up in the morning callie, im sure i do because of all the crap i eat lol x


----------



## Beautywithin

OMG theres a thread on Aug babies already, our babes will be 6 months then ( shocking )


----------



## pinkclaire

No way BW! That is crazy! Pregnancy has definitely brought me and OH closer together, the only prob is instead of how are you sexy/gorgeous etc txts I get how are you my lil babymaker hehe.

I'm starving, I dont know whats wrong with me but since Saturday I just cant stop eating!

I cant wait to see Hayleys wedding photos! I also cant wait until my ticker says 1 month! Its gone really fast! Oohhh my Bridesmaid dresses came today, so exciting!


----------



## Beautywithin

That will fly by Claire, then you will be on here showing us the piccies, 


Paris has been asleep for 3 hours, she must need it bless her, she was'nt to ill enough for a cake tho, must take after her mum x


----------



## nervouspains

Omg I hadnt seen that!

Hmmm not really lol I am just lazy anyway lol.
I need to eat something healthy! I have some raisens in my bag... lol

Lol @ Paris not to ill for cake- a girl after my own heart lol

I keep getting a fear of having a prem baby and I just dont know why I feel this way.
I am reading one of the ladies journels and her son was born 13 weeks early in feb this year- Iv only read the first few pages, but wow what a fighter he is- iv seen piccys of him now as wel, he is just perfect xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

I have a fear as well of that NP- I was premature and just hope history doesnt repeat itself! I am sure it wont though.

LOL at Paris, shes such a typical girl!


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah dont worry girls, easier said then done i know, since i watched kim marsh born to soon, it has played on my mind big time aswell

Me and my bro where 3 weeks early but thats because my mum had a c-section and twins are normally early

i do wonder who is gunna pop first, i bet someone who is due near the end of feb, will have there bubs at the start no idea who tho lol

and what happens if our bubs are born in jan, can we still be classed as a feb love bug, i wouldnt no any different lol


----------



## nervouspains

Lol but BW- you are now due in Jan- baby Adam has had enough of the Feb Love bugs lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

if i go by my dating scan and all the rest it puts me at 4th feb, its only my mw who has come up with 31st jan because of the 2 periods i had in april

and whats 4 days eh? id be happy if he came 31st,1st,2nd,3rd, 4th ( just nothing over that lol ) x


----------



## AimeeM

Hi all ant read much through yet but Callie it is at 10.10am :)

Laura here is the link:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/147703-aimeems-pregnancy-journal-35.html


----------



## nervouspains

Yay thanks Ams, ooh mine is at 11.40!

Lol my dream was so scary! I dont remember going in to labor but I remember how small he was! prob because yesterday I was talking and thinking aobut how exciting its going to be when I go in to labor :wacko: lol xx


----------



## randomxx

of course you will still be a love bug im a love bug whos due in march remember lol we cant predict when they will make an appearance i could end up nearer april lol 

i was 1 month premature and my mum got admitted into the hospital at 5 months as i wanted out that early so they stopped labour and put her on total bed rest and then my brother was overdue

i always wonder who will go first im assuming im defo going to be last lol x


----------



## Beautywithin

Still verry slim Aimee :)

That reminds me iv rather neglected my journal


----------



## Beautywithin

Yeh random i cant imagine the jan or march thread ladies, are no where near as chatty as we are, i wouldnt fit in there at all x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Afternoon ladies..

Hope the wee girlies feel better soon..

Can't believe Hayley gets married tomorrow..so exciting!!!

I love the outfits and pram 3 g's..the luna is the easiest pram to push!!

It seems to have stopped now but Kellan is still all down there..just worried he's gonna come early but nothing midwives can do about that lol
survival rate from now is 90% so am not too worried about it.

Not doing anything exciting this week..got one more week at work then am done..can't wait!!

That was good your oh got to come home pc..a nice surprise  xx


----------



## 3 girlies

its my 4d scan on sunday :)
its came round really fast :happydance:


----------



## AimeeM

I have well been neglecting my journal too, i don't have much to write though lol i must be boring!

I have had a few dreams that Nathan has come early.

I don't feel well this afternoon, went all dizzy and have a headache plus heartburn that wont go away today :(


----------



## randomxx

BW- i joined the march one ages ago but never really posted always felt like a love bug they dont talk anywhere near as much as us and defo aren't as close knit

MS- mibe you should give the midwife a wee phone for some reassurance, oh one week left i bet you cant wait to stop working lol

3girlies- that has came around fast


Aimee- :hugs::hugs: hope you feel better soon especially with having your scan 2mz (it is 2mz isn't it im not getting confused??)


----------



## mummysuzie22

Oo can't wait to see pics ladies!!

Random- no point really nothing they can do..just gonna take it easy..i have my consultant appt 2 weeks today so will see what he says..just really uncomfortable when he moves or hits and kicks me..maybe i've just got a short memory from last time lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Yay 3 girlies! At least we have something to look forward to now! Your 4d tomorrow and Aimee and I's next Sat! :happydance:

Baby has been really low today- well Im guessing thats him because it feels really heavy at the bottom of my belly :shrug: xx


----------



## 3 girlies

mines at 10am so i will try to put pics on when i get back, pauls treating us to dinner after so should be a great day!!


----------



## nervouspains

Yay! Have a lovely time tomorrow 3girlies.

Im logging off now so hope you all have relaxing weekends!

Speak Monday- oh and 3girlies- you didnt tell us whats for dinner tonight lol 

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Good luck for your scan 3g's can't wait to see the pics :D

random mine is next week xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck with your scan on Sunday 3girlies! How exciting! Aimee I've been neglecting my journal as well, it turns more into a wedding journal anyway!

Good luck Hayley for tomorrow enjoy it sweetie can't wait to see your photos!

I am shattered and can't stop eating! When jimmy moves MS I find it so uncomfortable it makes me squirm a lot!


----------



## Beautywithin

Anyone else... find it weird when there LO moves while your eating?...it sometimes puts me off.... but when i drink anything fizzy he dont go mad, its normally certain foods x


----------



## AimeeM

I like it! I think it is like him telling me he likes how that certain food makes me feel happy lol.


----------



## pinkclaire

I would be so worry if I didn't feel baby but on the otherhand I don't like it, it's so uncomfortable now and know it will only get worse which I'm not looking forward to! X


----------



## 3 girlies

OMG i have found the cutest outfit, i need it....

https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/girls/thumper-fleece-dress-set/GEM25632,default,pd.html

its glittery, the pic doesnt do it justice, paul said to wait till the jan sales, i want it now :( we went to asdas tonight if you hadnt guessed lol


----------



## hayley x

:hi: hope everyones had good days :) I love whenever my LO moves, sometimes though when I get BH when I'm eating and its soooo horrible I have to sit up straight and even that dont help lol.

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

ooft i cant even remember what went on in the last 4 pages since i was here lol. 

This is all i got...

:yipee: yay for your scan tomorrow 3g's!! Cant wait to see piccies! Oh and that Asda outfit is so cuuuute!!! I want one too! lol

Aimee you look bloody fantastic in your new bump piccy, suuuuuch a nice bump shape!!

BW, i think its weird when baby moves when im eating too, gives me the 'sea sick' feeling! Iv been getting some crazy movement today...possibly she really like carrot cake then? lol

All the best for your wedding tomorrow Hayley, have a really lovely day...im sure you will make a gorgeous bride! Enjoy every second of your day, i hope its all you've wished for!


----------



## randomxx

Morning everyone

hayley have a lovely day cant wait to see your pics

3girlies- that outfit is lovely, and woohoo on the scan today looking forward to seeing Sydnee again

my bump seems to have expanded loads in the past week it felt really stretched and uncomfy last night had a rubbish nights sleep better get used to that tho i suppose! Im getting my hair done tonight cut and colour for £30 :thumbup: having an xfactor night with my cousin and her mates!


----------



## 3 girlies

24 hours (ish) till i see my baby :)

Hope hayley has a great day today x


----------



## 3 girlies

my scan is tomorrow!! :rofl: why does everyone think its today lol
Hayleys scan is monday, so we get 2 days of pics :happydance:


----------



## randomxx

3girlies- blame it on the baby brain lol! how are you today anyways? hows the girls? x


----------



## 3 girlies

im fine & the girls are fine too thankyou. I slept so well last night, i got a new quilt & pillows & it made my bed so comfy, shame Roxie woke up at 6am though so i had to get up!

have you got any plans for the weekend?

im going shopping today with my sister, scan tomorrow & then tomorrow evening we are going round my sisters to see her new springer spaniel puppy, fun fun fun!!!


----------



## randomxx

glad they are feeling better! so a busy day weekend for you then lol!

i am working today 2-6 then going for an xfactor night and getting my hair cut and coloured with my cousin! then xmas shopping tomoz with OH and my sis-inlaw fun fun fun! 

ive saw that thumper outfit in asda and its absolutely gorgeous the website defo doesn't do it any justice i think you should buy it before the sales lol! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

ha ha i might go back & get it this week, i loved the whole range of thumper clothes :)


----------



## randomxx

defo go back and get it you'll regret it if you dont and its gone! i got a vest that says i love mummy in silver not sure if it was thumper or winnie the pooh now tho!


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning Ladies!! OH is working again P is at my dads, so im on my own till this afternoon then hopefully my mate will pop round for a couple of hours, befor i go insane x


----------



## randomxx

morning bw! why on earth are you not still in bed having a long lie if you've got the house to yourself x


----------



## Beautywithin

Because once OH gets up, i cant sleep lol....i cant do lay in's anymore... and there is the cleaning to do oh the joys, how are you? x


----------



## randomxx

im good not been able to sleep much either little mans wide awake lol!


----------



## pinkclaire

Afternoon girls! Well I woke up at 6 but managed to get back to sleep from 9 until now! Very lazy but I must have needed it! All I've done this week is sleep! Now I need to do my housework, go to the supermarket very boring, not motivating me to get up lol. Then i'm babysitting my lil sis tonight so watching xfactor with her. Except she can't wait for it to be on, goes on about it all day and then gets bored after 10 mins and starts running round to get attention lol. Long gone are my days where Saturdays were filled of shopping and partying! Although I may have a lil look in asda at the kids stuff, but you all know I won't buy anything cos I'm rubbish!!!


----------



## Beautywithin

buy buy buy..Claire how close are you gunna have to be to giving birth, befor you gunna buy any more bits. saying that i think you are being rather sensible.. think of the jan sales.. you can go mad then lol xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

go on buy something today!!! :)

wonder how Hayleys getting on? Bet she looks great.

Ive just cleaned out my guinea pigs & checked them over, its made me wonder why the other one died, they are rather pampered so i would have noticed straight away if it was ill. I havent even had them a year yet! 

I'm having a casserole for dinner, we usually eat rubbish food at weekends but today i thought id do something nice, im starving now!


----------



## pinkclaire

Ill have a look but I can't promise anything! Hehe. 

I used to have guinea pigs and I think they get ill quite easily. One of mine died once and we had no idea why. Sounds horrid but I was secretly pleased I never wanted one my sister did and my mum made me have one so my sisters wasn't lonely, except she never looked after them so I did it all! My mum then came home with two more so the other one wasn't lonely but just in case that one died as well she bought two so we had three! I wasn't impressed haha.


----------



## 3 girlies

lol thats so funny. I love ours, they are really friendly. They have a huge hutch with an upstairs. I thought id get bored of them but i havent. I actually enjoy cleaning them out & stuff lol. & they are handy for all our vegetable peelings too :)
Ours are all girls, we had 2 at first but a few weeks later i sneaked out & got 2 more coz our hutch was so big it looked empty, paul wasnt impressed!!


----------



## pinkclaire

I really really want a rabbit, I saw two I absolutely adored and OH said if they are still there when he's back we could have them. They weren't I was gutted! For now though think I'm best without pets I can barely get dressed anymore haha. 

My OH wants a dog but there is no way I'm looking after a dog and a newborn so I said when he is home more we can have one but not until then!


----------



## Beautywithin

guinea pigs defo need company, we had 2 last year one died then within days the other one did aswell, he must have missed his friend x

i want a puppy but dont think its a good idea at the mo. x


----------



## 3 girlies

we had a rabbit before we got the guinea pigs, he was called Roger & was the best rabbit ever, Reese pulled him about & he didnt care at all, just used to lay there lol. He only lived for 3 years though, i was gutted. He died from a stroke :(

I hate that part of having pets (when they die) I'd be worse with a dog, they are like a member of the family.


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah your right BW they are really sociable animals. 

I'm starving as well but it's boring cooking for one so I just don't bother, I eat all the junk food instead which isn't good! Really need to get motivated still not done anything today!


----------



## 3 girlies

well my casserole is cooking so i can chill out till 5pm. Pauls home already which is early for a saturday. 
cant believe its my scan in the morning, i am so excited. I hope she is in a good position.


----------



## Beautywithin

cant wait to see the piccies Heidi

im knackered now, just cleaned our shit hole of a bedroom, really need to do a xmas list, my head is gunna explode otherwise, i can only think of one main thing that paris will want for xmas, other then that she has asked for lil things, that will just be slung in the corner i want to get her big items, that will be used


----------



## 3 girlies

Reese asked for a mcdonalds drive through months ago so we got it & she hasnt mentioned it since lol. We got her lots of small things too coz she didnt really want much else. Roxie was easy though, we got her a new dolly & pushchair for it & a toy dyson & lots of other bits. Its harder as they get older i think.


----------



## Beautywithin

Yes harder and more expensive!


----------



## 3 girlies

definately more expensive!! Reese broke her nintendo ds so we have to get a new one, they are quite pricey especially as she wont be that impressed with it coz shes had one for a year!!


----------



## Beautywithin

P has a ds and hardly uses it, will get her some more games. see if that interests her, thing is she is still into peppa pig and charlie and lola, she is nearly six, and i want her to get out of watching babies stuff, she does like high school musical tho and hannah montana x


----------



## 3 girlies

reese loves peppa pig & charlie & lola too. Mind you so do i :)


----------



## AimeeM

Oh gosh BW, kayden likes peppa pig still and he is a boy who is 7 in 8 months!!


----------



## Beautywithin

I cant stand ballamory or mr maker, so hope adam isnt in to them.. Paris loves tracey beaker, but if she starts watching to much of it, she starts telling people to bog off


----------



## nervouspains

Evening ladies!

BW Im like you hun, I woke up when OH went to work this morning, I tidyed all the kitchen, lounged and did all the bloody washing!
I had a terrible pain on my left side and then again right under my ribs :shrug:
May have been indigestion or wind?

Hope Hayley had a fantastic day today!!!!

I cant stand big cook little cook, more like big c*ck little c*ck :rofl:

Its so boring tonight! Just watching Harry Hill & then X Factor xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

well this is a treat callie, seeing you here on a sat night 

lol big cook little cook, paris stopped watching that ages ago, thank gawd,OH still isnt home i miss him

oh and dont forget to watch im a celeb x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I know thought id surprise you all lol.

Im lucky OH was only working for 3 hours this morning.

Ooh yes, well, as long as Katie Price isnt up for _another_ task!

Why is Lloyd still in the x factor? Hes crap!
I reckon Stacey and Olly will be in the final- I dont like Danyl because he appears, still, so arragont 

Oh and today bw I have had pizza and garlic bread and truck loads of coke.
This poor boy lol.
I was sorting some things today that we have for Max, I just want him now lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

OH is working again tomoz, i cant moan, its to buy xmas pressies with, but god i miss him

Lloyd is shite along that danly, and the worst one is JOE he would be good at for a musical but seriously he has'nt for the x factor

i want olly or stacey to win 

oh yeh kate and aggie are up for a trial they gota eat bugs lol... would you eat them callie?

iv eaten terrible

had 2 cheese and bacon wraps
half a bar of galaxy
2 litres of water
2 fizzy vimto's
2 ready salted crisps

and i wonder why he has been moving about like a gooden...

i finally won a i love my bear border on ebay, had to pay a fiver more then they are in the shops, but seeing as toys r us have no idea when they will be in stock, i had to pay extra

so his nursery is nearly done, need a picture and his cot to finish it off... x


----------



## nervouspains

God I bet :hugs:

Thats true, Joe is a grannys dream lolol

Eugh no way! Lol what about you?

Wow you have drunk well loads of water! Im awful, I dont even drink that a week :-/

It will be worth it though, it will look lovely.
You'll have to upload piccys xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning girlies my turn to be up early! Lol. OH came home about 8 last night, I feel spoilt twice in one week! We had to leave at 6 to take him back to work but it's worth it. 

I thought xfactor was a bit rubbish last night but I still watch it! My life is so exciting lol. 

Good luck with your scan today 3 girlies! Can't wait to see pics xx


----------



## 3 girlies

thats so nice that you get to have him home, even if it is only for a night. It must make you appreciate your time with him more.

We were up early, Roxie was jumping on my bed at 6am, its actually a nice way to wake up though, better than any alarm clock lol.

im just cooking a sausage sandwich, got to leave at half 9, im so excited. I cant wait to see who she looks like, both my girls are so different. I reckon shes gonna look like Roxie but be dark haired like Reese, have to find that bit out in feb though!


----------



## randomxx

morning girls! im off xmas shopping today!

claire did you buy anything at asda for jimmy i bet not! thts goood he was home for the evening i take it he forgave u then?

3girlies-looking forward to seeing the pics of Sydnee

callie- hiya it is rather surprising finding you on on a sat lol

BW-:happydance: on the border

xfactor was pretty crappy last night tho i still love Olly he's got to win it


----------



## pinkclaire

I didn't end up going! I'm rubbish arn't I. Think I might go today? I'm not good at buying stuff though I get all flustered about it!

Have fun today random, yes he forgave me (psycho claire came out a bit yesterday lol) he was just at work like I thought lol. 

3girlies bet your so excited! Can't wait to see, and yeah I do appreciate our time together a lot more which is one good thing! Xx


----------



## AimeeM

I might be a bit late but good luck today 3g's with you scan :D


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies

Ohh cant wait to see the pics heidi, 


ex factor was shite, dont no why i bother watching it, isnt like i would go and buy who ever wins single or anything! i prefer im a celeb


----------



## AimeeM

I like i'm a celeb too, it is so funny watching their faces when they have to do the tasks. I was laughing so much last night!

I would never be able to do that stuff no matter how much they paid me.


----------



## Beautywithin

it wouldnt matter how hungry i was you wouldnt catch me eating bugs, would love to go in there for a detox tho some of them look like they have lost weight already 

not sure how kate could go back in there, if i had met my ex hubby in there the first time round, i think it would bring back memories and make me cry... but she trys to put on a front, and this hard act, she needs to sort herself out x


----------



## AimeeM

I think she seems to be putting on the feel sorry for me act this time, last time she was in there confident as hell and this time she is having panic attacks etc seems way to much like the sympathy vote to me!


----------



## 3 girlies

im back, shes gorgeous but stubborn, she hid her face so i had to go for a walk to get her to move her hands. she weighs 2lb 14oz. She frowned alot & looked like my dad lol!! Heres a few pics of my beautiful Sydnee Grace :)

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/004-5.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/006-1.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/001-1.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/005-1.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/007.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/009-2.jpg


----------



## Beautywithin

aww i love the one where she is scrunching her nose up xxxxx


----------



## hayley x

Awww :cloud9: she's gorgeous :D congrats xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

the dvd is great, she sucks her thumb on it :)


----------



## hayley x

Aww do you have a pic of that? eee, I cant wait for mine now :D I cant believe your almost 30 weeks, where has the time gone? xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

no didnt get a pic of it which is a shame. will add the video later when i go to my sisters, my laptop takes forever!!
It was alot of money though considering we were only in there 10 minutes.


----------



## pinkclaire

Love your pictures 3girlies! Your lil girl is gorgeous xx

welcome back Hayley Hun! Tell us all about your big day xxx


----------



## hayley x

3 girlies said:


> no didnt get a pic of it which is a shame. will add the video later when i go to my sisters, my laptop takes forever!!
> It was alot of money though considering we were only in there 10 minutes.

if you have it on the video you can take a still :thumbup: how come you were only in there for 10 minutes? you have some lovely pics considering you werent in there long :D

xxx


----------



## hayley x

Awh claire, the day was perfect, I would love to go back and do the church part again - thats the part I was dreading but the part I loved the most. Pops came and she took lots of photos for us, cannot wait to see them :D

The weather stayed dry for all our photos which I was sooo relieved about. Bump wouldnt stop fidgeting :haha: and I had a picture of Alex in my tights :haha: so he was with me all day.

We went up to Alex so my dress didnt stay white for long :haha:

I love my ring :D I cant get used to the fact I'm a Mrs and have a completely different surname lol. 

Not long til yours now :dance: have you got your dress? xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hayley x said:


> 3 girlies said:
> 
> 
> no didnt get a pic of it which is a shame. will add the video later when i go to my sisters, my laptop takes forever!!
> It was alot of money though considering we were only in there 10 minutes.
> 
> if you have it on the video you can take a still :thumbup: how come you were only in there for 10 minutes? you have some lovely pics considering you werent in there long :D
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

how do i take a still?? :shrug:

i dont know why we were only in there 10 minutes, no one was waiting to been seen or anything. Seemed a bit rushed. It costs £180 & we didnt get to see her feet :(
the bloke scanning us wasnt very chatty, infact i didnt like him at all!!


----------



## 3 girlies

sounds like you had a great day Hayley. You looked stunning xx


----------



## pinkclaire

hayley x said:


> Awh claire, the day was perfect, I would love to go back and do the church part again - thats the part I was dreading but the part I loved the most. Pops came and she took lots of photos for us, cannot wait to see them :D
> 
> The weather stayed dry for all our photos which I was sooo relieved about. Bump wouldnt stop fidgeting :haha: and I had a picture of Alex in my tights :haha: so he was with me all day.
> 
> We went up to Alex so my dress didnt stay white for long :haha:
> 
> I love my ring :D I cant get used to the fact I'm a Mrs and have a completely different surname lol.
> 
> Not long til yours now :dance: have you got your dress? xxx

Ah hayley the day sounds perfect :cloud9: I can't wait to see all the piccies from the day! I have chose it but have to be fitted yet I'm dreading how big I will be in my photos but I can't wait to marry him! I will find it strange changing my surname as well bet it all doesn't seem real yet xx


----------



## hayley x

What style of dress have you gone for? where are you getting married? I was so worried, I'm at the stage of pregnancy where the weight has just piled on so I was worried about my double chins, but they didnt seem as bad yesterday :haha:

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

You look lovely in your photos! I've got a strapless aline dress, it's lace up at the back so it's easily adjusted. I'm going to try it on tomorrow and make sure it looks like it Will still fit!


----------



## hayley x

pinkclaire said:


> You look lovely in your photos! I've got a strapless aline dress, it's lace up at the back so it's easily adjusted. I'm going to try it on tomorrow and make sure it looks like it Will still fit!

aww thank you :hugs: 

mine was lace up too and I left the length alterations till the week before cause it would have been too short with my bump growing if I'd have had it done any sooner if that makes sense? are you having a white dress? xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

well my dress is Ivory, I will never get to wear a wedding dress again so I am wearing it! xx


----------



## twiggy56

ooh just nipped on for a quick sec!

Heidi your little girl is BEAUTIFUL!! Pictures are absolutely gorgeous hun! 

and Hayley...glad you had such a nice day hun! You looked amazing in your dress, pics look beautiful! Cant wait to see more and get the full details!! Congrats hun on now being a Mrs!! :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

the weather is rubbish here today!!

how is everyone?

good luck at your scan today Hayley, hope she poses for you xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies ** Yawn **


----------



## 3 girlies

pc is only 1 day off 30 weeks, how exciting, 3/4 of the way through :)


----------



## Beautywithin

And im only 2,thank god, cant take being in the 20s any longer


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Your pics are great 3 g's..she's gorgeous!! 

Glad you had a fab day Hayley!! Good luck for your scan today..hope she behaves herself for you today 

What's everyone up to today? Weather here is horrible so won't be up to much. Started packing a bit so boxes are starting to pile in my living room lol 3 weeks on Wednesday till we move..woo hoo!! lol 

My last week of work this week!! Can't tell you how happy i am lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies!

Well, where to start lol.

Heidi- your pics are fantastic! I love the one with her fist, I was showing oH he was amazed- made him even more excited for our scan on sat :thumbup:
The photos of her face where so clear- just fab! :D

Xfactor- Oh.My.God. does the word FIX spring to mind?! I mean how could Olly be in the bottom two?? :fool:
And Danni was so right- is this a singng compition? She should of said that when Lucy was up against the twins!

Im a celeb- Im soooo annoyed I missed it last night!
I might see if they have a ITV iplayer :shrug: I wanted to see the argument between Kim and that bloke... Also apparently Katie has walked out!

Has anyone had a scan with Babybond? Thats who we had our gender scan with- and im wondering how long we will get with the 4D scan? if its less then 20min I will be really dissapointed and il say something- im not paying £179 for a short space of time!

Wow go PC! 1 day from 30 weeks! whoooooo!

MS, BW & 3girlies- your sure not far behind!!

I was reading the other day how if you have GD then they will induce you at 38 weeks :shrug:
I have my test next Monday morning, im not looking forward to the manky drink though!

Hows everyone this morning?
I felt Max move loads last night, and this morning :cloud9:
I keep thinking of other names I like now lol- Like Finlay and Sonny but OH isnt really that keen on them... plus LO's surname ends with 'ley' so I dont know if Finlay would go too well?

Oh and.......... last night OH felt baby move twice!! :cloud9: for the first time EVER!! He had my hand on my belly as he was moving loads, then he stopped for a few mins, then he started again and I said to OH 'did you feel that'? and he did :D
He described what he could feel and I said yes, thats the same near enough as what I feel, like wiggly movements :cloud9: I couldnt beleive it xxxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Yay for movement callie, ah you didnt miss much on im a celeb, kate didnt walk out last night, so guess she could have done today

i did'nt go with babybond, i went with fetal medicine and they scanned me for about 15mins... think it should be longer seeing as we pay all that dosh x


----------



## nervouspains

yea exctly, thats how I feel! If they only scan me for a short space of time, im going to say 'is that it'?
£179 for 15min? lol and then i will go on about how peekaboo's scans are £30 cheaper and last for 30min and you get all the things baby bond offers too! lol

xx


----------



## Beautywithin

LOL. i remember when them scans first came out they where nearly 500 is why i didnt get it done with P... 

i didnt mind because i got one or 2 decent shots, i think with babybond if baby is being stubborn, then book you in for another appt, x


----------



## nervouspains

Yes they do- I wonder if thats who Aimee is having hers with again?

Omg expencive!!

Its the same sort of thing with the breathing moniters too- my mum said when they came out they were about £500! But now they are less then £100, she said she doesnt blmae me for gettign one- oh dear how am I going to remember to turn it off when I am feeding him at like 3 in the monring? Noooooooooo! lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning girls!When I had my scan it was 15 mins the sonographer said to me because of the high intensities of the machine the college of midwifes or whatever it's called recommend you do not scan for longer. My baby was stubborn though and 15 mins was enough to get some half decent pictures. 

Ah 30 weeks scary stuff!

Wow there is loads of scans at the moment how exciting!

Guess what though randoms viable today! :flasher: congratulations random! Xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Piccies claire? xx
Yay random on being viable xxxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Have you not seen them bw? They are no where near as good as yours lol. They're in my journal xx


----------



## AimeeM

Hi every one :)

Been quiet the last few days as been feeling a bit poo. Not ill, just about my changing figure :blush:

3'gs, Sydnee is beautiful :D Your are lucky to have a cooperative baby!

I had my 4d scan at babybond and they spent about 20 mins trying to get a good angle but that was only in 2d so not as bad but yes it is babybond who i have it with on Saturday. They re booked it and said if they can't get a good one this time they will give a refund minus £50 which is fair enough cos we got to see he was a boy last time and that is £79 on it's own from them.

How is every one else doing? I just feel so crap at the mo, my hair and skin have gone right dry and me belly feels massive (which obviously i know it should) but i am on a paranoia now that Wayne will go looking elsewhere cos that is what Kayden's dad did.
I know wayne would never do that but it doesn't help me feeling that way!

Sorry, mini moan!


----------



## 3 girlies

i aint feeling great today, felt sick earlier, im still itchy too, only on my hands & feet, it drives me crazy at night!! 

I have southern fried chicken & salad wraps tonight, thought id better start eating some salad seeing as all i eat is veg lately. 

Sydnee had the cord round her neck at my scan, you can see it on my pics. Has anyone elses babies had the same? They bloke scanning her wasnt bothered but i dont like the thought of it being there if that makes sense!


----------



## nervouspains

Morning PC

Yay for random being viable :happydance:

Hi Ams, aw darling dont feel like that, your husband loves you and this beautiful baby you have created together! Why would any decent real man risk loosing any of that? :hugs:
But yay only 5 days until our scans :D
I hope this weeks flys by! Then only 3 weeks until xmas too!

3girlies- I dont have any experience from the cord, but Id imagine that because she moves around so often and grips her hands all over the palce, most babies probably untie themselves and then do it all over again! but I can understand your concern.

I keep getting this really bad pain, its just underneath to the side of my right boob, it feels liek I have been winded when it happens, and this monring I put my hand there and I know that no way it could ahve been the baby, but I felt whatever was there was, I cant say kicking, but its sort of the same sensation, I could feel whatever was moving :shrug:

anyone have any ideas? 
xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Aimee- Ah I know what you mean, its hard accepting the bellys isnt it! I think the same and accuse OH of all sorts (thats what I mean by Psycho Claire) it really upsets him though cos he says he would do anything to be at home with me at the moment and I do believe him. You just hear all these stories of blokes cheating when their OHs are pregnant but I know deep down he wouldnt otherwise I wouldnt be marrying him! He sent me a text the other day and i was convinced it was meant for someone else, went completely psycho then re read my msgs and realised that it was for me. By then he was so upset with me lol :blush:. Its just pregnancy though, I was never like this before I got pregnant, I hink it just makes yo feel so vunerable, does that make sense?

3 Girlies- the cord was very close to Jimmys neck and I asked the sonographer about it as well and she said not to worry, its floating about everywhere at the moment and isnt tight at all. Also my antenatel teacher said it does happen during delivery but the just pull the cord away with their fingers and not to worry about it at all.


----------



## 3 girlies

i get rib pain too, only on the right hand side, its where your liver is, not sure what it is though :shrug:


----------



## 3 girlies

oh good, i was panicking about it a bit, especially coz the sonographer said she would move now, she would stay head down coz of the position shes in or something, so i was wondering how she can move it out the way now! im not going to worry, if i hadnt had the scan i wouldnt know it was there!!!


----------



## twiggy56

Afternoon ladies!

Callie- i was so shocked olly was in the bottom 2 on Xfactor as well! But i was thinking thank god as i knew that meant the twins HAD to go!! Yey for OH feeling Max move! Its the best! I remember jamie's face when he first felt her kick, i cried it was so sweet! He'l be wanting to feel Max all the time now!!

Also i had my gender and also my 4D with babybond...we paid for the DVD Solo package at £140 and the lady was fantastic...included in that price was meant to be a 5 min dvd but she gave us an *18 min* one!!! Then think you got like 10 photos with it....she gave us *20*!! So i was completely chuffed to bits! But i think we just got lucky, dont think they are all that generous with scan-time....

omg claire!! Only 1 more day off the 30's!! Im sooo jealous :hissy: lol! I wana be in the 30's...it sounds so far along...:rofl:

Happy viability day to random!! :happydance: congrats huny! One of the really nice milestones i think...

Aww Aimee :hugs: hun...sorry u feel so down! And i dont blame you with that past experience either chick...not something thats easily forgotten. Sending you big hugs :hugs: and you look fantastic btw...iv seen your recent bump piccy and you look bloody fantastic! :flower:


----------



## pinkclaire

See my classes have been useful for something! Also she was talking about the benefits of home births last week, I had just written it off completely but the points she made were really interesting, I still couldnt do it, but definately made me think about it a bit more.


----------



## 3 girlies

we chose option 2 scan at babybond & got 10 mins dvd so you are really lucky. We only got 6 pics too which i didnt think was much for £180. I think it depend whos scanning you, at our gender scan we got about 25 pics!!


----------



## 3 girlies

oooooh Hayley is online.........PICCIES :)


----------



## Beautywithin

i would love a home birth! but MW has just listed all the negatives about having one, so that in its self has put me right off!

I really feel like im gunna be pregnant forever at this rate, i just hope the next 10 weeks go quicker then this 10 weeks has! 

i wouldnt like to think about the cord being round his neck, Paris was born with the cord around her neck, and she came out bluey/purple, horrible experience x


----------



## randomxx

morning ladies 

:happydance::happydance::happydance: woohoo my boys viable!!!! 

right trying to remember everything:-
hayley- get the pics on

3girlies- your girl is lovely her pics are gorgeous

Xfactor has got to be a fix theres no way Olly should have been in the bottom two he's the only one i like lol i want him to win! but woohoo on Jedward being out yipee!!!

cant really remember much else sorry :blush:


----------



## AimeeM

Happy viability day random =) xxx


----------



## hayley x

:hi: congrats on being viable random :dance: nearly double digits

Bw I wouldnt have a homebirth either, if they need to get baby out in an emergency theres no way they can, I would be much too worried!

Hope everyones ok :hugs:

Oh and I put the few pics we did get in 3rd tri post thumbup:

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

3girlies- thats the same as me.
I hope I have a nice person- at my gender scan they kept one of my gender photos too- did they keep any of your baby at this scan?

BW- my mw was all for one, but I said no, it was the birthing pool she was actually really negative about! and was saying how she wouldnt get in it as you'll find blood, poo, bits of the placenta etc in there!
So she put me off, but I am going to write in my birth plan that I would like to go in to the birthing pool, to help with the pain as I dont really want an epi unless I really cant stand the pain- I think I have a strong pain threshold though so I like to think I wont need one? My mum thinks im mad saying that though lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Not mad at all lol, it didnt even cross my mind first time about having an epi, now i no what the pain is like, i still dont really want one unless my labour goes on for more then 8 hours, i could just about cope last time, dont turn down the gas and air tho callie- its a life saver 


Hayley lovely scan pics, i think Daisy looks like Alex in the second pic xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol thanks BW.
Does the gas make you feel dizzy or sick? It used to really make me gag, maybe I will only ask for air lololol.
I wonder if OH would like some too lol 

Aw! I just noticed your new signture, its lovely! xx


----------



## hayley x

I'm opting for an epidural :haha: 

Do you really think so? I cant make my mind up who she looks like lol, Alex was definately a mini richard, I think this one looks like Richard but not as much like Alex :shrug:

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

they told me i should only take the gas and air when i had a contraction, otherwise it would make me sick, i took it non stop from when i got in there, they were in and out of the room as it is so dont think they realised, i was'nt sick! was talking about random stuff tho... kept talking about cock? god knows why because at that time, its the last bloody thing you want haha x


----------



## Beautywithin

hayley x said:


> I'm opting for an epidural :haha:
> 
> Do you really think so? I cant make my mind up who she looks like lol, Alex was definately a mini richard, I think this one looks like Richard but not as much like Alex :shrug:
> 
> xxx

regarding a epi, how do you manage to sit so still, i dont think i could during a contraction 

Just had a look on your facebook at Alex's 4D pics and you can defo see the alikeness between them both x

i guess it is hard when you look for your self, loads of people have said Adam and Paris are alike, cant quiet see it myself x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol bw! I wonder what I will talk about then... lol

Hayley- you can deffo see simularties, I think they have diff noses though lol xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

I was thinking this time round, if i start having contractions i can try and come on here and chat to you ladies, instead of last time begin woken up at 2 in pain, then trying to sit and watch birthing programmes, ha i say that now, ill probley get up and wanna go straight to hos..


----------



## 3 girlies

we need to sort out text buddies, i havent got one :(

I would have loved a home birth, im having Sydnee at a birthing centre, its lovely, it only has a few rooms & a birthing pool. They have double beds so paul can stay the night if he wants to. I had Reese & Roxie there too. They were fantastic. I didnt try the gas & air coz i was being sick & they said it could make me feel worse!


----------



## hayley x

Beautywithin said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> I'm opting for an epidural :haha:
> 
> Do you really think so? I cant make my mind up who she looks like lol, Alex was definately a mini richard, I think this one looks like Richard but not as much like Alex :shrug:
> 
> xxx
> 
> regarding a epi, how do you manage to sit so still, i dont think i could during a contraction
> 
> Just had a look on your facebook at Alex's 4D pics and you can defo see the alikeness between them both x
> 
> i guess it is hard when you look for your self, loads of people have said Adam and Paris are alike, cant quiet see it myself xClick to expand...

I definately think paris and adam look sooooo alike!! :D I guess, I just looked too and added a picture of them together I think this one has chubby cheeks :D :D

I dont know about epidural, I was having contractions but wasnt in pain when I had mine, doesnt take long but I can see how getting a painful contraction would make it complicated as you have to sit in one position for about 5 mins! 

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

One reason I dont want an epi is because I want to feel my contractions so I know when to push, I dont want to feel out of control i guess :shrug:

Yes text buddies sounds like a good idea!
I already have Hayleys number :)

xxx


----------



## hayley x

Thats a negitave to epis I guess, they had to tell me when to push! still think I want one though :haha: But at this rate I'm heading down the c section route, shes still breech, I know its nothing to worry about yet but I'm worried lol.

and I have callies number :thumbup:

Ooh I think I have randoms number too :)

xxx


----------



## randomxx

yeah we really should get text buddies sorted well ive already got claires number but heidi if you want to pm me yours aswell!

i want a water birth with my hypno birthing and only gas and air preferrably!


----------



## 3 girlies

gosh Hayley they are so alike when you look at Alex's 4d pic. Same nose & lips.

Its coming over so dark now, its going to pee it down when i walk to get Reese i just know it!! Pauls not working tonight so im going to have a nice evening with him, even got some curly wurlys to have with a cuppa later :rofl: we like to live dangerously ha ha ha!!


----------



## randomxx

twiggy been meaning to ask you does your OH have family in bridge of weir??


----------



## 3 girlies

yay, pm me your number!!

Did they say her weight again today hayley, just wondered if they said the same as the other day?


----------



## Beautywithin

I have MS and claires number, but PM me any of you want to exchange x


----------



## 3 girlies

its peeing down outside, why does it always do that right before i want to go out :growlmad:

I'd better go & wake Roxie up from her nap in a sec. Shes been asleep for ages, my house is tidy for a change lol


----------



## nervouspains

Lol, 3 girlies how do you think you will cope with Sydnee and Roxie and Reese too?
How old is Roxie? Reese is 2 isnt she? I suppose they are both at good ages so they can help you with things, whats the age gap between the 2girls?

BW il PM you

I am sooo tired! Im going to see my MW tomorrow evening at the drop in clinic, just so she can hear baby boo and we can have a natter lol.
If anyone thinks of anything for me to ask her, let me know :) 

xxx


----------



## randomxx

OH is just off the phone his friends newborn has been released from the hospital thankfully so we might be going to visit the little man tonight depending on how they are all feeling! OH has been itching to go visit for days when they were still in the hospital i had to put my foot down and tell him no lol! 

i am having a very lazy day still in my pjs tho i have been eating loads only been awake since 12.30 and ive had two slices of toast and peanut butter, some terry's chocloate orange, a packet of crisps and now im making tuna pasta! 

whats everyone having for dinner?


----------



## nervouspains

hey random! mmm terrys choclate orange! why did oyu say that, I remember I have a tin of them at home- i want them now! lol 

Think we are just going to have soup and crusty bread for dinner tonight- we have bought some fresh soup so better eat it before it goes out of date lol xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

np- Roxie is 2 & Reese is 5 1/2, the age gap between them is 3 1/2 years so this time the gap is alot smaller!! just over 2 years. We tried for a baby for ages after having Reese so thats why the age gap is bigger. After Roxie was born i didnt go back on the pill & it took 18 months to fall pregnant this time. So glad my ttc days are over!!

Random ive got southern fried chicken & salad wraps with potoato wedges. Im starving now but pauls not home till 5!


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi everyone sorry I am off shopping with my mum so just a quick hello. One think my antenatel person said was even if your in a main hospital it takes half an hour to set up for an emergency situation and in that time you would be transfered, that was my main concern! I hadn't even thought about that. If anyone wants to send me their number pm me and ill txt u mine. Have a good afternoon everyone I'll be back later xxx


----------



## randomxx

hmmm potato wedges sound good i had them yesterday at pizza hut i dont know what to have today i think i am just eating because im bored! 

NP- it was lovely aswell lol


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks 3girlies- great ages for having little helpers :D

This is not fair, I want you to be my mummy! You always have the best dinners!
Check me and my boring soup :growlmad: I will tell OH to go shopping lol.
Well thank goodness its pay day this week! Finally! 

I just need a few more little bits for everyone then my xmas shopping is done :thumbup:
Iv wrapped all of OH's gifts up- well except the ones I havent bought yet :rofl:

I want some new extensions, I miss not wearing them anymore because my hair has grown out all natural now, all my extensins are blonde with a littel red in them, which is how my hair used to look, and iv found the ones I want on ebay for a great price, so im hoping when I get my dog from Mums tonight she will give me the money for them so I can order them tomorrow lol.

PC- I didnt notice your name, just your piccy first and I thought, hmmph who is that posting in our group lolol.
Not a very nice pic of OH :rofl:

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

my dinners will turn rubbish by the end of this week though coz i need to defrost my freezer so im using up all the odd bits & pieces. could be interesting lol.

I already have my xmas turkey lol, i got a frozen one coz last year it cost me £25 for a fresh one & it was HUGE!! so this year i thought id get a small one :) Im putting my tree up on sunday, i cant wait. I need to get some outdoor lights still but they are so expensive!


----------



## pinkclaire

Haha NP. It's actually me with my bad hair styles at the moment! I don't know what's going on with it lol


----------



## 3 girlies

right im off to have a cuppa & play with Roxies peppa pig fuzzy felt :)

be back on later x


----------



## nervouspains

I want to put up my tree next weekend- Silly OH has got it in to his head we are putting it up a week before xmas!
Ummm I dont think so! I always get my own way so next weekend it will be yay lol

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

I love my tree, i have gold & white on it with clear twinkly lights. I always have a fairy on the top, my sister has a star but i think fairies are loads nicer, Reese wouldnt be impressed with a star, shes too girly :)
i am quite jealous of everyone whos due before xmas, i would love a glass of wine with my xmas dinner :blush:


----------



## twiggy56

randomxx said:


> twiggy been meaning to ask you does your OH have family in bridge of weir??

hmm, i dont think he does? Is it cause u recognized his last name on FB? Its italian and rather distinctive!! lol But there are quite a few different spellings...but as far as i know he's never spoken of family there?!

Oh text buddies, good idea. For when we all start going into labour!! Ahhh! Just think that is only 10 weeks away for some of us!! Ok so who wants to be lumped with my number? :rofl: il send pm it to anyone who wants the job lol!!

ooft iv been shopping all day and my back is killing me, i was resting on any shelf that looked like it could take my weight! :rofl: Im getting a pain under my right rib that one of you guys was talking about the other day....did any1 find out what it was?! Its really uncomfortable...im thinking it might just be her little foot stuck, or her head?!

Im having pizza for my dinner tonight, with salad on the side of course...:rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

Hey twiggy send it to me if you like!

I have been shopping today as well I actually bought Jimmy some stuff! How impressed are you all! I bought this cute lil White rabbit from next I've been eyeing up for ages, I also bought a White snow suit and some socks and my mum bought some bibs! I was going to buy some babygrows as well but they didn't have the size I wanted. 

Hope everyone has a good evening, OH is back and bought me a curry and rubbed my feet lol. He's in the good books! Xc


----------



## twiggy56

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: omg claire!!! YOU BOUGHT BABY STUFF!!! yay!! And it sounds so cute....piccies?! So has this made u feel more comfortable with buying stuff...?! Let the floodgates open and the spending begin!! :haha:

Aww, you've got OH well trained!! I want a foot rub! :hissy: Thats it, im going to go and give OH the 'moody face' until he asks me if im ok....:rofl:

Il pm u my number just now hun! You're a brave one! :haha:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Well done Claire!! Your stuff sounds well cute!!

Think am gonna pack my hospital bag tomorrow..anyone packed theirs yet? xx


----------



## hayley x

:rofl: claire I didnt know who you were cause you changed your picture and thats what I look at :dohh:

Well done for buying things AND for getting a foot massage :D

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

yay for buying things at last pc :happydance:


well im not a happy bunny tonight, i cant help but feel like my dvd of Sydnee was not worth the money, i showed it to pauls parents & they werent that impressed :( Most of the dvd is of still images :shrug: Im not really sure what i should be expecting from babybond but even my pics dont show her full face so we still cant tell who she looks like, which is the whole point of a 4d scan isnt it? Just feel really crappy about it, especially as we made ourselves skint to have the scan. Do you think i should phone them tomorrow or leave it?


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry for confusing everyone! I'm going to put piccies on tomorrow and don't forget Twiggy I don't see him very often so it's easy for him to make the effort lol. 

I felt a bit dissapointed after mine as well 3girlies, same as you it really put us out that month and our pics weren't that amazing. They are ok but I wouldn't have them done for another baby I don't think?


----------



## twiggy56

3g's if you are really unhappy with it hun id definitely fone them up and complain....its a lot of money! And its meant 2 b a really special experience....you sound really disappointed too, so it will probably just annoy you until you'v said something!! u never know, they might invite u back for a rescan..? 

worth a try i say!!


----------



## rachyh1990

id call them 3g's, like twiggy said if you dont it will just stay on your mind and they may rescan you. :D xx


----------



## 3 girlies

thanks, i am going to phone them today & tell them that im disappointed with the pics, £180 is alot of money when you are having a baby so i want to feel like i didnt waste the money, which is how i feel about it now.

I had a rubbish night, Roxie has got the sickness bug that Reese had the other day. Luckily she has stopped being sick but she hasnt eaten anything yet. 

Paul got my tree down out of the loft last night, guess what im doing today ha ha ha!! hes gonna hate it lol

he also got down my moses basket & carseat to wash, its made me so excited!!!


sorry to bore you all but Roxie just did a wee on her potty, im so proud, shes doing really well :)


----------



## pinkclaire

Wow three girlies your girls will love the tree though so who cares about Paul haha. Well done Roxie as well! 

I have to get a real tree, I'm not to sure how I will manage it with OH being away but somehow I will lol. I just don't know when to get it as I don't want it to look shabby by Xmas but I want it up now as well lol. Especially as I am on mat leave this year and appreciate it that bit more? Xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning,

Im worried Paris has woke up with a rash all over her body and face, she was fine when she went to bed last night, its itching her like hell, she has'nt a temp tho, iv no idea what it could be, she is crying because she wants to go to school, but i cant send her like that


----------



## 3 girlies

get a fake one for now then get another real one nearer christmas :) 

i just gave Roxie a bath coz she smelt of sick (mmmm nice) & now she keeps asking to go to bed, i think ive confused her lol

who did you have your scan with pc? I thought babybond were so nice last time, this time coz it was different people it was horrible. Im worried about asking for a rescan incase its with the same horrid man again!


----------



## 3 girlies

whats the rash look like bw?


----------



## pinkclaire

3 girlies it was through babyscan, they were lovely in the scan I just felt a bit like it was a lot of money for what I got really. 

I like your thinking about the tree hehe. I've actually got a small one so I could put that one up for now!

BW- have you changed your washing powder or anything? Or did she eat anything new yesterday? Does it itch?


----------



## 3 girlies

i just feel like i cant tell who Sydnee looks like coz i cant see all her face, which is the whole point of having a 4d scan. I feel cheeky phoning up incase they say my scan pics are good enough. I suppose its worth a try at least.

BW- Roxie gets a rash everytime she eats ketchup. I dont think it itches her though


----------



## Beautywithin

3 girlies said:


> whats the rash look like bw?

it looks like a rash that you would get from having hives, and its going all bumpy where she has been itching it, when i looked early this morning it was only on her chest, now its on her face legs, everywhere,

Claire- we havent changed washing powder, just trying to think if it could have been something she ate, x


----------



## pinkclaire

Just call them, they can only say no and you never have to speakvto them again if they do! I'm sure they would rather you be happy with what you got? X


----------



## pinkclaire

Bw- get some chamomile that will soothe the itching, if it's spreading fast I would call the doctors and just ask their advice xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

I'd call the docs too bw..it might just be a viral infection in which they can't do anything about but will put your mind at rest.

Hope Reese feels better soon..lucky you getting to put your christmas tree up..i have to wait another 3 weeks :-(

weather is so horrible here today..it hasn't stopped raining since last Thursday..starting to get a bit depressing.

Anyone had to take their rings off yet cuz their fingers swelling up? I really don't want to have to take my wedding ring off but i think i might or it will need cut off lol 

Congrats on 30 weeks pc!!! You're nearly there!!

And happy belated 24 weeks random!! xx


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies!

Well PC, YAY :happydance: on finally buying Jimmy some bits! lol & Whooooooooooo on 30 weeks!

3girlies- Whoooo on the xmas tree & for Roxie!!
I would ring BB and say something, just say that you feel really dissapointed with the dvd you got and dont feel you recieved what you paid for. £180 is ALOT of money for a 15min scan, and then to come out and not feel happy about it. Def call them :hugs:
If I feel the same with my scan on Sat, I will def say something, im not willing to pay out £180 for something I dont feel happy with.

Oh I cant wait for my little christmas tree to come out! Its just a small one, we bought it last year when we were living in a shared house, and then when we moved in to this house and the lounge is large enough for a nice tree, but theres no point in us buying another when we will be moving again in the new year, so that way we have a small one for baby's bed room next year and then can hopefully have a big one in the lounge :)

Bw- I would call the docs for some advice. Could she possibly have exma (sp?)
I know i had it when I was aobut 6, it just came up in a rash out of know where, try some E45 for the itching and to calm her skin down.
xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Morning MS, funny you should say that about the swelling I have noticed this morning my engagment ring is much tighter then normal! My finger looks like is squashed lol.

Are you packing your hospital bag today? Im going to hopefully do it in the new year so OH will buy me a nice new bag in the Jan sales lol.

I was reading as well that if you have GD (I think I prob menchioned this yesterday :fool: lol) Well they done let you go over 38 weeks or your due date :shrug:
I have my test next monday, actually il ask my mw tonight about it as I am seeing her xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning np..

Yea gonna pack my hospital bag today..well as much as i can..will need to wait nearer the time to stick pj's and my comfy clothes in as my gran is bringing me back some nice pj's from america and am still wearing my comfy clothes lol still need to get feeding bras but can't find any with a big enough back size so gonna try marks and sparks next week..

Not sure if they do that with gd..not read much about it..think it depends on how big your lo is at that point. Your midwife will be able to give you more info on it  

Yep and your fingers are only gonna get worse lol and your ankles..when are you finishing work? xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol oh great! As if my feet dont look like cavemen feet enough already lol.

I need to get some feeding bras, I hope he takes to BF

Im not finishing until end of Jan! Im going to be huuge lol.

Iv just taken my engagment ring off lol, I have another ring that I will wear thats a size bigger lol

Where is Aimee?
Is she still on FB? I tried looking for her, but shes not on mine anymore :blush: Hope I havent upset her, although I remember the otherday she wrote she may close her fb down :shrug:
Hope shes ok :hugs:

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Lol..i'm still wearing flip flops..i LOVE them and have them in every colour and now have a reason to wear them in the summer 

Not sure not heard from her either..xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Thanks ladies, called the doc, and she said pop in this afternoon, but if she gets a temp to ring back

Congrats PC on 30 weeks the end is now insight

Aimee isnt on my facebook anymore either :( whats happend x


----------



## mummysuzie22

She was saying she thinks someone was trying to hack into her facebook as her password kept changing etc xx


----------



## nervouspains

Few not just me then lol, I was trying to think what I had said to upset her :blush: lol

I remember her status the other day was 'thinks someone is trying to hack in to my account maybe I sohuld just close it!' So maybe she did? lol

MS- I am bare footed (if thats a word lol) all the time at work!

Im so thristy today xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i rang babybond, she was so horrible, she said i should be happy with the side profile of her face, its better than nothing :growlmad: I said im not happy paying £180 to see the side of her face, stupid cow!! Anyway i have to send my dvd to head office with the pics i got & they will give their opinion as to whether or not they think its good enough. Well after speaking to the lady a minute ago i can bet my life she says its fine, god im fuming!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Lol, we should have been a cavemen!!

3 g's that's horrible!! I would send in a complaint about her aswell as your dvd..horrible cow she is!! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

ive got to send it to the lady i spoke to on the phone!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

She the woman at the head office? xx


----------



## nervouspains

Omg 3girlies! What a rude cow! Yea I agree with MS, put in a complaint about her as well!!
Omg I am feeling angry for you, how rude of her! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah at head office, she said we'll decide if its good enough, well thats pretty obvious from what she was saying that they will send it back saying its fine!


----------



## Beautywithin

Is why i didnt go with babybond because when i went for my gender scan they wernt that pleasent

i had a strange dream last night, i had Adam at 37weeks, but he looked about 2 yrs old, 

i havent had many dreams about him, but when i do they are never him as a baby x


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks everyone for 30 weeks, omg that's so scary. 

Right I'm going to have a lil nap then I will be back on later hopefully with some piccies for you all! 

BW- hope P is ok, i thought excema as well, let us know what the doctor says. 

3 girlies how horrid I would ring back ask who her manager is and send it to them along with a complaint. Xx


----------



## randomxx

PC- wooohooo on 30 weeks only 10 more to go :happydance:

BW- hope Paris is better soon

Twiggy- PM me your number, i was just wondering as there is a family here with that name who used to own an ice cream van company lol

3girlies- i'd phone back and ask to speak to her manager, you always get further if you go above their heads and when you do make sure you point out you are a member of this site and will be advising against using babybond if thats their attitude! its put me off using them even tho i had a great gender scan with them 

OH's sister phoned her dog is getting put down today she's 15 years old and is a big part of the family. his sis is devastated thats her baby her and her husband dont have kids and the dog was their baby. we all knew she was ill we just thought she would pick up again so going to go see his sis tonight OH wants to take flowers im not sure thats a good idea tho :cry:


----------



## twiggy56

Mornin'!!

Aww 3g's made me smile when you said about roxie doing a wee on her potty!! Thats so cute!! and yay for being a big girl!!! :happydance:

:wohoo: *happy 30 weeks claire*!!! :wohoo: omg i cant wait to get to 30 weeks, just think only 7 weeks til you're classed as term and buba can come safely!! eek!!

3g's i cant believe that woman spoke to u like that!! How effing RUDE!! If you, as the customer, were not happy with your experience then they should not tell you that you're opinion is wrong!!! 'Customer is always right'!!! I would kick up a real stink if they say '_*we*_' think its good enough...id tell them you are going to take action by writing to a magazine reviewing your experience to warn other women or something!!

Bw, im sorry Paris is feeling so poorly! What a wee shame...bless her, itching things are the worst, so infuriating when all you want to do is itch. All i can reccomend is chamomile lotion to sooth it a bit, try putting it in her bath for her? Will maybe calm it down...

All this talk of xmas trees going up...i think i might get jamie up in the loft to get ours down next weekend!!! Our is just a medium size one....would love to get a real one though as the smell is just so xmassy!!!


----------



## nervouspains

Awww random :( :hugs: for your sis in law :(

Lol Twiggy! I want a real one too- and snow for xmas as well lol

Yay get yours down next weekend too! xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

my tree is up, i am so exhausted though, i moved my sofas around to fit it in. it looks lovely & christmasy :) ive took some pics, will add them in a bit.

A lady from the chelmsford babybond rang me (id tried to ring them but it was busy so got put through to head office) she was so nice, she said if im not happy then definately complain, she said how can they say i should be grateful to see the side of her face when im paying for a 4d scan to see what she looks like. I said to her that i dont think they will do anything anyway & she reckons they are usually pretty good, we will see, im going to send my stuff back later with a letter saying how rude they were lol. 

Roxie is having a nap, she didnt sleep last night really so shes really tired today, she hasnt been sick again though which is good.


----------



## nervouspains

Whooo looking forward to seeing the piccys 3girlies!

Lol good for you, well hopefully you should get something back, if not another rescan :)

Glad to hear she is starting to feel a little better xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I have just woken up, omg that was the longest nap ever! I still don't want to get up lol. Time to go get my breakfast haha. 

A friend of mine was due on the 1st of Jan had her baby last night, I was talking to her on facebook a few days ago and she said she felt like baby was coming and she'd packed her bag. Show mother intuition is always right! She has been measuring big the whole time though so thinks her dates were wrong, that's bloody scared me now mine can't come before the wedding lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Hi ladies

Claire is your friends baby ok, how much does he/she weigh? i dont want Ads coming befor 37weeks! would hate it if he had to stay in hospital for weeks

why do i bother with the doctor? was in and out within 5 mins, just for her to say she has had a reaction to something and if the rash dont go within a day or 2 to go back, iv already bathed her and put chamomile lotion on, so hope that helps, i no she isnt in pain or anything, but is horrible seeing her like that and noing there isnt a lot i can do :(


----------



## AimeeM

Hi everyone!

Sorry i have been quiet, having a right farce with this internet crap it has been peeing me off all day.
I deleted my facebook and have made a new one cos i am sure it was hacked or something, my friend rang me and asked why i deleted her and this was before i closed it and i hadn't deleted her?!

So anyway talktalk internet keeps crashing and disconnecting blah, blah, blah...

Anyhoo, hope your all ok, heidi am am a little worried now about my babybond scan on Saturday, good on you for complaining they better do something. I would be so mad with that cocky woman i bet you felt like going down there and taking some of your pregnancy hormones out on her lol!


----------



## AimeeM

Hi everyone!

Sorry i have been quiet, having a right farce with this internet crap it has been peeing me off all day.
I deleted my facebook and have made a new one cos i am sure it was hacked or something, my friend rang me and asked why i deleted her and this was before i closed it and i hadn't deleted her?!

So anyway talktalk internet keeps crashing and disconnecting blah, blah, blah...

Anyhoo, hope your all ok, heidi am am a little worried now about my babybond scan on Saturday, good on you for complaining they better do something. I would be so mad with that cocky woman i bet you felt like going down there and taking some of your pregnancy hormones out on her lol!


----------



## pinkclaire

Glad your ok Aimee! Are you feeling any better? xx

and BW- what a waste of time, at least you know they arnt concerned about her. Chamomile is brilliant for the itching, I developed allergies to my washing powder when i was younger, my mum had been using it for ages but it really effected me suddenly. Took us a while to work out what it was!


----------



## AimeeM

Right i think i have found everyone on facebook but Callie where are you??? I can't find you!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I will find you Ams, I am under a secret one so no one can find me lol.
I missed you! I was saying I hope I hadnt upset her, then I was telling PC how I was worried because last time you was on you werent feeling that great, tut making me worry lol.
You will have to PM me your number xx

BW- well what a blimmin waste of time that was! How useless of them! Oh and yay for the swapping of numbers, when you texted me last night I was brushing my teeth and I though 'I wonder if thats bw, or if not, then its maybaby lol'

Dont forget im going MW's in an hour so if anyone wants me to ask any question, I will :) xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Am under private too! Will pm you my email add!

Don't worry no one has upset me :)


----------



## pinkclaire

Just had an update on my friend, they're both fine she had a lil girl weighing 4lb but she's fine and doesn't need any special care we don't think xx


----------



## twiggy56

back from the shops! (again- HA!) met some friends in town for coffee, its all i do these days! Check me out...im a lady of leisure!! :rofl:

Claire i hope you're friends baby is ok! Was he/she ok? 

BW doctors are pretty useless, all they deal with is the sniffles and if its anything else then they seem to be hesitant to treat/diagnose it!! So frustrating, esp having to see poor P like that...bless her, definitely get back if you're concerned...none of this 'wait two days' crap!!

Np how'd the midwife app go?! Is this your 28 week appointment hun? Iv got mine tomorrow...im dreading them taking bloods, i hate it! :cry:

Aimee iv accepted u on FB!! Think a fresh start is prob needed if it was hacked, although FB always seems to have glitches!! Damn thing hardly ever works properly!! lol

ooooh ooooh, we bought our car seat today!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: We got the Maxi Cosi Cabriofix and brand new for £85 plus free delivery!!! Well chuffed! Iv been dying to get the car seat after i had a dream she came early and the hospital wouldnt let me take her home coz i didnt have her a car seat!!! :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

New update, apparently the baby was actually 5lb 3oz and feeding well etc. X


----------



## nervouspains

PC- Glad to hear your friend's LO is doing well :)

No twigs, this is my drop in lol, just to have a listen in on the baby.
I havent got that until end of december! But I have my GTT next monday.
Oooh lovely car seat- il google to take a peek lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

PC- glad the baby is okay bet you cant wait to see her it really hits you your having a baby after having a hold of her 

BW- fingers crossed its all cleared up by 2mz if it gets any worse phone the out of hours doctor and go see them at the hosp you mibe get an anithistamene (dont know how to spell it)

twiggy- remember and send me the details of your bump photography

Aimee- good to see you online, ill need to go check my facebook

well ive had a really mixed day today, got the news about the dog, then the hosp phoned my hypnobirthing classes start on the 8th and are costing me £20 for the book and cd, then i got a phonecall about that house i was telling you before and we might be guaranteed to get it again even tho we cant move until January and tonight we have to go out to OH's dad's to bury the dog and go visit his sister! x


----------



## 3 girlies

ive just wrote my letter to babybond, it was polite but to the point. I'll let you know when they get back to me, if they do. I cant help but think they will send it back saying its good enough though.

I had a mcdonalds for dinner, pauls out tonight so i couldnt be bothered to cook, it was really nice :)

i'm going to add my tree pics in a sec :happydance:


----------



## twiggy56

NP - dont have your 28 week app til dec?! You'l be 29 weeks by then! Get them telt! :rofl: Oooh and yes we decided on the Maxi Cosi simply coz it goes on our pram frame with no adapters needed! (Mothercare My4) but its a really nice seat and they had £30 quid off and free p&p on this website which is the best deal iv seen so far (and we've been looking alot!) so got the brand new seat for £85! We've also got the isofix base for it....got it as an ebay bargain, couple who had hardly used it, we got it for 40 quid and it was near my mum&dad so they picked it up and we saved on postage- whey hey! Really pleased!

Julie-Ann....the photography place im getting my photos done is called _*CL Photography*_ here's their website https://www.clphoto.co.uk/ My friend has bought me the 'VIB (Very Important Baby) Voucher' (£49) and it includes 4 portrait sessions to be used over 18 months from which you get to chose 2 of your favorite shots from each session to be displayed in a beautiful smile album that you will receive once your last session is completed. 

...so im going to do a bump one, a newborn one, a 3 month and a 6 month!

Its in Paisley in the abbeymill business centre!


oooh 3'gs i cant wait to see your tree piccies!


----------



## 3 girlies

Heres my tree, i love it!!

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/002-2.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/001-2.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/004-6.jpg


----------



## twiggy56

Oh Heidi its lovely!!!!

All the decorations look so well spaced out and co-ordinated!! Good effort!! Looks so professional! :thumbup:

ooh, it made me feel all festive!! eee! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

it was hard work coz Roxie kept pulling everything off while i was putting it on, was fun though coz last year she was a bit too young to understand it all, although this year she calls it a pissy tree coz she cant say christmas properly lol


----------



## pinkclaire

3 girlies its lovely! Do you want to come round and do mine? I'm just going to put photos on my journal of my new bump pic and the stuff I bought for Jimmy yesterday!


----------



## twiggy56

aww 3g's thats so funny! 'pissy tree'...its actually cute when you know its meant totally innocently!!

ooh claire i wana see the bits for jimmy!! How do i get to someones journal?! Aimee had to send me a link 2 hers the other day to see her new bump pic but is there no way i can just find someones?!


----------



## Beautywithin

The tree is lovely done Heidi, your house looks a lot like mine,we are buying a new tree friday so will post pics when its up x


----------



## 3 girlies

when do we move up a box on our tickers?


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm not sure I was wondering the same thing today! Xx


----------



## twiggy56

think i moved up not that long ago...but there's 9 boxes so you must move up one every month...sooo last box around 36 weeks? and then second to last box 32 weeks?

god im crap at maths lol...


----------



## pinkclaire

I think it was 26 ish weeks I moved up? Could be wrong though! X


----------



## twiggy56

yeah it was a '+5' day....so either 25+5 or 26+5......

im sure now i think about it that it was 26+5....


----------



## Beautywithin

Think we move up a box 31+6


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies!

Omg I was so pi**ed off last night! I went to the midwives, and there were 3 people infront of me.. SO I couldnt be bothered to wait lol, then I asked the receptionist if my normal mw was working and she said 'Im not sure, now go and sit down in the waiting room' So I said 'Well I just need to know because I quickly need to ask her something and there are people waiting and I have to leave wuite quickly' so she then said again 'Well I don't know, go and sit down (!)'
How blimmin rude! then the nice receptionist lady said to call up the hospital and she should be there.
peeing me off they did lol. SO I went home after my mums and heard him on my doppler :)
This morning I hit the top of my belly when I was getting out of the car, so I just drank 2 glasses of cold water and felt him wiggle a little bit so I know hes ok :thumbup:

Aw! 3girlies! I love it, it feels so xmassy now! :D
:rofl: pissy tree

Yay and happy 28 weeks to Twiggy and me :yipee: 

xxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Happy 28weeks Twigster and Callie xx


Callie whats for brekkie & lunch? xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Marie :D

Funny you should say that lol, I was just sitting here thinking how hungry I was!

Well I have nothing for brekkie :cry: and for lunch, OH made me some today bless him!
A dairylea sandwich... lol, crisps, penguien, fruit, and I remember seeing something else but I forget what.
I have another packet of crisps here that I will eat at about 10 lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

you going all healthy on me lol xx


----------



## twiggy56

oh dear god its a horrible morning!! We've got gales up here!! 

Wind+rain+laura's midwife appointment this morning= VERY BAD!!

Happy 28 weeks Callie!! :yipee: woo...now counting up to 30 weeks- cant *wait* to get there!! BW thats tomorrow for you!! Lucky thing!! 

Iv just had a bowl of raisin crisp for my breakfast lol, and im getting a hot drink when i get back in from my midwife app...i really hope she doesnt take bloods- guys im really rubbish with getting bloods taken :cry: I nearly always faint! 

So whats on for the chatterboxes today...?


----------



## 3 girlies

happy 28 weeks twiggy & NP :)

I am so tired today, it was so windy last night, the rain was blowing against the windows & it kept me up. Plus i had a weird tummy ache too.

I cant decide what to have for dinner later, might go shopping in a bit (so much for using up the freezer stuff lol)

I feel sick the last few days, hope its not coming back!!!!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol, well what I havent said is what choclate I will be buying when I pop out lolol.

Thanks ladies :D

3girlies- same here! The wind kept waking me up, I had to shut the window in the end.
Lol I was tihnking 'I wonder what 3girlies will be having for dinner' when BW asked me what I was having for lunch lol.

I had the most random dream as well, that I went to this rich place where everything was gold, and this bloke who I woke with lived there and asked me out, and even though I knew I was pregnant I said yes lol, then after a while he became so clingy and I finished with him and he was crying, and my mum said but your pregnant, I said, yes so? I can loose weight and look the way I did before I met him and go clubbing lol.
Poor OH enver got a look in on this dream lol.

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning girls! I had a rubbish sleep last night, either wind, baby or dreams waking me up, not sure if I can cope with 10 more weeks of this! To top it off my OH hasn't got signal where he was out on exercise last night so I haven't spoken to him since yesterday morning and when I'm tired I feel more teary about it, does that make sense? 

Oh nearly forgot with my winging, happy 28 weeks Twiggy and NP! I had my bloods taken at my 28 week appointment it was quite quick though.


----------



## randomxx

morning all

happy 28 weeks twiggy and NP

twiggy-thanks for sending me that link the pictures they do are lovely i really like the black and white ones, im hoping i get some xmas money i can use to buy them all of our money is getting put in for the deposit and first month rent on the new house! tho i might be lucky if OH's cousin comes home as he's supposed to be planning on doing he's a photographer and will probs do them for us! 

callie- i hate jumped up receptionists aswell there's no harm in having bloody manners when your talking to someone

claire- :hugs::hugs: your OH will be home again soon

BW- how's P today? is the rash any better? 

we went out to OH's dads last night and buried the dog it was really really emotional but glad we were there for his sister tho! they gave us a voucher for a night in a hotel aswell because we dog sat for them not that long ago it was really lovely of them but totally unnecessary! think im taking next week off work (phoning in sick) to spend it with his sister so she's not on her own as her OH has to go back to work on monday!


----------



## twiggy56

urgh, im back from the midwife app....

not good. My eyes went blacked out and i couldnt hear her so she put me on the bed just before i fainted...she took my blood pressure and it was 80 over 50....she said im surprised u didnt completely pass out with it being that low...so anyway she listened into the baby and made me hold the probe on my belly and to concentrate on the sound of the heartbeat as she had to take bloods as she suspects im anemic...so i just focused on her little heartbeat but started crying as her little heart was racing with mine :cry: midwife said its just coz she feels my stress, and obviously if my heart is pumping fast, hers also follows a similar trend...

so anyway she took it again after the bloods and it was still very low at 90 over 60 :( 

explains why im so tired all the time and weak...very low bp. Got to wait for results back from bloods to see if its anemia or just low bp. 

i knew this was guna happen! :cry: i hate getting bloods done!!


----------



## randomxx

twiggy- :hugs::hugs: hope your feeling better now hun, if your anemic they will give you iron tablets to take and that should make you feel a bit better hun xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Hi everyone!

Happy 28 weeks girls!

Laura, you poor thing :hugs: It is terrible having your bloods done with low bp, at least she got you on the bed in time!

Random, sorry to hear about the dog :(

Talking about dreams i had the most bizarre dream last night, Les Battersby from corrie choked on a lizard and nearly died but he was left brain damaged LOL what the hell i think i have been watching too much i'm a celebrity but i don't know where Les Battersby came from. Wayne's look said it all when i told him about it..


----------



## nervouspains

Laura :hugs: :( xx

Random, I hope it wasnt too bad for your SIL :hugs:

LOLOLOL Aimee that is so funny- Les Battersby as well lol :rofl: xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

The rash seems to have gone ( for now ) , but her top lip has swelled right up, its really bugging me whats caused it x


----------



## twiggy56

Thanks guys...im feeling really sleepy now think i might get a cheeky snooze and hopefully i'l feel a bit better after it! Least i didnt hit the deck! Im scared for baby now...its almost irritating that my body's failing on me when i dont want to knock my bump/fall over and hurt her!

My mums told me to keep eating salty foods, sit/lie down and stay hydrated so i feel a bit better coz at least thats one midwife that cares about my well being!! My midwife today shat her pants when she got the bp reading but then she told me to come back in 4 weeks for the next app? She doesnt obviously care enough to bring me back to keep an eye on the bp!! grrr

Random im so sorry about the dog hun...i know how much our little dog is a part of our family, and can imagine how heartbreaking it must hav been :hugs:


----------



## nervouspains

Oh gosh dont talk about the dogs girls, when we watched Marley and me OH winged like a girl, remember me telling? then straight after we watched born to soon and he literally ran so fast upstairs in tears, bless him lol

Stay hydrated twigs, and eat some choccy maybe?
Are youhaving a GTT done at all? Maybe you have a low blood suger level?

BW- I was wondering how P was doing, thats strange- deffo not any change to the washing powder or conditioner? xx


----------



## nervouspains

OMG I feeling so pi**ed off!!

So, the council told me that they may have to place us about 45min drive out of the borough until they find some suitable housing for us...
So I emailed my manager and asked if it was 28 days notice I had to give to change my materinty leave..

'Why?'

'Because I maybe placed out of the borough and il be 37 weeks pregnant then and I dont want to be driving that far of getting up even earlier everyday'

'I am very disserpointed with you saying this, i will speak to you tomorrow'

Well I didnt bloody know! plus by law i can anyway! dont know waht there problem is :growlmad:
Sorry for the rant there girls, just peed me off her saying that to me- If I wanted too- I could leave next Wednesday!
xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Twiggy, my blood pressure is always between 80-90/40 when i go. I dont get any special care I think they just worry if its the other way round? I do get dizzy spells though and think thats why I have been craving sugary things so much, before PG I never ate anything sweet!

NP-dont worry about your silly boss, you've got plenty of time to change it, you might of just caught her at a bad time? 37 weeks isn't exactly early anyway! I left at 29 lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol thanks PC- I dont know why she is being so funny about it :(
Its only a week earlier then when I was going to leave!

Plus if worse came to worse, I could do the emails from there :(
Just annoyed me she said that, its not like im giving her a few days notice- its 7 1/2 weeks away! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

np she sounds like a right bitch :growlmad:


----------



## randomxx

NP- she's probably just having a bad day either that or shes not looking forward to you leaving and someone new coming in

me and PC were just talking and has anyone got mummysuzie's number as she has been very quiet today and we were just thinking after she was leaking the other day mibe someone should text her to find out if her and kellan are okay as its unusual for her not to be on at least once in the day???


----------



## Beautywithin

I have her number, want me to text her? x


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls :friends:

I thought bw may have it? :shrug:

I hope shes ok xxxx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh yay she does lol 
Yes do bw pleaseeeeeee xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hi ladies..

Aww thank you for worrying about me  am ok was just working today then had to do food shopping..so that's me just sitting down..leaking seemed to have stopped..just really sore now..especially when i walk..only 2 more days left of work woopeee!! 

Happy 28 weeks twiggy and np!!! Not long to go girls!!

Np she sounds not so pleasant..you have to give 28 days notice to change your maternity leave so you still have ages..she should understand you don't want to travel all that way when you'll be huge..

xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh i just sent you a text suzie lol x


----------



## mummysuzie22

How sad and lazy am i my battery is dead and am too lazy to go into the bedroom and get it lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol just got off my lazy bum and plugged it in lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Lucky you came on here then, you would have had us worrying even more xx


----------



## 3 girlies

how do you get rid of trapped wind, ive had it since yesterday, well i think thats what it is!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Sorry ladies..

Anyone else feel like their bodies are giving up on them? Feel like mine has had enough. xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

I think if you have mint cordial?? gets rid of it xx


----------



## 3 girlies

mummysuzie22 said:


> Sorry ladies..
> 
> Anyone else feel like their bodies are giving up on them? Feel like mine has had enough. xx

yeah me too, her head feels so low it hurts when i walk. I am uncomfortable so its hard to sleep & to top it off i have the sickness feeling back again! Cant wait for this to be over now!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Glad everything is ok MS! You had us a bit worried then, you've normally been on by now!


----------



## 3 girlies

mummysuzie22 said:


> I think if you have mint cordial?? gets rid of it xx

where can i get that from? never heard of it :shrug:


----------



## mummysuzie22

yep exact same..he keeps having hiccups but it's right in my pelvis..surely they won't be engaged already xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Sorry pc..had to do the dreaded shop..my fridge was like old mother hubbard's lol..i would say the supermarket 3 g's..it's just stuff you put in drinks i believe..xx


----------



## randomxx

MS- glad your okay you had us worrying xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

at my scan on sunday they said she was really low down in my pelvis, i can definately feel her head when i walk. My body suffers alot in pregnancy, i never feel like im glowing!


----------



## pinkclaire

Wahoo OH is coming home! I'm off to get him now, I'll speak to you later if your on, if not have a good evening xx


----------



## randomxx

yip you should get it in the supermarket along with the other cordials like lime and stuff it will be in with the juice's hun near diluting juice! also tums are good for heartburn and trapped wind! xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

If anything ever happens i'll text bw and she'll let you ladies know..am excited i have my scan next friday..haven't seen him since 16 weeks..hopefully he's stopped is growth spurt and evened out  xx


----------



## 3 girlies

thanks girls, i'll get some in the morning. x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Have a nice evening pc 

Hope it goes away soon 3 g's..nothing worse than trapped wind xx


----------



## nervouspains

Yay PC :D

MS- glad all is ok :) Thanks, I know, I dont know why shes being so mean about it :(

3girlies- I find if I lay down, then lay on one side, then roll to the other, it normally works :blush: lol

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

I have to say your brilliant going that long anyway..no way could i make it that long xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

I've been sitting looking at my facebook trying to figure out who julie-ann is..i have put names to the log in names on here and only two am missing is random and np? Is it you np? Sorry i feel so stupid lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

No its random lol xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Im off now ladies- have lovely evening's :)

3girlies- what you got for dinner?? lol

Speak tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

After i posted it realised i already knew your name lol am such a div!! sorry random..xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Im in so much pain this morning

its due to where iv slept on my side for 2 long, all down my leg is killing me, feels as if iv done a workout, im gunna have to invest in one of them pillows, even if they are a lil pricey at £40 if it means i get a decent nights sleep x

and yay im 30 weeks xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i use loads of pillows at night to support my bump, id love one of those pillows though, they look great. I think you can get them cheaper than that on ebay brand new! Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

& happy 30 weeks bw, 3/4 of the way through now :happydance:


----------



## nervouspains

Whooooooooooooo happy 30 weeks BW!!

Me and my manager are having a chat at 11... I think she will be ok about it, I hope so, I dont know for deffo yet anyway :shrug: 

Oooh iv seen those pillows- do mothercare sell them? I thought the only sold the short V shaped ones?

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

I get the same thing bw on my left side..it's sore..there was a thread on the buy/sell forum a lady was selling one of the extra long u shaped ones for £20..looks dead comfy

And happy 30 weeks!!!! 

Ooo i hope your meeting goes well np..let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Yeh let us know how you get on callie

just read a thread in 3rd tri about a lady who gave birth to a still born, has me all worried now, x


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks ladies I will do.

Oh no BW why did you read that? You have made me want to read now, but if I do, well we know how much of a worrier I am anyway lol, so I wont.

EDIT:
I just read the post :cry: gosh just awful :( xx

Dont be worried, beautiful Adam will be here in 2 months and a few days :D 

I must admit though- I always think about that, esp with my anterior placenta- what if I knocked it and didnt realise? I asked my MW about that and she said, for anything to happen- you would need to be going at least 30mph in a car and crash your tummy on to the steering wheel, so it takes a lot more then the occasional knock against the bannister xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

i worry over every lil thing, even when i do the housework, and lift the hoover, i think after maybe i shouldnt have done that

but there have been plenty of ladies out there who havent even know they are pregnant, who carry on smoking and drinking and doing there day to day things, and end up having heavy babies

so it goes to show we dont really need to worry

oh and this time next month it will be boxing day, we will be stuffing our faces with turkey lol

whats for brekkie and lunch callie?

getting my hair cut in a bit.. its a rats nest at the moment, not been cut for a good 10 weeks 

did you get your extensions callie? i want some, but most i see look to fake i.e far to shiny and would stick out like a sore thumb, seeing as my hair isnt shiny lol x


----------



## nervouspains

I know, im the same, even twisting in my car to reach for my handbag! lol
and then when I twist in my chair etc- I told all these concerns to my mw and she said- 'Do you know how well cushioned he is in there? The only damamge you will do, is to yourself!'

And after I think ooh no I shouldnt of done that- I get my doppler out, and thereis his HB going as fast as the clacckers lol

Exactly- even little healthy babies are born to crack heads every day.

mmm my fav! For my 21st my mum did a favorite dinner of mine- boxing day dinner! lol

Lol im going to get mine trimmed at the end of Jan again.

Yes I did- they are soooo much thinnner then I was expecting! Only had 1 layer on each piece- So I put the 2 thin layers at the bottom back of my head, then I got another hair piece I already had that is 3 wafts thick and put that in the middle, all the way round my head, then I used the 4 side pieces to bring it all round- it looked already, colour match wasnt that bad... Although im going to the market on Sunday so I hope the bloke who sells them there has some thick ones in my colour lol xxx


----------



## nervouspains

I just sent a snotty email to the people I bought the extensions off.
They are saying in the pack you get:

1 8inch piece
2 71/2 inch piece
2 3inch piece
2 1inch piece

and I got:
2 71/2 inch piece
3 3inch piece
2 1 inch piece

So I said im going to leave negative feedback because you wrongley advertsied and the hair is so thin, there is nowhere near enough to bulk the hair out, and I have got real hair pieces before for only £15 which are by far much much thicker then what they sent was- for blimmin £30! they are having a laugh.

So il see what they reply- otherwise I am going to deffo leave the negative feedback lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

hahahaha, so you should, 

how long do the extensions last? i really want some, i take it they are clip in? i would worry especially as its windy that it would fall out or something, lol x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol well as long you you look after them- synthetic would probably last for at least a year- but depends how often you wear them, when they are that old they look a bit like a horses tail lol.
Real hair- well forever as long as you wash and use quite a bit of conditioner on them when you wash them, again I only used to wear mine about twice a week and would wash them maybe once or twice a month, no need to wash them if your not wearing them that often, plus tou can do what you want with them :)
And now I find they are only about a fiver more then synthetic ones.

Lol yes they are clip ins- I wear 20inch ones lol.
You just need to back comb your hair a little and then put some hairspray ont he bit you are going to put the clip in- it will make it MUCH more secure :)
Luckily mine have never fallen out lol, I deffo think 'teasing' your hair helps them stay put xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

you should have been a hairdresser callie lol x


----------



## 3 girlies

i am shattered, been food shopping, ended up with loads of cake & chocolate, i mean filled up a trolley full :blush: i got a box of heros & a box of roses chocs, angels/lemon/bakewell slices, Caramel bars x7, jammie dodgers, choc hobnobs, rice crispie cakes, chocolate mousse.........thats not even all of it thats just all i can remember lol. I have such a sweet tooth at the moment (if you hadnt guessed) I did get some fruit though!!

I have to go to my sisters at half 12 to check on her new puppy coz shes at work, shes so cute, i cant wait!! :)


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I know, or in sales, im well enthusiastic lol.

But whooooo they are going to send me another set - FREE! and they are going to check all the pieces are there, result!

Lol thats my girl Heidi lol- just like my trolley!
Can me and BW spend the weekend at yours?! lol
oooh! What has she got?!

Just had my meeting... Im going to still leave at the end of Jan, but im going to take the 20-22nd off as holiday to sort myself out, then im only back for 1 week as I was already, then as im only allowed to take 10 days off before my materinty pay starts, that will now have to start on the 8th instead of the 15th because im taking 4 days off (1 for my materinty shoot on the 8th & the other 3 days) But we get bonus at the end of march, so effectivley I wouldnt loose any money by taking a weeks materinty pay early anyway. yay xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

shes got a springer spaniel puppy, called Rylee, shes 8 weeks old & so cute. I got her 2 toys when i was shopping, couldnt resist them lol. I also got some some poop scoop bags, the not so fun part of having a puppy!!

I dont know where you find the energy to work that long, theres no way i could do it. I love knowing that i can rest when i like, within reason with Roxie of course lol


----------



## twiggy56

Yay *Happy 30 weeks* BW!! :yipee: im so jealous lol....

About those long pillows, id have a look in some odd places coz i got one of those long ones from Lidl for a tenner! And its my saviour! Soo comfy for inbetween the legs and also to cuddle so my boobs dont get squished lol.

oh you've reminded me i really need a haircut- MUST book one in...but its just so darn expensive where i go...i modeled for them and got free haircuts for aaaages but now they cant give it to me free coz im not modelling for them anymore (obviously lol!) so i may have to go somewhere else!! :cry:

Callie i got some of the clip-in extensions from that Sally's place, the professional supply store? But it was back when i was blonde, spent 40 quid on real hair and now iv got my dark hair back :dohh:!!!!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol aw! she sounds lovely! What colour is she?

Lol I know- they should appriciate im staying here until im... *counts* 37+2!
Im gonna be 1 big mommas house lol

Lol Twiggy! 
Oh I wish I got one- someone saw them advertised for a tenner, I wonder if they are still doing them...

xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

That's good it went well np..i take my hat off to you working that long..brilliant they are sending you a brand new pack!! 

It's official my pelvis and legs have given up on me..am so sore..feels like i've been using that exercise thing in between my legs if you know what i mean..think i'm gonna have to start using my crutches in the house..my pelvis used to be sore only when i walked long distances but it hurts to even stand up..it's so depressing :-(

I wish i was at yours 3 g's lol your trolly sounds like my ideal one lol xx


----------



## randomxx

MS- yes im Julie-Ann hehe

BW- happy 30 weeks ooooh not long left now

i worry about stillbirth aswell my mum had one a year or so before i was born 

heidi- your trolley sounds great think we should all come for a BnB party lol

i got the big long pillow from mothercare that you get some lavender oil with and a heat pack! if you join their club cant remember the name of it (costs nothing to join) you get loads of money off vouchers and you get a couple of pound of any pillow you buy! its soooo comfy think it cost us less than £30 cant really remember but its really comfy!


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol sorry..am such a div..xx


----------



## randomxx

you are not hun its silly baby brain hitting lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol i swear i was sitting there for about half an hour trying to figure out who you were lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

well puppy sitting was a chore, NOT!! she ran around the garden & played with her new toys. I stayed for an hour but could quite happily have spent all day with her! :)

Now time for a cuppa!!


----------



## nervouspains

Aww I bet shes lovely 3girlies!

Mmmm BW I just been to M&S... Lunch time... lolol xxx


----------



## randomxx

Ms- i can just imagine you now lol 

3girlies- i bet you had great fun 

oooh a cuppa sounds good

NP- what you got for lunch?

i have a cheese roll, a mini bolognase microwave meal, strawberries, jelly, a cake, pancakes and crepes aswell lol ( i probs wont eat it all tho)


----------



## twiggy56

aww Heidi thats so cute! I want to puppy-sit!! Actually, i want my own puppy and was guna get one as soon as we get a new house (and a garden!) but im now starting to think newborn+puppy might end in me being bald and passing out from exhaustion :rofl:

mmm im hungry now all this talk of lunches and big trolley fulls of goodyness!! OH has taken the day off work to look after me bless him, after yesterdays 'episode' at the midwife app think he got a bit scared...he thinks im frail lol...he came out with it this morning when i asked why he wasnt getting up at the usual time and he said 'i think u need looking after, you're like a frail old lady right now' LOL!! 

Kinda cute i suppose? In his own little way...:rofl:


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I had a wenslydale cheese and carrot chutney sarnie- OMG the best! , carrots and houmous and iv got 5 white choc chunk cookies- Iv eaten one... so far lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

'Frail old lady right now' :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Aww your hubby sounds like a sweet guy twiggy..that's what i feel like a frail old lady..i could cry am so sore and don't want to have to start using my crutches all the time..i have so much packing etc to do i wish i could crawl into bed and stay there for the next 8 weeks lol xx


----------



## randomxx

MS- get hubby to do all the packing you rest up xx

just thinking Aimee's been pretty quiet where is she? is she okay? xx


----------



## twiggy56

aww MS that awful its gotten so bad you need crutches?!! Is there nothing the midwife or doc can do to help you at all?! Or even just a bit of 'safe' pain relief?!!

yep 'Frail old lady'...the height of romance in our house lol. He's a good man though...he's just made me some soup...and bought me a new pair of super cosy slippers the other day in Gap...ones i really wanted! 

Qn for you guys...what do you do at xmas time...with family i mean? Like...do you go to _your_ familys house or your OH's familys house? Coz we're struggling with trying to juggle both as they both want us there on xmas day but they live about an hour and a half apart!! :wacko:


----------



## nervouspains

Awww MS :hugs: Can you take anything for the pain?

Eugh te janitor man here is such a creepy old man! I swear hes a right perv, earlier he said something aobut a stick and then said to me 'you touched sticks you sohuldnt of should you- pointing to my belly' eugh you friggin weirdo, and I hate it that he comes behind my desk (i work in reception) and gets the key or something, dont come in to personal space, ask and i shall give you the key.
Eugh hes just so creepy and pi**ed me off! lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

random- Aimee is ok, here internet is down she texted me this morning xx


----------



## nervouspains

Twigs- we always go to mine, I couldnt imagine not!
I dont think we would ever have a xmas without them xx


----------



## randomxx

twiggy- we go to OH's dad's tho we get up early as we have to go visit my mum, then my, gran , then his mum then be at his dad's for xmas dinner at 3/4o'clockish! his bro and two sisters and their families all go to his dad's so we go aswell then we are at his dads again on boxing day for the same again plus his aunt is there x


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello everyone!

Congrats on 30 weeks BW! Hope everyones day is going well, I'm working this afternoon, they have a staff training session and I said I'd cover the phones, something to do I suppose!

Twiggy- We go to my mums, its one thing I am soo stubborn about, xmas isnt xmas unless its with my family, luckily my OH prefers coming to my mums as well! Just think, next year we'll have our own families! Scary!


----------



## randomxx

PC- by this time next year our little ones will be 9months old roughly lol and it will be their first xmas! xx


----------



## nervouspains

Whoooooo I cant wait, I see all these little santa outfits and think 'Oh I wish he was here now' lol Still there is next xmas lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah me as well NP! I really want to buy one of those my first christmas bibs lol.


----------



## randomxx

im glad he isn't here yet i quite like the idea that by nxt xmas he will be more alert and actually can help open his presents and stuff if you get me?? xx


----------



## nervouspains

lol me too PC

Yea thats true random :) xx


----------



## twiggy56

Oh i know, i think its guna eb so nice when we have our own little families next xmas!!!

and for their 1st xmas they'l be a really nice age where they will enjoy the new toys and be aware of the day rather than just sitting in a little santa outfit and drooling over a new soft toy they've been given!! lol

9 months will be so cute! We'l all have to post our 'first chirstmas' family fotos!! :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

i loved having Roxie as a newborn at xmas but it is alot more fun when they are a bit bigger. It gives me time over xmas to get the last bits sorted when pauls off work.

I can imagine next year, im going to dress my girls as a rudolf, elf & santa lol. one year i was mrs claus, paul was santa & Reese was baby santa! we looked so stupid & someone crashed into us on the way to my mums so paul had to get out & swap insurance details dressed like it, so embarrassing!


----------



## Beautywithin

Afternoon ladies, had my hair cut, omg the pain, i had to lay back near enough dead straight when they washed my hair, and it was making my stomache hurt laying that flat, then when i did get up 10 mins later i felt dizzy, im now having real bad BH, my body is falling apart

callie sounds like you had a healthy ish lunch, iv only had a blt sarnie so far, no idea what to have for dinner,give me some inspiration! x


----------



## twiggy56

3 girlies said:


> one year i was mrs claus, paul was santa & Reese was baby santa! we looked so stupid & someone crashed into us on the way to my mums so paul had to get out & swap insurance details dressed like it, so embarrassing!

omg! How embarrassing!! Some angry santa at the side of the road swapping insurance details!! quite funny when you hear it back though!! :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

bw, thats horrible that you hurt having your hair done, should make you feel pampered not in pain :( hope you feel better soon. Braxton hicks are really strong for me this time, hope it means a nice easy birth again! Did you get them alot with Paris?


----------



## 3 girlies

twiggy56 said:


> 3 girlies said:
> 
> 
> one year i was mrs claus, paul was santa & Reese was baby santa! we looked so stupid & someone crashed into us on the way to my mums so paul had to get out & swap insurance details dressed like it, so embarrassing!
> 
> omg! How embarrassing!! Some angry santa at the side of the road swapping insurance details!! quite funny when you hear it back though!! :rofl:Click to expand...

i have a pic somewhere, i'll find it lol!!


----------



## Beautywithin

3 girlies said:


> bw, thats horrible that you hurt having your hair done, should make you feel pampered not in pain :( hope you feel better soon. Braxton hicks are really strong for me this time, hope it means a nice easy birth again! Did you get them alot with Paris?

They were really nice in the hairdressers, offered to help me up and get me a drink, but they are taking my money after all lol...

No i never had BH this bad with Paris, i started getting them real bad, with her at 34 weeks, 

Dont mean to moan, just hope the pain isnt going to be like this for the next 10 weeks! x


----------



## 3 girlies

hate to tell you this bw but my bh were quite painful with Roxie & have been this time too. They say it makes the birth quicker though! :thumbup:


----------



## Beautywithin

in that case, i can put up with the pain, i have a fear that i wont be able to cope if im over 8 hours in labour, i have to remember its not going to be the same as it was with Paris, was you overdue with roxie and how long was your labour? x


----------



## twiggy56

oooh Heidi!! Do show the pic! Will give me a wee chuckle!! 

BW sorry hun that ur not feelin so great...i hope they at least made a fabulous job of your hair!! Iv not had any BH yet...i dont even know what they feel like tbh!!


----------



## pinkclaire

BW :hugs: 

3 girlies- I nearly peed myself then I laughed so much, not fair to do that to pregnant women lol. please find a pic! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i had a 2 hour labour with Roxie from first pain to when she was born, she was 4 days early.


----------



## Beautywithin

My hair feels a lot better, dunno what they use but its shiney, whenever i buy the product they say they have used, it never does it again lol

For me BH feel like a muscle cramping up (like a cramp in your leg), just feels real uncomfy. Later in pregnancy they can make a hard "ball" on a section of your tummy


----------



## 3 girlies

heres the pic, dont laugh :blush: cant believe we actually went out dressed like it lol. Reese looks so tiny here!

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/074.jpg


----------



## Beautywithin

3 girlies said:


> i had a 2 hour labour with Roxie from first pain to when she was born, she was 4 days early.

2hours wow and early, least hope we are all as lucky x


----------



## Beautywithin

3 girlies said:


> heres the pic, dont laugh :blush: cant believe we actually went out dressed like it lol. Reese looks so tiny here!
> 
> https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/074.jpg


:rofl: but cute x


----------



## randomxx

BW- sorry your trip to the hairdressers wasnt enjoyable and your BH are strong :hugs: fingers crossed you get a nice quick labour xx

Heidi- you gotta find the pic


----------



## 3 girlies

Beautywithin said:


> 3 girlies said:
> 
> 
> i had a 2 hour labour with Roxie from first pain to when she was born, she was 4 days early.
> 
> 2hours wow and early, least hope we are all as lucky xClick to expand...

i was spoilt last time, bet im overdue & have a long labour this time!


----------



## twiggy56

Awwww!!!! omg heidi thats a 'front of the family xmas card' pic!! 

its so cute! I thought u meant u had a pic of 'santa' at the side of the road swapping insurance details!! :haha:


----------



## hayley x

:hi: hope everyones ok. Aww BW I get BH loads, on sunday morning I had one after the other, at least 5 that hour and I was really worried!! Aww I love the santa piccy :thumbup:

We got Alex's xmas tree today, got him a real one, just took it up to him cause I was too excited, plus he would be 8 months old today!

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

lol twiggy!! Imagine what the other driver must have thought when paul got out of the car, especially a car with a santa family sitting inside lol


----------



## 3 girlies

happy 8 months Alex, thats gone so fast. Bet he loves his tree x


----------



## Beautywithin

Happy 8 months Alex xxx im sure he will love the tree Hayley


----------



## Beautywithin

Was anyone reading the posts that walkerscrisp was posting in 1st tri? she was meant to be preg with twins, but miscarried, turns out she has been lying and the scan pic she posted was stolen from another site... 

have people really not got anything better to do with there time! there are ladies out there who have lost babies for real, then you get people like her making up stories just for attention.. gets me so mad


----------



## 3 girlies

random, pic is on page 84!

im having curry for dinner, gonna give me heartburn for sure!


----------



## Beautywithin

It is curry week after all,OH has been wanting one every day to celebrate lol


----------



## 3 girlies

bw, i read about her, so pathetic what people do!

i didnt know it was curry week, i love it but i will pay the price later!!


----------



## 3 girlies

changing the subject but my scan pic as my avator is making me notice the cord around her neck each time i post :(


----------



## Beautywithin

I cant stand it, i will only try a bit of vindaloo if i go over due.. OH loves it he would eat it everyday if he could, i find with heartburn if i lay on my right side it makes it worse, if i lay on my left, it near enough goes.. strange?

i cant drink any fizzy drinks without getting it

i fancy KFC.. really gota stop with the take outs, especially with the little money we have we shouldnt be wasting it x


----------



## nervouspains

*God iv only been gone about 45min and have 3 pages to catch up on lol.

3girlies-  I hope you got a photo of that lolol

Oh BW  I hope they arent too bad- im too fat to get any lol

3girlies  hahaha you have lol that is so funny lol- Looking good Paul lol

Hi Hayley  Happy 8 months to Alex- Mr Gorgeous! Bet his tree will look fab, you will have to upload some piccys 

Omg what a pysco! xx*


----------



## randomxx

BW- i cant believe someone would actually do that its just sick!!! 

happy 8 months Alex

heidi- thts a great pic


----------



## pinkclaire

Happy 8 months Alex, hope your going to show us a picture of his tree hayley xx

3 girlies- That pic is great, I bet you have so much fun at xmas, it seems like it!


Sometimes my tummy feels like its tightening but I'm not sure if it BH or Jimmy moving! It all feels uncomfortable thats all I can tell haha. (God Im fed up of being pregnant now!)

BW- thats disgusting what a weirdo!


----------



## twiggy56

Happy 8 months Alex!! Bet he will love his xmas tree hun...

oooh yeah i read the thread about that walkerscrisps faker!! How utterly disgusting, what kind of a person needs attention THAT badly they would make up something so serious?! It really just makes u wonder what the hell goes on in some peoples heads...she needs serious help.

3g's - think the foto is gorgeous! and i never even noticed the cord! Im drawn to her little hand, its so cute...!

BW- YOU SAID KFC!!!! ooooh, i sooo want one now, and kfc is only 1 mile up the road...oh dear!! lol


----------



## mummysuzie22

Aww happy 8 months Alex..you need to post a pic of his tree..

We go swap every year for christmas..one year we go to my grans then next we go to hubbys mums..but next year we're going to my mums in America for christmas..can't wait!!! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

3 girlies, have a look at mine, you can see the cord round Jimmys as well, they are in my journal xx

Im off to my antenatel class now! Speak to you all either later or tomorrow xx


----------



## 3 girlies

ms, id love to go to america, especially at xmas. they make such an effort with everything over there. Im so jealous.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yea it's awesome at christmas over there..i want Alex and Kellan to expierence it too.. Can't believe Kellan will nearly be a year then!! Scary stuff xx


----------



## 3 girlies

happy 30 weeks ms :) xxxx

OMG only 70 days to go :shock:

I am packing my hospital bag today, im getting some of those mini shampoos etc out of superdrug to make my bag lighter! 

Then finally getting a winter coat & new ugg boots :)

I didnt get heartburn at all last night, my body was kind to me for once! I slept so well.

hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Congrats 3 g's on 30 weeks too!! Just think for you only 10 more Sleeps then wee madam will be here 

I think i got your heartburn last night..was up till 3 hunting for rennies and finally found some. Was murder.

Don't know how much they are in superdrug but in Asda the wee travel bottles were 4 for £3 and £1 each..they had loads to choose from was there for about 20 mins trying to pick some lol

xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning

happy 30 weeks Suzie & Heidi xxxxx

i had mc'ds for dinner last night and a large coke, i was surprized i did'nt get heartburn


yay we are going to get a christmas tree tonight,i cant wait, not looking forward to putting all the stuff on the tree, would love to get one thats already done lol but not seen any about

tis freezing here this morning


----------



## AimeeM

Hi everyone i'm back!

Haven't read through the posts yet cos i bet there are loads. Been having problems with my wireless modem and it has been stressing me out so just left it for a couple of days to have a break but connected it with wires for the time being.

Hope everyone is ok, woo 4d scan tomorrow! I knew i had to sort my connection out today ready for the pics to go on tomorrow :D

Right well i am going to catch up with the gossip i missed lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

Right-

Happy 30 weeks BW, MS and 3g's :D

Bw- I am so worried about still birth i think about it sometimes and try not to worry but the fear is always there :( and Callie i worry to about the anterior placenta.

3'gs- what kind of puppy has your sis got? Wayne said he nearly brought a staffy puppy home the other day for me it was a bitch with a heart shape patch on her eye. He said i would have melted when i saw her but i am glad he didn't bring it for me as once the cuteness wore off i would be left with a puppy and a newborn.... not good for me!

I'm kinda glad we are due after Christmas as a tiny baby wont appreciate it but at 9/10 months old they will enjoy opening presents and messing with the paper :D

LOL 3g's the santa family pic is cute hehe!!

Happy 8 months to Alex Hayley, i bet his tree is gorgeous and he will love it xx

OMG about that fake poster with the twin thing, what the hell???? How do they know it was fake? Gona go and have a look at the post.

I have had about 2 BH but they have not been painful, they weren't with Kayden though, perhaps that means another long horrid birth then :( I hope not. 3g's as if it was only 2 hours for you, that would be nice!

Wow, i think i went through around 10 pages! Sorry if i missed anything!


----------



## pinkclaire

Congrats on 30 weeks MS and 3Girlies!

Glad to see you back Aimee!

I had awful pains last night in my groin area, I can't describe them but they were horrid they only stopped this morning. I think maybe I over did it a bit yesterday, but after all the talk yesterday I was so sure something was wrong! jimmy was and still is moving like normal so managed to calm myself down!

OHs mum has just told me his nan and grandad now can't come to the wedding. I feel so gutted for him, only his mum and dad are coming out of his family, Noone else is bothering. It's a long way from Yorkshire to where we live but still. I am convinced it's because they don't like me now!


----------



## AimeeM

Aww no way! Why do you think they don't like you?


----------



## pinkclaire

AimeeM said:


> Aww no way! Why do you think they don't like you?

TBH Aimee I don't think they've ever been out of Yorkshire lol. When I met them they called me the posh Bath girl all the time (and I'm really not so dread to think if they met one of the actual Bath poshies!) and everytime I spoke his grandad said he couldn't understand me and just talked over me half the time!

Also last time we went up I was really sick with MS and couldn't get out of bed so I told OH to go visit them on his own, I don't think they were to impressed but I was so sick I wasn't going anywhere lol.


----------



## 3 girlies

well i went shopping, got some lovely pjs for my hospital bag & some toiletries etc, so im sorted, just need to pack them all in my bag & do Sydnee a bag with her bits in. :)


----------



## Beautywithin

Heidi how do you get so organized, i cant buy anything for my hospital bag until that hip grant money comes thru which at this rate dont look like its going to be befor xmas x

wheres Callie today? x


----------



## pinkclaire

Is today her scan day?


----------



## AimeeM

Oh dear giving us Yorkshire people a bad name! Tut tut! As if he was that rude though to talk over you. Some people have no manners.

3g's you are so organised i really need to think of doing my bag too. 

We got a letter from the council this morning saying that we have to move out so they can sort the rising damp out in our house. Well they aren't doing it before Christmas and they can get a move on after before the baby comes.


----------



## randomxx

happy 30 weeks 3girlies and mummysuzie

Callie's scan is tomorrow as far as i remember, she is online(msn) but her status is busy so she mibe just be swamped at work 

PC- its them that are missing out if they dont come to the wedding so dont stress about it your OH is just looking forward to making you his Mrs and getting drunk at the reception so he wont be that bothered :winkwink:

Aimee- glad to see you back


----------



## AimeeM

Yes Callie's scan is tomorrow so hopefully we will get lots of nice pics tomos!


----------



## pinkclaire

Random- yeah your right, Theyre missing out on a good day! Aparently they've written a letter to us, typical MIL so impatient she had to tell me lol. Think I would have rather found out from the letter they're writing. 

Yeah Callie is probably just busy xx


----------



## randomxx

PC- im sorry i always laughed at you when you told me you had little MJ (yes ive renamed Jimmy) keeping you awake through the night, i got the experience last night everytime i woke up he was moving and if it wasn't him that woke me it was OH turning and elbowing my tummy (not hard) but that was a cue for little man to wake up again so im a tired bunny!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Thats ok I will just laugh at you when you still have to go through labour and mine is done :haha: 

Seriously though, the sleepless nights are awful arn't they, I really struggle to cope when I'm tired as well everything seems much worse!!


----------



## nervouspains

Bloody ell! Finally! I can get my fix lol

Good afternoon ladies! :friends:

Happy 30weeks MS & 3girlies!

Lol thanks random & PC yea I was, I have been so busyyy! for a change- but even though I was busy- it was personal stuff I was doing, sorting bank stuff etc :rofl:

How are we all?

Ooooh Ams I SO cant wait for our scans tomorrow! I cant wait to see how advanced the baby boys look!! 

Iv been so wrapped up in my 'work' this morning- I havent even eaten yet!!
But dont you worry BW I will make up for it at lunch time LOL xxxx


----------



## randomxx

yeah but you'll be getting the proper sleepless nights before i do tho hehe god my eyes just want to close and go to sleep no chance of that when ive got bloody work in an hour! 

i wonder who will have the longest labour out of us all?

glad to see you online callie


----------



## AimeeM

I really hope Nathan has moved his arms away from his face. I think he has defo moved cos the kicks etc are low down behind the placenta now cos they feel a lot more cushioned and sometimes it feels like he is gonna pop his hand out and give us a wave :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

I hope I have a long labour so OH can get here hehe.


----------



## AimeeM

pinkclaire said:


> I hope I have a long labour so OH can get here hehe.

Awww i wonder if you will feel like that while it is happening, i would say you would be lucky to have a short one but for you you would feel unlucky if you get that lol xx


----------



## randomxx

think your the only woman in the world who wants a long long labour lol! i'd be quite happy with a short one x


----------



## Beautywithin

you may just change your mind when you experience the first contraction Claire lol

Aimee & Callie im sure you will get excellent pics, 

i cant wear anything at the moment, without it itchying my belly, anyone else getting stretch marks, touch wood! i hav'nt got any new ones, but a million from when i was preg with Paris x


----------



## AimeeM

I don't know, i think i see stretch marks then i think they have gone. I get them worse from loosing weight not gaining it though so i dread to think what i will be like on my belly once he is out.


----------



## nervouspains

I got strech marks on my a*s! lololol where did they come from?! xx


----------



## AimeeM

I got most on my bum and hips last time i guess i am one of those lasses who are all ass and thighs lol a moment on my lips a lifetime on my hips...


----------



## pinkclaire

I'd go through the pain if it meant he could be here. Seriously I would!

I haven't got any stretchies yet thanks god because I don't think OH could put up with another thing about my body to winge about haha. But I'm the same, I normally get them when I lose weight so think it will be after or very near the end!

Bw- my tummy itches all the time it's horrid!


----------



## 3 girlies

my tummy itches too, i have stretchmarks from having Roxie, didnt get a single one with Reese!!

i'm in pain today, it hurts so bad when i walk where Sydnee's head is so low, it feels like its grinding in my pelvis. My bump is really low today too.

I got a coat from tescos today, not a maternity one but it only has buttons up the top & then kind of flares out a bit, i got it in a bigger size so it will last me till feb, £25 bargain!!...so i treated myself to a hat & scalf set that match the colour of my luna pushchair lol

i also got some new ugg boots so i'll be warm on the walk to school in the mornings at last :)

looking forward to seeing your pics aimee & np. they'd better pose so we can get a good look at their cute little faces! xx


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: just popped on to wish both Aimee and Callie good luck with your 4d scans tomorrow, I cannot wait to see pics :cloud9: hope your boys are posing away :hugs: xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol ooh 3girlies you will look groovy with matching hat & scarf with the pram lol.

I often wonder if its how Max is laying, because sometimes I feel a really big pressure low down, as if someone is laying on my pelvis lol sorry I know I must sound silly- but I dont know for sure if that is Max :shrug: it doesnt happen all the time?
And because I had a really fully bladder, I also felt movement about 2-3inch below my boob on the right side- I wonder if this was him as well?

Happy 29 weeks hayley!

Thank you ladies, I hope so too! 
Its prob coinsidence, but at every scan i have been too (including my gender scan) he was facing spine to my tummy, but as soon as I wee- he flips over.
I wondering if I should take a couple of bottles of water with me incase I need to do a flippy on him lool xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Hehe, they told me at the last scan for next time i come to try not to have anything too stimulating because if the baby is moving too much it makes it way harder to get a good angle.
I don't know what i am going to do tomorrow without my morning coffee!

I have a positive feeling this time though, last time it was like i knew something wouldn't go right but this time i feel really excited. I just hope he is playing lol!


----------



## AimeeM

Happy 29 weeks Hayley :D xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Happy 29 weeks hayley!

that is true aimee, i had a lucozade befor my scan, and even tho we got one or 2 good pics, he was forever moving, so maybe the chocolate and coke isnt a good idea callie after all lol x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol thanks girls, I might have a glas of orange juice about an hour before the appointment, just to wake him up a little lol.
Then water until after lol, oh and some boring toast lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Happy 29 weeks Hayley xx


----------



## twiggy56

Hi guys,

just nipping on quickly...claire hun thanks for the texts today, you're a wee gem! Doctors went good and bad i suppose...

He took more bloods to check my thyroid (but i didnt faint this time!! woo!), and then took 3 readings of my bp...one when i was sitting up and it was like 80 over 50 again, then he took it when i was lying down and it went up to 90 over 60 (i think? lol) and then he took it again sitting up and it dropped back to 80 over 50 again!!

so he said your trend at normal (sitting up) is very low...so he foned the obstetrician for a consult and OB said that low bp is actually _*good*_ for baby but bad for _me_! but he advised as i get further along and baby gets bigger it will only get worse, and i will feel increasingly faint, weak and will easily pass out :wacko: as the pressure on my arteries will only increase...

so good news is baby is safe and bad news is...im not lol. I'l probably suffer from exhaustion, dizziness and will be prone to fainting :( Only thing Ob could prescribe is rest!! (not that i already dont take it easy!!) Im meant to avoid situations where i have to stand longer than 10 mins and sleep whenever my body tells me to! So yeah...thats the low-down from me from today...

trying to catch up...*Happy 30 weeks MS and Heidi*!! :yipee: im so very jealous of you...:rofl:

and good luck Aimee and Callie for your scans tomorrow!! May your little boyo's be co-operative!!

xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Twigs, so is there anything you can do for it? Or only rest?!

Hoping all goes well tomorrow :)
I should be able to get on and let you know how it went, but it wont be until Monday that I can upload piccys, but I promise I will!

Only 23 mins until I can go home!!!! Finally this day is almost finished, then its SATURDAY!!!!!!!! :yipee: xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Nope, they cant do anything else! It would be dangerous to try and raise my bp and wouldnt be good for baby...right now a low bp is actually healthy for bubs so...im afraid il just have to suffer the exhaustion and faintness!! But i suppose it could be alot worse...being told to rest isnt the worst thing in the world eh!!

Bloods came back clear though and im not anemic which is good! :thumbup:

Nooooo! cant believe we'l have to wait til monday to get your piccies callie!!!!! You'l just have to give us a very detailed description!! Tell us who he looks more like- mummy or daddy?!! Iv got a total daddys girl, i carry her for 9 months and endure the pain of labour for her to pop out looking like Jamie...TYPICAL!! :rofl:

What time is the scan hun?! Oh and im also doing the 'friday dance' too :happydance: thank god!!

Im getting cracking on this nursery this weekend!! (well, i'l watch while jamie strips the wallpaper and paints :rofl:)


----------



## nervouspains

Yay at least no having to take horrible tablets :)

LOL! I deffo will :D

Whooo! its at 11.40, I think Aimees is just after 10 :)

Lol good girl!

Im logging off now, but will hopefully (fingers crossed) be on tomorrow afternoon! xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

good luck for the 4d scans today ladies!! xx

Im shattered, Roxie woke up at 4:45am!! Pauls at work today so its another boring saturday!!!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Same here heidi, OH is at work, i didnt get to sleep till 1:30 because i was waiting up for him to come in, was putting the xmas tree up,Its paris's xmas fair at her school,so we may pop along there

grrr i cant find my fone, its somewhere in the bedroom, because i heard it, but now its gone flat


enjoy the scans aimee and callie xx


----------



## randomxx

Good luck with the scans Aimee and Callie fingers crossed your boys are cooperating today lol! Looking forward to seeing the pics! 

3girlies- early to bed for you tonight then 

BW- i love xmas fayres lol

i have been up since 6.30 couldn't sleep! i had a really weird dream last night that basically i was in a photographers getting pictures of my boy blown up (cant remember what he looked like now) whilst i was there i lost his hospital tag and got soooo upset as its an important thing and its something i wanted for his keepsake box anyway i woke up in tears! stupid pregnancy dreams lol


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah random lucky dreams are not real xx

im getting stressed now, dunno how we are gunna manage xmas, and to buy everything else we need for Adam, im so much more organised this time round then i was with P... 

whenever i think iv done my list and its finished, there is always something else that crops up that we need to add!!! x


----------



## randomxx

BW- just make sure you have all of Paris presents hun (and dont add anything else to her lust lol) and the essentials for Adam anything else you can get later on or people will buy you x


----------



## twiggy56

Hope the scans go well today Aimee and Callie!! Cant wait to hear all about them!! You'l be on a scan high all day...!!

My dreams are crazy too random!! I keep having dreams that jamie's cheated on me and i wake up wanting to smack him lol...poor guy just lies there and is none the wiser while i stare at him in a rage :rofl:

Bw im soooo not ready for xmas either...iv just decided none of my family are getting presents lol. Dont think they expect me to shop anyway, especially now iv been told by the doctor to aviod the shops!!! Its a bit of a cheeky 'get out of jail free' card!! :haha:

wooo! im painting her nursery today...spent about an HOUR last night in B&Q til 9pm choosing the perfect shade of pink lol....now im guna watch jamie paint while i sit on my arse!! (docs orders and all eh....:rofl:)


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh bet it will look lovely twigster, our nursery is almost done, all i need is stickers, a couple of pictures and shelfs and his cot, then it will be perfecto x


----------



## randomxx

god i cant wait to get started on my little man's nursery! 

twiggy- ive had those dreams aswell hun they are not nice my OH is forever wondering why im in a really bad mood with him in the mornings! i had one that his ex told me i wouldn't be a good mum and he didnt say anything i was bloody raging lol! 

BW- did you manage to get some border?


----------



## 3 girlies

my nursery is already decorated but its blue :(
The girls room is pink so id love to paint Sydnee's room lilac but theres no way i can afford it, especially when its fine how it is. just have to make do with blue i guess.


----------



## Beautywithin

randomxx said:


> god i cant wait to get started on my little man's nursery!
> 
> twiggy- ive had those dreams aswell hun they are not nice my OH is forever wondering why im in a really bad mood with him in the mornings! i had one that his ex told me i wouldn't be a good mum and he didnt say anything i was bloody raging lol!
> 
> BW- did you manage to get some border?

Yes i got it now, had to pay £5 more then it actually is off ebay, but least it will all be done befor xmas now x


----------



## hayley x

:hi: hope you're all ok :hugs: has Aimee or Callie been on with scan piccies? I normally miss whereever people post them :dohh: 

Wow Adams nursery's nearly done: thumbup: we got the baby some pink drawers and a wardrobe yesterday and put them up and her room looks lovely, still quite a lot to do yet but we've now moved the crib into our room ready for her :dance: The time has suddenly come to a standstill now though :(

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

its having the money, i cant buy his cot until i get the surestart grant thru ( thats if i do )

callie updated on facebook hayley, not heard from Aimee yet

have you put alex's xmas tree up yet? x


----------



## hayley x

:( we dont get the surestart grant, could really do with it though, didnt get it for Alex either.

I was texting Callie earlier and she said how their scans went but I wondered if there was any piccies, I love love love 4d piccies :D

Yes we took it up to him when he was 8 months, I just couldnt wait hehe. We have got him lots of things to take up, but am waiting til the 1st to take them up. Havent got any decorations for home cause its our 1st xmas together but at lease Alex will look the part :haha:

You all ready for xmas?
xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hayley you can claim the sure start grant after shes born, as soon as you get tax credits (at least £20 per week) which most people will definately get, you can claim. thats what i had to do when i had Reese because i didnt qualify until i was getting the tax credits (if that makes sense) So many people i know have missed out on the money because they didnt think they could get it.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Depends on your income tho 3 g's doesn't it? xx


----------



## AimeeM

Hey everyone! Been out all day so only just able to update.

We really enjoyed the scan. Nathan had moved so we got to see his face, his body is still too curled up though so we just got head shots but we saw a lot so are happy.
He looks just like his dad, i can't believe how much he looks like him, it is amazing how much you can tell.
Apparently i am all baby which i thought so the pics have womb in them too but i don't mind as i know it can't be helped. The dvd is really good though, we got 12 mins when we only got the 5 min package.
I am going to put the pics on facebook now, i took camera shots of the dvd xx


----------



## AimeeM

mummysuzie22 said:


> Depends on your income tho 3 g's doesn't it? xx

Anyone who gets higher rate child tax credit can apply, all babies under 1 get the higer rate unless you earn over £65,000 a year!


----------



## 3 girlies

it says on the form if you get £1095 a year tax credits with a baby under 1 then you can claim. We waited until Reese was born until we claimed, coz we obviously didnt get tax credits till then. we got it both times & it helped out so much.


----------



## 3 girlies

AimeeM said:


> mummysuzie22 said:
> 
> 
> Depends on your income tho 3 g's doesn't it? xx
> 
> Anyone who gets higher rate child tax credit can apply, all babies under 1 get the higer rate unless you earn over £65,000 a year!Click to expand...

i wish paul earnt that much lol!!!


----------



## AimeeM

I know, i wish Wayne did too!!

Just trying to upload pics on facebook it is going so slow...


----------



## 3 girlies

im waiting for paul to come home so i can start cooking fajitas, im starving!! 

I was going to finally start wrapping up presents tonight but Reese had used up all my selotape :growlmad: so now i cant.


----------



## 3 girlies

im still waiting for paul to come home, he said he'd be back at 3:30pm!! Hes out all day tomorrow at football, hes really annoyed me!


----------



## twiggy56

Im waiting on my HIP coming thru...never mind the surestart! I cant apply for that til wednesday anyway! Hope i get it...i should as im on JSA..

Oooh Aimee im off 2 check FB for these piccies!! Im so glad it went well for you hun! Good little nathan being so well behaved for mummy and daddy!!#

Well painting hasnt even started yet lol! Its taken us hours to strip off the damn wallpaper!! We didnt realise it took so much bloody effort!! :rofl: Will let the wall dry out from the steamer and then do a coat after Xfactor!!


----------



## Beautywithin

excellent pics Aimee, it was defo worth waiting them few extra weeks

Ah im almost ready for xmas Hayley, soon as i finish my shopping, is the only time i can enjoy it when i no i have got everything done

x


----------



## mummysuzie22

I get tax credits just now about 2,000 a year but if i wait till Kellan is born then more than likely i'll get it? Stuff like that confuses me lol

Aimee so happy that Nathan moved his hands  Just going to have a look on your facebook.

Men..all am gonna say 3 g's lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

ms, you can claim now on that amount. :) i have my form already, just need to get my midwife to sign it.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Might fill it in and send it off then..what's the worst that can happen..all they can say is no. Would def help though especially with christmas and such xx


----------



## AimeeM

Morning everyone, how are we all today?

I have woke up with a horrible dizzy headach today. I am going to have a word with the MW on wed as i have been getting a lot of bad headaches over the past couple of weeks. It is my 28 week app on weds, are they every two weeks after that? I can't believe we are this far on already it seems unreal!

I am a little pissed off as last night i downloaded adobe photoshop trial which took 6 hours to dowload, i went to bed while it was still downloading, and this morning it has totally vanished from my computer. Even the emails they sent to confirm my registration have vanished! Strange. I was looking forward to messing around with some photos lol.


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning

hope you feel better soon Aimee, im not feeling great either, even more pissed off that i got up extra early to do my hair, just for it to now look a mess, because its been pissing it down and is wel windy here, they need to come up with something better then an umbrella because it just dont work, combind with wind and rain, there are hats yes, but i cant even where them at the mo because my face is so fat lol


----------



## AimeeM

Forgot to say, i scared myself a little last night reading my book. I started to worry about if i go in to labour quickly on my own and end up giving birth on my own :(


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Maybe something to do with your blood pressure aimee? After 28 weeks you have one at 32 then 36 then every 2 weeks after that xx


----------



## AimeeM

Thanks BW, there is no thanks button on your last post?!


----------



## AimeeM

Hmmm MS- there is no thanks button on your post either, strange! I thought it could be due to bp.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hmm..there's one on yours..tis strange.. 

More than likely will be due to that..hopefully midwife will be able to tell you at the appt and hopefully can sort it..

Anyone else back to going to the bathroom all the time? every time he moves feel the need to go to the bathroom. xx


----------



## AimeeM

Yes, although the need to wee 1000 times a day never really left me to be honest!

The thanks button has come back now!


----------



## twiggy56

Morning!!!

Aimee you should get bloods done at your 28 week app and also bp reading so see how that turns out? You know what hassle iv been having with my bp! It can cause so many other things too! Maybe thats why u feel so rotten?!

Well AMAZINGLY its actually sunny here! When is it ever sunny in scotland and not in england?! lol....something fishy is going on! However its bloody baltic, and its guna hit -7 tonight :wacko: might crack out the thermal pj's!! :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning everyone, Aimee, wasnt your blood pressure low once before? That's how I feel when mine is low. I find because of min I have to eat regularly to stop the dizziness?

Today I've got a real sense of what to do today! I've got loads to sort out but just can't be bothered! :rofl:


----------



## nervouspains

Good morning ladies! :hi:

Hayley- gorgeous aviator piccy hun :D

Aimee- I love love love your piccys on Nathan! Fingers crossed Max is co-operating second time lucky on Sunday!

3girlies- I didn&#8217;t know about the surestart, im deffo going to be claiming for that when I am entitled to tax credits.
I don&#8217;t think I will though until after April 2010 &#61516; 
Im still bloody waiting for my HIP! Has anyone elses come through yet?

So this is what happened on my weekend lol

Saturday: went in to be scanned at 11.45- he was breech and had a fist covering his face&#8230; she jiggled my belly nope he was asleep!
11.50- I go for a walk and have a mars bar & orange juice&#8230; 12.15- now he has 2 fists in front of his face and yawned, she jiggles jiggles lol nope hes not budging, she measured his head and belly- told me I was measuring 31 weeks and he was 3.8 pounds!
12.30- I come back from a brisk walk, no he is not budging! So I have to go back for a re scan next Sunday so looking forward to seeing him again :) and also got 1 pic, so im uploading that on to FB now.

Sunday: shopping of course! Lol

Today midwifes- spoke to her about what happened at my 4D scan, she measured and felt my uterus- I am measuring just over, which is right as im 28 +5 today, she said she could feel him and his head was at the bottom and he is measuring- at the most- 2 weeks ahead. She said he probably is around the 3 pound mark, because, well OH and I aren&#8217;t exactly small people lol.
She did my bloods for my GTT- OMG the drink was gross! Every mouthful I took I thought I was going to puke! Then she did my BP- all good.
Then I spoke to her about some concerns, and asked her that sometimes I have to waddle because my lower pelvis sometimes hurts where I can feel a &#8216;weight&#8217;- she said that&#8217;s him laying on it and advised me to get one of those lifting stretch bands to lift him off my pelvis. I asked her about that winded pain I get under my right boob, she said again its Max where he is stretching up instead of out, and its where my ribs are starting to move to the sides like wings, instead of the way they normally are. I asked what my consultant was going to look for at my 34 week scan, she said if my consultants wants too she may decided to induce me earlier- infact im going to ask her if she will! Lol no harm in asking! I might ask to be induced when im 38 weeks :shrug: &#8230;apparently she might do because of my history with Angel.
She said if I do have GTT she is going to call me tomorrow sometime after 10, if I don&#8217;t she is going to text me. If I do though, then I will have to see a whole other group of consultants and then will need to have more scans&#8230; so yep that&#8217;s me for this wild weekend lol.

Materinty leave- iv decided I will work up until the end of Jan, because even if they induce me, it wouldn&#8217;t be before 37 weeks and il be 37 +2 when I leave.

Im going to put my xmas tree up on Sunday yay I bought a few more decorations for it this year, so looking forward to putting them on the tree &#61514;

How is everyone? xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Well i alway have a reading of 90 or 100/60 so it is usually stable but a little on the low side. They still haven't got my bloods back from the 12 weeks app!! So slack.

Oh it is so cold here too and it was pissing it down last night. Roll on summer. Well if we get one!


----------



## AimeeM

Glad it went well at the mw callie, yes they will induce you early so he doesn't get too big! So wow he could be here even sooner :D

You will get tax credits for max as soon as you ring up and let them know he is born, all childeren get it unless your on a millionaires wage lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Wow what a busy weekend you had np!! How exciting he could be here sooner!! 

Have the consultant on Friday so will hopefully have a date on Friday. Also have my growth scan. Can't wait to see him. A bit nervous tho cuz i didn't have a 20 week scan so hoping nothing is wrong with him. Just keep positive thinking 

Have so much to do. Really need to start packing the house up. 2 weeks on Wednesday we move. Going to pack some of my bag today. Going to Matalan on Friday so just gonna get a few pairs of joggers and t shirts for the hospital that way the bag is packed and ready to go  

xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol thanks Ams, well im certintly not on that wage lol.
yay I will deffo do that- and try for the sure start, no harm in asking :)

I know, I hope so! I hope they induce me around 37-38 weeks, I reckon then he would be a fairly normal weight, im going to ask my consultant if they will induce me when I see her at my 34 week scan, I so hope she says yes lol xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks MS :D
Kellan will be just fine :D

Have you started packing at all? lol

Has anyone started on there hospital bag? Im waiting until the new year- but I think I should start buying bits now, the sooner the better! lol

My mw is going to call/ text me tomorrow after 10 with my GTT results... Im pretty nervous, but at least il know this time tomorrow :) xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Packed a few bits and pieces but that's it lol such a procrastinator!!

Hopefully everything will be ok np..at least you'll get your results back quite quick.

Am starving..don't know what to have for lunch xx


----------



## pinkclaire

In my usual style I'm worrying about what I actually need and what I should buy. So no I haven't started my bag but I am starting to panic when ever I look at the list! I'll need about 10 bags at this rate!


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol pc..you might be better packing 2 bags one for labour and one for your hospital stay and baby stuff. You also don't really need half the things on the list..just the necessities sp? 3 g's is probably the best person for advice on what you really need as she's been through it twice already  xx


----------



## Beautywithin

iv just got a hospital bag, with nothing in it lol

got a billion and one things to do aswell claire, but cant be arsed


anyone got there hip grant money thru yet? im still waiting! x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Nope bw but i just sent mine away the other day..again a procrastinator lol

I read somewhere on the forum that cuz of the mail strike there is a 4 week backlog xx


----------



## AimeeM

Ms i agree Kellan will be fine, it will be exciting to see him :D

Callie is it a growth scan at 34 weeks?

Bw i rang them this morning, it still isn't on the system...

I need to think about a hospital bag too!


----------



## AimeeM

They told me six weeks this morning on the phone, seems to be getting longer!


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks MS, 3 girlies give us advice lol, what are you packing!

BW it's a rubbish feeling isn't it, I'm just going to waste my whole mat leave I reckon! Although I'm going to aquabumps tonight, I had the worst dream last night about how I looked in my wedding dress, it has really scared me so decided I need to do something to stop the double chin becoming a triple chin!

Got the midwifes tomorrow, anyone know what to expect?


----------



## nervouspains

Lol BW an empty bag lol

No im still waiting for mine! I sent it on the 19th Nov!

Yes I assume it is :shrug: its with my consultant so im guessing she just wants to check how things are progressing.
MW said if I do have GD though, il be scanned again to check the growth of baby.
OMG 6 weeks?! Probably have our babies before the HIP! lol xxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

That's rubbish 6 weeks..need mine to buy the cot and some nursery stuff. 

lol pc..you'll look gorgeous!! Can't wait to see pics

I know it's a bit early to be doing my bag but i've read a few stories where babies came early and knowing my luck if my bag isn't done he will come early lol

Is tomorrow your 32 week appt PC? xx


----------



## Beautywithin

im sure you havent a double chin claire, mine is defo a triple now! you wouldnt think 2 stone would make a lot of difference to someone's appearance, but seriously it does, it dont help with people saying oh you have gained so much weight, i guess its because they have only ever seen me slim lol

Im meant to be seeing the MW tomoz, but gota cancell now because she only wanted to see me for my blood test results and i only got them done sat, so i doubt they will be back yet


6 weeks is taking the piss aimee especially as people seemed to be getting them after a week, a month or so ago, 

callie i hope your lil man shows his face on sunday.... just as much as you we want to see his wee lil face

Claire have you noticed from 30 weeks that your bubs has been kicking a load more, Adam has always been active, but since last week, it feels he is moving about in there all day x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Has anyone noticed there little one getting into a routine with moving? I never paid much attention to it with Alex but since the midwife mentioned it he moves when i wake up about 8 for about 5 mins then goes back to sleep about 4-5 hours later wakes then goes back to sleep and does that all day. He moves a bit more at night about 10ish. Hope he stays like that when he's born lol. Altho i don't really get kicks anymore more just moving and sticking a foot out here and there. I get a few shudders at the bottom of my pelvis which feels like when a wet dog shakes himself to get dry lol best possible way to explain it lol anyone else get that? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks MS and BW!

BW- People say the same things to me as well, I hate it. I actually dread going somewhere where people know me becasue of the comments. I tried to tell my OH about it and he just says well you pregnant, of course people are going to remark on it, but what he doesnt get is every single person you see has something to say about your weight which really gets to me! 

MS & BW - My baby has moved a lot from the start, I am actually not sure when it sleeps, I think Jimmy is like Daddy and wriggles in its sleep, the other night I had OH foot going and Jimmy kicking in my tummy at exact same time, they are so alike lol. But Im the same, I find I get more movements rather than kicks now, but it does really hurt now! x


----------



## Beautywithin

I cant really tell at the moment because he is always moving lol, but i have noticed some sort of pattern, he will wake me at 3am kicking the matress lol, ( every night ) then he will start kicking again at 7:30 just befor his daddy leaves for work

he is mostly active at nights, i remember with paris, she would always kick me at 2 in the morning for ages, and funny enough i woke up at 2am with contractions... 

x


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol..Kellan moves about 4 in the morning but only wakes me for a minute then fall back asleep. I think the fact i have a bit more padding i don't feel the movements as much which in some ways am greatful lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

I know it does take the piss,i sent mine on the 9th of November, i could really, really do with it now too.

Nathan seems to move when i wake up and i am laid in bed and when i lay down in bed at night. He is pretty quiet during the day with the odd time he moves here and there. He seems to have calmed down in the night now too!


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks BW :D

MS- I always notice he moves first thing in the monring then again around 2 for about an hour, then again in the evening about 8, then maybe once or twice aobut 10 and thats it normally lol.
I never feel him at night- maybe he is so chilled he will go through the nigth straight away haha wishful thinking lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol..here's to wishful thinking lol

Alex started sleeping through the night at 4 weeks. One night he was sleeping and i was soo tired..he woke up and i just put his dummy back in his mouth and we fell back asleep..woke up at 7 and realised he had slept through the night and that was him from then on lol i have to say i've had it really easy with Alex he gave up his bottles at 14 months and started asking to go to his bed without being asleep before he was put in it. Never got out of it just fell asleep.He was the same about potty training just decided one day to start using it. I've been spoiled with him and have a feeling this one might be different lol. I feel a bit nervous cuz i never took Alex's bottles away from him and never made him to go to bed if that makes sense? So i don't know what age really to do these things if he isn't like Alex and does it himself..not sure if this makes sense to you guys lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

You girls are so lucky! I cannot get comfy at night, Jimmy kicks whatever why I lie, I am going to have a fussy sleeper I think. Jimmy is quieter first thing in the morning, between 9-11 still a couple of lil movements but not big ones, then the fun starts all over again lol.


----------



## nervouspains

Wow MS you had it lucky! 
Well my mum said that me, then my twin sisters were all little darlings and we were going through the night from 6 weeks... then my brother came along- devils child- all he would do is winge winge winge, he didnt go through the night until he was 18 months!!! Then she said no more, but fell pregnant with my final brother and again he was another little angel lol.
So dont worry, you got another 2 to go before you get an evil one lolol xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Wow ms your so lucky! Kayden didn't sleep through until he was just past 1! He had his night bottle for ages too cos he was so hungry. I hope Nathan gets in to a better routine than Kayden did. I was lucky though Kayden had a day time nap till he was 3!


----------



## AimeeM

Callie are you one of 5 kids? How cool! I just got an older bro and a younger sis.


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol np..he's turned into a little devil now tho..he called me a silly old bugger the other day! The naughty things he says and you try not to laugh but you can't believe this wee person comes out with things like that and is being serious when he says it lol

I had to stop giving Alex a nap about 2 cuz he wasn't going to bed till about 9 or 10 at night. Have to say i do miss the quiet times during the day lol

Just gonna try my hardest to get in a routine everyday.

Also if it's dry going to get out and go walking with the wee man when Alex is at nursery in the mornings then go pick him up. He's at nursery full time on tuesday and thrusdays so gonna use those days to do my ironing and cleaning etc.Maybe a sneaky nap lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Yes theres like 100 of us! Lol!
Thanks for your comment on my photo :hugs: OH wanted me to delete that Emma after her comments! I deleted the 'your crazy' comment!... I think il delete her altogether though lol, saying things like that! I can spend my money on MY baby however I wish! So thanks for that comment :)

LOL MS :rofl: 'silly old bugger' Im sitting here laughing so muchm, what a funny thing to say lol.
Im dreading what I will be like with Max- even trying to tell my puppy off and him yapping back to me makes me laugh, and he comes up for a cuddle then, so I dont know how il be able to control my laughter with a child lol.

Im deffo going to try and get baby in to a routine straight away- this is why im a bit :shrug: about feeding on demand? xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol np..he's going through the terrible 2's a year late lol.

You'll be fine with Max..just need to hide your face if he does something naughty that's funny lol 

I'm with you on that one np..i've decided tho am gonna see how it goes in hospital with the breastfeeding and how tired etc i am and take it from there. Not gonna beat myself up about it if i can't hack it. The midwives go on and on about it but you just need to block off a bit or you'll feel pressured into doing it. They talk all about the benefits etc with breastfeeding but Alex was bottlefed and he has only had 3 colds and one ear infection since he was born so i'm not really focusing on that aspect of it xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol thanks MS.

Yea deffo, im going to try and do that too- I think once I get in to the routine of having a baby, then i can adapt to make it more suituable for him to fit in to my lifestyle.
Maybe il look in to expressing, so he is still having breast milk but i can sort the feeds.
Im just worried he will obviosuly smell the milk on me and will start to winge lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Iv deleted that girl of my fb too now.
BW commented on my status, and she commented too, why? there was no need weirdo! So iv deleted her now lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah who you talking about callie- im slow off the mark today

i was lucky aswell, Paris slept right thru the night from 3 weeks, but because i had PND i still found everything hard to do, i would wake up constantly to see if she was ok, kept having this fear the blanket was over her face, one time it was i nearly had a heart attack i swear! so ladies, when bubs is here, defo get sleep when you can even if it means you sleep when they do sod the housework x


----------



## AimeeM

That is it, it's up to you what you do with your cash but i think it is so worth it and i am sure she probably wastes her money on trash anyway lol!

I am gonna try BF for a little bit then go on to bottle, Wayne really wants to help out so he would rather i bottle feed anyway. It is only the first feed that is significantly better i was told in the hospital last time and if you read the side of a tin of food and see all the vitamins on it there is far more than would be in my milk i would think!


----------



## nervouspains

That girl- Emma
When i uploaded my 4D pic the first commetn was 'and how much did that costs!?' then 'your crazy' and now on my status, after you she had wrote 'me too ;)' Wdf weirdo, shes not pregnant or anything, so I thought hmmmmfph im going to delete you and your comments now lol.

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Bw i totally agree with sleep when you can!!

NP lol, what a weirdo! i deleted someone yesterday cos she was meant to be my friend (she really wants a kid even though hers is still basically a baby),
'I hate all pregnant people and wish they would all go fuck off if you can't hack being pregnant then dont get fucking pregnant'.

I could have said some very nasty stuff to her but i just though sod it, delete, why rise to her pettiness.


----------



## nervouspains

Really? I hope he is as chilled out when he is born to how chilled he is now lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Im logging off now ladies, speak in the morning xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Bye :wave:


----------



## 3 girlies

hope everyones ok? We have our lights up outside, i made paul dig them out the garage. Wish i had more though, might sneak & get some tomorrow lol

I cant believe its december tomorrow, nearly xmas. :)
i just helped the girls write a letter to santa, Roxie scribbled all over the paper but Reese wrote a proper letter, its the first year shes done that!

i have to wrap prezzies tonight, got so many to do, i hate wrapping, i start of really keen but after a while i cant be bothered anymore lol.


----------



## hayley x

Awww sounds like your really getting in the xmas mood, I think I'm gunna be a right grinch this year, although I do like xmas wrapping so I'll come and do yours for you :haha:

We was in town today and they have the xmas tree up with the board where you can buy a child a present and I just wanted to cry. There was a little boy there who was 9 months and lots of newborns to buy for and I just felt so sad, theres all these babies with no families and then theres us (a family with no baby :cry: ) I think its really hitting my now that this should be our first christmas with our baby, yet its not :cry:

Sorry I dont usually like to talk like this in here but I am so down :cry:

Hope everyones ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Aww Hayley :hugs: It is natural to feel how you do, don't apologise! :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww Hayley hun, thats what we're here for. It must be so hard for you, but Alex will still be there with you at christmas and will know what amazing parents he has xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Hayley you'l make me cry!! Hun, i cant imagine what it feels like for you...but Alex will still be with you this christmas, and you are still a little family, all four of you...dont apologise, i wish i could give you a big hug! You're such a sweetheart and a fantastic mummy :hugs:

xx


----------



## 3 girlies

Hayley dont apologise, we are all here for eachother through the highs & the lows. Alex will be with you at christmas, just like hes with you all the time. :hugs:

Reese says that when we lost Galley (my twins fiance) he flew to the clouds with big white wings, but when you get there they take the wings away so that other people can use them to get to the clouds. Thats why they dont come back from the clouds. I think children have such a nice way of putting things when we struggle to find explanations, if that makes sense. 

he will be watching over you all the time & taking care of his little sister. xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i bled after i had a bath last night, not alot but still made me worry, its stopped today but what do you think it was, do you reckon its from having a bath? :shrug: I had a few cramps but i get them alot anyway. Everything seems ok now its weird.


----------



## AimeeM

Morning =)

What Reece said was so sweet bless her!

About the bleeding, i have no idea but i think it is worth mentioning to the MW or pop to the labour ward to be checked over.

Was up very early this morning as Kayden was to open his advent calendar!


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning

Hayley the other have said it all :) you and R are great parents,never forget that

Heidi was it very light?, iv had light pinkish show when iv had a bath, normally have showers because i have my baths extremely hot, which isnt good for the baby, but still ring your MW to be sure x

Claire happy 31 weeks xxxx


I feel a lil organized now, went to toys r us last night, and guess what after all that hassle trying to find a border, then now have loads in, yet when i ask'd they wouldnt give me a date as when more would be in, got paris some pressies, so its a start

Ah Aimee, P was excited about opening her avent calender, 

x


----------



## AimeeM

Lol i know what i have to do in future to get him out of bed, promise chocolate!

Happy 31 weeks Claire! Wow so near!


----------



## nervouspains

Top of the morning to you ladies!

Whoooooooooooooo my MW just texted me! I DONT have gestion diabeties! Yay! I just have a chubster for a baby boo then :yipee: :happydance: Oh I so hope he is co operating on Sunday, im soooo looking forward to seeing him again! Think I will drink a glass of orange juice before I go and will ahve some toast this time as well to wake him up :D :D
Oh ladies I cant tell you how happy I am, I was so sure I had it :thumbup:

Yay 3 girlies! Im making OH get the xmas tree down tonight! :D
Iv just put up my decorations at work lol

Oh Hayley :hugs: Dont apologise darling, we are all here supporting each other through everything.
I second what all the girls have said. Alex is with you All of the time, and he will be on xmas day as well, the 4 of you together :hugs: xxxxxxxx

3girlies- What a lovely thing for Reese to say.
I know this is a bit off topic, but it just shows how lovely and sweet and innocent children are. When my mum was pregnant with my brother, my twin sisters were two, and they were playing with there friends and talking about mummy having a baby and they were shouting to my mum 'We dont know if its a boy or girl yet do we mummy' 'No girls' 'We dont know if it will be black or white yet do we mummy' 'Well I think your dad would have something to say about that' :rofl: Just shows how innocent there minds are! lol

Im not too sure what the bleeding would have been sorry I cant help 3girlies xx

Happy 31 weeks Claire- Whooo 31!! :D

How annoying BW! You will have to upload piccys of the room deocrated!

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Aww Hayley as bw said the others have said it all..you both are fantastic parents!!

3 g's i would call the midwife just incase..it's probably nothing but better being safe than sorry..

Hehe Aimee..i nearly forgot all about Alex's advent calendar today lol can't believe it's the 1st already!!

Happy 31 weeks PC!!! 9 weeks to go 

And yayyy Callie for not having gd!!! xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha np about what you're sisters said lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Great news Callie- sounds like you got a good mw there, sending texts and all, i can never bloody get hold of mine lol x


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks girlies x

yay NP! Can't believe your midwife texts you!

I'm off to the midwifes now but will be back soon, I'm bloody knackered I spent half the night sorting wedding stuff and then couldn't sleep it's rubbish!

Have a good day x


----------



## nervouspains

yay thanks ladies :D

Have fun @ the mw's PC! Is it the 32 week check up xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Great news chick that you don't have GD!

I am happy as i just rang tax credits and they said i can apply for the surestart grant from 29 weeks, it is an amazing relief as i am very low on funds at the mo. They said you can apply if you get over £21 in child tax credits.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Did they say anything about income Aimee? xx


----------



## nervouspains

Wow thats great Aimee!- Does anyone how long after the baby is born that you can claim for surestart? I am hoping to try and have a go at claiming it when I get tax credits xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

You can claim up to 3 months after baby is born but on the form there's a box you can tick if you're waiting for your claim to come through so you don't need to delay in claiming xx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh thats great thanks MS, do you get a form from the job center? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

At my midwifes we have them every 3 weeks, so 28,31,34, then goes to every two weeks. Everything was fine, my blood pressure was low as usual, she said no wonder I get dizzy spells, bu everything else was good and blood tests came back fine!

Everytime she listens to the babies heartbeat she asks me if I know what I am having, I'm getting paranoid now lol.


----------



## mummysuzie22

You can download one and print it off on the job centre website np.

That's good everything went well pc..

It's blooming cold up here today!! Ready for it to snow xx


----------



## pinkclaire

MS- did you know you just posted the 1000 post in our thread! God we like to talk eh!

Its really cold here as well, I am debating whether to go out for the day, or just stay at home and maybe have a lil nap, well I know which one is most likely :haha:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Oooo we do talk!!! Just started this thread practically..

Can't be bothered going out either but need to go get my 2 bushes on face waxed lol

Getting bh just now and it's leaving me breathless..needing to get up and walk around to ease them off..talk about annoying xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks MS xx


----------



## 3 girlies

thats great that you dont have gd np :)
i wouldnt worry about measuring big, i did all along with Reese & she was 6lb when she was born.

i phoned my midwife, they said to ring straight away if i bleed anymore coz ive had a placental abruption so better to be on the safe side, its stopped though so ive relaxed a bit. 

i just went to asdas & finished the girls stocking presents, now i am completely finished xmas shopping, feel so organised!


----------



## twiggy56

Morning m'dears!!

Woo!! Callie for not having GD!! Bless you were so convinced u had it aswell! What a relief! 

Happy 31 weeks claire! Bloody hell i wish i would just get into the 30's already!!! Only one more week i guess!

I also got my SureStart form yesterday from the jobcentre but as MS said...you can download it and print it off too!! Iv filled it in already and will wait til im 29 weeks tomorrow to get it signed by the doctor and send it off.

Oh its bloody freeeezing here!! Hit -7 last night!! Im dying to just stay in my cosy jammies all day and not leave the house!! Although iv got a bunch of things to do today, including varnish a cabinet for the babys nursery which is sitting down in my mums garage! (im guna freeze while trying to do it!)

Also...I WANT AN ADVENT CALENDER!! :hissy: 

:rofl:


----------



## Beautywithin

Claire did you MW tell you what your bubs heartrate was? 

hmmm what does it actually mean if you are measuring big? do they allow you to have baby earlier? last MW appt she said i was measuring just right

still cant believe you are all finished heidi, im trying to finish xmas shopping and the nursery!


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol 3 g's you're so organised!! 

Am gonna order all of Alex's presents off amazon cuz i just can't face the crowds in the shops. Gonna get everyone elses on Friday after the hospital.

If you're measuring big could be a sign of gd. I'm measuring 3 weeks ahead and she was gonna send me for a growth scan but because of my waters leaking with Alex i was booked or one anyway. xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i cheated with my nursery though coz it was already done with all the furniture in it from Roxie lol

xmas shopping i started buying in january sales lol, i still have to wrap loads up though, its the part i hate!!!

i got Reese a traditional advent calender with glitter on it & pictures inside each door instead of chocolate, although they have 2 chocolate ones each aswell, Reese wasnt interested in the choc ones, just wanted to see what the picture was on the glittery one lol


----------



## 3 girlies

im measuring small this time but when Sydnee moves she feels quite big. I reckon she will be nearer 8lb as Roxie was 7lb 7oz.


----------



## randomxx

Morning ladies

NP- i told you you wouldn't have it and you'd be fine, glad all is well

Hayley- all the girls have said it already Alex will always be with you 

BW- thats bloody typical trust them to get it in stock now after you paying extra for it, at least its gone tho

i have the midwife today i phoned to book an appointment i want her to check my urine see if this infection has gone as my nxt appointment isn't until 22dec and it would take ages to get the results what with xmas and new year!

OH's sister bought him tickets for a concert on the 3rd of march (his birthday) so i reckon baby will now make an appearance on the 3rd just to annoy his daddy lol x


----------



## twiggy56

i say do all online shopping!

Im staying well clear of the shops (especially it being docs orders!- well thats my excuse! :rofl:)

as for nursery...im getting there- its coming together in little bits which is kind of annoying me! I ordered her wall letters for her name like early last week and they'v STILL not arrived...grr! As the car seat also hasnt...got a letter saying its another weeks delay in delivery!! :grr:


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks ladies :kiss:

Iv down loaded the form :thumbup: Il apply when he is here- no harm in trying :)

At my 34 week scan I am going to ask my consultant that if he is still measuring big, would I be able to be induced at 38 weeks? He is measuring 2 weeks ahead, and im starting to feel him and things a lot more now :) -finally!- Its made me more excited to see him again on Sunday!
Because even though I did see him, it was literally for aobut 2-3min each time and the sonogramist wasnt very nice, so I didnt really feel I really got to actually see him.
As its ona sunday this time, im hoping we have the same lady who did our gender scan, she was lovely xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

What's her name gonna be twiggy? Sorry if you've already said lol

I want to get some for Kellan's room but not wanting anyone to know his name till he's born so might just need to wait till his born lol

Once i get the hip grant in gonna order his cot and nursery items. wish it would hurry up xx


----------



## nervouspains

has the car seat still not come Twigs?! God sake, kick there ass in to gear!

I know mine too! I want to get a couple more bits for Max!

Yesterday afternoon OH went food shopping and bought Max 2 tops from Sainsburys! Bless him! I was so happy that he bought him something, without me being there, I sort of feel that I havent really let him get involved in that side of it as much, because he said to me when he showed me them 'I just really wanted to buy him something on my own' Oh bless him!
He bought 2 tops aged 3-6 months, they say:

Daddy + Me= Trouble!

and

Mummy's little monkey :cloud9:

xxxx


----------



## AimeeM

Hi sorry for the late reply, been out.

Well Wayne is on a low income and we get child tax credit which is over £21 a week, if you look at the bank it will say how much you get if you are unshure.
He said that any child tax credit over £21 is classed as higher than family rate and you can apply from 29 weeks onwards, if you don't qualify yet, you will be able to when the LO is born as all babies under 1 get the higher rate and you get 3 months after the birth to apply, unless your family income is over £65,000.


----------



## AimeeM

Glad all is well Claire! Do you know what LO's heartrate was?


----------



## twiggy56

omg the name letters just came in the post!! hahahah!! After me just moaning about it!! MS dont worry, iv not told anyone the name we've chosen! My OH has *sworn* me to top secrecy...and there are a couple people i know in real life on here on BnB that could snoop and spoil the surprise!!! So iv got to keep her name secret! It was OH that decided to keep secret! Although im kind of liking having one thing to ourselves...everyone knows the sex, due date and even what she looks like now as 4D pics went up on FB!! lol

Yeah NP they just sent a letter saying its been delayed ANOTHER week!!!! :grr: im so mad! We've already been waiting one week and it was standard delivery!! Callie thats sooo sweet your OH bought Max clothes on his own!!!!!! I would probably cry if jamie came home with clothes for our girlie, i know what you mean about it being so lovely because _*they've*_ thought to get them all by themselves!!! aww!

Random how'd u get on at the midwife hun?!


----------



## 3 girlies

i have only told my mum & sister the name weve picked, no one else knows.


----------



## randomxx

haha that always happens to me twiggy the second i moan about not recieving something it appears in the post lol! ive got the midwife at 2.45pm so will let you know when i get back x


----------



## pinkclaire

I think I've got the heartbeat on my notes I will look it up later xx


----------



## twiggy56

Yeah 3g's its nice to have it for the big day...so i can present her to everyone for the first time by her name that nobody's heard! And plus i hear so many other people telling their name to family&friends and them not liking it...i would be so gutted if they made a comment, so i figure they cant say its a horrible name when shes here and in their arms!


----------



## nervouspains

Thas so true Twiggy- everytime I say 'Max' people say 'But thats a dog's name' or 'Haha ginger Max branning!'
Grrrrr! F-off! lol xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Callie i think Max is really nice!!! Bloody right you should tell them to f-off! I think that some people seriously dont think about what comes out their mouths...all that matters is that you and OH have chosen it and obviously love it enough to name your child that! So even if they're first opinion is 'its a dog's name' or whatever...well they should resepct your feelings!!

and btw Max is a great name! i think its really strong...and its cool too- i dont know one max that isnt cool!!!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol thanks Laura :hugs: I feel all impowered by your comment now lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Last time i looked max branning was bald lol


Seriously - i wouldnt give a hoot what anyone else says, not many where keen on the name Paris to start with, but she gets complimented on it loads now, this time round people are like, Oh Adam? its very plain compared to Paris, me and OH like it and that is all that matters! stuff the rest of them its not there child after all xx


----------



## twiggy56

exactly BW....you can never chose a name that _*everyone*_ will like...its just not possible!

so to avoid any offence on my part, when my friends ask if iv chosen a name i say yes but im sworn to secrecy by jamie and that seems to do the job! (only the MIL pushes it lol)


----------



## nervouspains

Lol thansk ladies.

I know im probably being silly, but this girl at work asked to feel my tummy... but she pushed down really hard at the top of it :( enough for me to tell her not to poke me!
I hope Maxy is ok... Now il have to get my doppler out. Stupid cow! xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Lol twiggy am the same no one knows Kellan's name.

Am sure he's ok np..Alex jumps on top of me and everything and he's fine. They're well cushioned in there xx


----------



## 3 girlies

bw i love the name adam, i loved it when they used it for the baby name in the tv series "cold feet" :thumbup:


----------



## twiggy56

Callie im sure Max is fine...i went over to my friends house yesterday and they have a MASSIVE labrador and its paws are the size of a wolf's, and it bounded its 2 front legs (with its huge claws :wacko:) right into my bump...was a little worried as its a powerful dog...

but girlie is swimming about in there like nobodys business lol...they are pretty safe in there, knocks and bumps just make their water swish around i think! 

xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks ladies :hugs:

BW- my Nan wants me to call Max, Adam, she always says what a lovely name it is :D 

xx


----------



## randomxx

ive decided if anyone tells me they dont like my childs name im going to say well i dont like yours but nothing can be done about that now can it lol! see how they bloody like it!

NP- as you know i love the name Max lol 

protein in my urine again at the midwifes so no doubt i'll get more antibiotics lol! ladies i need your help i got given my HIP grant form today but cant send it away i dont have a bank account as any money we have just goes into OH's and we both use the card but its not a joint account any ideas on what to do?


----------



## mummysuzie22

It should still be ok to go into oh's account random..at the bottom just put his name in the box xx


----------



## 3 girlies

you can open an account really easily. Does it have to be in your name then? i have alot of stuff that goes into pauls bank aswell like child benefit etc.


----------



## twiggy56

Yeah random its pretty easy to open an account, just walk into any bank and ask someone about a very simple account, they'l prob ask you about savings etc but just say you want a simple account for general use? The account i use is still my student one!! Got a bit of a dangerous overdraft limit so if i was tempted....so dont get an overdraft lol!

Im not 100% sure but im sure there was an option on the bottom of the form that told you what to do if you didnt have an active bank account to get the money into...?


----------



## randomxx

i just phoned them and they wont pay it into his account so i can either open an account which with xmas coming up could take awhile for it all to process and with xmas post it could end up that they dont recieve it in time as i have 31days from when the midwife signed it or tick the box saying i dont have an account and they will send out a giro lol! 

also does it matter what address i put was going to put OH's dads so it gets sent there as obviously im planning on moving? x


----------



## mummysuzie22

I wouldn't think it would matter what address as they don't know your address anyway if that makes sense? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I wouldnt of thought it would matter what address you put hun. I dont understand why its called a health in pregnancy grant, yet you cant apply until over 25 weeks (at my midwifes they give it to you at 28) and then it takes so long to come through! Well its certainally helped me be more healthy :winkwink:


----------



## randomxx

i'll just put his dads address then and fingers crossed it doesn't take ages and ages! 

hmm i wonder how many people actually use it for healthy eating lol thats defo what im using mine for veggies and fruit all the way :winkwink:


----------



## 3 girlies

im using mine to rent an allotment so i can have fresh fruit & veg :haha: as if, mines going on some clothes that dont have an elasticated waste band lol :thumbup:


----------



## twiggy56

3 girlies said:


> im using mine to rent an allotment so i can have fresh fruit & veg

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I LOVE this!! made me proper lol


----------



## AimeeM

My midwife said they won't do it before 25 weeks cos the legal abortion limit is 24 weeks and some people would get the money then get an abortion which i think is down right disgusting but i suppose there are some people out there who would be that low.


----------



## 3 girlies

morning all!! 

i wrapped up xmas prezzies last night & where i was sitting on the floor for so long it gave me such a bad tummy ache, i reckon poor Sydnee was squashed lol. I havent even touched the stuff thats hidden in the loft so unfortunately i'll be wrapping up prezzies for days :( i hate it so much, i'd rather pay someone else to do it.


----------



## Beautywithin

i hate wrapping aswell, especially as they just rip it open within seconds, iv only wrapped 2 so far, run out of tape


OMG its friggin freezing here today!


----------



## 3 girlies

i havent been outside yet & paul had put the heating on when i got up but it looks cold outside. My new coat i got out of tescos on friday is going back. the stitching has come undone on the sleeve. Bloody rubbish!! so im gonna freeze on the walk to school :(


----------



## Beautywithin

thats just typical, im annoyed because the coat i got i cant even do up.... think i need to invest in a thermal thong!


Ah are you gunna get another coat from there Heidi? or just replace it with a new one x


----------



## 3 girlies

im not sure, its kind of put me off seeing as i have only had it since friday, it was only £25 but i thought it would last longer than a few days lol. I didnt want to spend loads on one seeing as i will only wear it for another 9 weeks. 

OMG, just think in 6 weeks we are classed as full term :shock:


----------



## Beautywithin

I know it makes it seem so real, but saying we still got nearly 8 weeks or so left, seems like friggin ages, x


----------



## 3 girlies

i know, 9 weeks sounds ages, i hope i dont go overdue, that would drive me mad! luckily mine have both been early but i know that can change this time! I hate this last bit, feeling huge & now its winter i hate walking to school when its frosty on the paths. It could be snowing when we are due.


----------



## Beautywithin

i hope it snows when i bring him home, it did the day i brang paris home was lovely, yeh i hate walking to the school in this weather, my stomache is constantly itchy at the moment all i want to do is lift my top up and itch lol,

i have been reading tho, having BH early, can mean you will go into labour earlier, wonder how true that is, im still getting them quiet bad,


----------



## Beautywithin

iv just fell over taking P to school! :( it wernt on my bump, but iv hurt my leg, im worried now iv hurt my baby ;(


----------



## nervouspains

Morning Ladies!

OMG!! I have just gotten of the phone to the HIP 'help line' and they have told me there is now a back log of....... 8 WEEKS!!! He said my claim isnt in the system yet, and if it was received within 31 days (which it should have been) then the date it was received would have been stamped but not processed on the system yet.
Im worried now it hasnt- I have another HIP form that my midwife signed and im thinking I may even send that one off too to see if that makes any diffrence?

And WOW :D :D Last night, my tummy looked liek tha shape of a cone... so OH and I went and laid down and looked at this cone sticking out of my belly... Then... it MOVED to the left!! Omg I couldnt believe it! It was obviosuly his head or fatty boom boom bum lol it was amazing I couldnt believe what I was seeing!

Oh and :yipee: 29 weeks to moi and Twigs!

BW- How you feeling? Call the midwifes to be sure and make sure you check for Adams movements- have a glass of cold water.
Have you still got your doppler?

xxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

That's ridiculous np!!! Our babies will be here by then!! Thinking am just gonna go ahead and order the nursery stuff cuz the deal ends in January. 

Bw am sure you're ok if you didn't fall on your bump. Like np said try drinking some ice cold water and see what his movements are like. Hope your leg is ok.

I was getting really bad bh last night to where i had to stand up and walk around. 

I ordered some of Alex's presents last night but have a feeling i'll be wrapping on christmas eve lol 

Happy 29 weeks Twiggy and np!!! xx


----------



## nervouspains

Where is everyone today?! xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Am here lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol :hi: ms lol

When are you going to start washing your clothes for Kellan? Have you been given an offical birth date yet? xx


----------



## AimeeM

Happy 29 weeks girls!

Been to my 28 MW app this morning,all seems well my BP is fine and she said the headaches are probably caused by not drinking enough so i need to drink more water.

They took my blood and finally had the results from the 12 week blood tests.

It was a new midwife who was really nice and there was one student and another midwife who was looking after them all and sorting them out. 
They were all really nice and really helpful.
They were negative about the swine flu jab although they said it was my choice you could tell what their opinion was by there voices and faces.

They were also shocked the HIP grant is taking this long as they are normally really quick with it she said.

She told me i have to count 10 movements in half a day and if i don't i need to ring the labour ward and get checked out.

My friend had her little girl last night at 9.50pm, she called her Ava Leigh and she was 7lb15oz. I am so happy for her she had 4 m/c before the found out she had a clotting problem with the placenta and she really deserved this baby. I had a lump in my throat when i found out she had had her! She got induced yesterday morning so sounds like it was pretty quick for her!

Hope everyone is good today!


----------



## twiggy56

Beautywithin said:


> thats just typical, im annoyed because the coat i got i cant even do up.... think i need to invest in a *thermal thong*!x

First off- this made me laugh ALOT! An unfortunate typo i hope BW?!! A thermal thong wouldnt keep u very warm...:rofl:


Anyway, goooood morning! (eh, kind of afternoon now...lol)

Yay Happy 29 weeks to Callie and me!! :happydance: Thank god its our last week in the twenties hun...feels like they have dragged even more than the 'teens' weeks!!

Its freezing here too, iv got stuff to do but i would rather stay in and veg on the sofa with all last nights tesco shopping!!! 

BW if you're worried about movement go see the midwife for sure...try all the normal things like chocolate, orange juice etc and if they dont work go in as a knock is still a knock...although im sure little Adam is all snuggly and very well cushioned by all that water!!

Aimee great news about all your results! Seems you're fighting fit! And congratulations to your friend on her little Ava! Doesnt it get you so excited when someone you know has their baby, cause thats guna be you soon!!!!! eeek!


----------



## nervouspains

Aw thats lovely Ams! Congrats to her! :D
Glad MW's went well :)
I know- they told me a back log of 8, yes 8 weeks this morning!! What a joke!

YAY thanks Twigs :D

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

8 weeks?!!! You've got to be joking...il be luck if i get it when baby arrives!! If you phone them to see about the processing of your application is it the same place for the whole of the UK? Or does processing take place in scotland/england for example...?


----------



## nervouspains

Iv just checked- yep thats for everyone in the whole UK!
What a joke! They cant even tell me if they have receieved my form because of the back log- im going to send it again just incase xx


----------



## 3 girlies

hope everythings ok bw :hugs:

i still havent even been given my hip form, my midwives never seem to have any forms when i ask :(

i am cooking a nice roast beef, roast potatoes & veg for dinner, proper winter food mmmmmm


----------



## randomxx

afternoon ladies okay trying to remember everything

happy 29weeks callie and twigs

BW- i'd defo get it checked out if your worried

Aimee- congrats to your friend thats a lovely name aswell 

oh i LOVE wrapping up presents 

just thinking with the HIP grant its going to take even longer as they will be closed over xmas and new year wont they??? x


----------



## mummysuzie22

That's good Aimee everything went well and congrats on your friend having her baby..that's a gorgeous name!!

Np i'v washed the things that i had from Alex but still need to wash the new stuff i have. Gonna do that when i get into the new house as i've packed all the baby stuff already plus gives me something to do while i'm waiting lol

I have the consultant on Friday so hopefully gonna find out my date then. 

Every night seems to be getting worse with my spd and now have sciatica down my left side. When i move side to side the bottom of my pelvis i can feel/hear my bones crunching together..gives me goose bumps when i hear it and it's bloody sore. Gonna plead and ask him to give me the earliest he can for my section xx


----------



## 3 girlies

ms thats so exciting that you get to know the date he will be born so you can plan for it etc. The spd sounds horrible, i have had aches & pains when i walk & thats bad enough, i feel for you having to cope with spd everyday :hugs:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Every ache and pain is worth it tho..i'd go through it again. Can't wait to find out the date but not telling anyone except you guys. Want it to be a surprise seeing as everyone knows it's a boy xx


----------



## twiggy56

omg MS thats so exciting you'l know the date kellan is going to be in your arms!! Wish i knew the day im going to hold my daughter for the first time...:cloud9: Im getting so impatient now and its another 11 weeks away!! :dohh:

random- if the hip takes longer coz its xmas and new year i wont be happy!! Surely a couple days postal strike cant put them back _*8 weeks*_?!! Somethings not right there!!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

I know can't wait..11 weeks will fly by tho..especially since we have Christmas and new years first..the 20's just seemed to drag by but i cuz we have more midwife appts the 30's should hopefully fly by  xx


----------



## nervouspains

Ouch MS, sorry your in so much pain :(

Iv just bought a support belt from mothercare, my mw suggested it. Hopefully it will stop Max leaning on my pelvis as much xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i just wrapped the prezzies for the girls stockings in 20 mins, i thought it would take ages. Just the stuff in the loft left to do now, paul has warned me that theres quite alot up there so not looking forward to it one bit!! 

anyone heard from bw since she wrote about falling over? hope her & Adam are ok


----------



## AimeeM

Callie- Don't send the other, it can mess up the one you sent and you may not even get it at all! I asked about sending another he said don't.
I rang today too and mine still isn't on the system and they told me 8 weeks now too so don't worry it is all of us!

Oh and he said that there is a massive back log cos there are so many at the mo but i do know tons of pregnant people so maybe it is just messed up a bit at the mo.


----------



## nervouspains

3girlies- I was thinking the same thing

Oh ok thanks Ams *takes it out of post bag* lol

I hope we at least get it before the new year! xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Im just writting my hospital bag list out, I just need to buy some things in the new year then I will start to pack!
Its so exciting now :D

And im trying to make a list of all the things we have got him so I know try and know what I have got.
Im only going to wash the 0-3 months stuff, and blankets etc.
No point me washing the 3-6 months bits until a bit later on lol xxx


----------



## twiggy56

There is a back log coz there are so many pregnant women?! Thats crazyness...surely there isnt just a sudden influx in pregnant women that sets them back 8 weeks worth lol...i bet they've just had a _slightly_ higher volume than usual and because they are understaffed (as usual) and under organised for any amount more than the norm they cant cope! I bet i'l get my Surestart before i get the HIP....!! thanks for the info though aimee!

Well done MS with the present wrapping!! 20 mins?! Ur a machine! :rofl: I actually like wrapping...bit sad, but i like doing all the bows and ribbons and stuff! Then it gets ripped off and ruined lol...

Still no word from Anne-Marie?! Hope shes alright...maybe she went to get checked?


----------



## hayley x

:hi: how is everyone? sorry I dont read back it would take me forever!!

Claire - not long till your big day now bet you cant wait :D

Callie - whens your 4d rescan I cant wait to see baby Max again :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Laura yeah i think they are just slack! I also think they are using this postal strike as an excuse too!

Hi Hayley, hows you? xx


----------



## hayley x

:hi: I'm ok thanks. Saw midwife today and shes going to see me weekly from now on cause she feels I need more support, I'm so relieved now!

Baby has turned head down and is 4/5 relation to brim :dance: that means 1/5 of her head is getting there woop!

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

That is really good that they are going to see you weekly, it is nice to know that they actually care about you and are not just seeing you cos they have to if you get what i mean.

My next app is at 31 weeks on the 23rd of December, 2 days befor christmas ARGH i didn't realise it was so close...


----------



## twiggy56

:wave: hi Hayley hun...thats great ur getting seen weekly! My midwife hates even seeing me monthly lol.

Aimee i think its a ridiculous excuse! I sent mine at 27 weeks and now wished i had sent it at bang on 25!! :grr:


----------



## twiggy56

aimee iv got my 32 week app on the 23rd too!! :haha:

Cutting it a bit fine arent they!


----------



## nervouspains

Hi Hayley hun!

How are you? Glad to hear that the MW's are giving more care :hugs:

Its on Sunday at 11.30, so pleaseeeeeeeeee everyone keep your fingers crossed that he co-operates! lol

Oooh iv got my 32 week on 22nd dec at 5.45! xxx


----------



## randomxx

twiggy- im glad ive sent mine off today but i still dont hold out much hope of getting it before my little man's here as if its 8 weeks just now i can imagine what it will be like after xmas and new year!

i have text BW fingers crossed she is just resting which im sure she is

ive got my 28week appointment on the 22nd of december lol

just been thinking and sod's law i will go into labour on the 3rd of March when OH and his sis(my emergency birth partner) are both away to this concert that will be a great laugh lol NOT!! 

heres my bump pic at 25+2 think its just appeared over night lol
 



Attached Files:







Image0169.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Beautywithin

Thanks for the text random, im outa cred at the mo xx and again your a lucky madame your all bump 

saw the MW, she scared the crap out of me, because she didnt find his heartbeat as quickly as she normally does, but we found it in the end, iv just had a coke and he has been moving around loads, so im happy now, my leg has come out in the biggest bluey/green bruise, looks horried, will take a pic later, OH was just saying last night be carefull out there because its icey, x


----------



## 3 girlies

my next antenatal is on friday :) 

i have taken off my maternity jeans & swapped them for tracksuit bottoms, the jeans from newlook give me a tummy ache everytime i wear them, not even a slight ache, proper stabbing pains, they look lovely but are the most uncomfy jeans ever!

anyone heard from bw yet?


----------



## 3 girlies

oh there you are bw, glad you are both ok :hugs:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Glad everything is ok bw..was gonna text you there but you replied on here 

Just try and take it easy tonight..

Wow random you can tell you're having a boy you're carrying dead low..your bump looks fab tho!! Well jealous lol

You ladies have loads to look forward to christmas week..get to hear your lo's too!! 


That's great Hayley they are giving you weekly care..means you get to hear bubs every week 
xx


----------



## twiggy56

Random- your bump looks great hunny!!! Very neat and lovely shape! :thumbup: And at least you've sent your HIP form off as soon as you could, given yourself the best chances of receiving it before bubs arrives!! Im annoyed i couldnt get it/and signed til 27 weeks now i know the back-log is guna delay by 8 weeks!!!

BW- im glad you got checked out hun...would have been playing on your mind. Little Adam sounds like he is making sure mummy knows he's alright! Not so great about that bruise tho...at least no one will see it on your leg being all wrapped up when you go out now!


----------



## 3 girlies

wow random your bump looks great.

ive got a new mirror (so i dont have to balance on a chair anymore) so i will have to take a bump pic later.


----------



## randomxx

glad all is okay hun and you and adam are both alright

thanks about the comment on my bump i know myself its all bump well im hoping it stays that way lol


----------



## mummysuzie22

I have jeans like that 3 g's they cut right into me and gives me jelly rolls lol i'm still in my pj's lol Wednesday is my lazy day hehe

Going to my grans for dinner tho so need to get dressed in a minute..am so comfy too xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

yep def all bumo random!!

I thought mine would fill out but i t hasn't :-( altho does mean i haven't had trouble with my section scar and my stretchies are still silver lol xx


----------



## randomxx

thank you ladies but remember theres at most 6 weeks between me and some of you! PC is due first and theres exactly 6weeks between us both x


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello :hi: everyone x

Happy 29 weeks MS and Twigster!

I feel like its really dragging, although its only 4 weeks until the wedding now, I am sure it will fly by. I cant wait until the 18th when M is back, we get 2 whole weeks together, its going to be amazing, before I even think about xmas and wedding! Really missing him this week :cry:

MS- I said exactly the same as you about random bumps when she text me it!

BW- glad to hear that lil Adam is ok, I fell on my bum on the stairs the other day and it scared the life out of me. More because it made me realise how vunerable could be if I had fell down the stairs!


----------



## nervouspains

Wow random you look great!

BW :hugs: I kept thinking aobut you, glad you are online now and everything is ok :hugs:

Omg this boy has a alien head! Lol the cone shape keeps appearing, and then goes when I get that pain under my ribs, so it must be when he changes postion! lol

Oh girls I dont know what to do... Basically, that Hauck buggy I want (I believe) is going in to the sales, and its already sold out on kiddicare.com!
And my mum said shecant buy it for me until the end of Jan... SO do I risk waiting until then, or just go ahead and buy it myself :shrug: xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Thanks ladies,xxxx


Happy 29 weeks Callie and laura xx

yay PC you have moved up a box, dont be scared of the end box xx


this is my bump

i carried low with Paris, but not this low, i really do feel like iv swallowed a water melon haha

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/bump31weeks-1.jpg


----------



## mummysuzie22

Oh no pc please don't put me back to 29 weeks  

That's brilliant you get 2 full weeks with hubby2b and you're wedding will fly in!! Can't wait to see pics!!

What i did np was buy the pram myself then mum is gonna give me the money in January. Maybe you could do that? xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Wow bw your bump is gorgoeus!!! xx


----------



## randomxx

:happydance::happydance: on moving up a box PC

BW- thats a lovely bump pic and i really dont see where else other than bump you have put on weight it looks like all bump to me hun and a lovely bump at that xxx


----------



## nervouspains

BW- OMG I loveeeeeeeeeeeee your bump! Wow!

Thanks MS, I might suggest that too her, hopefully she will agree. Its so annoying though, I would defo buy it if my HIP had come through, but being xmas, its a tight month :( xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Whoops! Sorry MS, I meant NP! Stupid baby brain, I was thinking callie, just typed wrong!

BW- your bump is amazing, and your tiny everywhere else, you should stop worrying! I knoe you wont but you should lol. xx


----------



## hayley x

:shock: new box :dance: :headspin: only 1 more then out comes baby :yipee: :D :D

BW where did that bump come from? what are you measuring, you look really big :D

I have my 4d rescan tomorro :dance: I beg shes playing ball tomorrow so we get some good pics of her and see her chubby cheeks properly :D

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Wow i popped out and missed 4 pages lol!

Fab bumps girls :D

Laura they are cutting it very fine with the 23rd...

Hayley YEY! for your 4d scan tomos can't wait for pics!


----------



## pinkclaire

I didnt even notice I had moved up a box! Wahoo! I'm ready to go through labour now (apart from not having any stuff but small details!) Hurry up Jan/Feb!!

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Hayley xxx


----------



## hayley x

I cant believe how fast the time is going, its crazy!! Better get shopping missy :flower: The time will go even quicker for you tho cause you have your wedding to count down to then the baby will pretty much be here!!

Thanks girls I cant wait :hugs: xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh Hayley, I cant get over my fear!

I am going to get my hospital stuff soon so thats done and out the way, then after wedding I will get my moses basket and bedding (hopefully in the sales!) and I am sorted for the first couple of weeks!


----------



## AimeeM

Forgot to say, the MW listened to the heart rate and i thought it was a little slow but she said nope it is fine for a boy. I said is it true then slow for boy fast for girl and she said you tend to notice the difference...


----------



## 3 girlies

good luck at the scan hayley, hope she poses for you :)

BW your bump looks great :thumbup:

pc-yay for moving up a box x


----------



## pinkclaire

What counts as slow then Aimee? x


----------



## AimeeM

I am not too sure, she didn't time mine but at a guess i'd say it was under 130bpm.

Here is a bump pic i just took. I feel really small but MW said the size feels fine.
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt197/Aimeekayden/SDC11190.jpg


----------



## 3 girlies

your bump looks perfect aimee, you are tiny all over so it would look strange if it was huge if that makes sense!


----------



## Beautywithin

Adams heartbeat is still 160bpm which is quiet high for a boy, Paris's was always in that range, 

i love that top Aimee


----------



## pinkclaire

Jimmys is always around 125 - 130, hmmm doesnt tell me anything! haha Doesnt it reflect your own heartbeat though?

Just saw your pic in your journal, its fab!xx


----------



## twiggy56

Jeez! I popped out for a couple hrs and you've racked up another 2 pages odd!! lol


BW iv already said in the bumps thread how absolutely GORGEOUS your bump is!! And you're right its very low! Simply lovely though!! :flower:

Aimee- i think your bump looks perfect!! I would say you are measuring bang on..or even slightly over! Bump is lush hun!!

Yay PC on moving to your new box!! Urgh, im so jealous! lol. Another 2 weeks and 1 day til i move then!! boo! How scary is it guna be when we're on the last baby?!!! ahh!!

good luck Hayley for your rescan tomorrow!! Hope shes a little star on the screen for you and shows u her gorgeous little face!!


----------



## 3 girlies

ive finished wrapping, im so happy. We have got just the right amount of prezzies for the girls, last year we went overboard so i was careful this year. i'm relieved its done, they are hidden up in the loft again, only 3 weeks till we get them back down :shock:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..

Aimee your bump is gorgeous!! Might take one tomorrow so yous can see a fat bump lol 

Good luck tomorrow for your scan Hayley..hope she behaves for you 

Well done 3 g's!! Talk about organised 

Alex's hb was 155-160 and Kellan's is 150-160 so quite high still..but she said that's normal.

Yayy pc for moving up a box!!! xx


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies,

Fab bump Aimee! :D

Whoooo for moving up a box PC- Ooh 2 more weeks until I do lol

I had THE most worst nights sleep last night! :(
Max kept waking me up everytime I turned over, or because I needed to wee, then I had OH in the other ear either snoring or talking in his sleep! lol it was a nightmare!

Oh and iv uploaded a pic of my weirdo shape belly when he pops his bum in the air! LOL 

xxxx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh and im wearing my new support band today- I dont think its made much of a diff so far! My pelvis still hurts lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

31 weeks today :happydance:

i didnt have a great sleep either, heartburn alert maybe that fried chicken was'nt such a good idea, OH kept poking me last night aswell ( if you no what i mean :blush: ) 

and my leg was hurting, so all in all i got about 3 hours sleep, its me and B's anniversary sat, we planned at the start of the year to go to a gig, but obviously we cant now, gigs + drinking ah i miss it....


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Np i found with my band it pushed everything up and was dead uncomfy.Hopefully it will start working for you tho. 

Crap sleeps now are getting us ready for the baby coming  

Happy 31 weeks bw!!! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Morning everyone.

Gosh i had a right stress attack this morning, Wayne woke up grumpy and it set me off in a bad mood and i went crazy hormonal shouting and stressing out :( I bit worried about Nathan but he seems to be moving still poor thing i will keep my eye on him.

BW- Happy 31 weeks :yipee: so near now wow :D I got that top from a charity shop for £3! It still had the tags on, bargain!
Wayne kept poking me last night too, how annoying. I told him simply NO lol! Infact, that is probably why he was grumpy this morning haha.

Callie your bump is ace! Do you think it is his bum then? I get confused about what lump is what!

3g's you are so organised, i have bought two things and that is it, no wrapping paper or anything gulp...

Claire i think Jimmy is defo a boy and will be quite surprised if not.

Good luck today Hayley :D

Ms- did you manage to find a winter hat for Kellan?

We washed and sorted all Nathans clothes yesterday and i didn't realise how much we have we don't need any more clothes at all. We got two massive bags from Waynes friend full of next and gap etc loads of great quality stuff that i wouldn't personaly pay the prices but we were really lucky, loads of stuff still had the tags on.


----------



## nervouspains

Whooo hooo! :happydance: Happy 31, wow 31 weeks BW!!!!

What are you going to do instead?

Thanks MS- I hope it helps, even if a little as im up and down opening the stupid buzzer to let people in and its so painful!

Lol Yes same here OH was poking me as well- I just ignored it and pretend to be asleep :rofl: although I did wake up so many times that I even woke him up at aobut 3 and asked him to have business time with me to see if it would help me go to sleep- but No he was too tired! lol

Thanks Ams :D I think it must be, because I got my doppler out, and still found his heart beat down the bottom of my belly, so im guessing he maybe head down, so its probably his fatty bum :shrug: lol

I need to get some more wrappign paper- Im awful with surpsies! I got home last nigth with some more xmas pressies for OH and I gave him one! He didnt ask or anything, but I was so excited about one of things I got him, I let him have it :rofl:

Oooh yes Hayley! I soooo hope little Daisy co-operates 2nd time lucky for you! 
Im going to have a cold choclate milkshake before my scan- hoping that will wake him up a bit!

Wow Ams thats well good!
Im not going to sort out his clothes until the new year- No point as we will be packing after xmas lol, so I may as well sort it all then, everything is in the loft for now. We have got sooo much junk, I never even realised lol.

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Aww am sure Nathan is fine Aimee..I'm like that everyday lol poor hubby gets it cuz Alex stresses me out and i end up taking it out on him.

Not found a newborn hat yet but am going to matalan and asda tomorrow so will have a look tomorrow xx


----------



## AimeeM

Oh yeah i put my tree up last night :D I have decided i want so fancy lights for the window too this year!


----------



## mummysuzie22

I don't know how you ladies can think of doing the dirty deed lol I haven't done anything since May lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Oo that will look lovely Aimee xx


----------



## AimeeM

Hehe, i want some like moving santa ones or something. It is quite dull here at the mo so i really fancy sparkling it up a bit :D


----------



## nervouspains

Aww! Where my lounge is quite small- A load of tinsel and the xmas tree will make it look like a grotto lol.
I thought we were going to get the tree down on Tue! But nope, hopefully will be on Sat and if not, then Sun for sure at the latest! xx


----------



## twiggy56

Quick hello from me today as im off down to my dearest mumskykins for some lunch!! Shes got a buffet going on apparently and theres cake so im off down there like a shot lol..

Happy 31 weeks BW!! Thats you properly into the thirties now!! Omg u just know that the rest is guna fly by...

I'l join in with you lot on your crappy sleep...for some reason i was really restless last night, and little madam was kicking the mattress as usual!! Woke up starving and HAD to eat...now i feel sick- CANT WIN!! :rofl:

Oh and callie my friend was telling me about her 'cone shaped' tummy and midwife told her it was because her stomach muscles had split!! (not as horrendous as it sounds) but it happens in the third tri when bump grows a bit...so maybe that why Max can stick his bum up there?! lol


----------



## AimeeM

That happened to my friend too but hers was more of a square bump lol!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol eugh, well as I am a fatty boom boom, I didnt think I had any tummy muscles :rofl: xx


----------



## randomxx

okay trying to remember everything 

happy 31 weeks BW :happydance: what are you and B going to do for your anniversary?

callie i hope the belt works for you hun 

MS- what Asda and Matalan are you going to the one nearer my way??? i never knew matalan done nursery stuff until the other day when i was in! 

twiggy-mmmmmmmmmm cake can i come??? have fun hun 

well i feel like total crap my nose is running and i cant swallow my throat is in agony any ideas on anything i can take??

me and B are staying at a hotel for the night on sat think we are planning on just chilling out in the hotel for the night and not doing anything else lol tho i dont know what to take with me


----------



## 3 girlies

i took my mum xmas shopping today, we went to asdas & she got Reese & Roxie an outfit each, she spoils them, she also got Reese a furry jacket & Roxie some furry boot slippers, they are lovely.

i treated myself to some jim jams that match Reese & Roxies that i got them to wear xmas eve, so we will all have red & white spotty ones on (apart from paul of course :haha: )

i had a craving for ferrero rochet chocolates, just eaten loads, they are lovely :)

what time was hayleys scan?


----------



## 3 girlies

*happy 31 weeks bw*


----------



## nervouspains

ooh 3gilries you should get Paul a pair of red spotty bottoms to wear lolol xx


----------



## randomxx

haha NP thats a good idea xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello :hi:

Hapy 31 weeks BW! I keep forgetting whether I'm 30 or 31 weeks, I have to keep thinking really hard about it! :haha: its the first time its happened.

I'm just on quickly, I've got my dress fitting to day and I am so nervous I feel sick to the stomach. I am so vain, I hate it, but I really dont want to look in the mirror at the moment!

I second crap night sleeps as well, its doing my head in! Oh and as for DTD I only see OH every few weeks so I just grin and bare haha, I couldnt put up with him hassling me every night so feel sorry for you girlies, its hard enough sleeping as it is! :haha:


----------



## 3 girlies

i dont think he'd wear them even as a joke lol, although i did see some homer simpson ones with matching slippers lol


----------



## nervouspains

Lol 3girlies you will have to post piccys!

I just bought some fairy non bio el for £3.33 from Boots- a thrid off at the mo, so that will do to wash all of Max's things in- then once thats run out, he will just have to get used to my non-bio tesco tablets lol xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Lol pc my hubby knows to not even mention the word lol i don't want to even see anything below his waist just now lol

Am going to the linwood one random which i think is beside you..yea matalan does gorgeous nursery stuff at a bargain too..gonna get some sheets etc tomorrow while i'm in too.

Got so much to do tonight..my gran has Alex over night cuz i have the hospital tomorrow so need to leave about 7 so am gonna do some packing etc tonight. I've been having loads of bh today..especially when i was walking it kept going dead tight and had to stop..was weird cuz i felt like pushing lol was just getting the urge so thought it be best to stop walking lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

Hope the dress fitting goes well Claire :D


----------



## 3 girlies

whats everyone having for dinner, i fancy kfc :thumbup:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Ooo kfc could go that!!! Would have to get a ferry to get that tho :-(

Not even sure what am having..maybe talk hubby into taking me out for dinner since we're child free tonight or get an indian takeaway..

xx


----------



## randomxx

yeah thats the one 5 mins from my house hun lol


i haven't told you about my last trip to kfc have i? well after they forgot the chips the time before i made a point of saying can u make sure everythings there you forgot the chips last time and low and behold they forgot OH's mini fillet so then we drive back through the drive thru and i had to be sick out the door of the car was mortified! got home and had a lovely kfc after that lol

not sure what to have for tea tonight mibe chinese


----------



## mummysuzie22

Aww random that's a shame!! How embarrasing lol.. take it you won't be having kfc for a while then? lol

Is there an argos at linwood random? Thought i saw one last time i was there xx


----------



## 3 girlies

they always forget our stuff, it puts me off going, last time they forgot all our chips & the hot wings, its expensive too! I really fancy it though so might have to risk it lol.

Sydnee is kicking me like mad at the mo :) I love it


----------



## mummysuzie22

Aww..it is a good feeling isn't it? It's starting to hurt me tho now. He doesn't really kick me more just moves about.

xx


----------



## 3 girlies

what time was hayleys scan? did she say when she would be on?

yeah ms more like wriggling around rather than big kicks. I can feel her moving her hands down low, feels weird.


----------



## nervouspains

Hi girls, well as im probably going to ahve to get my own buggy as im so impatient lol- what do you girls think of this? The price attracts me the most! lol

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...layA_0_10751_-1__78933_10001_#description_tab

xxx


----------



## randomxx

yeah theres a matalan, tk maxx, focus, argos extra, and asda hun 

nope its not put me off lol i went home and ate all my dinner lol x


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol 3 g's..i don't know which way he's lying..i could never tell with Alex either..i feel alot of movement like kicking or punching down towards my bum feels like popping almost so maybe he's breech? Hopefully find out tomorrow..can't wait to see him again xx


----------



## 3 girlies

np, that is such a good price, my friend just got one off ebay & she loves it.


----------



## mummysuzie22

It's lovely np..the only thing i would be worried about is when you go out or shopping etc from when you leave the house till you get back home Max will be sitting in that same position and i would be worried it's not good for his back. But it is a lovely travel system xx


----------



## 3 girlies

ms, i used to feel Roxies feet, she used to always push them against my hand, it felt so amazing, i havent felt that this time & i didnt feel it with Reese either :( All 3 times they have been back to back which is why i think ive felt them move their hands more. What time is your scan tomorrow? 

i have antenatal tomorrow, at midday (i think lol) hoping not to have protein in my sample this time!!


----------



## 3 girlies

i agree actually, there is a graco that has like a pram snug insert that goes in it, looks so snug & they can lay flat, not sure if you can buy them seperately or not!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Just my opinion tho np don't want to put you off it..i think i read somewhere that the swings etc you get you're only supposed to leave them in for no longer than 2 hours because of their breathing and back etc and figuring would be the same for the car seats? 

Cuz my bump is quite thick cuz i'm plus size if that makes sense if he sticks something out i can never figure out what it is lol i've made a promise tho am gonna loose all my weight before i have another so i can feel things like that.

My appt is 9:15 am and usually i go for the scan first then go see the consultant so they can see what's happening. Should be back on about 2pm tomorrow xx


----------



## 3 girlies

this is what my friend has, she got it really cheap on ebay & it was brand new, this is what i mean by having the pram bit so they can lay flat.
 



Attached Files:







8609703126895040.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 3









8609703126320448.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks for your input ladies :)

Maybe I could get that system for that price and just constently leave the car seat in the car, and then buy a nice head pillow and footmuff to just use the buggy on its own, if im out for more then 2 hours? :shrug: xx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh yes 3 girlies- im sure I looked at that yesterday- thanks for reminding me :thumbup: Il have another look now xx


----------



## nervouspains

Do you know what model that is 3girlies? xx


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah np, i will use my luna with a headhugger & cosytoes when im out shopping for a long time too. The carseat is fine but i do remember my health visitor saying if i got home & they are asleep i should take her out of the carseat & put her in a moses basket.


----------



## 3 girlies

i think its a graco quattro tour deluxe retrospot?? its in babies r us at the moment for £220. I saw it in there the other day & its lovely. Bit pricier than the other one though.


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm Back!

My dress still fits, wahoo! Feel happier about it now, got the next fitting in two weeks so fingers crossed! I also bought a gorgeous veil and tiara I will look like a real princess (apart from the bump lol)

MS- I cant believe how quickly your consultants appointment has come round, good luck tomorrow, I will be soooo jealous if you get a date! I have to wait until 36 weeks to find out whats going on with me and potentially I could be in the week after!

My baby moves all the time and every single movement hurts, in fact the bit under my ticker is exactly how I feel haha.

NP- They do say that they shouldnt be in their car seat for more than 2 hours, but some people dont ever go anywhere where they would be so you will know for best.


----------



## randomxx

claire- i told you so, i told you so, i told you so nananananananana hehe i was right and you didnt need to worry at all! now i think you should phone the midwife about your dizziness and stop being lazy lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

pc, you are gonna look stunning on your wedding day. cant wait to see your pics, its so close now :)

im having a chicken kebab for dinner, instead of kfc coz paul couldnt be bothered to drive & get it lol, mmmmm

i have just joined the childrens air ambulance lottery, its a weekly draw to raise money for the childrens air ambulance which flies seriously ill children to hospitals for treatment, transplants etc. Its only £1 per week & all the money goes straight to them (minus the draw prize each week) my good deed for the day lol


----------



## mummysuzie22

Pc- that's brilliant about your dress!! Can't wait to see pics!! 
My appt was supposed be 36 weeks but got it changed cuz 2 weeks doesn't leave me very long to get Alex watched and things organised. Are you having a section too? 

Ooo 3 g's that sounds so good..am having indian when hubby gets home from footie. Just aswell i have 3 packs of rennies lol

That pram is gorgeous too. Yea np that should be fine for lo they don't move when they're tiny anyway. xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks everyone :blush: 

I am waiting to find out my options at 36 weeks will depend on my placenta!

Good luck for tomorrow MS xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Ah right gotcha pc..hopefully everything is where it should be 

And thank you..am looking forward to it xx


----------



## 3 girlies

whens Hayley gonna put her pics on here? i cant wait to see them :)


----------



## rachyh1990

yay i am now over 30 weeks :D yay :D xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

congrats Rachy :)

i had a crap night sleep, Reese sneaked in our bed & kicked about, i sent her back in her bed but still didnt sleep very well. so tired today!!

got antenatal today, hoping to finally get my hip form, been waiting 6 weeks for it now :growlmad: I have done my sure start grant form & hopefully get that signed today too.

good luck at your appointment today ms, cant wait to see what date they give you :)

happy 30 weeks Hayley :happydance: you are in the last quarter now xxxx


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies!

Well i thought something had happend to my boy this morning/ last night!
He was wrigglying loads when I layed on my right side instead of my left... then he must of went in to some weird position, becuse he was no longer on my bladder OR pelvis?! and I had a fairly decent sleep, I didnt even wake up for the loo! (that I can remember lol) so I got my doppler out- nope he is still there and this morning hes back on the pelvis! lol :fool:

Lovely Claire!! Oooh I cant wait to see piccys :wedding: anddddd a 'date' lol

Happy 30 weeks H! Cant wait to see piccys!! 

Oh I am going to look at a few more buggys lol, then I will post the links and if you could give me your feedback that would be great! Thanks ladies! im ordering today :yipee: xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Happy 31 weeks 3 girlies and MS- congrats on 30 weeks H xx

I am in a foul mood! Had a row with M last night about money, well not really a row more me going psycho on his ass! I just really miss him this week and take it out on him plus we got spoilt the week before with him coming home which makes it worse. Then he decides to drop in it's his stag do this weekend so he's coming home tonight but will be going tomorrow, well that sent me over the edge! 

Then I got up this morning to get a drink and the fridge/freezer is broken, everythings defrosted, there's water and stuff everywhere!

Grrr rant over lol x


----------



## nervouspains

Oh sorry! Happy 31 weeks 3girlies and ms :happydance:

Oh PC :hugs: as my friends fb word says: 

If a problem is fixable, if a situation is such that you can do something about it, then there is no need to worry. If it's not fixable, then there is no help in worrying. There is no benefit in worrying whatsoever :)
(That was about your fridge by the way lol)

Well its understandable! Your a heavily pregnant women, with a wedding coming up, and your not getting to see oH as much :hugs: I am sure he understands that too xxx

I think I have decided on this buggy- I have been listening to your advise ladeis! Il get a perm car seat in the sales in jan & mum said she will give me the money in Jan for this pram too (although im ordering today lol) and so hopefully my HIP would ahve came through my then to buy a car seat with!

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...displayA_0_10751_-1__86372_10001_#reviews_tab

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

pc, you sound like you need a big :hugs:

np, yay i love looking a prams, i cant wait to see what you pick. 

ive got my friend coming round for a coffee in a minute, really not in the mood for her, shes so opinionated, she will piss me off in the first 30 seconds i bet.


----------



## 3 girlies

i love it np, looks cosy for the winter, the colours are great too :thumbup: its a great price, i kinda miss being able to buy a single pram, i had to have a double for now coz Roxie is still a bit too small to walk everywhere :( the phil & teds i got is nice though but so heavy to lift in the car!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol have fun with your coffee date lol.

Thanks :D Im off to order it now! hopefully it will come tomorrow or Monday, then I will upload piccys- as long as OH lets me have a play with it lol xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Yay Iv ordered it! It will be delivard on Monday so iv told OH I want a play around with it so I should be able to upload some piccys! Ooh Im so excited!
I hope the matress does come with the carry cot though :) xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

yay np, you will love playing with it :)

well my friend is still here, trying to get me to say what im calling my baby, i aint telling her, shes got a big mouth!! Her friend is pregnant & she said shes not telling me the name incase i steal it, as if!! :growlmad:


----------



## nervouspains

Yay :D

Lol, cant you tll her that you need to go out? You completley forget you were meant to be meeting your ...friend? /mum/ sister? at 11 lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Girls- where are you all today??! 
xxx


----------



## twiggy56

over here!! :wave:

Happy 31 weeks to MS and 3g's!! :happydance:

Happy 30 weeks to Hayley! Only 5 days behind ya hun!! 

Well i had a nice day at my mums yesterday, she had mini yum yums and i almost ate the whole tub lol! 

Claire im so glad your dress fitting went well hun!! Im dyyyying to see piccies of you in it on the big day now...and dont worry about having a bit of a tiff with OH...im sure he'l understand the stress you're under what with baby, wedding AND fridge :haha: I would miss mine terribly and would feel exactly the same, so dont beat yourself up about it :hugs: I think you handle it amazingly..

Callie :thumbup: LOVIN that pram! Think you've picked a good'un there!! Bet u cant wait to get it now and play around...i got my pram at 17 weeks (!!!) and my mum is superstitious so wont let me have it until 30 weeks (coz apparently this is when she decided its ok...lol) so i will get mine when you get yours so we will both have to post piccies of us putting them up/down!! :yipee:

3g's...how is coffee with the friend going? U held your ground? Its the MIL thats constantly trying to get her name out of me...its getting tiring now!!


----------



## nervouspains

yay I cant wait :D

Glad you had a good time at your mums- I would have done the same if there were yum yums to be had!! lol

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

I felt like a sumo after probably the 4th or 5th one...lol! (but they were mini after all!!!)

Do you guys have a birth plan in mind? Iv been reading some of the threads on birth plans lately and im kind of confused to what i want now...lol

Although i really do want an epidural...not for the pain as such but because i want to be really focused and remember everything about when shes born!


----------



## pinkclaire

Hey Girlies, I've half cleaned my freezer, I decided its time for a break! haha. Also I just put a beef stew in my slow cooker for toniight, yum yum beef stew with dumplings and potato, I want it now! haha

OH has to work Sunday now so cant go to cardiff on his stag do, I feel really bad for him now, even though I didnt want him to go! haha. I feel soooo jealous about his stag do, did any of you feel the same?

Twiggy, hows your dizziness now? I have felt terrible this week, but I know what it is and theres nothing I can do about it, just put my feet up! Also, are you going to any antenatel? That has really helped me think about my options and the implications of the different drugs, it might help you as well? What scared me about a epi is that you are much more likely to get other interventions as well, such a episiotopy and forceps/vontose (sp?!).

Callie, your pram looks like a right bargain! Let us know what it is like xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol!

Has anyone deicded on a car seat yet?
I was looking at getting this one- its had good reviews?

https://www.britax.co.uk/car-seats/first-class-plus

Im trying to go drug-ish free when I go in to labor lol, im hoping to go in the water and use gas and air until im fully dilated, and then I want to go ona hospital bed to push him out lol xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

The britax ones have a good reputation. I bought the one that goes with my pram from mamas and papas x


----------



## twiggy56

Dizziness is alright actually, thanks for asking huny...more tiredness is getting to me now, sleep in every morning and still am knackered by night time. So frustrating! But as you say...only thing that you _can_ do is rest/put your feet up! 

My mum thinks an epidural is the best thing for me...she has ladies in and they swear they want a natural birth and then an hour or two in...shes calling for the anesthetist to administer an epi!! But as you say, more risk of medical intervention and also having to have a catheter puts me off :wacko: My antenatal classes dont start til Jan!! Its pushing it a little i think but thats the earliest available!! Il be 34,35,36 wks for the 3 classes!

NP - i went for the Maxi Cosi cabriofix as it goes on my pram chassis, and without any adapters at that! So it was a clear choice for us! Quite safe and light aswell!


----------



## randomxx

happy 31 weeks MS and 3G's

happy 30 weeks Hayley

cant wait to find out when little Kellan is gracing us with his presence

im loaded with the cold girls blocked nose, sore throat the whole shebang lol so im having a very very lazy day! tho i really really want cake which would mean getting dressed and leaving the house lol


----------



## nervouspains

Yay thanks girls, think im be going with that then.

Twigs- my mum says the same! And even though I wont admit it- shes normally always right lol.

Just popped in to boots for some lunch and got a couple of mini bits for my hospital bag :D
toothpaste, deordrant for OH and I and some baterial hand gel! Yay, il get the rest another time lol.
I did try to look for a black flannel- but they didnt have any :( Oooh actually, I should ahve a look in primark! Lol good thinking cal lol xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

MS should be back soon I think, cant wait to hear! xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hi ladies..

Well appt was a bit of a waste of time..he's still measuring 3 weeks ahead nearly 4..he's breech also which is why when he moves it's sore down there..and also feel popping noises..my consultant won't give me a date till 36 weeks and he won't give me it before 39 weeks which am pretty dissappointed at. The new maternity ward opens next week and one of the maternity hospitals shuts so every one that goes there is being transfered to my hospital so they are gonna start doing planned sections everyday instead of a monday and friday as it's gonna be busier so gonna try and get him to put me in monday the 1st so he might be a lovebug after all  don't fancy being stuck in all weekend.

Happy 30 weeks Hayley!!

Happy 31 weeks 3 g's!!!

Sorry to hear about your fridge PC everything will work out  

Hope you feel better soon random..sucks when we can't take anything


That's a gorgeous pram np!!! I love the colours!!


I'm with you on the yum yums twiggy!! They are like crispy cream donuts!!


Happy 31 weeks rachyh1990!! xx


----------



## randomxx

MS- sorry you didnt get a date hun thats poo! did you get anything nice from Matalan??


----------



## pinkclaire

Rubbish MS! I was very good at predicting when you were on lol.

How come they will wait so late? What if you go into labour before that?


----------



## nervouspains

Oh MS that is so poohy!

I was thinking the same question as PC lol xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol pc..it's just my consultant that doesn't like to do it before 39 weeks..he gets scared that the babies lungs won't be matured etc and the baby comes before the mother blah blah blah..if i go into labour before i don't mind just don't want to go over again which he said more than likely will happen with this one..

At least now i know when approx i'll be having him so i'm happy about that and gives me a bit more time to be organised etc 

I got 4 pairs of joggers for £4 each..they're the velour ones which are dead comfy..were £8 but were £4 off them..a bargain..will do for the hospital..got knickers 2 packs of black ones..got slipper socks for hospital and got a new house coat..their pyjamas and sleepwear including socks were 20% off which was really good too..got some sheets for the cot and prams and some burp clothes..only thing left for my hospital bag is tshirts which i'll get when i go back up and some snacks and juice which i'll buy night before i go in..xx


----------



## pinkclaire

And could be a love bug which is good! Sounds like he has a good attitude anyway xx


----------



## twiggy56

Ah MS thats crap!! Bet u were all set thinking they were giving you a date today..grr! Well at least u have a rough time now, although measuring nearly 4 weeks over...surely sometime _*just*_ after 39 weeks?! Sounds like you're pretty damn organised for your hospital bag!! Iv got my list but not started on getting the stuff yet lol. I popped into mothercare today to look at the maternity mats as il prob put one under my sheets from like 37 weeks...

Random- i say stay in your jammies all day if u can!! lol....it takes such an effort for me to even get out my comfy pj bottoms and put a bit of make-up on, if i really dont have to- i wont!! :rofl:


----------



## Beautywithin

Evening ladies, ah what a busy day.... please tell me if you find this weird, i was in wilko's with B... getting some xmas bits for the tree, all the staff there were dressed up all christmassy, anyway i was just looking at the cards, then walked past one of the staff who was dressed as one of the 3 wisemen, he instantly said to me, your having a boy, do you no how much he weighs, i said no? he said he will be 7lb8oz and that was it. lol i was shocked, he must be psychic or something just to come out with it like that, obviously B told me to take it with a pinch of salt, but it made my day xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i had antenatal & shes breech, i felt her turn yesterday when i was watching im a celebrity, they are only giving her till 36 weeks to turn or they will book me in for a c section. it doesnt seem long enough. Shes measuring 2 weeks behind now & the midwife said she feels quite small :( but the only good thing is that she has more room to move back coz of it!! I left there feeling really down.


how annoying that you didnt get a date today ms. Did they say how much he weighs?


----------



## twiggy56

BW - thats so strange!! Will be really interesting to see if he's right!! Could he not have told u the day you'd have him..?! :haha: That would be so handy!!

3g's...2 weeks either way is still ok though isnt it? If at 36 weeks she still hasn't turned did they give u a rough idea of when they'd section you? Surely if shes measuring small they want to keep her cooking as long as possible no?!


----------



## nervouspains

Well evening BW! nice of you to join us lol. We have missed you all day :hugs:

Wow omg random! (as in random, not Julie-Ann) lol. Yes maybe he picked up a conenctin with you :)

3girlies- Why are they only giving her until 36 weeks? I would have thought until at least 38-39 to have a definate answer? 

Twigs- yes they told me 2 weeks, which is 3cm either way for small or big is fine as I asked on Monday when I said that Max was measuring 2 weeks ahead xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Im signing off now ladies! Got my xmas work do tomorrow so piccys will be up on Monday :D

BW- I will have my extensions in lol xxxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i havent got a clue, maybe coz of the problems i had with Reese, i dont want a c section, im hoping she turns! She was generous with the measuring & it was still 2 weeks behind, she felt her alot & said she feels small & shes not engaged (obviously) so she cant say its coz she has dropped. when i said Roxie was 7lb 7oz she was shocked, she thought i just had tiny babies :shrug: I suppose its made me even more paranoid after having swine flu. I know they can get it wrong though, she will prob be huge lol.


----------



## pinkclaire

3 Girlies- she has ages to turn yet, dont worry about that! My midwife doesnt even worry about the position until 34 weeks cos she says it can change. I am sure they will put her first, remember shes your baby and you have some say!

BW- I have to say I'm with B on this, but thats just cos I'm generally a sceptic lol. He guessed a pretty average weight and had 50:50 chance of getting the sex right lol. Sorry!


----------



## 3 girlies

morning everyone, hope everyone is ok :)

we just had a new mamas & papas shop open at freeport designer village, about 5 mins drive away, might have to go & have a nosey later! 

whats everyone up to this weekend? i am seeing my sister, my 2 nieces & nephew later but thats it. Pauls working all weekend :(

i just had peanut butter & crumpets for brekkie, were lovely. I have resisted the angel slices in my kitchen, its been nearly 24 hours lol


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

That's a shame hubby's working all weekend 3 g's..you'll just need to have some angel slices and relax and watch tv  

Hope you have a nice time at your sisters.

Not doing much this weekend. Going grocery shopping today then tomorrow gonna scrub the house and pack some stuff. Exciting!! lol

Yayy 3 g's we moved up a box today!! 1 more to go!! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning :)

Claire iv learnt not to get over excited, since even the top psychic sally morgan got it wrong when she said id have another girl lol

Its me and B's anniversary today, but he is working till late :((( 


its friggin freezing here this morning x


----------



## 3 girlies

oh wow didnt notice we had moved up a box, eee 1 more to go :shock:

happy anniversary bw xxxx

my girls are being a pain today, they keep fighting over toys etc, pauls parents came round last night & didnt leave till nearly 10pm so the girls had a really late night & are moody because they havent slept enough. Im gonna see if rox will have a nap so i can have a bath & sort my eyebrows out, i havent plucked them for weeks & they look awful. might even straighten my hair for a change lol.


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all :D

Happy anniverary to you BW!

Congrats on moving up a box girls WOO!

Not up to much today, Kayden has been at his dads since last night and isn't coming back till the morning so just taking it easy after my stressful 2 days. 

Had family over yesterday so i just kept sneaking on here and having a read but didn't want to be rude and type lol.

Have decided i am going to get the Cosatto YO! in black as a lightweight pram as you can use it from birth and my mamas and papas one is too bulky to use everyday.


----------



## randomxx

Morning everyone

Happy Anniversary BW

congrats on moving up a box 3g and MS

3g get the angel slices out and have fun today with your sister

callie enjoy your xmas night out


hotel night tonight going to Asda for munchies to take and new pj's but what munchies to get i dont know hmmmm think we might go to Di Maggios aswell for dinner


----------



## 3 girlies

hope you have a great time random xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Oo random sounds good..you going to one in Glasgow? Hope you have a fab time!! xx


----------



## randomxx

thanks girls

yeah MS going to the Park Inn his sis got us a voucher for it on a site called price your meal we've got a double room with a whirlpool bath its a great site if your going for something to eat in Glasgow as you can get great deals on things! 

i got up to go to the toilet there and as i was walking my foot went dead and i went clattering to the floor blooming hurt myself but bumps been fine so im not to worried about him x


----------



## 3 girlies

Reeses polly pockets came that i ordered off ebay, she said i'm the best mum ha ha, they are the tiny polly pockets that they used to make when i was little. they are much better than they are now. 
Rox is having a nap so ive had a bath, plucked my eyebrows, straightened my hair & put make up on. I must look better coz when the post woman knocked with my parcel she went wow you look great, its made my day!!


----------



## twiggy56

Afternoon ladies!

Aww what! U guys moved up a box today?! Im so jealous!! :hissy: Congrats on your new boxes ladies!...im another week and 5 days away, boo!!

Happy anniversary BW! :flower:

Gosh MS and BW both ur hubbys working?! Thats a bit rubbish, just stay in your jammies and have cups of tea and cake, weather here is horrible...im not stepping foot outside either! lol

Oooh random, have a lovely time huny!! Relax and enjoy yourself! A hotel night sounds soooo nice, hope your not hurt too badly from the fall! :wacko:

Well our car seat arrived this morning!! FINALLY! Bought it ages ago but thats it only just getting delivered! Iv already been playing about with it...:rofl:


----------



## AimeeM

I used to love those polly pockets! Your right, they are much better that the modern day ones!


----------



## 3 girlies

AimeeM said:


> I used to love those polly pockets! Your right, they are much better that the modern day ones!

i got her 3 little houses that open up, they are great, she loves them. :thumbup:


well i went to see my sister at my mums, they are all staying for dinner so Reese moaned coz she wanted to stay too but i could tell my mum wasnt keen for her to stay so i took a very grumpy Reese home :( i wish my mum was a proper nanny who wants to spend time with her grandchildren instead of finding them a pain!


----------



## AimeeM

Mine is the same, she has him now and again but never for more than a few hours. She has him over night once in a blue moon but we have to drop him off late and pick him up early. It is upsetting isn't it.


----------



## 3 girlies

Reese is 5 & shes never had them over night! Neither has pauls parents. Its such a shame though coz i know my friends children love spending time with their grandparents. My mum & dad would rather sit indoors getting drunk :growlmad: oh well its their loss at the end of the day, just really bugged me today, i'll never be like that. Galley (who died 2 years ago) his mum would love to have had a grandchild but wont get the chance, everytime she sees my mum she tells her how lucky she is to have them, it hasnt made my mum appreciate them though, its really sad :(


----------



## 3 girlies

ive just repacked my hospital bag, it seemed too much to take. I have still got everything i need if i have to stay overnight & i've packed another bag of stuff if i have to stay longer than that so paul can go home & get it & bring it back the next day (im hoping i wont stay in)

so now i have to encourage Sydnee to turn around & give me the birth i want :)


----------



## 3 girlies

where is everyone today? its very quiet in here.....


----------



## AimeeM

Hi :wave: !

Just got home, been 3 hours looking for a winter coat. Finally got one from Matalan and it was the 2nd one i tried on out of loads, oops!

Was so mad, when i was in a shop trying on a coat this old Asian woman looked at my belly then looked at me in total disgust and then did like a hand movement to say 'shoo' you know like you would to a dirty dog.
I was so mad i gave her the nastiest look back. I was fuming!! It might not be acceptable where ever she came from but geez we are in England in almost 2010! 

Anyway... lol....

Glad you got your bags sorted Heidi you are sooo organised! I really should do one but i need to sort money out plus i haven't bought much for Christmas yet i think we are going on Wednesday to try get most of it done.

I feel really lazy at the moment just no motivation and all i want to do is eat!


----------



## 3 girlies

im feeling exhausted today, no energy at all, i really need a nap but pauls at work so i cant :(

my heartburn is back with a vengence, ive had it non stop since friday!!

im in a moany mood today lol


----------



## Beautywithin

Afternoon ladies, im knackered, cleaned all the house top from bottom!

Aimee- that is total out of order, if that was me i would have defo said something x


----------



## AimeeM

I know, was with my mum though lol but didn't look like she would of understood a word if I'd have said something!

We just went to KFC drive through and i got out to go to the toilet and on my way back some idiot boy racer was about an inch from knocking me over going about 50 miles an hour in the car park so Wayne got out and gave him a right gob full.
It is not my day today at all i am going to stay in now for the rest of the day.


----------



## twiggy56

Evening!

Oh my god, Aimee i woud have asked her what her problem is!! I get thrown dirty looks because of being 21...with a big ole preggo belly, people just assume things...not that oh maybe im engaged, been with my fiance for 4 years and both are educated well-earning people!! grr, makes me so mad...i shoot them a filthy stare right back now!

I cant be arsed with anything on sundays either...Heidi my heartburn is radiating through my chest all the time as well, its horrible :( i want to eat fruit but the acidity just kills me!

Well iv had my parents and the in-laws over...the MIL is doing my nut in!! She keeps pushing for the babys name (and annoyingly made a CORRECT guess today!!! grrrrr) why does she have to ruin the surprise?!! She knows evertything else...including what she bloody looks like! Jeez!

*aaaaaand rant over* breathe...:rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

oh no, she guessed right, how typical. Did you say it was right or not? 

I get it all the time from my mil & friends. I cant even tell Reese because they try to trick her into saying her name!!


----------



## twiggy56

My heart sank when she guessed it right!! My brain just thought...'deny! DENY!' so i said 'no thats not it..' lol

I mean she really wont let this go...she was bound to guess it right at some point because she guesses so damn much!! :grr:

Have u thought of a good diversion tactic? lol Im really sick of just denying it now...think i might just make up some horrific name and tell them thats it...:rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

lol, i did say i liked Ruby so i think they think thats what we've picked! My mil kept saying call her Ruth :shock: she was being serious!!! Its annoying that i cant tell Reese because she asks me all the time & i have to tell her we havent picked her name yet. As soon as shes born i phoning Reese first to tell her lol


----------



## twiggy56

Yeah im thinking of throwing some kind of bizzare name choice like 'beyonce' at them just to see the reaction!! And then look all offended when they ask me if im joking...should shut them up!! :rofl:

Thats so sweet you want to tell reese first, and iv got to say, im loving the name reese..Reese Witherspoon was on Friday Night with Jonathon Ross and i just thought how lovely the name was! I hope i have a bond like yours and reese's with my daughter...sounds so lovely!

U found anything to help your heartburn hun? Mines killing me...apparently melon is meant to be a good non-medicinal way of soothing it? :shrug:


----------



## 3 girlies

i hate melon, its about the only fruit on the planet that i dont like lol

i love having girls, my twin sister is my best friend so i always wanted 2 girls so they could experience what we did, im even luckier to get 3 girls now, its more than i could have wished for. 

I need to go & get pauls xmas prezzie this week, im stuck for what to get him, i want to get him a new lacoste tshirt that ive seen but other than that i havent got a clue!


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello everyone x

sorry can't remember the back posts! 

Randoms 26 weeks today, wahoo nearly 3rd tri Hun xx

I'm off to the panto this afternoon with baby sis, it's Cinderella which is her fav at the mo so should be fun!

3girlies, me and my other sis are like that, we get on each
others nerves half the time but we are really close and I have great memories from growing up together we were always playing (or fighting!) xx


----------



## twiggy56

Morning! (I know what you're thinking..._bit early for laura to be up and online?!_- well yes it is! but my little darling decided my ribs needed a good kicking in this morning when jamie left for work so here i am!!) :rofl:

Happy 26 weeks Random!!! :wohoo: So nearly there hun...you can smell third tri!! :haha:

Heidi im also one of 4 girls...and i love having 3 sisters, our house was always so girly and they're like my best friends now. As for suggestions for presents, im a bit rubbish. How about practical stuff like shaving things, underwear, socks or gadgets for his fone/car?

Claire panto sounds fantastic! I love theater stuff at xmas, really makes u feel all xmassy!! You'l have to let us know how it is!

xx


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies!

Belated congrats BW on your anniversery! :D & whooo hooo for moving up a box!! :happydance:

Random- how was your lovely break? & WHOOOO HOOOO on 26 weeks!! :D

Twigs- YAY on the car seat finally arriving! And whooo only 2 days until we are 30 weeks :D

3girlies- have you got a list of all you packed?

Iv decided im not going to pack mine now until after my 34 week scan on 7th Jan- just incase they say that they will induce me (to have a natural birth) or for some reason a c-section will be given- that way I will know what to pack :thumbup:

Iv got to start packing after xmas as we have to be out of our house in 6 weeks... but only 7 weeks until I leave for materinty leave! Im going to by a laptop in the new year, but I cant get internet until I know where I will be movign too for sure, But never fret girls, I will go round mothers everday to go on her laptop lol.

Hopefully my pushchair will come today :yipee: so I can have a play around tonight.

The xmas party was good- just uploading piccys now.
Omg I never realised just how big I have let myself get- I feel and look awful :( As soon as I have had Max, I will deffo get back on my cross trainer! So im defintly hoping for a natural birth.

Sunday: Well we got scanned, and lazy boy was sleeping! Even though I ahd 3 pieces of toast and a full bottle of coke! ...So we went for a walk... Nope still sleeping with hands in front of his face, so OH started to prod him and he moved his fist, but then turned away! lol .... So I said he is usually active after lunch... So she told us to come back in 2 hours. We went out for some lunch and when we went back he had moved his hands from his face, yay! and was in a dozing state lol so we got all we could before he either moved towards my placenta or lifted his hands again lol.
Im uploading the photos just after the party ones lol.

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning - 

happy 26 weeks Random, come and join us in 3rd tri already wontcha? x

I love panto claire, dunno if i could sit there and watch it now tho, without having a million wee breaks

Callie- love the extensions, x


Argh yesterday i was on a well downer, feels like my pregnancy has come to a stand still once again, i dont think im going to be happy now till he is here lol, x


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all!

Happy 26 weeks Random.

Callie so glad you got to see hm finally!!

I have 1 sister and we don't really get on at all but i am a Scorpio and she is an Aries so i figure that is why lol.


----------



## Beautywithin

i have a step sister who i dont get to see :(

Im glad i have a twin bro, i think if i had a sister, there would have been far more arguing then me and my bro did, but saying that having a sister may have helped me especially when i was younger, not having a mum about an all, i missed having someone to talk to 2 x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Random- Happy 26 weeks!!!
Hope you had a good weekend 

Np-lazy boys are good tho cuz it means when he comes out he will be content and sleep all the time (it worked with Alex now praying Kellan will be the same 


Twiggy- Our babies are talented at such a young age already lol

pc- Hope you have a fab time today with your sister!!

Sorry if i forgot anything..had a crap nights sleep last night..got he's breech he keeps kicking my bladder and it's so sore and keeps as Twiggy was saying punching the mattress..roll on 8 weeks!! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I don't know what way this baby is lying, I think it's still changing as it seems to be bashing me everywhere still. My stomach has been really hurting the last few days as well so think baby is pushing on it somehow!

I also still have this horrid pain in the pubic area which is just getting worse, I could barely walk to the toilet this morning plus still getting the dizziness.

There's my latest winge hehe. 

BW I think I will be the same as you, unhappy now until d-day!

NP my baby wouldn't move for my scan, but I didn't get to go back so your very lucky! We found the more we proded jimmy, the more baby just turned away from us of put hands over it's face lol. 

I can't remember who was saying about the wee trips(BW?) but I was wondering the exact same thing this morning, hopefully I will get a aisle seat!

Ooh, another winge anyone found that going shopping is the most annoying thing in the world now? Trying to fit through gaps of people without getting shoved is a nightmare! Lol xx


----------



## twiggy56

yay callie! 2 days and countingggggg!! Cant wait to get out of the time-warp that is the twenties!!! And if you're pram arrives today u must get piccies up! I should be getting mine today too from my mums garage lol...so il get my piccies up tomorrow as im out in Edinburgh tonight for a meal with friends! You look lovely in your xmas party pics btw...and im watching your page like a hawk for these new 3D's of max!! Cant wait to see!

MS- oh yes, she knows how to wind up her mummy already...shes guna be trouble i tell ya! They do seem to like kicking the mattress dont they? It funny considering how much her mummy loves the thing!! :rofl:


----------



## nervouspains

Lol bless little Jimmy pc lol.

MS- I sure hope so! Lol

I have such a big age gap between me and my siblings- the youngest age gap is 9 years, and the oldest is 14! So I dont have anything like that :(
Its funny your talking about that as I asked OH what it was like to have a sibling your own age, he said 'Its just like having another mate' lol

I had the weirdest dream last night-
I dreamt that Max was aobut 8 months old, and he looked just like me, but I could see OH in him as well. 
First I saw him as a baby, his hair was brown with a tint of red lol, then I gave him to OH to look after and Max would go missing, and I would search and search for him, and at one point he was in the garden and I had a go at OH for leaving the door open, I just kept trying to find him :(

Yay :D I so hope so twigs!
ooh yes cant wait to see piccys!
Awww thanks :) *blush* Im just uploading the last 2 piccys of my 4D scan now :D

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

well they didnt have the lacoste tshirt so i told paul he can pick his own prezzies :haha: theres no way im walking for hours round the shops. I cashed in my £1 jar (what was left of it) in one of the make a wish things in sainsburys, there was £101, so im happy :) there was some other change that we had in a pot, so glad i havent got to pay with coins anymore lol


----------



## 3 girlies

np, your pics are fab, hes a little smiler already :)


----------



## nervouspains

Wow thats well good 3girlies!!

Aw thanks :D 
OH said last night when we were wacthing the dvd for the second time lol 
'I cant wait until he is here, so I can stare at his face for as long as I want' awwww lol xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

aww thats well sweet. wont be long till we are all posting out birth announcements, scary!!!


----------



## nervouspains

oooh I cant wait!
I cant wait until our tickers say '38 weeks' lol
I think it will seem much closer when Jan is here! I am soooo nervous about the birth, and im feeling more impatient, espcially as his due date nears and I have no signs of labor! Lol
He just kept snuggling in to my fat when we was on the camera, getting really comfty, so I dont think he will want to come out for a long time yet lol xxx


----------



## AimeeM

As if, i just seen a post where the lady is due 18th of August 2010! Wow that seems so far away. God we are so near :D :D :D

Is anyone else waking up really early? I wake up at least an hour before the alarm and have done for the past few days. I don't know what it is happening. Plus my headaches are getting quite bad :(

NP i could have sworn you were more than 4 days ahead of me?


----------



## nervouspains

Lol ok we do sound really far gone now lol.

Can you see my sig? or is the red cross showing for only me to see? lol

Ams, my friend is suffreing really bad with headaches at the mo too- could be the weather?

No, im 29+5 lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

okay trying to remember everything but not doing to good

callie- im going for a peek on fb at all your pics soon

Aimee- i would have said something to that nasty woman 

Twiggy- my mum wants final say on a name lol so i wind her up telling her weird and wonderful names i'd do that to your MIL

thanks girls im sooo excited on nearing 3rd tri 

my hotel night was good tho the bed was really hard so wasn't good for my back lol! we went to Di Maggio's i had minestrone soup, spagetti and meatballs and toffe crunch extravaganze (pavlova with toffe ice cream)OH had bbq babyback ribs, chicago chicken and chocolate fudge cake! was absolutely lovely!


----------



## 3 girlies

im shattered, Sydnee's room is all finished now, ive just washed her moses basket. I text paul & said i think it looks better his side of the bed lol. I am totally sorted now, even finally took some pics of her room, although her cot isnt in there coz its being used as a cot bed for Roxie coz we still havent decided on what bed to get her & Reese lol. I took pics of my phil & teds too. It didnt occur to me till today to try out the raincover, luckily its the right one. I left it on the pushchair coz it smells of plastic/rubber so i'm hoping the smell goes in a few days!

anyway i will add my pics.


----------



## AimeeM

Can't wait to see the pics!

Random glad you had a good weekend chick :D

NP- I think my siggy is right and it is the bad posture causing headaches lol i am trying to sit up straighter. I do see the red crosses in your siggy?


----------



## nervouspains

Your dinner sounds lovely random!! Mmmm!

Yay looking forward to the pics 3 girlies! DO you have a 2/3 bed roomed home? Sorry if im being nosey lol.
I just wondered, If its 3, will Reese end up with a room by herself as she is the oldest?

Oh really :( Thanks Ams, il have to re-do my sign then xx


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah its a 3 bed but the 3rd bedroom (the nursery) is tiny! Reese wanted it as her own room now but the nursery furniture fits in it perfect so she will wait a couple of years i reckon. We have a garage to the side of our house so its perfect to extend above, doubt we will ever have the money to do it though!!

photobucket is so slow, its taking ages to upload the pics!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Omg i think my nesting has started early!! I have loads to watch that i've sky +ed and i just can't sit!! I've moved all the couches and hoovered, washed the skirting boards, everything's pretty much packed!! There's something wrong with me lol Spent yesterday from 9-4 packing everything and cleaning out the cupboards etc..am absolutely knackered mind you lol

Oo can't wait to see pics 3 g's!! 

Can't wait to get my hip grant in, gonna order Kellan's crib etc with it. Wish it would hurry up!! 

Glad you had a fab time random..your dinner sounds lovely!! Night before my section we're gonna go up and go for dinner and go to the cinema and stay in a hotel..sort of last supper  

I've half packed my hospital bag..so far have

4 pairs of joggers
2 nursing bras
pack of maternity pads
pack of breast pads
6 pairs of knickers
house coat
2 pairs of slipper socks
toiletrie bag

Still need to put in some tops, a nighty for after section, pj's, hairbrush and makeup.
Think that's everything for me?

That's taken up most of the room in my hold all so think am gonna pack a seperate bag for Kellan. I wonder now how i fitted everything last time in that bag including Alex's stuff? lol

xx


----------



## nervouspains

My dad always says that too me- make suer when you buy somewhere you can extend lol.

Are you not uploading on to FB too? xx


----------



## AimeeM

We really need a 3 bed cos Kayden will be almost 7 years older than Nathan and that gap is way too big for boys to be sharing a bedroom i think but i really like it here.

Here is a couple of things i am gonna order after Christmas,

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc..._10751_-1_14055_71350_10001_14055#reviews_tab

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc..._-Shopping Sites-_-CPC-_-Froogle#delivery_tab

I like that website think it seems quite good!


----------



## AimeeM

WOW MS! Can i have some of your energy please! :D


----------



## mummysuzie22

Oo they're nice Aimee..have heard good things about that website xx


----------



## AimeeM

Yeah the reviews are good too everyone seems to get their stuff quick which is good. I hate waiting.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha..sure!! I don't know where the heck it's come from..i haven't been taking my iron tablets cuz i hate them..i know i'll get a bollocking from the midwife on Thursday lol so i should be dead tired but am not..well weird xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

I got my pram £150 cheaper off a site called babys mart and they are fast delivery and brilliant prices xx


----------



## nervouspains

LOl good for you MS!
I cant be bothered to do anything!!

They are lovely Ams!

Thats where I ordered my pushchair from- and its just arrived!! Yipeeeeeeee! Im going to be playing with that tonight then! lol xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Oo wanna see pics np!! xx


----------



## AimeeM

I wanna see pics too!

MS i will av a look at that site, the cheaper the better! Not very many places have that cosatta yo pram. I was trying to find some where i could go and actually see it before ordering but can't fine any where near.

Just off to pick Kayden up from school x


----------



## nervouspains

Yay I will upload piccys tomorrow :D xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Had a quick look Aimee and it's 127 on baby mart so about the same as kiddiecare. xx


----------



## AimeeM

Still, £8 cheaper! Bargain :D


----------



## 3 girlies

ok so heres her room...shame its not lilac :(

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/007-1.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/009-3.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/008-1.jpg

the phil & teds (where Sydnee will go)
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/010-2.jpg
where Roxie will sit
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/011-2.jpg
with the rain cover on
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/012.jpg

the carseat :) looks brighter pink irl
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/013-1.jpg

her cot, pic taken before Roxie used it as a cotbed lol
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/200.jpg


----------



## nervouspains

Ooh its very pretty 3girlies!
Loving the pram & the pink cosy in the car seat!! and her cot looks gorgeous xxx


----------



## twiggy56

I was scrolling through the pages waiting to see all these piccies!! :nope: get uploading ppl!! lol. MS im dying to see nursery pics! Iv just been doing more bits in mine this weekend and im being a snoop! :rofl:

random your meal sounds amazing!! Made me hungry reading it! :rofl: Glad you had a nice time chick...

Kiddicare is meant to be brilliant! Iv never ordered from them but im dying to go to that big kiddicare superstore!! But its about 7 hrs drive away for us :dohh:


----------



## 3 girlies

thanks, just wish it was more girly :(


----------



## twiggy56

aww! nursery is so cute Heidi!! I love winnie the poo...its so classic, always looks lovely! And you're pram is a beast! Looks like it does everything! The car seat snuggle thing is gorgeous...where can i get one of those? Our car seat is black but i just dont think it looks cosy enough, and doesnt look at cute as yours!


----------



## AimeeM

It is really nice!! Looks so fresh and new. I think it is lovely xx

Laura i really wanna go to that kiddicare shop too!


----------



## randomxx

3girlies- her room looks lovely she'll love it!

twiggy- thanks hun

ladies i dont know whats up with me today i can't really take anything in if that makes sense god i must be tired lol! 

:happydance::happydance: hypnobirthing classes tomorrow night lets hope im awake enough to take it all in


----------



## 3 girlies

i got the carseat cosytoes from someone on b&b, its from spain or somewhere lol, its gorgeous, so padded. You can get something similar off ebay i think, worth a look.


----------



## 3 girlies

Random, i have days like that. Must be our preggo brains lol


----------



## nervouspains

Me too! I want to drive there, but its like 5 hours lol.
But I cannnnnt wait to see the pushchair tonight! I am SO excited! Can you tell? :happydance: lol

Where is BW today??

Lol bless you random!
Oooh you will have to let us know how it goes!

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

aaaarrrrrggggggghhhhhh all Reese & Roxie have done since Reese got home from school is fight over toys etc, Roxie has got a habit of screaming really loud & its doing my head in!!

heartburn is killing me today too, i cant wait for this to be over now!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol, dont worry 3girlies, soon you will have 3 screaming girls! :rofl: xx


----------



## 3 girlies

ha ha thanks for that np, gosh i think i need some ear plugs lol. All ive done is tell Reese off for the last hour!!


----------



## twiggy56

Think that kiddicare is the size of ikea stores...i would be in heaven! Sucks its the only damn one!!

Heidi you'l soon have another little screaming (and pooping) bundle of joy! You'l have to invest in stakes in paracetamol :rofl: but it will be 3x the happiness too :cloud9:

Well my dinner plans have fell thru...going out wednesday night instead...which means i wont get my pram from my mum til then!! :cry: Spose at least i will actually be 30 weeks (her stated time i could have it!) lol...


----------



## twiggy56

Oh heidi im just havin a wee look for one of those cars seat cosys....

iv already got a Bug In a Rug? Its this one..https://www.babyrug.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewCat&catId=3 in white...so i suppose this will do the job, was guna put her in it for on the way home in the hospital :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

i'll be even more tired then aswell, i need a sound proof playroom i can put them in lol
Roxie is hitting Reese over the head with a toy, they are never this bad!! We are meant to be going shopping when paul gets home, i think i'll let him take them on his on :haha:

i think Sydnee is head down again, the movements seem the same as before!


----------



## 3 girlies

i love those, they look so snug! Will be perfect to bring her home from hospital in :thumbup:


----------



## nervouspains

Lol :friends:

Te-hee, I would 3girlies! Lol

This little man has been moving lots this afternoon- he never normally does hes so lazy lol, I guess its all the throntones chocs I ahve been eating today... ooops lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

my twin is a manager in thorntons lol, i love going to see her coz she makes the best hot chocolate in the world!!


----------



## twiggy56

i love the chocolate fountain they have in thorntons, i wana stick my head in it everytime i walk past!! :rofl:


----------



## AimeeM

NP- i love your it's a boy ribbon!


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Ams :)
I jsut typed in 'pregnancy blinkies' in google and clicked ont he first one and found this! lol

OMG 3girlies! How can you not be the size of a house? LOL if my sister was- Id make her bring me some choclate home everyday, or an ice cream lol xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Wow you ladies have been chatty 

Just woke up..had to have a nap lol

I LOVE your nursery 3 g's!! blue is my fav colour, don't need lots of pink  she'll love it!!

Can't wait till next wednesday till i can start Kellan's. Gonna do all the bedrooms so will post pics when am done 

Mm Thornton's chocolate..haha about the fountain..i would love to stick my head in there!!

Lucky you 3 g's for Sydnee being head down!! Bet that's a relief and you can breathe now  xx


----------



## Beautywithin

This is ads room. still got to get a cot, and put some piccies up and other lil bits, but you get the idea....this room is soooooo tiny tho 

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/adsroomplaque-1.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/adsroom-1.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/adsroom2-1.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/ilovemybear-1.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/adsclothes-2.jpg


----------



## mummysuzie22

Oo i love it bw!!! It's gorgeous..don't worry my nursery is smaller than that xx


----------



## randomxx

BW- Adam's nursery is lovely hun oooh i cant wait to do mine lol where did you get his door hanger?

MS- looking forward to seeing your pics, bet you cant wait to move into the new house 

3g's - have the girls calmed down a bit? 

oooh i love chocolate strawberries from thorntones lol infact i love chocolate strawberries full stop lol

not sure if i told you's ive been craving a French Martini (vodka, chambard, pineapple juice) for weeks anyway when we were at the hotel they do pitchers of it and then at dinner they had a menu thing that sat on the table and French Martini was top of the list! God i sooooo wanted one was very tempted lol! 

i think i want pizza for dinner lol! what are you all having?? xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Off ebay, for 7 quid xxx

im having spag bol for dinner, got terrible heartburn.. no way will it help, but hey ho x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yea looking forward to it random!!

Ooo french martini..i do miss being able to have a wee drink..i love the silver mercedes you get in TGIF. Not long random!!

Would be awesome if we could all meet up one weekend for a night out  bet it would be a brilliant laugh xx


----------



## randomxx

thats a bargain hun will need to keep my eye on ebay tho OH's is changing his mind and not sure if he still wants to do the room in I Love My Bear think its bcz we were told one of the bedrooms in this new house is blue lol he's a big kid so he is!


----------



## randomxx

oh ive not tried one of them hun! i can just imagine all of us meeting up for a night of drinking it would be blooming hilarious especially if it was our first drink after babies are here lol!


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello Girls!

I am back from the panto but off swimming in a minute so I havent read back the pages, hope everyone is ok! BW- I love the pics of Adams room, it looks so lovely, you've made me excited to do mine now (although it wont be for a few more months :-(


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello Girls!

I am back from the panto but off swimming in a minute so I havent read back the pages, hope everyone is ok! BW- I love the pics of Adams room, it looks so lovely, you've made me excited to do mine now (although it wont be for a few more months :-(


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha random, couldn't imagine what i'll be like lol looking forward to a night out tho xx


----------



## 3 girlies

Adams room is gorgeous, you have done such a good job, i love it xx

we got soaked shopping, it poured down. Paul picked a nice jumper & i got some good ideas as a surprise for him on xmas day too lol.

best of all we had a kfc, & we ordered sides of popcorn chicken, sweetcorn & hot wings & they gave us double by mistake so we are rather full up :) 

paul was talking about when we have baby number 4 :shock: , i put him straight, theres no way i'm having 4.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha 3 g's..it's usually the other way round..the women are wanting another. Ryan said when i talk about wanting another he's gonna remind me about the pain i've been in with Kellan etc..i have a short memory so won't work lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i remember when i was in labour with Roxie i said to paul that if i ever want another 1 dont let me lol, well that didnt work did it :)


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha..we just remember what they're like when they're newborns and lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

you girls planning on having any more babies? Adam will be my last, no ifs or buts lol... x


----------



## 3 girlies

Sydnee will be my last too, im going back on the depo injection when shes born.


----------



## hayley x

:hi: havent popped in for a few days, hope everyones ok :hugs:

BW whats it feel like knowing Adam will definately be your last? I would love to have 2 live babies close together but I dont think my body would manage, I'm already finding day to day sooo much harder than end of pregnancy with Alex, both emotionally and physically :(

Whats everyone been up to? Think I'm going John Lewis tomorrow to get my yummy mummy changing bag :dance: and a few bits for Daisy, like a taggies doll :D xxx


----------



## twiggy56

BW i love love LOVE adams nursery!! You've done a fab job there hun...its exactly how i was going to do my boys nursery (if we'd have been having a boy!) I love the soft neutral colours...

il have to get some more piccies up of my nursery as iv done a few more little bits to it...including my name letters il show u a random letter :haha: keep the secret! 

Hi Hayley hun :wave: oooh what yummy mummy bag u getting?! I got mine from JL too...got the pink and brown bows one!! Im totally in love with it!! 

Gosh u lot talking about more babies?! I have this idea in my head that i would like just one, and really be close with her...but then i think of having all my sisters and being my best friends growing up and having them now...i probably will have more!! lol


----------



## mummysuzie22

Am def gonna have one more..so i say now anyway lol will need to see what it's like with 2 boys lol 

Hi Hayley..i def couldn't do 2 close together..especially with a section..couldn't handle 2 kids in nappies..take my hat off to the ladies that can..will need to put pics up when you get your bag!! xx


----------



## hayley x

Twiggy - thats the one I've been eyeing up too unless they have any new ones that I've never seen :thumbup: When I was pregnant with Alex I was sure I only wanted him, me, hubby and our 1 little boy, life seemed perfect but since losing him I now want lots, babies really are sooo special, they really make life worthwhile!!

mummysizie, I think 2 in nappies would be difficult, but worthwhile when they are grown up close :) are you having more babies? xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Hayley its fab! I would definitely recommend you get that one! When you see it in RL it is so much bigger than the picture on the JL website...it really doesnt do it justice! The space in it is pretty amazing...the fabrics feel really strong and durable..i think for the quality the pink lining bags are worth the money!


----------



## 3 girlies

i am happy sticking with my 3 little girls.

My twin is still ttc after a mc last year & i feel guilty for having 3 & her having none :( 

When we were ttc sydnee i said id give up my chance if it meant she could have a baby. It was hard for her when i found out i was pregnant this time.


----------



## twiggy56

Heidi you just made me tear up...your words are so lovely, if only it were as easy to give someone a chance like that...to have a baby is something so amazing, it feels cruel that some people have so much heartache trying to get there. And especially her being your twin...that bond is even stronger

Have you ever considered being a surrogate (sp?) for someone close to you? Me and my friend were discussing this the other day and i think it would be the most amazing thing to do for someones life...but i think i would just find it too hard. Esp if it actually was someone close to you as you would see the child grow up...?


----------



## hayley x

aww bless your sister :hugs: you sound so close too. My sister had a mc 1 week before I got my :bfp: then two weeks after she found out she was pregnant again but had a mmc :cry:

twiggy I would love to be a surrogate - It would be the best feeling in the world knowing you have helped someone have their so much longed for baby. I would only do it with their eggs and spermy though cause that way I'm literally just an incubator iykwim lol xxx


----------



## twiggy56

yeah i think if it was all their DNA and you're literally just an oven then i might do it...its all about who its for i guess...iv always wondered how id feel if it were one of my sisters and they desperately wanted a baby but couldnt have one themselves...it really is the most amazing thing i think you could ever do for someone...what could possibly top giving them a life and bringing all that love into their world?

very hard though to give birth to the baby and know you've got to hand it over, even if it is to a person who you love very much...


----------



## twiggy56

Ok guys, FINALLY got round to taking pics of the nursery today...its really coming along now! My theme is 'butterflies in the garden' if you can see the way im going! Ok so pics include her little door sign that says 'Baby Girl', the chandelier, name letters on the wall (well one letter as i dont want to give too much away!!) and picture frame with 3D scan pics in!
 



Attached Files:







Nursery1 (resized).jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 6









Nursery2 (resized).jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 5









Nursery3 (resized).jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 5









Nursery5 (resized).jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 5









Nursery4 (resized).jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## twiggy56

and the rest...
 



Attached Files:







Nursery6 (resized).jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 2









Nursery7 (resized).jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 3









Nursery8 (resized).jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello girls, well I have had a very busy day, although tomorrow is busy aswell I have meetings most of the day about the wedding. 

Twiggy your pics look great, I'm so jealous of you all getting everything ready!

Although you will be so proud of me, I bought 6 sleepsuits and 6 vests today! I literally just grabbed them before I changed my mind haha. (that's how many I need in my bag isn't it??) 

I noticed tonight my belly button has gone, I'm not sure when I'm sure it was still there last week, I am not happy at all! It looks like it's going outwards as well :-(

i've been feeling so sick this week, like nausea sickness again, I'm hoping MS is not back with avengence! My groin area is so painful as well, I am sure it's SPD now, I am going to mention it to the midwife again as I can't even lift my leg up now without yelling in pain, not even an inch off the floor, this is when I need OH here! Damn forces lol x


----------



## AimeeM

Awww you lot all have gorgeous nurseries! I really want a 3 bedroom house now, it must be so much fun getting it all done!

Laura i love the scan pics in the frame what a great idea :D

Glad you have got buying Claire at last!!

Going to watch Kaydens nativity play this morning he is one of the 3 kings.


----------



## nervouspains

Whoooo morning ladies!

I love my new pram!! Iv uploaded piccys on FB and of my ever growing fatty boom boom belly too lol.

BW- loving Adams room!! Its lvoely, same as what I want, nice creams and the bear collection :cloud9:

Hayley- Cant wait to see your bag :D

3girlies- I know how you feel. My cuz has been ttc for just over 3 years now- they have tried everything, from diet, to clomid, to iui and ivf- and she fell pregnant with ivf, but a 7 week scan showed no hb :( She is on my fb and I feel so guilty 'flaunting' my happiness when I know how hard it must be for her :cry: 

Hayley- that is a lovely thing to do- I would love to do the same after I have had all the children I wanted as I think it would be very hard to give the child up (even if its not biologically yours) because of the bond you ahve made over the 9 months.
When I was ttc and getting nowhere- my lvoely mum said she would have been a surragote for me :hugs: 

Twigs- her room is lovely! So pretty and feminium! I love the 4 heart photo frame :D

PC- Whoo hoo, I had to re-read that! Lol! YAY for buying 12 items! Very proud of you!! :D

Awww Ams you will ahve to take some piccys :)

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

twiggy her room is lovely, so girly too :)

My friend donated her eggs a few weeks back & she wrote on fb that the lady who recieved them is pregnant, what an amazing gift to give someone. Its easy for me to say i wouldnt give my eggs away coz i have eggs, some people dont & they have no chance of being a mum otherwise. I just dont like the idea of a baby looking like me somewhere in britain if you get me. its weird. My twin has the same dna as me anyway so i suppose thats why its different with her.


Its Reeses xmas play today but they are singing now instead of the nativity :(
still cant wait to see it though.


np i love your pram, its so different to everything else ive seen & very boyish which i love :thumbup:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Your nursery is gorgeous Twiggy!! Trying to think of all the B names  

np-just gonna have a look at your pram 

pc-You should call your midwife and get her to make a referal to the physio..can take ages to get an appt with them. And well done on buying things!! Very proud of you 


Congrats on 32 weeks pc!!!!!!!!!!!!! Almost there!! 


3 g's- That's so sweet what you said. Could only imagine how hard it must be to see your sis going through that. I would love to be a surrogate for a family member but don't think cuz i have to have sections would be a good idea. 

Good luck to Reese and Kayden today with their shows!! 

Hayley can't wait to see your pics of your bag!! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies

Happy 32 weeks claire x

twigster i love the butterfly idea, think i have guessed the name, i could be totally wrong!

Callie- love the pram, i so want to get Adams now

xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i think i have guessed the name too, prob wrong but there isnt alot of b names lol


----------



## Beautywithin

Anyone else finding it hard to breathe? its annoying, i cant even sit up in bed, or sit on the sofa, without feeling so uncomfy


----------



## mummysuzie22

Am actually not bad this time..don't know if it's cuz he's breech or not? Would have thought it would have been worse if his big head was stuck up there lol hopefully you'll drop soon  xx


----------



## twiggy56

Oooh its a frosty morning here!!

Well claire i am damn proud of you for buying baby bits!! woo! And happy 32 weeks huny! 

Good luck to Kayden and Reese in their performances today! Bless, hope they're not too nervous...i never got to be Mary in the nativity- had a total strop every year!! :rofl:

Callie your pram is an absolute beaut!! There's guna be no mistaking 'is it a boy or a girl?' in that pram! Looks really solid as well, good choice hun! :thumbup:

Hehe, il be interested to see if any of you guess it right! As i couldnt believe it when the MIL guessed it right lol...thought i was being all sly, apparently im rubbish at hiding things! lol I'l maybe take your predictions when im in labour lol!

And YES to the not being able to breathe thing BW...i used to be able to sit slanted to the side and could breathe comfortably but now not even doing that helps :cry:


----------



## 3 girlies

i have trouble breathing too, its been like that since i had swine flu! I hate it :(


----------



## 3 girlies

well the only b name i can think of is Brooke, but that might be coz i love the name & cant get it out of my head lol. 

I need to go & do some ironing but so far ive sat on my bum :blush:


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh 3 girleis and bw- tell me what you think the name is! Im crap at guessing lol.

Where was you yesterday bw??

Happy 32 weeks PC!! xx


----------



## twiggy56

3g's im keeping that guess written down somewhere! And i just realized after joking about it the other day with funny names to throw off the MIL...Beyonce is definitely NOT what im calling my baby :rofl: Incase someone was thinking names beggining with 'B' laura's mentioned lol!!

and who was saying about the pain in their upper legs? Coz iv got that too...like if i have to lift one foot off the ground to put pants on i get a horrible pain in my inner thigh..like iv been riding a horse all day and it aches? 

I prob sound like a total nut....:rofl:


----------



## mummysuzie22

No Twiggy that's part of spd..hopefully it won't get any worse for you guys cuz you's are near the end  

It's weird thinking that there is babies due next August already!! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

I guessed Brooke aswell!! Paris was going to be called that, but its her middle name instead

Ah callie, i was having a down day yesterday, so down i didnt really want to post much.. feeling a lil better today x


----------



## 3 girlies

We all have days like that bw :hugs:

i need to get off my butt & sort out my washing, having a go slow day today!!


----------



## nervouspains

Oh bw :hugs: you should of texted me xxx


----------



## randomxx

aww BW :hugs::hugs:

:headspin::headspin::headspin: woohoo PC on 32 weeks and on buying baby bits how was your chippy last night?

ive always said i could surrogate for someone but im really not enjoying pregnancy so im not 100% sure of it now lol

OH wants 4 kids but ive said at most i will have 2 lol! 

Twiggy- her nursery is lovely, and can i guess Bella is it really a B name or is the B just a letter from somewhere in her name??

:happydance::happydance: hypnobirthing tonight :happydance:


----------



## randomxx

oh good god ive just looked at my ticker and im into double digits there's less than a 100 days until my little man is due how the hell did i miss that!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Woo hoo random!! Not long now..

I mean to say i watched paranormal activity last night..anyone else watched it yet? 
It was well weird..more weird than scary i thought..xx


----------



## 3 girlies

well i have finished my house work already so im happy today. Although i need to clean the bathroom but i'll just keep the door shut :haha:

I have to go & let Rylee out, it seems so far to walk, its only the other side of my very small village but i just cant be bothered. I cant think what to have for dinner, im stuck today, i fancy spag bol but Reese hates it, plus only got a crappy village shop which never has anything nice in it. 

might have to be burger & chips at this rate!!


----------



## 3 girlies

mummysuzie22 said:


> Woo hoo random!! Not long now..
> 
> I mean to say i watched paranormal activity last night..anyone else watched it yet?
> It was well weird..more weird than scary i thought..xx

no way, i get nightmares after watching anything like that!! :shock:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Mm 3 g's sounds goodd lol..think am just gonna have bruschetta tonight.

My appetite has seemed to go recently..anyone else the same? xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Lol.. i love scary movies.. it was more fascinating really than scary..hubby wouldn't turn the light off while we watched it haha xx


----------



## nervouspains

Whooo hooo random!

MS- I get scared just watching that kids programme- Goosebumps! :rofl:

OH thinks we should call LO Maxim- and max for short...

But I keep pronouncing it 'Maxsim' I cant stop the S rolling off my tongue! Cant you say 'Maxim' without the 'sss' 

xxx


----------



## randomxx

thanks girls 

i'll get to see that film at some point MS got 2012 to see first then New Moon so when i do eventually get to see it i'll let you know my opinion on it lol! 


NP- i know what you mean with the Maxsim hun i say the sss aswell think its just bcz the x and s are next to each other lol

my appetite is pretty crap all in all its not increased any i dont think at least


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha np..

I watched some of 2012 the other night..then fell asleep..was really long 2 1/2 hours but hubby said it was good.

I like Maxim but i know what you mean about the s xx


----------



## nervouspains

I know! Its so diffcult lol.
And when I was speaking to OH ealrier i said 'Oh maxium moved lots this morning' and then I said 'Ooh that feels weird calling him that' lol
He likes Maxwell as well, but it doesnt have a meaning- he likes Maxamillion too! Lol no I dont think so ... lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

I like Maxamillion too lol xx


----------



## randomxx

If you like Max hun then why not stick with that instead of giving him a longer name only to shorten it if you get me?? hope you dont take that the wrong way hun! 

can anyone tell me what the popping is that happens near my back or bum if you get me?


----------



## mummysuzie22

When i was at the midwife and i had a feeling that he was breech she asked me if i was getting that and i said yea, she said that's him kicking you down there. She said sometimes you can hear it across the room. Maybe the wee man has turned? What way was he at your last appt? xx


----------



## randomxx

my midwife hasn't ever told me she just checks my uterus is in the right place and wont measure me until 28weeks tho at my private scan at 17weeks he was breech!


----------



## mummysuzie22

At your 28 week appt she should feel and be able to tell you..if not ask her and she should do it. But that's more than likely what it is and jus to warn you it will get sore when he starts kicking your bladder and may feel like a foot is about to push out your backside lol hopefully he'll move soon tho  xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i have just managed to have a cuppa & some toast, first thing ive eaten today! Now gonna drop Roxie off at my mums so i can go & see Reese. Got my burgers for later but forgot to get the potatoes for the chips, dont think ive got any frozen chips as a back up either!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hope you have a fab time 3 g's..pit stop at the supermarket??

2 girls i know 1 had her little girl yesterday and 1 had her little boy today..little girls name is Cortana and little guys name is Joey..so happy for them..but i want mine now lol 
xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol thanks ladies!

xx


----------



## AimeeM

Woo-hoo! Done and wrapped all the christams shopping except a few bits more left to get for Kayden!! We did it all this morning :D I feel soo happy!!!

Callie i really like the name Maxwell.

Random i get those popping sensations at the bottom but nathan is head down so i figure he must be sticking his hand above his head? Also i think the are blocked by the placenta that makes them feel different from proper kicks.

Kayden did really well in his play bless him he had the cutest little outfit on!

I love the name Brooke it was on our girl list.


----------



## Beautywithin

your pregnancy seems to be going super fast random, xx


Im knackered just cleaned the house, didnt used to mind doing it, now its such a task

im well depressed again, my friend lucy had her baby sat, and she is talking about how she cant wait to get pissed at xmas, and strut herself in her new dress

im gunna be a right miserable git this christmas, i really am, my family normally have one big party new years eve, but whats the point me going, just to watch them get merry and have fun, 


B has been so good, since iv been preg he has'nt really gone out drinking, he has a stag do to go to this weekend, and i said your bloody well going i said just because i cant drink dont mean you cant
bless him 
x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha am opposite of you bw..hubby doesn't go out that often either but he annoys me when's drunk and am para about something happening early so hubby said he won't drink till after the baby's here..stag do is different tho..gives you some peace to watch tele too lol 

Is anyone gonna have a drink at christmas? I have my work's christmas night out next weekend and was thinking about having a glass of wine? Figured that baby's nearly cooked so wouldn't be too bad to have one? xx


----------



## Beautywithin

I know people that do MS, but i personally would'nt 

instead i will just stuff my face with mince pies and cream x


----------



## nervouspains

Im not going too- mainly because whats the point in 1 drink? When I drink, its to get drunk lol.

Although my auntie who was 7 months pregnant at xmas- couldnt chug down bottles of baileys quick enough- although thats when I was going through this upset with Angel and was thinking, look at her, still drinking away with a healthy baby inside her grrr, & smoking like theres no tomorrow just made me so mad... No wonder all her kids weighed about 5 pounds and have adhd...

BW, what you on about?? You are one hot pregnant mumma! xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

oo i could go that..a glass of bailey's with lots of ice!! lol 

i couldn't drink and smoke being pregnant..i would feel so guilty..it's only 9 months.

I got a tv book the big one that covers to new years and the soaps are brilliant lol nothing much else we'll be able to do..am so looking forward to sitting in my new house watching tv  xx


----------



## randomxx

MS- thanks hun i hope if he is breech he moves lol 

BW- im glad someone thinks my pregnancy is going fast i dont lol

Aimee- ive got the anterior placenta aswell so thought that might be something to do with it aswell

ive not been able to drink on my bday, xmas day and boxing day (OH's family have xmas dinner both days) or New Year so i am planning on getting totally smashed after my boy is here! bring on the cocktails French Martinis, that one MS suggested and theres a strawberry one aswell from TGI's oh yeah and my old faithful friend a vodka and coke with ice mmmmmmmm!!! god if i have one of each of them on my first night out i'l be home by 9pm lol 

what will everyones first drink be after babies are here??


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha random..i'm with you on the being home at 9pm!! My first drink is gonna be either white wine and pomegranet sp? juice or vodka and diet coke lol can taste it already lol just looking forward to a night out with all our friends xx


----------



## nervouspains

Mmm im going to have- well I need to ease myself in first, otherwise it would straight be a Long Island Iced Tea!! xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha np xx


----------



## randomxx

NP- why oh why ease yourself in just go straight for the good stuff lol

i doubt i'll be able to do my usual and have a couple in the house before i head out if i done that i wouldn't bloomin make it out as im terrible at free pouring lol i always end up pouring myself a double as i think a single measure just doesn't look enough lol! god i can practically taste the vodka just now mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol cos its so strong!! xx


----------



## AimeeM

I'm ok me, i don't get pissed anyway cos it gives me panic attacks so i am not missing out. I have a few but hate the feeling of being drunk it makes me feel too out of control! Gosh i sound like a right boring twat but i had enough of it in my teens lol.


----------



## 3 girlies

my first drink will be either a glass of wine or baileys with loads of ice. I have missed wine especially with xmas coming up, i would love a glass with my xmas dinner but i cant :( 

Reese was great in her school play, she had to dance & sing on stage, she looked so cute.


----------



## randomxx

NP- the first time you have one its going to knock you for six anyway so may aswell make the first one count lol

Aimee- im not a big drinker either i think its just bcz i cant have it that i want it lol

3g's- glad reese's play was good and she done well hope she enjoyed it as much as you


----------



## AimeeM

I must admit, i was a bit gutted not having a glass of champagne at my wedding.


----------



## twiggy56

Haha iv just got back in and you're all talking about booze!! :rofl: What uz like!

I wont be drinking as you're not meant to whilst you're BF ru not?! I was never much of a drinker before being preggers anyway, im a lightweight...my friends at uni all used to think it was hilarious...

'Oh laura is a lightweight...she gets drunk on a wine gum...' :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

:rofl: @ the wine gum


----------



## randomxx

haha twiggy drunk on a wine gum 

god im getting lectured on how partners shouldn't be there at the birth and how fit woman give birth alot easier than unfit woman blah blah blah

im going to have to rush home from work and get changed was just changing a barrel and im covered in Best beer it kept skooshing out can just imagine going to the hospital without having got changed and stinking of beer! 

also was thinking see if i go into labour through the day and OH is working will he have to go for a shower before he will be allowed into the labour ward remember hes an HGV mechanic so will be covered in dirt, oil, diesel and whatever else


----------



## nervouspains

LOL wine gum!

Ooh yes I never thought about that twiggy! another 3 months with no booze! ooh so that will be a year then! lol Yay clever Cal and her maths lol.

Random (I typed Ransom by mistake then lol it looked funny lol) - im looking forward to hearing aobut your class tonight! :D

Im trying to think what else I was going to say... *thinking*.... *still thinking*.....

Oh i forget lol, however I will moan aobut how expencive weddings are! I might have to literally invite family only to the day and then friends to the evening :(
Well, not that I have many friends since my clubbing days have been over anyway lol xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Ransom :rofl:


----------



## randomxx

ransom :haha: 

i promise to tell you all about it 2mz and i'll let you know the name of the cd and book i get im really excited and looking forward to it lol!

any ideas on the labour thing with OH i can just imagine it happening through the day and him having to go for a shower and get changed and everything before we have to leave as there is no way in hell he's getting to hold my son covered in that muck from his work but would i be able to tell him its hospital policy that he cant come in covered in that rubbish if you get me???


----------



## twiggy56

Random, you'l have tonnes of time whilst you're in early stages of labour...he can just grab a quick shower anyway...he's a bloke- they're in and out lol! Im sure you'l let him know as soon as things start happening and it wont be a mad rush to the hospital straight away...even *you* are meant to stay at home til your contractions are close together!

oh yeah and meant to say hun- happy double digits!! :wohoo:


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh my first drink will be voddy lemonade and lime, and a glass of white wine

will need to have a knees up befor my diet starts haha


im not a big drinker to be honest.but would be nice to have a glass of something, just so i can relax! 


Glad reese's play went well, Paris's is friday and she is a fairy! x


----------



## nervouspains

Im logging off now ladies, Speak tomorrow

Oh bw- Paris is a fairy how sweet!
that reminds me though- does anyone lsiten to Scott Mills on Radio 1? at about 5.40 they do 'Oh whats occorin (sp?)' and yesterday, they went to 'stupid street' and asked what were you in your NATIVITY play... answers:

superman
'er I was a cat once'
aladdin etc lol.
Only 1 person said Joseph... Some bloke said I played the part of a girl, maybe I am girly :rofl: 
Stupid street indeed lol xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

aww a fairy, thats so sweet!! Reese was "a guest" meaning she didnt have a part so she just sang lol, only the older class had proper parts! :growlmad:

Random, when i was in labour with Reese paul went home & had a shower & then stopped at mcdonalds :shock: remember though that i was bleeding quite bad so had to come straight in, he is maybe a bit too relaxed when i'm in labour lol. Although hes quite good coz he didnt make me panic when things went a bit wrong with Reese, he kept me calm. :thumbup:

Reese just fried my onions ready for my burgers, she loves cooking. I was never allowed to cook when i was little so when i left home i couldnt even boil an egg :blush:


----------



## randomxx

see its just incase things happen very quickly and to get all the muck of himself he has to wash his hair 3 times just to get the water to run clear so hes normally in a shower for a good while and thats a quick shower! think im just thinking about all the things that could go wrong lol! especially after his mum offered to be my birthing partner if something happened to him and his sis which i dont want even tho shes a lovely woman i dont want my MIL seeing my bits!


----------



## 3 girlies

randomxx said:


> see its just incase things happen very quickly and to get all the muck of himself he has to wash his hair 3 times just to get the water to run clear so hes normally in a shower for a good while and thats a quick shower! think im just thinking about all the things that could go wrong lol! especially after his mum offered to be my birthing partner if something happened to him and his sis which i dont want even tho shes a lovely woman i dont want my MIL seeing my bits!

i wouldnt want my mil there either, although she would jump at the chance if i asked her! My mum & sister were there when i had Reese, i kind of regret it now coz they didnt enjoy seeing her being born, I didnt have them at Roxies birth incase the same thing happened again, typical that with roxie it was calm & relaxed :dohh: 

you might be lucky & go into labour when hes clean lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello everyone :hi:

Sorry I feel like I've been neglecting you lately but I did get a lot of wedding things sorted, ooooh its very exciting!

I am seriously considering having a home birth now (if I'm allowed), I know you will all think I am crazy but there is so many advantages to me and I think it will de-stress me. I'm not going to rush into it, but it is something I am thinking seriously about.

Glad everything went well in the plays! I loved the school plays when I was little, I always had a good part, I was that kid you hated cos they always got them haha. 

Oh nearly forgot, thank you everyone for my happy 32 weeks, I cannot wait now!!


----------



## Beautywithin

OMG Is that true we gain a lb a week from now on Claire? double that for me, i could easily put on another stone, oh sweet lord!


----------



## pinkclaire

That's what I've heard as well. I am not sure whether it's true, but at least you know most of it is baby?


----------



## Beautywithin

i didnt even no till i looked at your ticker lol.... it says lay off the cake,so i will replace the cake with mince pies lol x


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies!

OMG :gun: this stupid stupid F*&^%$£ women- or should I say TW&T almost drove in to the side of me this morning!!
Here I was driving along, and I saw her turn left and turn the car around in a road left to me- and then she was looking right, but not looking left and just kept coming!! And I was beeping and beeping at her and she literally stopped inches away from my passanger door! So then I got out and I was swearing and blinding at her and she just sat there staring and shaking her head and raised her arms as if to say 'what, I dont know what iv done' :saywhat:
Stupid bit$h! 
And then I was turning in to my work barrier and this bloke started reversing and then stopped and I started calling him a f-ing pr*ck and then he got out... It was one of the managers... Oopsy :blush: lol adn then I told him what happend and I was swearing, and then Max was kicking, and then he made me a cuppa and iv settled down now lol.
And all before 8.30am lol 

Oh and whooo hooooooooo :happydance: :yipee: to Twiggy and I who are now in the 30's! Whoooooooooooooo!

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Happy 30 weeks Callie and twigster xxxx

Ah some people arnt fit to be on the road callie, i cant help but get road rage at times, 

dont let it stress you out tho. x


----------



## AimeeM

Yey!! Happy 30 weeks girls :D


----------



## mummysuzie22

Aww np as bw said some people just shouldn't have a license..

Happy 30 weeks twiggy and np!!! Not long for you ladies now!! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

happy 30 weeks :)


pc a homebirth sounds great, id love one but paul wont let me :( My midwives keep asking though.


----------



## twiggy56

yey! 30 weeks! Happy big 3-0 day to you callie m'dear! _Finally_...feel like iv been in the time warp of the twenties for aaaages now!

Well i prob wont be on too much today..i had the crappest nights sleep and was meant to be going out for a meal in Edinburgh tonight but iv had to cancel as im really feeling like a bag of shit...my leg pain is moving into my hips so i suspect it probably is spd :cry: and my breathing is just so pressured...guna nap this afternoon but doubt il feel much better! Jamie's left me the laptop so i can chat in bed inbetween dosing off, bless him. He was worried about me last night...said i didnt look too good.

Callie, Max sounds like he was defending his mummy! Feeling the rage! Some ppl just shouldnt be allowed to drive, its scary how some people have such a lack of common sense its dangerous...hope ur alright hun :hugs:

PC- homebirth sounds nice, dont think my mum would let me though, shes done homebirths where things havent gone to plan and think its just worrying for midwives..but if you want that option for you then i say talk through it with your midwife and see what she says! Half the battle is getting _them_ to agree to it!


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Twigs :D xx

I know, I swear im going to get signs all over my car that say 'Im pregnant!' lol

PC- If I wasnt as panicky as I am, a homebirth would be lovely, my mw was really supportive about it as well when she asked if I would like one- but Im such a worrier it will have to be in the hospital lol xxx


----------



## twiggy56

speaking of driving...apparently Asda are thinking about introducing 'Mum-to-Be' spaces!

Thought it was good idea actually...as i hate having to haul my shopping to a tiny space i cant fit my bump into as other cars park so damn close!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Am with you on that one twiggy..altho we park in the parent and child ones with alex for people that don't already have kids it can be a long painful walk..or waddle lol they have them in america and most shopping places xx


----------



## nervouspains

That would be so good! Didnt tesco introduce 'old people spaces' ina few of there branches?

It would be a really good idea though, especially as we are not meant to be lifting/ pushing heavy things! xx


----------



## nervouspains

Has anyone got dry skin anywhere?

I have at the sides of my mouth- its horrid! its dry, sore and, well its not sorry tmi lol crusty, it just looks dry and cracked- a bit liek excma?
Iv put sudo on it, and it calms down after a couple of days, then it flares up again :( xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

I have it on my chin and around my jaw line..i've tried everything and nothing works..don't think it's gonna go away till lo is here. If the sudo cream is helping just keep putting it on even after it goes away then it might not come back? xx


----------



## 3 girlies

ive got dry skin on my arms, tummy & face. i use aqueous cream, you get it from boots, only a couple of quid for a huge tub. Its great for using on newborns if they have flacky skin on their feet too. Its really good :thumbup: my health visitor recommended it after we had Reese so ive been using it for years!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Oo might need to get some of that and try it..i'd try anything just now xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello everyone!

Congrats twigs and NP into the thirties! Hope your ready to pop lol. My bump is huuuge now and my skin is all itchy like it's trying to grow more!

My mw are really supportive of home births I told OH and my mum I was thinking about it and they were really for it I thought they wouldn't be! A big thing for me is OH will only be at home for a couple of days and I don't want to waste those in hospital. Where i live it would take the same time from the birthing centre to hospital as it would from my house so from that point of view there is not much in it.

Plus I really want my mum there but getting someone to look after my little sis in the night wud be a problem and if it's at my house she can go in one of the other rooms and sleep. She sleeps really well before you ask lol. 

If I can't get in a space near the door at the supermarket I park in the mums one. Well technically I have a child with me! I hate food shopping, it's pants as I have to go on my own and my back always kills after pushing it round for a bit, I'm not pushing it any further. 

Although Morrisons tried to fine my friend who was pregnant for parking in one but she made a fuss lol xx


I am going to wait until my scan first before I decide.


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks ladies, think I will buy some of that at lunch time 3girlies, thanks for the tip :thumbup: xx


----------



## 3 girlies

you can use it as a soap too, although it doesnt foam up as such so i havent bothered. it smells really weird but its the best stuff ive used & a tub lasts for absolutely ages!


----------



## Beautywithin

Did you mention Lunch callie? ohhhh food what you having? lol x


iv got terrible skin at the moment really dry hands, and my make up dont " sit properly" like it used to, plus im using more foundation because my face is fatter, it cost me a bomb


----------



## 3 girlies

OMG, Roxie just opened the sudocrem & covered herself in it :shock: I took a pic, i tried not to laugh, she just sat there saying "mmm smell nice" lol. Its bloody hard to get off coz its waterproof!!


----------



## nervouspains

LOL :rofl: lol ahahah 'Smells nice' lololol
That is so funny 3girlies lol

Oooh yes BW we havent discussed food for ages! lol
Well iv just had a peanut butter sarnie, and iv got some crisps and cranberries to eat, and then out on my travles I might get some smarties and a coke lol.

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

ive put the pic of her on fb. 

i just had a peanut butter roll. i fancy a jam doughnut, might walk to the shop, although the car is appealing :)


----------



## 3 girlies

im not liking the low kicks today, it feels like shes kicking my cervix :shrug: not very nice!!!!


----------



## randomxx

morning ladies

happy 30 weeks NP and Twiggy

callie- stupid bloody woman she should have been paying more attention, glad your okay tho! 

3g- cant wait to see Roxie's pic

okay my hypnobirthing class was great i loved it it makes soooo much sense! we watched two birth videos of people who hypnobirthed and they were really quiet no screaming or moaning even when the baby was actually coming out! She said the most important thing is to focus on your breathing by taking a deep breath in for about 15secs and then releasing it for 4 secs and to do that while your having surges (contractions). She was telling us about one woman she had who came into the admitting room in the CMU and told her that she just felt she had to see her well to look at you wouldn't know she was in labour but she checked down below and the head was coming out the woman gave birth in the admittance room lol


----------



## nervouspains

3girlies- I dont knwo what Maxy is doing today either! All his movements (except the kick this morning) are very low down!

Ooh I will go have a peek lol.

Thanks random :)
Omg! wow silence! I will have to look in to these classes lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

one of the women every time she was having a surge we thought she was sleeping as she was really still and had her eyes closed but nope that was her having went into the zone thing lol and was very relaxed neither one of them had gas and air that we seen anyway! 

im going to take the book into work with me and start reading it so i'll try post we snippets here and there!


----------



## twiggy56

Well sleeping isnt happening coz i cant breathe as everything aches...argh!! The joys.

Hypnobirthing sounds great! I really want a calm birthing environment when little one decides to come, thats why i think im going for the epi...want to be really focused and not thinking about the pain, more focusing on pushing and remembering the moment she arrives! As mum said g&a can make you feel drunk and a bit woosy...so i really want to be aware and focused. I'l maybe look into these classes!!

Heidi- that pic of Roxie is priceless! lol...i love the smell too! :rofl:

Iv got dry skin where my bra rubs under my arms, its all flaky and horrible :cry: Think i might invest in some of this cream too!


----------



## randomxx

aww twiggy :hugs:

yeah i really enjoyed the class last night i actually thought as it was the hospital running it there would be loads of us there but they only do 5 couples a month so i was really lucky to get in glad i booked it early lol! 

the book i got was Hypnobirthing by Marie Mongan and its her cd aswell! im not too keen on the cd as its her talking all the time and im not a big fan of that lol think i'll get used to it ive got it on my mp3 to take into hospital with me lol and im listening to it while in work lol!


----------



## 3 girlies

its been quiet on here, i only came back to 1 page!!


----------



## twiggy56

It is rather quiet on here...iv been dosing in and out today with the laptop in bed- think iv got spd :cry:

insides of my thighs ache like mad- feel like iv been riding a horse for days and only just got off :wacko: and also standing on one leg is impossible...lower back pain is worsening too. Just thought it was general pregnancy aches and weight of bump getting big now? :shrug: but apparently thats all symptoms of spd!


----------



## 3 girlies

it does sound like spd. If you mention it to your midwife its not too late to get treatment. My friend is having physio now & its helping her alot.


----------



## twiggy56

Yeah i mean my mum said it sounds like spd and if she could refer me she would (but obviously cant as shes not _*my*_ midwife! :( )

just sucks, i felt so good til i got 2 3rd tri :rofl: thought id gotten away with it! Thats reassuring that your friend has gotten treatment and its helped...i was thinking i might be a bit late now!


----------



## AimeeM

Sorry it is hurting laura chick :(

I have been quiet as i feel quite crap. Just very tired and achey and like i really just can't be arsed with anything. I don't want to moan about being pregnant as i am so, so grateful and happy but i think i am getting to that stage...


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh Moan away Aimee, we all know how lucky we are but you can't help feeling rubbish sometimes it's the hormones. I'm always winging lol. Xx


----------



## twiggy56

Aimee...have a moan! I have...lol

Makes u feel better i think...i know what u mean about 'that stage'...think its just everythings getting slower, sore, achey and heavy now...in between excitement bursts i feel so drained. You can be grateful and have a moan still...as pregnant women its our right! lol

sorry you're having a down day...hugs for yoooou :hugs:


----------



## Beautywithin

AimeeM said:


> Sorry it is hurting laura chick :(
> 
> I have been quiet as i feel quite crap. Just very tired and achey and like i really just can't be arsed with anything. I don't want to moan about being pregnant as i am so, so grateful and happy but i think i am getting to that stage...


Oh i feel exactly the same at the moment, i feel like iv really put my life on hold, which just because im pregnant, it dont mean i have to, but i have, dont think it helped i left work, back in june, i hardly go out with my friends, because i just feel huge and frumpy, cant do the simplest things, without getting knackered, 
Im very grateful this pregnancy is going great ( touch wood ) i just wish i didnt feel so down all the time, x


----------



## pinkclaire

There's something about pregnancy that just makes you feel crap. Your Life changes, you become relient on someone else which is a horrid feeling. The littlest tasks take so much effort, somedays I feel like I haven't even got enough energy to get out if bed, plus you've lost completely control of your body!

Doesn't matter how grateful we are about being pregnant, some stuff is just plain crap and I am sure we have all felt the same at some point. 

Thats why we have forums like this because noone understands better than other pregnant people so never feel like you can't talk to us xxx


----------



## twiggy56

pinkclaire said:


> There's something about pregnancy that just makes you feel crap. Your Life changes, you become relient on someone else which is a horrid feeling. The littlest tasks take so much effort, somedays I feel like I haven't even got enough energy to get out if bed, plus you've lost completely control of your body!
> 
> Doesn't matter how grateful we are about being pregnant, some stuff is just plain crap and I am sure we have all felt the same at some point.
> 
> Thats why we have forums like this because noone understands better than other pregnant people so never feel like you can't talk to us xxx

Amen!! All my friends seem to be so sick of baby stuff now...i can literally hear them think '_oh here we go again, baby stuff._' when i talk to them...but its the biggest thing happening in my life right now!! So what else do you expect me to talk about? Never mind the elephant in the room eh?!

If i didnt have this forum i think id go nuts...and its so nice to have you ladies to talk to who can sympathize from exactly where im sitting. And if you have aches, pains, problems or questions....its so nice to have you girls to ask and vice versa :flower: 

think we are all getting towards the end now and just want to start the next part...i just want to be a mummy now, and hold my little girl in my arms!


----------



## mummysuzie22

I'm with you ladies..but you'll be amazed at how quickly everything disappears hours after you have your lo..not long ma dears till we're at the end  

3rd tri i find can be the worst trimester as everything like you ladies have said slow done physical wise and there's only so much we can do..i find this my worst trimester too..and like you bw i don't really have a social life anymore and at times i get a bit lonely and pissed off feeling my friends have some what ditched me but that's why am glad i have you ladies here or i would probably be depressed. 

And don't ever apologise for having a moan it's what we're here for  xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I was saying to random the other day, if I didnt have my bnb friends I probably wouldnt speak to anyone for days on end and I wouldnt have any friends hehe.


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning

32 weeks = 8 months :happydance::happydance:

just weigh'd myself, im exactly 11 stone now so i decided to celebrate with having a bag of m & ms for brekkie! no point me getting upset over it is there, nothing i can do about it at the moment


x


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies!

Congrats on 32 weeks BW!!! :D whoooo!
11 stone? Last time I weighed that was about... *counts* 6 years ago :rofl:
I got no idea how I am going to loose 3-4 stone in 7 months... But I NEED too.
The only way I can loose weight, for me, is not to eat. Well not completley stop eating, but I mean in 6 months I could easily loose 2-3 stone by eating what I wanted, but not very much.

Sometimes, if I felt too stuffed, I would make myself throw up, jsut because otherwise if I didnt, I would feel like I weas going to burst. I started doing that again when I was pregnant, but didnt know...

When I broke up with my ex, I lost 2 1/2 stone in 6 months, by this:

eg a typical day:

wouldnt eat until 1, have a sandwich, crisps, choccy bar, then I would eat again about 7, maybe just a burger

or one day I would have a large burgetr king, and thats it.

or if it was a work day and I was clubbing that night, id have a sarnie for lunch, couple bags of choc and a carton of milk at aobut 6... and thats it.

So I never really thought of myself as on a diet, as I still ate what I want... I think having a busy social life & smoking also played a part... 

But obviosuly I cant do that when LO comes along if I plan to BF :cry: I just dont know how to only eat healthy- it reminds me too much of a diet and thats not what I want to do, or I cant control myself when I do eat like that- does anyone understand what I mean or am I just sounding stupid? :blush:

xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol bw my kinda breakfast! 


Yayy for 32 weeks!! Saying 8 months pregnant sounds awesome!! 

Am the same as you pc..

Had a decent sleep last night for a change..had the window opened after having it shut for a few nights and think that's why i've been sleeping rubbish.

Also have an ear infection i think but can't get a doc appt today :-( it's not too bad just when i sallow goes right into my ear and to touch it..hopefully get one tomorrow.

Got my 32 week appt today..can't believe we're all this way already!! Anyone have any questions they want me to ask her?

xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yea i get what your saying np..i don't have any will power to lose weight myself so i'm going to go back to slimming world. When me and hubby split up a few years ago i didn't eat for 3 weeks..i lost 22 lbs but as soon as we got back together i put it all back on and some..but i remember how much thinner i was and loved it. Am sure we can all help each other when we've had our lo's  moral support xx


----------



## Beautywithin

That makes perfect sense Callie- is why i went on the cambridge diet, i cant do a diet that involves food, i just give in to easily, but i know this time round it will be hard especially with a new born to look after, so im worried will i still be able to do it, when i say 11 stone it dont sound to much, but with me, it just goes everywhere, i havent taken many pictures since iv been preg, because all i see is my fat face, 
im a serial binge eater and will eat even when im not hungry, to the point i want to be sick, that isnt healthy at all,

so yes hopefully when he have our LO's we can start losing the flab together and be yummy mummys, im going on a diet soon as i had him, not extreme one, seeing as we wont be aloud to start any proper diet till after 6 weeks, but will just have 3 main healthy meals aday, and hopefully time the 6 weeks is up, i would have least lost a stone! 

christmas is worrying tho, all them foods so tempting! arghhhhh


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all, feel a tad better this morning.

Happy 32 weeks BW!!

I have just started to notice the weight gain now but i also am at a stage where i want double portions, i just had 4 crumpets! Going to try and weigh myself today if i find some scales and see what the damage is...

Just popping out i will be back on later to chat girls xx


----------



## randomxx

happy 32 weeks BW 

im glad i have all of you guys my mates are all party animals lol so very rarely see them and as you say twiggy you start to feel really consious of the fact that your talking about baby all the time! 

my plan of action after i have the little one is going long walks with him in his pram and the dog plus OH is going to give me one night a week to go and do some sort of keep fit class and swimming hoping that will help me out! Aswell as trying the special k 2 week trial (i love special k but baby doesn't) fingers crossed that shifts most of it lol!


----------



## AimeeM

I dont f***ing believe this just rang the HIP helpline they have got the form but the stupid arse of a midwife signed it 9th november 2010 instead of 2009 so they have declined it.
They have referred it to a different department who will contact the midwife to see if she actually dated it wrong so they can amend it but she left a couple of weeks ago. They said that they will give her 4 weeks to reply and if she doesn't (which she wont cos she has gone) we have to send a new form but by the time it gets there the baby will be here so basically we wont get it :cry:


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks ladies- yes we deffo will.
Im going to try and walk as much as poss and also was thinking about getting some ready meals in- quick and easy microwave WW ones or Tesco healthy living?
Esp as I suppose everything will be up in the air until I got a routine in place...

Even thoguh I feel like this- I still dont hesitate when I have choclate, or cakes etc. I just cant control myself. And im thinking, how the hell am I going to go back to the way I was with food- when I cant stop myself eating crap now? :shrug:

I will try the healthy route while im breast feeding- but after that, il prob go back to my old ways...

I just rung HIP- Whooo hooo! It was processed ont he 8th Dec... So I am going to check my bank account :happydance:

Has anyone else recevied theres yet?

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

OMG Aimee! I just read your post! What a thicko!! 
Mine was sent and dated ont he 9th too xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Aww Aimee that's rubbish..can you not call the midwife that's there just now and get her to fill out another one? 

That's brilliant np..i didn't send mine off till the 19th so doubt mine will be processed yet.

Am gonna get my gran to make meals and am gonna freeze them so we have meals ready and just need to defrost them xx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh no money in the bank yet though :( lol
They said it takes 4-6 working days to reach the bank account.

Im going to take that money though and put it in another account to spend on things in the Jan sales- I need to get, stuff for my hosital bag (but I ahve £30 in boots points to use for that! yay) a car seat, a play mat, a changing mat, and a vibrating chair lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

Aimee thats bloody crap can they not phone your current midwife instead of the old one? the thing that gets me is we aren't in 2010 so obviously she really ment 2009 grrrr stupid idiots!


----------



## Beautywithin

Aimee. that is bloody stupid, id have the right arse, and next time you see her, defo point it out, still not recieved mine, tho for weeks now in my account it says i can withdraw only a certain amount, but shows on a statement that there is 100 more that needs to clear, but the grant is for 190 right? so not sure what that is all about

either way im pissed off, i needed that money befor xmas really, cant do my hospital bag untill after now! why is everything money money money x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Am hoping mine comes in in January so i can order that deal off babies r us cuz it expires at the end of January. xx


----------



## nervouspains

Yesterday I felt hardly any movement at all, and iv only felt a little this morning...

I got my doppler out, he seems fine in there.

Does anyone ever notice diffrences in movement? Its only the last 2 days really- I heard my placenta too. xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yea i have. He won't be moving as much as he's running out of room. Kellan only moves a little in the morning then for about 4 or 5 mins every 4 hours then quite a bit at night. A pattern will emerge now my midwife said xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks MS- I just felt him now yay, well it felt like he was turning around because it felt like he was about to punchure my lung lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning girlies! I think I sent my form off around the 13th, might of been earlier. Could really do with money it's so annoying! Aimee I'm sure your new midwife can confirm the mistake? I would tell her about it when you next see her. 

Happy 32 weeks BW! 

Callie, jimmys movements have really slowed down over the last few days, I feel more big movements and kicks, I try not to worry but it is strange when things change. Although last night jimmy was kicking my bladder ouch. Everytime I thought I was going to wee my self :blush:

MS- good luck with your appointment today! My next one is not until Xmas week. Was thinking of taking OH with me so he can hear the heartbeat, that will be ok won't it?

Aimee- glad your feeling a bit better xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

That's Max saying to stop worrying mummy lol

Thank you pc..yea you can take who you like with you..hubby always comes with me..really bacause i'm too lazy to walk lol

I'm hoping she'll give me something else for my iron deficency sp? i think there's something that starts with a sp you can get out the chemist so gonna ask her about that.

Wanna hear how lazy i am? Today will be the first day i've been out the house since Sunday lol I love just staying in and not needing to go out. 

I was reading a ladies thread on here about how she went for a growth scan and she got admitted cuz her baby was footling breech which means his feet were both right down in her pelvis and it's dangerous cuz the baby can push out the umbilical cord and she's been told to call 999 if her waters break. She said a big symptom is feeling baby stomp all over her bladder and it's extremely painful and his feet feel like they're gonna pop out down there. Am a bit worried cuz at night when i'm lying that's what i feel with Kellan when he moves. I have to squeeze cuz i feel like something is gonna come out. When he moves down there every movement is painful.I know he's breech so maybe that's why am so paranoid? Am probably just being stupid. xx


----------



## randomxx

morning claire that should be fine to take OH with you im taking mine to my appointment on the 22nd as he's off on holiday

i hardly ever feel my little one hes very lazy i get the odd time where its like hes having a mad half hour 

i never noticed you had a midwife appointment today MS good luck with that and hope you feel better soon x


----------



## randomxx

MS im sure kellan is fine in there but if your worried have a word with your midwife and see what she says x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you..depends what midwife it is lol some are nice and some are useless. Fingers crossed have had good ones so far  

Am so hungry..i could eat a horse!! What'e everyone having for lunch? xx


----------



## randomxx

not sure what i should have for lunch what about everyone else? x


----------



## pinkclaire

MS- as far as I know my baby is head down, and i still feel movements down there on my bladder, cervix etc, I really wouldnt worry, but like random said speak to your midwife about it today xx


----------



## AimeeM

Wayne rang the hip thing and had a right moan at them, they have, or so they say, sent it to head office as urgent as he gave them a sob story lol so will see if that helps but we are not allowed another form until after 4 weeks if it is declined again but to be honest if it is then i am not going to bother as it is causing more stress than it is worth!


----------



## Beautywithin

Aimee- you should bother, your entitled to that money, i no its a pain, and thats the sort of thing that would happen to me, or they lose my details, dont give up just yet woman xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

hopefully that will be it sorted Aimee..You can't even be due a november baby yet lol hopefully they will look past it and just give you it without anymore hassel.

Yea am gonna say to her today. She'll probably think am a nut job lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

hopefully that will be it sorted Aimee..You can't even be due a november baby yet lol hopefully they will look past it and just give you it without anymore hassel.

Yea am gonna say to her today. She'll probably think am a nut job lol xx

As for lunch i need to go to the supermarket for some shopping so will probably get a baguette and oo maybe bacon and have a blt..haven't had that in ages..xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Right ladies am away to get a shower and get ready to leave. Talk to ya soon  xx


----------



## AimeeM

Thanks girls. Just a bit stressed today will see how it goes!

Hmmm dinner.... Still a little bit full from my 4 crumpets for breakfast!


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks MS-

I hear the weather is below freezing tonight in Scotland- sorry ladies! lol

MS, its probably because he is breech, I keep thinking to myself, has he tied the cord around his neck? Is this why he is moving less? All these thoughts rush in to my head :(

Ams- dont give up! Even if you get that money when Nathan is here- make sure you do! Your entitled too it!

Lunch- I have a cheese and colslow sarnie, salt & vinger crisps and some cranberries...
I want something else but I cant be bothered to go out lol.
Il only end up spending more money then what I have got so im going to stay away from the shops lol. And I dont want to sit at my computer because people come over and bother me lol so il go and sit on an empty desk and eat my sarnies :( lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

I keep thinking things like that too. You know, the worry is even worse when they are here too :( I don't think it ever stops!

On my 4d scan he has the cord wrapped around his right arm which is by his head. Until the last scan it was around his leg. I preferred it around his leg.


----------



## twiggy56

Oh good lord i think my body is falling apart!! Slept in til 11 today! :blush:

Happy 32 weeks BW! :happydance: Oh my god 32 weeks sounds so far along lol!

Aimee i actually said 'Oh shit!' to my computer screen reading what that bloody useless midwife has put on your hip form!!! Its quite worrying an error like that can occur from someone working in the medical profession!! I mean imagine getting a digit wrong on a patients drug dosage :wacko: Hopefully they will sort it out for you after Wayne gave them a good old ear-bashing!! Dont think u should guve up on it- its free money you are entitled to!!

Good luck at your app MS! And i dont think u sound mad...i get really low kicks and pressure sometimes, organs getting used as a punchbag and what not! Worrys me a little as i sometimes yelp its that painful!!

Callie- i think its already below freezing here...my car is still iced up- and the sun is out!! :wacko:


----------



## nervouspains

Aimee- Did the sonogramist menchion it? Or did you notice?
I didnt notice on my 4D scan, but im now wondering, if it was, would she of said anything to me?

I was thinking about my dvd, and although im happy its all his face, I do wish she filmed his feet as well, or maybe even his little winkle :( 

Well fatty boom boom me couldnt resist- Iv got a crunchie... AND a snickers!
i knwo we shouldnt eat peanuts, but recently all I have been wanting to eat is peanut butter... So I have, the smooth version.
No one in my famiyl has an allergy to nuts, so im hoping Max will be ok too :shrug:

Twigs- Omg! Seriously?! I need to get some de-icer as its onyl going to get worse lol xxx


----------



## twiggy56

yep, its bloody ridiculous. Everything is frosted over!

well OH has just told me we're going late night shopping tonight...urgh, only reason im going is coz iv been promised a KFC :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

hi everyone, havent got time to read back but will later. Been called in for a meeting at Reeses school but they wouldnt tell me why :shrug: The only thing i can think of is Reese has been bullied by a girl in her class & keeps asking to move schools. I really aint in the mood for it, when i was in next earlier i felt like a grinding feeling & loads of pressure, not painful just really uncomfortable now i have a stitch pain in my side that keeps coming & going, but not regular or anything, what do you think it could be? i though maybe shes turned head down again :shrug:

speak soon xxxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh no Heidi hope everything is ok with Reese, if she is being bullied, make sure you put your foot down.. is silly kids getting bullied even as young as 5 

callie i wouldnt worry, i ate a large bag of m & m's this morning.. plenty of nuts in them lol x


----------



## AimeeM

Callie, we can see it around his arm on the 4d dvd, on the 19 week pre view we got we saw it on his leg. She didn't say anything but you can tell that is what it is.

We only got to see his face too and she said we wouldn't see his body properly cos he kept moving but i was sad too that we didn't get to see his arms of feet. We just felt lucky though that he moved his hands.

I will do a video recording on my camera later and put it on facebook so you can have a look.


----------



## AimeeM

Aww poor Reese, i hate bullies. I hope it gets sorted xx


----------



## AimeeM

oh gosh it is not my day at all :growlmad: Broken camera now!

Just done some videos on my camera of 4d scan am going to put them on facbook. Camera is now messing about and stopping recording after like 30 seconds or so so i have had to do a few short ones instead of a long one.


----------



## twiggy56

Heidi by the sounds of it, especially the low down pressure im guessing shes moved head down...possibly her limbs are in your side trying to move down also? Thats why it comes and goes?

Hope isnt nothing serious with Reese...if it is bullying then at least the school is on the case i guess...


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck at Reeses school 3girlies! My OH little brother gets bullied at school and he's only six. It makes me so mad. One time everyone in his class got invited to a party except him. Well that's just awful because that's parents, what 6 year old does the invites. His mum said don't worry we won't invite him to yours and his response was no we can't do that mummy it's mean. So sweet even after that.


----------



## nervouspains

Heidi, hope everything is ok with Reese, I hate bullies, and the schools are crap normally, I find that they 'support' the bully more, as in they take the victim out of the class etc! its a joke!

Thanks BW I dont feel as bad now lol.

Oh Ams :hugs: lol I look forward to seeing the clips :D

God I am getting more fustrated, iv hardly felt him at all! And I have had cold water, milkshake, and now a choclate bar and nope still nada! xxx


----------



## AimeeM

I bet he is having a growth spurt chick! I find he goes really quiet then.


----------



## twiggy56

Callie thats funny actually coz little girlie in there has been quite quiet too....still getting movements just not getting the crap kicked out of me like usual :rofl:


so maybe it is a growth spurt right around this stage? From 30 weeks they say they put on crazy weight a week!


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks ladies- he moved for about a 1-2 min about 10 min ago, so maybe he is having a spurt and being lazyier then usual lol.

He was like this last night, so I got my doppler out, and his heart was partying away, so I guess he is having a lazy few days xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Oh my gosh this video upload is taking ages on FB, it is about 30 seconds long and has taken 30 mins to get half way through. Anyone know why??


----------



## nervouspains

I think somethings up with FB its been crap and slow for me today as well.

I was going to say something, but I completley forget now lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh now I remember lol- I can ask Aimee this lol-
Is it safe to dye hair now? Can I dye my hair at 38 weeks? I want to dye it when I go on mat leave, but il go to the hair dressers xx


----------



## AimeeM

Yeah it is fine to dye your hair while pregnant. They just say to avoid perms not because they are dangerous but cos they won't work. As long as your not doing it all the time it is fine. I really need mine doing to but gona have to wait till Jan now to be able to afford it!!


----------



## AimeeM

As if it just took 55 mins to put a 28 second video on FB and it is not the best one either.


----------



## randomxx

afternoon ladies 

Aimee- facebook has been really slow for me aswell today

well the men in my work are doing my head in if i have to hear about another mans wife giving birth im going to explode

on a lighter note im viewing the new house on sunday at 1pm so fingers crossed we like it and if we do we shall be moving the first week in january woohoo i can start the nursery!


----------



## AimeeM

I used to work in a pub, gosh the pissed old guys talk crap over and over dont they!

Hope you like the house and get to do the nursery!


----------



## randomxx

the topic of convo today from one of them whilst im trying to read my book was about nuclear power stations and womens periods! if your on your period your not allowed in a nuclear plant and then asked me why a period is called a period! :saywhat: how the hell am i supposed to know lol!


----------



## Beautywithin

Callie- i had my hair done 2 weeks ago, and my roots are showing allready, the colour defo fades quicker, will have to get it done again befor i go into labour, what colour you having??!!


ah as for movement, Ads was quiter at 30 weeks, then at 31 weeks made a come back, and since been kicking more and more, ah i love it when his finger or toe ripples across my belly button!


I seem the only one interested watching my belly now, Paris gets bored and OH will look for ages, then soon as he looks away... Adam will kick haha x


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Aimee :kiss:

Fingers crossed for Sunday Random xx

BW- I am thinking about a darker red, more like a deep auburn colour?? I love the colour my hair looks in the photos from the party, But im sure it is lighter then that in real life lol, so im hoping for that nice deep redy brown shade :D
What about you?

Lol, OH is like that, and then when LO is going mad, esp if I lay on my right side, he has a go at me and says stop upsetting the baby lol, Im like 'shut up and feel him too' lol xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh that sounds lovely callie, thats how i want mine next time, but she said to me i need to let the darker brown i got at the moment to really fade out befor i can have the colour red i want, im pissed off its fading already it cost 90 for me to have my hair done.. and for it to fade already in 2 weeks. may aswell done it myself lol, my bloody eyebrows need doing aswell, they need waxing and tinting

x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hi ladies am back..

Appt went well..i asked about the breech thing and she felt me and said yea he is footling breech and there is a chance cuz he is so big that he could push the cord out etc and i've to watch out for any leaks etc and ring them right away. If i go into labour before my section i need to call too and i've to keep a close eye on it. Made me a bit para but at least i know am not a nut job worrying about it lol

6 days ago he measured at 34 weeks now he's measuring..wait for it...39 WEEKS!!!!! OMG he grew 5 weeks worth in a week!! She said he's a big boy..and he's a chunkie thing lol she also said just aswell am having a section cuz he's too big to turn now and he's huge so probably would have had to have one anyway lol I feel guilty tho when they measure me cuz i feel like they're looking at me thinking i eat loads of rubbish they probably aren't but that's how i feel. Gonna need to take newborn and 0-3 months stuff now incase he's a chunker and doesn't fit in any of it lol

At least i know he likes his food lol she also said the way he's moving now as in times that will be most likely the routine he'll have when he's out. Suits me cuz he really only moves alot about 10 and that's ok  so ladies the times they move now will most likely be your babies routine. She also gave me some leaflets on the spinal i'll be getting and the section..gonna have a read at them later. That's me for the midwife till 8th when i go to the other hospital to get my date. It's weird thinking i've only got 2 more midwife appts and that's me. Scary scary!!!

Random where abouts is the house? Fingers crossed it's what you're looking for and you'll ge to do your nursery 

I hope you get everything sorted with Reese 3 g's. Seeing kids get bullied especially at such a young age really makes me mad. They shouldn't know how to be mean. Altho kids from our generation are totally different i think? 
xx


----------



## randomxx

im glad you asked MS at least now you know what to look out for hun and you'll be straight on the phone if you get any leaking or anything! thats a big weight gain in a few days i really dont trust the whole tape measuring thing as you could have a lot of water retention or anything 

the house is just round the corner from where we stay now its a 2 bed mid-terrace and one of the rooms are blue :happydance:


----------



## nervouspains

BW- how annoying! Did you get a semi-perm done?
I might ask my friend to do mine, shes a mobile hairdresser, prob charge me about £40, hopefully no more then £50 with a cut thrown in lol

When I was 16- I had my hair dyed brown... Then 2 weeks alter, my lvoely roots came through, so I attempted to dye it myself! It went black... so 2 appointments & £180 later, my hair was stripped twice, and then I had loads of blonde highlights put through- then it took me just over a year to completley grow out... Then I used to always be blonde, but last time I had my hair dyed/highlighted was 20 months ago, and now its all near enough natural again, except wincy bits at the end... So when I do dye it, il go for semi- perm colour because im so nervous of letting my hair colour go now- and I dont know why as I usually disliek my colour very much! But im loving the colour its looking in the piccys lol.

I do my own eyebrows- I had them waxed in to the shape I like in Aug, and since then I have tweezed everyday to maintain the same shape, and I dye them myself too- as well as (when I cant be bothered lol) my eyelashes, its only £7 for a dark brown dye pack... takes me 5-6 mins, I do it every 3-4 weeks... The pack lasts me for aobut 8-12 months... better then £14 a time at the beauty salon!

MS- at least you know for sure now & she took it seriously, some mw's just brush it off and make you feel your just panicking lol.

OH MY GOD!! Lol hello big boy! lol. Wow what if you went in to labor naturally in the next 2-3 weeks?! oooooh!!! exciting lol.

xxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Lol i hope it's wrong..i don't want him jumping straight to a toddler lol i'll know more when i have my scan.
She didn't seem too worried..she said cuz am having a section it doesn't really matter how big he is. Which makes me feel a bit better. 

Oo random sounds lovely. Fingers crossed for Sunday for you  xx


----------



## AimeeM

Ms, how big was Alex when he was born?


----------



## AimeeM

Awww bless Wayne, he was just looking at my ticker and he said 'god doesn't it seem strange when you look at how far on it is and when people are saying they just had their BFP thing' LOL bless him. I now know i am on here too much if he is using the abbreviations too :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

wow ms, hes gonna be a big boy then :)

Well the meeting was about Reese getting bullied & i was called in because Reese was slapped across the face in the toilets (even though the bully is meant to be kept away at all times) :growlmad: They told me not to change schools as they are working on things. Its been going on for a year so i doubt anything is going to change overnight. The headmistress is my twins MIL so she has to be proffessional even though shes close to Reese she cant show to other pupils that she is, which i think she is finding quite hard. I am still shocked that its happening & shes only 5 :shock:


im so uncomfy tonight, every kick hurts :( my tummy feels really tender. Lazy day tomorrow i think!


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh Heidi i would be so mad, poor reese, im sorry but iv told Paris if someone hits her, then she should hit them back...hope it gets sorted soon

Im having real bad BH at the moment


----------



## 3 girlies

ive been getting them quite bad too bw, really strong!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Aww 3 g's that's horrible..i hope it gets sorted out soon too. 

Haha Aimee..that's too funny he's using the abbriviations lol

Alex was 8lbs 1oz and he was 15 days late so he wasn't big at all but he was really long..he was in the 97th percentile when he was born and is 3 and a half feet tall just now and just turned 3..he's alot bigger than other kids his age in nursery..don't know where he gets it from me and his dad are short arses lol 

Where you going tonight shopping Aimee? xx


----------



## AimeeM

I find a lot of schools turn a blind eye to bullying, i had to move schools cos of it but at 5 years old it is very, very bad. I hope they do something but if not i think moving schools will be the best option as in the long term it absolutly destroys your self esteem and confidence.

Ms- i can't believe you are measuring full term already and he wont give you a sect before 39 weeks!! Do they have any idea of his weight already? And will they scan you again to see how big he is? At least though you don't have to worry that you will have to try and squeeze him out of your lady bits!!
Kayden was 9lb 7oz at term +14 so they are giving me a growth scan at the same time as checking my placenta has moved as i struggled with the birth last time. I feel he is big too this time but at my 20+5 scan he was weighing 20+2 so a little bit less.

I am not going shopping tonight, just took Kayden to swimming lesson after school then came home to a fry up and now just time to relax at last :D


----------



## mummysuzie22

I have a growth scan when i have my consultant appt on the 8th of jan so will see then what his weight is. When i was there last week he was only measuring 34 weeks so wasn't too bad but now he's measuring full term maybe he'll put it earlier..midwife said he's a stickler for not doing it before hand so will just need to wait and see. As you said about not having to push it out lol i'm not too bothered about having to wait..just hope i don't get too much bigger..maybe his growing will even out as the weeks go on..here's to hoping anyway lol

Do you know when your scan is Aimee? Hopefully it has moved out the way. Kayden was a decent size then  they say your 2nd is usually about half a pound heavier then your first so that would put Nathan at a decent weight hopefully it will be in his length  xx


----------



## twiggy56

Hi ladies, been out late night shopping, got myself some really nice maternity jeans from Red Herring in Debenhams- 20% off! Well chuffed, its the only pair i fit now, i was getting desperate lol. Got one xmas present thought...:rofl:

MS i cant get over you're measuring 39 weeks! Thats total madness!! Surely they will move the app to before the 8th...and even if they dont- at 36 weeks and you measure too big they'd move quickly from then and get u your section?!

Heidi thats such a wee shame on Reese...it makes me so angry other ppls kids can be so horrible, reflects on the parents i think...bless her though, putting up with that for a year, you've brought up a very sweet little girl hun...

BW i would sympathize but iv never had a BH before!! :blush: so i dont know how it feels! Dont know whether to look forward to my first one or not lol :wacko:

Aimee i lol'd at Wayne using 'BFP'!! :rofl:


----------



## twiggy56

Oh and *drumroll.......*

FINALLY got my pram brought up by my sister tonight!! Im in love love _*LOVE*_ with it! Been playing around with it tonight, even though i cant breathe trying to bend over lol. What u think?!
 



Attached Files:







P1010010.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 8









P1010011.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 5









P1010009.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 6









P1010012.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## 3 girlies

twiggy do i notice a letter L in the pics???? Her room looks huge!! love the pram, not long till you can show her off in it :)


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning- lovely pram twigster, god i wish we could afford to get Adams now

had a terrible nights sleep, heartburn, cramp in leg, and adam was kicking me like a gooden, i feel knackered now 

Happy 32 weeks Heidi and MS x


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies!

Well I think Max has a new rountine... He woke me up at 1.30 and at 4.20 this morning! wigglying about lol. Oh I do hope when he is here, he only wakes once or twice in the night lol.

Aimee- Lol awww bless wayne and his baby bump talk lol. I must say a lot of BnB words as well, because in a card OH wrote for me, he said he was so happy we finally caught the new BFP :rofl: bless our OH's lol

OMG 3 girlies! 5 years old, omg I cant believe this! Have you spoken to the bullys parents or are they not the 'approchable' type? I cant believe that happend.

Did anyone see Kirstie Allsopp last night? I love her! lol
Anyway, I heard her say that when her son was born he was 11 pounds 11oz!!

Ms Yay I have a scan on the 7th and my amterinty photos are on the 8th lol.
only 4 weeks away! :D

Twigs- lovin the pram!! it looks lovely and cosy for her! 

Happy 32 weeks 3girlies & MS! Whoooo only5 weeks until your considered at term! oooh! lol 
xxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh yeh to answer your question from yesterday callie lol,,, its a all over tint i have on my hair... so it wont last for ages and ages, but was expecting it to last more then 2 bloody weeks, i do wash my hair daily tho because it feels yuck, guess that dont help


----------



## nervouspains

How annoying! Me too- I wish I was one of these people that could wash there hair every 2 days and it still looks clean lol

Im so bored today- work is dead! Im just on youtube lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..


Thank you ladies..

Happy 32 weeks 3 g's!!! 

Sorry Aimee that was meant for Twiggy about the shopping lol pregnancy brain!! lol

If i was having a natural birth they probably would move my appt forward but seeing as am not they're not too concerened. 

Oo np i bet your photos are gonna be gorgeous!! You'll need to show us one  
Hoping the 4 weeks will fly in.

I ordered off dorothy perkins 2 long sleeved tops that you can wear with leggings and ordered a pair of leggings..talk about the most comfiest outfits ever!! Think i'll be wearing them for the next 7 weeks lol I tried them on and oh goes..omg you look about 50 weeks pregnant!! lol could have slapped him haha.

Maybe that will be Max's routine np?

Laura your pram is gorgeous!! I see a L too  Now am confused lol

My midwife keeps going on about if you bottle feed you're supposed to make them up as you go along. Cuz 1 baby died in Belgium a few years ago cuz something was wrong with the milk. Well we did this for a week with Alex then went to making the 6 for the 24hours up. Cuz you're standing there at 2 in the morning half sleeping forgetting how many scoops you put in then having to do it all over again lol. I just nod and agree and when she talks about it lol.xx


----------



## Beautywithin

i look terrible in leggings and jeans at the moment, my thighs are bloody huge, it runs in our family and only way iv ever been able to get them looking okish is going to the gym, 8 months of not going to the gym, has left them a blubbery state x


----------



## mummysuzie22

My legs are well jiggly too lol these tops i bought tho come down to just above the knees and ruched at the side. I wouldn't wear them if i wasn't pregnant tho..i like using the fact i'm pregnant to wear things i couldn't get away with if i wasn't lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

i have some and they are dead comfy, normally wear a long jumper over them so it covers my ass, and with flat boots, xx

callie
what you youtubing? x


----------



## nervouspains

Awww MS- 50 weeks pregnant lololol
I was starting to think that :shrug: hes moved a little -well now he is lol, but its only for shorts spurts, and I have noticved, I dont know if it is because I am sitting down, that I feel more movelents at the bottom, where as at night when im laying on my right or left side, his movements are more under my ribs.
I am sure he is still head down though, as when he makes that cone shape (its a bigger cone now lol) I am pretty sure that is his bum poking out lol.

I always thought that when I was pregnant, I could get away with wearing polo necks lol, but nope my face and chin ahve got fatter too so thats out the window lol.

Girls- what is it like the first few weeks when you have a new born?
Like even though im not watching what I eat, I always try to put my face on and do my hair, and I like to think I would take pride in my face with LO here too- but somehow, I dont see that happening lol... and I LOVE painting my lovely long nails- will I have to cut them off once Max is here :( xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Im youtubing my favorite thing- make up lol
I really like panacea21, allthatglitters and lollipop26 lol.
I just listen to music too lol. 
xx


----------



## AimeeM

Morning Girls!


Laura that pram is well nice, it looks so comfy! Funny how they are like new toys to us isn't it :D

Callie, if you look at the video number 4 i put on FB if you keep looking at his right arm on our left of the screen you can see the cord around his arm/wrist.
Can't wait to see you photographs you get done. I really want some but can't afford at all!

Happy 32 weeks girls. Can't believe how near we are all getting!! :happydance:

Ms- I am hoping he is not looking too big at this scan. It is at 33+5 but if he looks big and i haven't gone in to labour by due date i am going to ask them to induce me rather than leave me to go over due. I think they will do that am going to talk to my midwife and consultant.

I made all Kaydens bottles in the morning and pit them in the fridge and used them as the day went on. He liked them straight out of the fridge too so i didn't warm them up. One day he was screaming so bad i just stuck it in cold and he seemed to love it so just did that.
It is confusing in the middle of the night how many scoops you have put in though. I think i will make up like 2 at a time rather than the 8 i used to do.

I weight my self lat night at the sports centre i am 10 and a half stone so have put on about 1 and a half stones. It is these last weeks where i know it is going to pile on now.


----------



## AimeeM

I actually put on Wayne's addidas trackies this morning and was gob smacked at how comfy they are, i look a right chav with them and my Henley's hoodie on but i can honestly swear that i have not been this comfy the whole pregnancy!

Callie, i HAVE to put on make up every day. To me it is highly important so i have to make time for it. You are shocked and tired but as long as the OH is there to help it is fine. I don't think it is as bad as people make out really but everyone copes differently. I managed ok on my own till i met Wayne. You don't need to cut your nails either, just round them off! You do manage xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Do you mean what's it gonna be like for you after wards? I didn't really do makeup before Alex so i didn't really bother with that. Newborns sleep alot the first few weeks basically all they do is eat sleep and poo lol so you will have time to do your hair and makeup. As far as your nails you can still have them just need to be filed. I wore my acrylics with Alex and you end up being conscience that you have them on. Only thing is it will take you a bit longer when planning on going out anywhere as you have 2 to get ready. I always had Alex's change bag ready just left an outfit and vest, wipes, nappies etc in there and just added the bottles before i went out. At night i would replace anything in the bag that needed it so i wasn't worrying about it before i was going out. As far as eating i wouldn't worry too much cuz you're generally too busy with the baby to focus on eating loads. xx


----------



## Beautywithin

callie i remember when the health visitor came round for the first time after i had P, she did tell me to chop off my nails, which i did because you will keep getting them caught on things anyway, i can only go on my experience, because i had depression i felt shite about myself anyway, so didnt make much of an effort, but i would always have time to put make up on, getting my hair done was another thing, you say to yourself ill get that done next week, but you so busy it never happens lol, its only when i lose the weight i started to take pride in myself again... out went the baggy joggers and in came the skinny jeans lol..... 

i think the hardest part is, when you plan to do something for the day, it takes forever to leave the house, then you end up forgetting something and have to go back, arghhhhhhhh im lucky B only takes 20 mins to get ready, so when i want to sort my self out he can watch P and A lol x


----------



## nervouspains

Aimee- I wil have another look :)

Lol BW- I always have to tell OH to get ready about 45min before we leave- so I know he def will be ready lol.
I have turned him in to a women, facial cleansing and moisterizing lol

Thanks ladies, its only because I was talking to a friend and she was saying how you enver hae time for anything, maybe clean the house, but no time for yourself and I dont want to sound selfish, but I love all girly things like doing my nails, hair etc and though oh :( im going to have to stop all that lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

No you def don't need to stop doing anything. Just need to plan things ahead  xx


----------



## AimeeM

Well i'd rather have a sink full of washing up and feel good about myself than a tidy house but feel like crap in myself!


----------



## Beautywithin

here here, and a tip for ya, if there is washing up to be done, and people are coming round, just put it all in the oven till they are gone, is what i do lol x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha bw..i like that one lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

Beautywithin said:


> here here, and a tip for ya, if there is washing up to be done, and people are coming round, just put it all in the oven till they are gone, is what i do lol x

:rofl: i put in in the cupboard under the sink. I have on occasion forgot i did though and had a nasty surprise a week or so later :blush:


----------



## nervouspains

:rofl: thanks BW xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i couldnt find a coat, im gonna freeze :(

I got Reese a nice school coat though, shes got 3 lol :blush:

Im still in pain, my tummy hurts to touch it!!


----------



## nervouspains

I havent got a coat either 3 girlies- and I dont want to buy one now, Im thinking ooh what if I spend £30-50 on a coat, and only only be wearing it for the next 2-3 months lol.
Il prob wear my work fleece all the time lol xx


----------



## twiggy56

Hi girls! Well i had officially THE worst nights sleep yet...funnily enough callie my little wriggler woke me at 4:20 this morning as well!!! Looked at the clock and was like "you've got to be kidding me!?" Think iv got some kind of cold coz my throat felt scratchy all night...along with OH snoring all night and also putting his stink-breath in my face :rofl:

So anyway i was up most of the night! Like, i never went into a deep sleep at all :nope:

Now iv got to go to Perth and get my hair cut! (which i was looking forward to as my hair is getting stupid-long) but now i think i may fall asleep in the chair!! :rofl: Crazy preggo lady.

Thanks for your comments on the pram guys! It is a bit impractical being cream but i just had to have it, its only the top bit really, rest of its black and its all wipable and washable.

Well spotted Heidi- yes, that is an 'L' on the wall now!! Its guna be like sesame street and you get a new letter each week...:rofl: 

Happy 32 weeks 3g's and MS!! You guys all seem so far ahead, and its annoying i can never catch u up! lol!!


----------



## AimeeM

So do we have a B and an L??


----------



## 3 girlies

hmmm now im stuck, a name with B&L in it!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

well theres.....
Bailee
Bella 
Liberty
when do we get another letter lol


----------



## 3 girlies

aww twiggy i just noticed the tiny shoes in your nursery pic, how cute!!


----------



## AimeeM

There is Blake too!


----------



## AimeeM

Shes keeping hush now ;)


----------



## twiggy56

Do i tell if someone guesses it right? lol....im not allowed :rofl: 

yes we have a B and an L so far....good guesses so far may i say...:haha:


----------



## nervouspains

I think its Bella... lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh forgot to say- I got my HIP today :D xx


----------



## twiggy56

:smug: 

god jamie better appreciate me not telling...think i might burst by 9 weeks time!! :rofl:


----------



## Beautywithin

ok twigster my guesses are 
bella or belinda?


Callie you lucky thang, still not got mine grrrrrrrr, or maybe i have just not looked in account yet ( oh please let it be in there )

callie what foundation do you use? im real pale, and everyone i have tried leaves orange marks at the side of my face, i did find one, which i still use now, but it dont seem to sit properly, stupid hormones !


----------



## twiggy56

*guesses noted* :haha: cant wait to introduce her to you guys!

gah iv just checked my account hoping mine might be in too :cry:

nada!! 

callie when did u send urs off? I sent mine the 18th so maybe next week??! (wishful thinking..)


----------



## nervouspains

yay go and check- you never know :) esp as money was waiting to go in yesterday...

I know, tbh, I hate foundation and I have loads of them lol.
I usually just wear a tinted moistriser- Nivea... Its more stronger then a tinted moistirser, well I think so, it has a more foundation based consistency.
I used to use No.7 tinted moistriser- but since being pregnant iv found it makes my chin area more dryer to I tried this nivea which I seem to be getting on with...
I do like No.17 illuminating foundation for under the eyes though... Im trying to find any others without oil, I love mac products but for me there foundation feels too thick.
Iv got some estee lauder foundatins as well, they feel nice on, but then makes certain areas of my face dry, even though they are for combination skin xx


----------



## nervouspains

Twigs- hopefully enxt week then, I sent mine off on 10th nov xx


----------



## Beautywithin

think i sent mine off on the 8th of nov.... 

i sort of wish i havent told everyone what my wee lil mans name is gunna be, because as soon as paris talks to anyone she says, my mum is having a baby and calling him Adam

OH's mum and dad dont no yet, but they are coming round tomoz. so im sure Paris will spill lol x


----------



## Beautywithin

nervouspains said:


> yay go and check- you never know :) esp as money was waiting to go in yesterday...
> 
> I know, tbh, I hate foundation and I have loads of them lol.
> I usually just wear a tinted moistriser- Nivea... Its more stronger then a tinted moistirser, well I think so, it has a more foundation based consistency.
> I used to use No.7 tinted moistriser- but since being pregnant iv found it makes my chin area more dryer to I tried this nivea which I seem to be getting on with...
> I do like No.17 illuminating foundation for under the eyes though... Im trying to find any others without oil, I love mac products but for me there foundation feels too thick.
> Iv got some estee lauder foundatins as well, they feel nice on, but then makes certain areas of my face dry, even though they are for combination skin xx

]

May have to try that, but i prefer something that is a lil thicker lol, because i have freckles i hate them with a passion but most foundations will cover them up x


----------



## 3 girlies

you lot are the only people who know my babys name, I cant wait to tell Reese. I keep slipping up but she hasnt noticed yet lol


----------



## twiggy56

Beautywithin said:


> i sort of wish i havent told everyone what my wee lil mans name is gunna be, because as soon as paris talks to anyone she says, my mum is having a baby and calling him Adam

It was Jamie's idea to keep it just between us, i was away to tell the whole of FB when we decided on the name!! lol...but its quite exciting now only us knowing...not even told my own mum (and im really close with her!) so its been hard but everyone already knows the gender, due date and even what she looks like from our 4D scan pics i put on FB :blush:

Im always looking for a good foundation, i was swaying towards the mineral ones but my skin is also quite pale and very sensitive so i bought Guerlain mineral one for like £35 a bottle...but it wasnt actually that great :wacko: 

My little sister gets acne and uses Rimmel mineral foundation which i tried one day and was actually great! I used to get Benefit liquid 'From Fiction' foundation til they discontinued it :cry:


----------



## randomxx

morning ladies

i came on this morning and had blooming loads to catch up im really trying to remember now what it is i need to say congrats to Heidi and MS i think on 32 weeks (god im sorry if ive got it wrong)

i defo think Bella thats the one i suggested after you said it was a B name

ive still not decided on a name yet 

god i need to get ready got work at 2 lol


----------



## mummysuzie22

Oo i like the guessing game lol

I say Bella too 

As for foundation my skin is so dry so i need to put moisturiser then this sort of wrinkle filler i call it lol it's like silk and makes your skin so smooth then my foundation lol if i don't i get dry flakes and it's gross. Sometimes i just put moisturiser on and that's it.

Afternoon random  that's poo you have to work so soon after getting up. When are you finishing work?

No one knows our name either except Alex and you guys..don't want anyone putting us off like last time. xx


----------



## randomxx

i finish at 6 thankfully so only 4 hurs of sitting myself with drunken men lol! 

whats everyone else up to today? x


----------



## 3 girlies

im going to get Reese is a minute then im going to get some new stuff for my fish tank, pauls out tonight so i'm going to keep myself busy. I have sand in my tank so i'm changing it to black fine gravel. Not exactly exciting for a friday night though is it :haha:


----------



## nervouspains

Lol my friday night is just as boring- we are having a friend round for dinner- well, we arent actually going to eat him lol- and thats it, nothign planned for the weekend either xx


----------



## 3 girlies

pauls working tomorrow & sunday morning so its a boring weekend for me!! I have nothing planned at all.


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I didnt t5ell you ladies did I, Every year a few people from my work go xmas caroling at the local old peoples home, I decided to go this year (on monday after work) its a laugh, and you light up the old dears faces... Anyway so I said that OH would come as well, and I when I told him last night, he refused! So I cried, and I ignored him for 3 hours, and he was coming up behind me trying to hug me when I was washing up and I was so mean I just said 'do you want something?' I onyl spoke to him when eastenders finished :rofl: Hmmppfffh and he still Wont go!
It well pi**ed me off lol, but well if he doesnt want too- iv told him I will be telling the grandkids to only sing for me as scrooge over here didnt do anything nice liek that when he was a young'un lol xxx


----------



## nervouspains

I think I must be in a happy mood- I have rosie and jim stuck in my head
"rosie and jim, rosie and jim, chugging along on the old rag doll" lol

well have a nice weekend ladies, im off now, so prob speak monday xxxxxxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

bye np..have a nice weekend  xx


----------



## AimeeM

Just been swimming with Kayden, it was nice because the baby pool is well warm so i just chilled out on the steps while kayden messed around with his armbands on!


----------



## 3 girlies

i have just spent 3 hours cleaning my fish tank, im shattered. Paul just sat there & watched me. I had to fill it up with huge buckets of water so im gonna ache in the morning!!

i havent taken the girls swimming for a while, might have to go on sunday!


----------



## AimeeM

Oh it feels so good on your bump, Nathan was going crazy at one point like he was enjoying it!

Just ordered my hypnobirthing book and CD yey :D


----------



## AimeeM

Hey ladies with kids you want to have a look at this it is really good,

It makes a personal video to your kids from santa, telling them if he thinks they have been nice this year and stuff. Kayden loved it and is amazed!

https://portablenorthpole.tv/home/


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello everyone,

I watched knocked up last night, OMG I was hysterical after the birth bit, scared me again!

Happy 32 weeks ms and heidi for yesterday. 

MS was it you who was saying about the bottles? Aparently there is a lot of bacteria in formula milk so always best to make up fresh, although storing in the fridge is better than nothing. With my lil sis we used to make the bottles up with boiling water, then put the powder in little plastic containers already measuered out. Omg it was easy when she needed a feed as the water was already room temp, just take the lid off the container pour in and shake! Was great for the night and if your travelling. I'll try finding the containers we used they were only cheap. Aparently heating up formula milk is a really bad idea. 

I guess liberty twiggy xx


----------



## Beautywithin

I like the film knocked up claire, saw it a while again but is a film i could watch over and over again

got some more xmas pressies today, nearly finished, just got to get B's and my bro's

B has gone out tonight! i feel sooooo lonely x


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah sweetie it's rubbish isn't it, just think he'll back soon stinking of beer telling you how much he loves you xx


----------



## 3 girlies

morning, yay b&b is back online, i was soooo bored last night!!

i havent had much sleep, Reese has a bad cough so she slept in my bed with paul & i slept in her bed, stupid me thought id sleep better coz i wouldnt be able to hear her coughing, instead she slept like a log & i couldnt get comfy!! I have to go food shopping today coz i didnt go yesterday, i'm really not in the mood! Oh & to top it off a set of lights on my tree broke, luckily i have 2 sets on there so i dont need to replace them but its still bugging me lol!!

hope you all had a great weekend xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning, ah thank gawd we are back online, i had withdrawrals yesterday

yeh you were right Claire, he kept texting me and ringing while he was out, and he didnt come in that drunk lol x

cant believe its xmas next week..... wish they would break up for school already, tis freezing walking there x


----------



## randomxx

woohoo we are back online 

happy 27weeks to me :happydance:

3g- sorry you had a rubbish night sleep hun hopefully Reese's cough is better tonight and you get a good sleep

saw the house yesterday ladies and its great we only really need to decorate the nursery but OH doesn't like the living room so we are going to do it aswell! we move in on the 8th of January (pay our first month then) we gave him our deposit and he gave us a set of keys so we can do what we need to before we move :happydance: im over the moon! 

oh yeah we also went and bought a new couch yesterday from DFS but it wont get here until the end of January so i'll be sitting on the floor the whole of January lol


----------



## randomxx

woohoo ive moved up a box at some point aswell :thumbup:


----------



## AimeeM

Happy 3rd tri Random :D and congrats on your house :D

I was so bored yesterday too there is only so much you can do on Facebook lol.

Been getting some right pains down below i think his head must be engaging already cos i can really feel the pressure on my cervix and bladder. Oh yeah happy 30 weeks me! Bit peed off i didn't get to see my ticker say 30 weeks but 30+1 is better anyway!

Went to see a couple of our friends yesterday who have had a little girl on Friday, she got induced as her placenta wasn't fully providing for the baby. She is absolutely gorgeous, born at 38 weeks and she weighs 4lb 14oz, i have never seen a baby that small! Her head is the size of a large apple! They can't agree on a name yet though so she is nameless bless.

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## Beautywithin

Happy 27weeks random xx


----------



## randomxx

thanks girls

happy 30 weeks Aimee and ouchy on the pains 

oh its great having a wee hold of new borns its reminds you you'll have one of your own shortly lol! you'll have to tell us her name when the decide on one hun 

im beginning to panic my mum hasn't even ordered the wee ones pram yet im blooming scared he's going to appear early and have no pram lol! my sis in law asked my permission to go to spain for a weekend in march (shes been offered to go for free) but shes warned me not to have the wee one while shes away lol!


----------



## Beautywithin

Iv still got to get my pram not sure if to order it befor or after xmas? oh i got a letter friday saying i quilified for the surestart grant money. and it will be going in today, so now i can get his cot and finish off the nursery

and GRRRR at x factor. i didnt want joe to win


----------



## AimeeM

Aww i really wanted Joe to ring i thought he was a much better singer. Olly was too cocky for me in his performances and i don't like cocky guys lol.


----------



## Beautywithin

i think joe is ok, but for a musical, i dont look at him, and think yum. and compared to shayne ward and leon jackson, i dont think he is that great. but either way im sure olly will make something out of this aswell.... least joe will only have 1 single out.. then mayb another at the end of the next year, you dont really hear a lot from the winners

happy 30 weeks Aimee x


----------



## randomxx

BW- thats great that your getting it, bet you cant wait to finish his nursery i cant wait to get started im blooming itching to go round and start preping his room but OH would go mad lol! what else do you have to get for his nursery?

i suppose with prams its not as bad as it used to be with having to wait weeks for them 

i didn't want Joe to win i wanted Olly as i think he's much more of an all round entertainer suppose the only real winner is Mr Cowell lol


----------



## AimeeM

I forgot to say, i had a dream last night that i had a c-sect and it was this huge massive cut and a trainee was going to stitch me back up but i started kicking off while lying on the table saying no your not doing it go and get someone else! Then i was walking around after with this huge stitched gash right the way across my belly :shock:


----------



## AimeeM

Where is everyone today???

I think i am defo gona have an early labour. I have been getting some tightening at the weekend like BH but they go all around my back too. Has anyone else had this?
I also had some (sorry tmi) mucos like stuff come out too, not l ike the plug but like little bits of it. 
I really hope he doesn't come too early :(


----------



## randomxx

oooh aimee that sounds like a horrid dream are you worried about needing a c-section? x


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies!

Congrats on 27 weeks random! Hope your going to join us in 3rd tri now!
And :yipee: for the house!!

Lol omg Aimee- I have been having weird dreams too!

Xfactor... I think Olly is a better entertainer, but Joe does have the better voice, I agree with BW, deffo fo musicals, where as I think Olly is better for pop music :D

great news about the SS BW :thumbup:

Im getting pi**ed off with all these new secruity settings on FB- now friends of friends can add you- without you having a choice to select that no one can add you!

I had a lazy weekend, just caught up with the house work and all the washing.
Iv deffo ahd reduced movement over the weekend, but have had my doppler out and he seems fine in there, the placenta is good too.
I went for a walk yesterday... and about 20min in to it- I had the most horrid pain on the lower right hand side- the onyl way I can describe it, is as if the lower part of my tummy went stiff and I had a really bad stich :shrug: I didnt think it was a braxton hick though as it wasnt all over my bump?
And he must of moved aobut as at night- I find myself laying on my back again, with no heavy weight feeling that I usually have... But this morning he was wigglying for a little while, then when I got up to sort the post out, he felt heavy on my pelvis, so he is obviosuly moving but im just not feeling it as much for some reason.
I think im feeling mroe of the ahrder things, then the wigglys that I used too... Like I saw my belly move on the left hand side last night, about 3 or 4 times, I think its were he must of been kicking me, so Im guessing its where he is getting bigger :shrug: 

Aimee- I have been having a lot of (TMI) discharge recently and some mucus too xxxx


----------



## AimeeM

> oooh aimee that sounds like a horrid dream are you worried about needing a c-section? x

No not really, i think it maybe wouldn't be as bad just afterward. I am not sure i think i would prefer it actually!



> Aimee- I have been having a lot of (TMI) discharge recently and some mucus too xxxx

Thanks chick, good to know we must be on the normal scale lol!


----------



## randomxx

Aimee- hmmm not sure then why tht dream came about lol 


thanks NP! as long as Max is moving about thats the main thing hun 

has anyone watched the new harry potter im watching it now and its pretty dark isn't it??


----------



## Beautywithin

im sure my bubs is head down already..... last 2 weeks i have been needing the wee 7 times a night just like i did in first tri.... he is still really kicking me like mad, but im getting kicks way down near me lady bits mostly, and strong BH, 

strange to think next month some of us could of had our babies..... iv told my wee lil man he can come anytime after the 17th of jan ( will be past 37 weeks ) 

i swear if i go over due!! then one of you ladies is going to go over with me lol xx


----------



## twiggy56

Morning guys!

Happy 27 weeks random!! woo! Official 3rd tri now! :happydance:

and happy 30 weeks for yesterday Aimee hun! I was thinking yesterday when u posted u were 30 weeks on FB that we didnt all get to congratulate u BnB stylie!! boo!

random- great news about the house chick! We're still house hunting but dont think we're guna find anywhere before bubs arrives...which isnt the end of the world, just means we have to move a little baby grr!

BW yay for your surestart coming thru! Im getting seriously pissed off with waiting now...for both the HIP and the Surestart...neither have i heard a peep from!! And i keep checking my account too...grr!! :grr:

As for xfactor- im really not a joe fan at all...he's too 'pretty' and just a bit of a mincer!! I dont like men with 'perfect' voices, sounds too feminine!!


----------



## AimeeM

I'm not too sure either Random, it wasn't scary though just very weird. I will prob be a little paranoid if i have to have a c-sect now thinking maybe it will come true!

Bw- i really think Nathans head is down already, i can feel the pressure down there so much and have been getting pressure pains over the weekend. He moved last night and it actually was painful not pleasant. My bump has dropped a lot too and i can feel what i think is the head right down as if it is going into my pelvis. I am not sure what is going on but i really think he will be early.


----------



## twiggy56

Aimee im also getting low down movements, but strangely they are in my hip area?!

think shes found a new corner that hasnt had the hell kicked out of it :rofl:

but the lower down ones are sore...organs are getting bashed and not just bladder anymore...feels like a kind of 'stitch' pain for a second then she moves....


----------



## 3 girlies

aimee, im so glad you said about the bits of plug, i have had that too & was starting to worry about it, mine was slightly pink. I think i read on here that you can lose the plug in bits & it doesnt mean labour is starting. I have a feeling i will go into labour early this time, my body isnt liking being pregnant, i have started being sick in the mornings again & getting really strong bh that are painful. prob just jinxed myself & i'll be overdue lol


----------



## AimeeM

Yeah i looked it up and saw that you can start loosing bits of it from as early as 30 weeks! It can be blood stained too which is normal it said as long as it is not actually bleeding. I was a bit worried as with the pains i have been getting but some people who lost bits from 30 weeks still ended up overdue!
I am going to mention it to my midwife anyway. I feel the same though. It got to this weekend and it is like my body (or the baby) has thought right i have had enough lets get this moving. Gulp...


----------



## pinkclaire

Congrats on 27 weeks and moving up a box random! Anyone know when we move onto the last one? Scary stuff!

I'm feeling awful, got a terrible cold and my pelvis is so sore, it's been clicking now as well as hurting I can barely walk. I'm meant to be sorting out wedding things today but I didn't get to sleep properly until about 9am and feel rubbish so think I might just have a lazy day, although it means more to do tomorrow. Hmmm what to do. 

Who was saying about food shopping? That's the worst I hate doing it I always think I've done enough for a couple of weeks, then OH comes home for the weekend and it's all gone! He's back Friday for 2 whole weeks yey but going to cost us a fortune to feed him!

Jimmys movements have reduced a lot, can tell baby's a lot bigger, there still there but different to before. I have had a few BH but I didn't think that they tell you anything about labour? Last night I was Reading the third tri posts and accidentally went on the december stars thread and there babies started from 6 weeks early, omg that means not long until feb love bugs start! 

My friend just found out she is pregnant and is due start of sept WTF!! Surely we can't have September babies already?!!


----------



## nervouspains

I think Max is head down as well, I always (at some point in the day lol) get a really heavy feeling on my pelvis, and all the movement I feel is mainly under my ribs- like kicks, where as the only way i can describe the pain on my pelvis, is a heavy feeling, sometimes as if he is moving his head side to side :shrug: lol sorry its the only way I can think to put it!

Im counting down until xmas now, then the new year and then my scan on the 7th, it cant come quick enough!
At my 28 wk appointment, my mw menchioned the consultant may wish to induce me earlier depending on how big Max is and due to my history- which tbh, I dont see what that has to do with this pregnancy... But anyhoo I am going to menchion to her, that if he is still measuring big, tbh I would rather like to be induced earlier rather then have a c-section as I want to avoid that as much as poss, so im sooo hoping she will give me an induction date. Oh well, only 3 weeks & 4 days to wait! Yay xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I think anyone wanting an induction is really brave, after what I learnt about it at my antenatel I will be avoiding one at all costs!


----------



## AimeeM

I had an induction last time and got to 7.5cm on my own with only codeine i don't think it was that painful considering. If it is meant to be worse than normal labour i think normal labour must not be as bad as i would have imagined.
I am defo asking to be induced at my due date if nothing has happened, i was just on about this on another post. Kayden was too big for me so i think they might induce me if i ask.


----------



## AimeeM

What did they tell you about it at your anti natal class?


----------



## pinkclaire

Well I don't want to scare anyone! I just want a natural birth so any interventions scare me, I hate taking paracetomol let alone anything else!

It depends how ur induced, if it's from sweeps or the gel it's just like normal birth, but if your put on the hormone then your body doesn't control the contractions the midwife does. Plus you haven't had ur natural build up of endorphins so hurts more. Plus you have to be monitored the whole time so you are restricted in your movements and makes you more likely to have other interventions such as epidural, forceps delivery etc. Just scared the life out of me really! Xx


----------



## AimeeM

Lol, i had it all that is probably why i am relaxed about labour as it was so bad last time i figure surely it can't be as bad with a second baby, well i sure hope not.
I had a sweep that didn't work, that hurt.
I was induced, had an epidural through fear, was on drips, had and 2nd degree episiotomy and the midwife snapped the cord off while trying to pull the placenta out so i had to give birth to it after pushing out K for an hour! I was monitored and so was kayden they put a little clamp on to his scalp :( Bless him.
I got over it though and forgot about the pain once i was home with him.

Oh yeah they were trying to brake my waters which had already gone too. It was common at Huddersfield hospital. It was notorious for having a bad maternity ward and nasty midwifes though. They have scrapped their maternity ward now and it is all done over at Halifax which is a new hospital.


----------



## AimeeM

Callie, i just got a friend request on facebook, no way here it bloody goes.


----------



## pinkclaire

See Aimee I was hoping you were going to tell me it's not as bad as they make out lol. The NCT are very for natural births so sometimes I am wary about what they tell us, but this was terrible. I am telling you there is no way my hoohaa is being cut down there! My friend who I said just found out she's pregnant tore so badly she said she's no way having a natural birth again, but I didn't think you can just 'chose' to have a section?


----------



## AimeeM

You can't choose to have one! Believe me my fear of giving birth was bad i was trying to get a c-sect for weeks but my doctor at the time wouldn't have it.
I was just unlucky that kayden was so big and i was so small. They are going to check the size of this baby though to make sure he is not 'too big' for me after the trauma of last time. 
I do think though that as i was so scared it made me tense which made the labour bad. The funny (well not funny but you know lol) thing was that i was fine up until i got the epidural in then labour just basically stopped for hours.
Contractions weren't even that bad though up until then. I just got it out of fear. But a good job though with him being very big and basically getting stuck and having to be cut, i don't know if or how i would have coped with the pain and i would have been to far gone for the epi.

That is why i have ordered the hypnobirthing CD and i am a lot more relaxed this time, i just hope it goes better than last time. I was so fooked after having Kayden that i couldn't even hold him until a few hours after, i cried as i felt so guilty when i was looking at him but couldn't even lift my arms :( 
It was i think just being young and totally unprepared for what i was going to go through that is why i can't recommend birth plans enough.

I am a very unlucky person though so it was just typical for me, i think it is rare for births to be so bad.


----------



## Beautywithin

Aimee was it you who said you have got a HypnoBirthing CD? i have just ordered one, but my friend has now put me off and said she listended to hers from 29 weeks till the day she gave birth, and the CD didnt help at all, but guess everyone is different


----------



## AimeeM

Yeah i ordered one, i have read some really good stuff. My problem is that i forget to relax so i am hoping this cd will remiend me to!
You meant to listen to it while falling asleep, did she do that?

Did you get a reply from max? I text her the other day but no reply, i am worried cos her mood says sad and she has been on but not made a post. I know she said she thought Noah was small and she was ill but that is the last i heard?


----------



## Beautywithin

im willing to give the CD ago at least!

i textd max aswell, and never got a reply, but i no she dont always have cred, so gunna send her a message on FB, hope she is ok x


----------



## pinkclaire

That is one thing she said, the more scared and stressed about it the worse your labour is, as adrenalin works against the other hormones. The more relaxed you feel the easier your labour. I thought she was being a but niave, she said she's just going to tell them at her booking in apointment of the problems she had and she'll get one but I was sat there thinking they don't count as problems lol. 

They did say in my class when the head is crowning pretend to blow out candles on your fingers it's meant to help you stop pushing x


----------



## AimeeM

No, it is a little naive i think she will get a shock when they say no... I think if there are and have been serious problems in the past, the placenta is too low, baby is too big, certain medical conditions like severe asthma etc.
I looked at private ones last time but they were like £10,000 so that was a no-no lol but now i think if not necessary then that is better because it is major surgery at the end of the day and takes so long to recover from. I don't know what i would do to get Kayden to and from school, your not supposed to even walk much fro 6 weeks after!

Bw- i sent her a friend request when i opened my new FB account but she still hasn't accepted and that was a few weeks ago, it is still pending.


----------



## nervouspains

Yes Aimee its so annoying! Whoever tries to add me- I had ignored and then blocked lol.

Oh PC! Lol I thought it would be easy and simple and just bring on labor lol :blush: little naiive me lol.

Oh gosh I am deffo going to tell my consultant how terrified I am now of havign a large baby, esp with tearing as I dont want an epi!

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

its interesting hearing your experience Aimee...im really undecided now on how i want my labour/birth. I was dead set on epi and that was that, maybe g&a at the start...but now i really dont know.

I think because i dont have any idea what the pain is guna be like i cant judge it iykwim?

Maybe i will try for as long as poss without epi and if i can make it- great! But my mum keeps saying i should definitely have the epi...and she knows me and she obviously knows the birthing process (having done it nearly everyday for years!!) and shes quite insistent it would be a good option for me...hmm, i really am lost now!

I spoke to a woman at the hypnobirthing stand at the baby show and she made it sound quite good, i thought it was all a bit naff but she said the name 'hypno-birthing' does tend to give ppl the wrong impression!


----------



## AimeeM

Like i said the pain wasn't too bad up to 7.5cm, but the transition stage is apparently the worst but that comes from 8 to 10cm. It says you are sick and feel like you can't go on, even though i couldn't feel pain with the epi i still was sick and was crying that i couldn't go on lol, strange how i still had the emotions linked to the pain.

That is what i am going to do, go with the flow using the hypnobirthing to try and make it easier and if i want an epi then have one. I defo want to try without though.

yeah this cd is meant to just relax you and remind you that the body is made to go through birth and that it is only made worse by fear etc. Don't think it actually hypnotises you lol!


----------



## twiggy56

yeah i think by the name 'hypno-birthing' u get an image of being going 'hummmmmmm, hummmmmmm' with your eyes closed in a totally silent room kind of spaced out lol. 

They should have called it something different- because i think the _*idea*_ of it is actually fantastic...and it makes so much more sense to try and relax yourself!

ooh my house smells nice now...i had some dodgy looking brown bananas that i was about to throw out and decided it was a waste so iv made banana bread out of them! mm, guna have some when its finished baking!!


----------



## Beautywithin

The pain at the start is just about bearable, but time i got to 6 or 7cm i really felt the need to push, and trying to hold that off, was sooooo god dam hard, and all i kept getting told is not yet, everytime i looked at the clock it was as if time stood still, i know if my labour is more then 8 hours then i will need a epi, i just about managed on gas and air last time! im quiet scared of having a epi, because you have to sit dead still during a contraction, 

hopefully all our births wont be to bad xx


----------



## twiggy56

Beautywithin said:


> im quiet scared of having a epi, because you have to sit dead still during a contraction

im more putt off by having to have a catheter :wacko:


----------



## AimeeM

You did really well BW on just gas and air, i think it is fab if you can do that. It must make the experience much more real. For me it was all like a drugged up dream lol!

Awww bless ya twiggs baking! I would love to make a chocolate sponge cake and pink custard cos Kayden said he had it at school and it sounded delish!


----------



## AimeeM

I wonder where mummy suzie is today? Seems quiet without her!


----------



## Beautywithin

i think it will get to the point, i just want him out.... so i say bring on labour anytime after 37 weeks lol


everyone has been rather quiet lately

twigster, hope you dont mind me saying this, but i noticed a comment on your profile that someone made about your weight, didnt sound so nice what she said, especially as you obviously havent put on weight anywhere else x


----------



## twiggy56

AimeeM said:


> I wonder where mummy suzie is today? Seems quiet without her!

Suzanne just left a comment on my FB asking to let u all know she has no internet because of moving house this week- so not to worry but she'l miss us all loads!!! :hugs: aww bless her!! 

Oh and BW thats my friend steph...she has a very odd sense of humor and is sarcastic in about everything she says!! It sounds awful actually if you read it and dont realize shes joking! But thank u for being such a sweetheart...i put new bump pics up today on FB and im hoping i must not be putting on too much if i can still just make out my ribs? :haha:


----------



## rachyh1990

heya everyone, hope everybody is okay not long for us to go now, once christmas and new year is gone, some of us will probably start popping :D YAY i cannot wait :D


----------



## nervouspains

Aww bless MS :D

Ooh look at us talking about birth!

OMG I am scared!!! lol xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

I saw that comment as well twiggy and didn't think it was very nice! My friend txt me the other day saying how's baby and I said getting big now and she said ooh better be careful as you still need to fit in that dress. It really pissed me off cos she hardly ever bothers with me anymore and just shows how little she knows me cos my actual friends know how worried I am about that. I txt her back saying it's not like I have any control. I wanted to slap her! Xx

I have learnt so much from my NCT classes, they were expensive but I've learnt so much it's really helped (even though it scares me every week to start with!) I do think it's worth the money, I'll tell you after labour if anything was actually a help hehe.


----------



## 3 girlies

i'm looking forward to the birth, thats probably makes me sound weird lol but its the last bit before i get to hold my baby :)

i have got a radox bubble bath, it smells lush, im gonna soak in the bath later when the girls are in bed & read my pregnancy magazine!

we are meant to get snow here on wednesday, i hope we do, last year i took the girls out in the middle of the night in their sledges coz i thought it would all melt by the morning, we must have looked mad :haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

Haha 3girlies, you sound like a fun mummy to have!


----------



## 3 girlies

i think its coz i havent grown up yet lol. I'm mature when i need to be but when theres snow & stuff i think kids need to have fun :)


----------



## twiggy56

Yeah she is a friend from school days...but she has quite a dark sense of humor and it does look a little nasty...i dont take anything she says to heart though, its all meant with a huge heaped teaspoonful of sarcasm!! However im wondering whether to delete the comment as others might get the impression you lot did...hmmm :wacko:

Claire i dont start antenatal classes til Jan!! :cry: My first one is on the 6th...wondering how much i will learn that i havnt already learnt from BnB!! :rofl:

3g's - i agree, you sound like such an awesome mum!! Oooh a bath sounds nice...cant wait til i can have my boiling hot baths again, i always had mine really steamy but since being pregnant and not meant to have overly hot ones iv missed them!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

i miss hot baths too, its not the same when they are warm!!

we had a nice healthy chicken salad for dinner so i can have guilt free cake later, i got some cupcakes with buttercream,jam & a flake on the top mmmmmmm


----------



## 3 girlies

has anyone else got their baby boy/girl banners & balloons? i got mine the other day, i'm gonna put them on the front door when shes born :)


----------



## pinkclaire

3 girlies, I just about managed to buy clothes no chance of buying banners and things! Lol xx

twiggy- I thought they wud be a waste of time but I've learnt loads xx


----------



## twiggy56

aww banners is a lovely idea! Never thought about that! Although we've bought loads of 'Baby Girl' stuff for my baby shower on saturday!! Im really excited now...have been kind of apprehensive of it as all the attention of lots of people staring at my belly makes me sort of uncomfortable, but now im buzzed! Got lots of cake, baby games and stuff to do so it should be a laugh!!

Just had a bath myself actually (a warm one tho :nope:) was thinking about putting on a little bit of fake tan so i look half decent for saturday as all my friends will prob look really nice :cry: 

hmmm, will maybe put some on right before i go to bed!


----------



## twiggy56

aww banners is a lovely idea! Never thought about that! Although we've bought loads of 'Baby Girl' stuff for my baby shower on saturday!! Im really excited now...have been kind of apprehensive of it as all the attention of lots of people staring at my belly makes me sort of uncomfortable, but now im buzzed! Got lots of cake, baby games and stuff to do so it should be a laugh!!

Just had a bath myself actually (a warm one tho :nope:) was thinking about putting on a little bit of fake tan so i look half decent for saturday as all my friends will prob look really nice :cry: 

hmmm, will maybe put some on right before i go to bed!


----------



## AimeeM

Why did i just watch that programme on channel 3 :shock:


----------



## twiggy56

I got a txt from the MIL saying 'Are you watching channel 3?!'

txt her back saying 'Yes! Im terrified' :rofl:

Anyone else just getting to the point of 'oh hurry up and just get this done already.!!' ? lol


----------



## 3 girlies

Reese is off school today with a sore throat & cough, poor thing. We havent got to go out in the cold today now so we are snuggling indoors :)

its freezing, we are due to get the snow thursday now, then its gonna get even colder over the weekend. Just hope it last till xmas so we can have a white one, fingers crossed!! Ive ordered my new coat from asdas, could really do with it coming soon!

hope you are all well


----------



## 3 girlies

im bleeding :( it started off a pink when i wiped this morning, now its red. Im trying not to panic, gonna ring my midwife after ive dropped Reese at school (long story lol)

Pauls panicking bless him (he normally keeps me calm) , im sure shes ok though coz shes kicking me like normal. 

I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies,

Oooh im having my shower on 30th Jan :D

How good was Amanda Holdan?!

3girlies- Im sure everything is ok. have you had bleeding in your pregnancies before? She is obviously fine if she is kicking away like normal :) Let us know how you get on xxx

I was bending backwards this morning I was creaming the back of my legs, and I must of streched so far back as I relaly hurt my tummy, it felt like I pulled a muscle, but being the drama queen that I am lol, I called the MW as I was frightend I may have hurt the placenta, but she told me it was prob a muscle and just to watch his movements... xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Oh my goodness! Heidi i hope everything is alright?! Iv no idea wat that could be...get yourself into the midwife straight away!! If not id just go upto a&e or something...get yourself seen to!

:hugs: try not to panic...i know its hard, keep us in the loop with whats going on- or we'l all worry about you!! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning

last night i was having terrible pains, just like i did a few weeks back when i needed to go to hospital, i was in tears at 2 in the morning, ( i swear it felt like contractions, the pain kept coming and going, i needed a wee every 10mins, otherwise the pain would get worse, Adam was moving about like a gooden, the movements where so painful tho.... 

got me thinking if i was in tears, over whatever pain that was, how the hell am i gunna be when i go into labour, it reminded me of how painful it is x


----------



## AimeeM

Oh no, not all good news today.

3g's i am sure you will be fine, my mate had bad clots at this stage and it was just unexplainable. Best to be checked over though.

BW- Hope the pain gets better, if you get used to it maybe labour wont be as bad!

NP- Take it easy chick! You shouldn't be bending! Get OH to do it for you =)

I am starting to think i might have a bit of that SPD, i felt something pull down below yesterday and not it hurts to walk :(

Hope your ok Laura.

Off to town to get the last of the Christmas bits today.

xx


----------



## twiggy56

AimeeM said:


> I am starting to think i might have a bit of that SPD, i felt something pull down below yesterday and not it hurts to walk :(
> 
> Hope your ok Laura.
> 
> Off to town to get the last of the Christmas bits today.
> 
> xx

Hun i did this yesterday too! :wacko: i kicked the washing basket to the washing machine and stupidly put all my weight on one leg and *PANG* muscle in the innner leg went!! Im now in so much pain walking...i look ridiculous! Plus iv now woken with a hellish scratchy sore throat and a blocked nose!! How the hell did this happen, iv not been out the house!! lol

Ah BW hugs hun :hugs: Sounds like me right now...in pain when i turn in my sleep, pee'ing every 2 mins...i think its worth you going to get checked, especially if you know yourself and you just dont feel 'right'?


----------



## 3 girlies

they want me to go to the labour ward, just got to sort out someone to have Roxie :(
i phoned paul & all he said was let me know how you get on, hes really pissed me off! Now ive got to go on my own :cry:


----------



## nervouspains

Let us know how you get on Heidi :hugs:

I feel so sick all the time recently, especially just as I am aobut to go to bed, and even when I wake up in the middle of the night for a wee, I still have the same sick feeling in my throat :(
Has anyone else had this? xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i just phoned my friend & asked her to come with me & she mugged me off :growlmad: my sister is having Roxie for me though :)
my mums at the hospital for a check up for her ms so i havent got anyone else to ask, god makes me feel so damn popular....NOT!! 

i'll text someone later or update facebook xxxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

:hugs: 3 girlies, I know how you feel I've had to go to hospital a couple of times on my own and it does make you feel lonely, glad you got a friend to go with you. Let us know how you get on xxxx

I feel sick every night now after about 5 o'clock, got terrible pains in my back and pelvis which means I can't get at all comfy, can't sleep, I'm a right rat bag! Lol

That amanda Holden programme scared the life out of me I wish I hadn't watched it


----------



## pinkclaire

I just re-read 3girlies! When I had a suspected ectopic matt was away and I asked my friend to take me which she did but just left me in hospital because she was moving house. She had days to pack I was really upset to be left on my own and the whole way there she never asked me about how I was feeling was just telling me about how stressed she was with packing.


----------



## Beautywithin

Fingers crossed everything is ok Heidi xx

oh my hypno CD has just come, gunna go have a listen x


----------



## nervouspains

PC- I know, I can never sleep at night anymoer because I cant get comfy!
Me too- esp when she started screaming!! lol
My nan called me and asked if I watched the programme then she said 'I never screamed, although your mum was 9lb 11oz so I should off' :rofl: bless her lol

Oooooh not long now until your wedding!! :wedding: xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

2 weeks today Callie! I can't wait!


----------



## nervouspains

Whooo hoooo!
How exciting!! :D

Has anyone else packed or started there hospital bag yet?
Im going to get all the bits in the Jan sales, and then pack after my appointment on the 7th :)

When is everyone going to start washing too? 
As im moving, im going to sort everything out in early Jan while im off, and then do all the washing for the things he will need for the first few weeks around the middle of Jan xxx


----------



## nervouspains

OMG have you girls seen this? How pathetic!
God and she was going on aobut names and everythign! Psycho! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/238667-update-rsbabe.html#post3817538

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Sounds like she had a few people worried about her as well, how rude is that. Its good that they investigated like that, I never realised. There is a few people n here who definately make things up by elaborating the truth, but making a complete pregnancy etc up is beyond belief!

As for the hospital bag, I have bought a few bits but not packed or checked everything, I am going to do it after the wedding i think, I have to much to do before then. If I go into labour before then I will be wearing a hospital gown hehe.

I have my scan on the 6th, will be great to finally know whats going on and I can start planning! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Hope all is OK 3g's i am sure it will be xx

Claire i am so excited for you, you must be so happy!! Are you going to put the pics on FB? Would love to see them.

Laura i think we all need to calm down on here we seem to be doing a lot and pushing ourselves but i know it is so hard to get owt done my house is a shit tip at the mo, Wayne has been told WE are having a major clean up this afternoon.

BW- my CD came this morning too, i have just seen it now i missed it on the floor when i came back. Which one did you go for? Mine is that Natal Hypnotherapy one.

Callie i have already washed everything, i did it the other week when i had one of those energy bursts, i am glad i did then cos i can't be arsed doing anything now!


----------



## AimeeM

nervouspains said:


> OMG have you girls seen this? How pathetic!
> God and she was going on aobut names and everythign! Psycho!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/238667-update-rsbabe.html#post3817538
> 
> xxx

Oh my god we actually sent her a get well soon card to her OH that we posted round some of the girls to get to sign it. What the fucking hell. Pardon my language. How the hell can someone do this, but too it sounded so real i am doubting it was fake if it is it was so convincing WTF??????????


----------



## AimeeM

There was a thing on yesterday that she was having a C-sect at 24 weeks and baby had a 20% survival chance, friggin sicko. When it is actually happening to girls on here.


----------



## pinkclaire

:haha: Aimee, you make me laugh, I have said the the OH the same thing, right next week when your on leave YOU have a few jobs round the house to do and gave him a list! He really annoyed me this weekend, I was so busy last week (as you girlies know) sorting wedding stuff and come friday I had done the whole house apart from putting away the clean washing. All he did was fold it in piles, no help what so ever really and when we went round our friends house on Sat night he was telling them how I hadnt done anything since the last weekend he was back. Oooooh the look he got, cheeky mare!


----------



## pinkclaire

oh got distracted there winging lol.

I am sure pictures will be flying up all over fb like they always do! They'll be the minging ones from the end of the night that other people have taken at the evening do that will be on first so please dont judge me on those hehe.


----------



## nervouspains

She is terrible, what a thing to do.
Thats 2 already in the past month! 
Bloody weirdos, I bet they are- 'Fat Man randoms piccy' lol people!

Whooo Claire I cant wait to see! Im so excited for you :blush: lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

Men! I'd have given him a swift dig in the arm if he'd have said i hadn't done anything even though i haven't much LOL he should be more sympathetic!

Oh i can't wait to see the pics :D I hope it snows for you that would be perfect.


----------



## AimeeM

nervouspains said:


> Bloody weirdos, I bet they are- 'Fat Man randoms piccy' lol people!

:rofl: but *shudder* at same time!


----------



## AimeeM

I am deleting all my pictures except my avatar one just in case they get stolen and used somewhere else.


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm not putting anything on here at all once the baby is here, I will put some on FB though dont you worry! Another forum I am on you have to be a member to view posts, I think it should be the same here personally.

That was the thing Ams, I actually had done loads and sorted out the wedding as well, one lil thing I hadnt done and its not like it was dirty bloody washing! lol. Men I tell you, he will get a shock when we live with him permanently and sees how much there is to keep a home going.


----------



## nervouspains

How do you see what piccys you posted? I knw I havea few bump ones, which im not too bothered aobut.. But I forget where I have posted my baby ones :-s xx


----------



## AimeeM

Clair i think our OH are in for total shock when the babies are here! Wayne acts calm and i hope he will be but i know he will probably think what the hell....!

Callie i am just going to have to go through my posts, all like 2000 and something of them!
I just hate the thought of someone trying to pass my baby, my scan pics off as theirs.

Same as Claire, i will stick to posting them on my Facebook but not on here anymore which is a bit of a shame but you lot are all on my FB anyway so it makes no difference really.


----------



## randomxx

afternoon ladies

3G's- im sure everything will be okay but let us know how you get on chick x

BW- if your still worried about the pains theres no harm in going to see the midwife thats what they are there for 

Aimee & BW- have either of you listened to the cd yet? im not doing to well with my hypnobirthing one her voice really really bugs me

claire- my OH does that all the time even when the house is spotless he likes to pretend its him that does all the housework 

ive just realised claire has her scan on the 6th, callie on the 7th and me moving on the 8th hehe busy week! 

thats blooming horrid about RSBabe it really bugs me that people could do something like that

i had a bit of a breakdown last night crying to OH was pretty hysterical telling him that im done being pregnant i dont like it anymore and i cant handle it lol

sorry for writing a book lol


----------



## nervouspains

Lol aww random that wasnt a book lol
Awww :hugs: not that long left really hun! xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Awww bless ya random. Like NP says not long to go now :D

I haven't listened to the cd yet cos i have been reading that RS thread for about an hour. I am gonna wrap a couple of prezzies then put it on to my computer to put on my MP3 player so i will let you know what i think in a bit!


----------



## twiggy56

sorry gals, i nipped back to bed and fell asleep for like 2 hrs!! oops :blush: I needed it though, got terrible sleep last night and now have this horrendous cold...plus we have tickets to the theater tonight! So yeah anyway...

i realized i never said Happy 33 weeks claire!! I know you're the furthest along of us all but bloody hell 33 weeks sounds so pregnant!! :rofl:

Read that thread about that wierdo, i actually posted on her story and said i wished her and OH well after the accident etc etc...its just SICK. Some really worryingly disturbed people out there...im worried about my fotos now too :wacko: i would hate to think some sick attention seeking psycho could use my babys foto for their own sick games...hmm may go and delete any scan ones...


----------



## twiggy56

right thats it done, iv deleted all 12 week scan pic, 4D ones...just looked at all the threads iv started as iv only ever started a few...scares me that actually someone could just take my babys picture actually...u dont realize til something like this happens...its so sad though coz like us, you make close friends on here and its sad you cant share stuff for fear of it being abused...will upload any pics to FB from now on so just u girls can see!


----------



## randomxx

thanks girls i know ive not got long left compared to what ive already done but still lol! 

update on 3girlies: she is being released just now, everything seems alright they have told her just to keep an eye on it im sure she will be online when she gets home to fill you in properly

happy 33 weeks PC :thumbup:


----------



## Beautywithin

Afternoon, ah iv missed a lot i see, im gunna have to go looking for all the threads iv done with pics in now, if you guys find my 4D scan pics thread, PM me it, coz it will takes me ages to find, im getting worried now, of talking to anyone else on here i think i will just stick with you ladies from now on, lol x

Thats the CD i have aimee, listened to it, and feel asleep lol, but i was laying down, and it did say to start with you should be wide awake, her voice does hack me off big time 
but if i could fall asleep during contractions then what a bonus lol

Anyone else get a text off Heidi? not any cred to txt her back


----------



## rachyh1990

hello everyone, i am so achey today everything hurts. everyone sorted for christmas? xx


----------



## twiggy56

random im feeling the same way as you...feel like im never guna meet my baby, im sick of the pregnancy bit- i just want the mummy bit to start!! Oh and thanks for keeping us in the loop with Heidi!

BW just go to your profile, then the 'statistics' tab then 'All posts started by Beautywithin' and you should have a few pages of all the threads you've started...and which for me were the ones id posted my scan pics in!! Just look for any that has attachments on them!

hi rachy, im achying all over as well...spd me thinks! But now iv stuffed with the cold as well so thats making me ache too! :cry: No where near sorted for xmas, im dreading it...guna do as much online as i can!!! lol


----------



## AimeeM

Oh happy 33 weeks Claire!!

It was saying on that thread that you can't right click and save pics but I'd rather be safe than sorry. It is silly of me how something like this is what it takes for me wise up a little and i am so not naive usually can't believe i fell for it but hey..

BW- did admin ever get back to you about that prostitute guy thing? Forgot about that.

I am just putting the CD on to itunes now cos i have been wrapping all K's Christmas presents, so Rachy yes i am all done and ready for it now :D

Glad all seems well with 3g's, must be a big relief for her.

I was thinking, MS is offline for a week while she moves. I wonder how many pages she will have to look back through when she is back online!


----------



## rachyh1990

i still have lots of shopping to do but i dont have a coat that i can fit in lol. i have ordered one off mothercare lol xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

im back, still bleeding though :(
i have to go in again if it gets heavy. I had to have an internal which hurt & they took swabs to be tested. They couldnt see any problems but said my cervix looked irritated :shrug:
Sydnee is head down again though wooo hooooo

A lady gave birth in the room next to mine, she was screaming & swearing, it was horrible. 

I realised i dont have many good friends after today, none of them wanted to come with me so i had to go alone. :(


----------



## AimeeM

Awww :hugs: That is why i keep myself to myself. I have a couple of good mates but other 'friends' want me when they feel like it but are never there for me if i need them. My sister is the worst one of them all!


----------



## twiggy56

Oh Heidi :hugs: i would have been straight round there to be with you if i was closer!! Keep an eye on that bleeding, and take care of yourself!! Rest rest rest! Did they say how long it would take to get swab results?! Could just be an irritated cervix then....hoping it will fix itself for you hun..


----------



## 3 girlies

they didnt say much, just said the bleeding should stop soon. It hasnt though, mind you after the internal im not surprised, it hurt like hell!!


----------



## randomxx

yeah BW did they ever find out more about him???

3girlies- you take it easy today and rest up hun, its times like these you realise who your true friends are hun and its not always the people you expect 

one of my customers has just asked me if i would like her old baby monitors they have the mat that goes under the mattress i think someones already bought us them but they will come in handy as a spare set


----------



## Beautywithin

no never heard anymore about it, but dont no if my PM went thru, because iv PM'd a few people befor and never got a reply, so they either ignoring me or dont want to message back

but i no if wobbles got the message, she would have messaged me back straight away, iv send her messages befor and have had a reply pretty quickly 


Dont no how you let them do a internal Heidi.... when they had to check to see how many cm dilated i was, i clamped right up, and the nurse said to me if you dont let me do it then i will get someone else and she wont be as gentle :O i couldnt help it tho, anyone else near there i clam right up, i needed gas and air befor she got anywhere near there

glad Sydnee is ok- so if they are head down already, does that mean they are less likely to move the other way again? x


----------



## nervouspains

Glad they think all is ok Heidi :hugs:
I wonder why or what would have caused an irritated cervix :shrug:

xx


----------



## randomxx

yeah i was wondering aswell what could have caused it mibe a wee uti or something?

ladies can i ask you all a question since you've been pregnant has your BP gradually been increasing mine started at 90/60 and at the last reading was 124/78 ive never had a dip its always been higher that the previous reading i was just wondering if everyones the same??


----------



## nervouspains

Yes random- mine was I think about 80, then I saw it was 126, and it has stayed around that since I was 16 weeks xx


----------



## AimeeM

Mine has been the same for years, 100/60 it was always 100/60 when i was pregnant before and it is when i am not pregnant. You would think it would change sometimes so i find it strange that it doesn't.

Yours sounds fine though and the midwife would say if not but maybe ask her about it and see what she says. I have got a right list of questions for my next midwife app!


----------



## twiggy56

well you know the problem iv had with mine...its not gotten higher, its dipped! :nope:


----------



## randomxx

thanks ladies i just dont want anything to jepordise my chances of labouring in the CMU instead of consultant x


----------



## randomxx

that sounds really selfish but you know what i mean x


----------



## 3 girlies

I dont know whats caused it, i was surprised they let me home coz im still bleeding. I feel sore after the internal now, i was not prepared for them to do that, i thought they only checked you in labour :dohh: i am not very confident in that way so i hated every minute of it!....& i was wearing odd socks lol, one was pink the other was green, i was in a rush :haha:


----------



## AimeeM

randomxx said:


> thanks ladies i just dont want anything to jepordise my chances of labouring in the CMU instead of consultant x

What's that? I might be being a little thick but what do you mean lol?!


----------



## randomxx

sorry hun i forget its not a common thing its Community Midwife Unit basically because i am low risk i will only see midiwives during labour that way i can have a water birth and stuff (its also there that i can get my aromatherapy massage and acupuncture for free) but if i need an epidural i will get transferred downstairs to the wards and will deal with doctors which i dont want as the CMU is really relaxed! 

oh ment to tell you all at my hypnoclass she was telling us that the internals they do midwives do them every 6 hours but doctors are always in a rush and do them every four hours the more internals you get the bigger the risk of infection so you can refuse for them to do internals every 4 hours if you want supposedly they can monitor it abdominally aswell (if im remembering right)


----------



## AimeeM

Ahh right, we call it the birthing centre. I am going to ring up and arrange a tour but i am not too sure when i should go so another thing to add to ask my MW next week!

I think you BP is well within the normal range still Random though anyway.

As if i never knew that, i am sure they checked me over every hour but i don't know, a lot of it is a blur!


----------



## randomxx

my hypno woman is giving us the tour two weeks today i cnt wait lol plus i going to find out tonight when the best time for the accupuncture is so i'll let you all know (as it can help soften the cervix which i found out is that a lot of labour id trying to soften it lol) so if it makes labour quicker i'l be getting it lol

yeah aimee she said that the more its checked the greater the chance of infection thats why midwives do it every 6 hours not 4 but she said you have the right to refuse them or ask for them every 6hrs instead of 4


----------



## nervouspains

Has anyone written a birthing plan yet :shrug:
Or when do we discuss this with the mw? xx


----------



## twiggy56

apparently its at 34 weeks? Thats what my appointment sheet says? :shrug:

although i think its discussed at antenatal classes aswell no?


----------



## AimeeM

Make one asap i would say and really put thought into it and make sure the midwives are well aware of it or they will just ignore it.


----------



## 3 girlies

my internet crashed just then & orange said they would sort it out & wiped all my details off the system, its taken half hour to put them back on over the phone :hissy: its not a good day for me today!!!

paul just moaned at me to take it easy but hes at work & i need to bath the girls etc, they wrecked the house while i was on the phone so i need to tidy up aswell. I cant wait till bed time :sleep: 


The so called friend who mugged me off earlier had the cheek to text me a minute ago saying she hopes i can still make it to her birthday meal tomorrow, bloody cheek, as if!!!!! :growlmad:

Rant over :thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello everyone!

So glad everything was ok 3girlies, I had to have an internal when I went in a few weeks back, OMG they told me a man was coming to do it! My heart was going 10 to the dozen, but in the end it was two ladies, although could of done a bit of gardening iynwim so I was very embarrassed! I felt the same after I went in as well hun, its amazing how alone stuff like that can suddenly make you feel. Like ive said before i wouldnt have any friends to talk to if I didnt come on here lol.

I havent posted my pictures anywhere but my journal, I will keep them in there but no actual baby photos will go anywhere else, I will put some on fb but Im going to delete some people first and make sure security settings are right.

OMG birth plans at 34 weeks! Thats my appointment next week! I cant do one until after my scan though really, although maybe I will do an emergency one and change it when I know? What do you guys think?


----------



## AimeeM

Was it your scan to see if your placenta has moved yet? Mine is on the 8th of Jan.


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Aimee- I have quickly written one up, im going to stick it in my yellow book tonight! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Yep, remember my hospital wont do it until 36 whereas yours said 34. Wow what a busy week for everyone!


----------



## Beautywithin

when do antenatel classes get offered? i dont want to go, but OH does, and think it would be nice for us to go together think he is a bit worried that he will be a spare part during my labour ( which of course he will be ) but he wants to get some tips, x


----------



## randomxx

im not sure when they start BW tho it should be soon i reckon i think itsa around the 34 mark 

the hypnobirthing class the man has scripts to say to you ( to help you get more relaxed) when i get all my stuff like tht i will post it in a fb message to whoever wants it if you want tht is?


----------



## Beautywithin

Aimee did you listen to the CD? gunna let OH listen later it may help him fall asleep x


----------



## AimeeM

Bw bless him i think it is nice that he wants to go!

Claire i think if my placenta hasn't moved at 33+5 they will prob get me in at 36/7 to have another look before planning a section.

I was just reading my book that came with the CD it actually says to listen to it while you are at your most alert. I also found it funny that it says do not listen to the CD while operating machinery lol.


----------



## AimeeM

Beautywithin said:


> Aimee did you listen to the CD? gunna let OH listen later it may help him fall asleep x

I am just putting it on to my MP3 player now, i was going to listen to it on my PC today but it has really bad radio interference in the speakers and i wouldn't be able to concentrate on it as the interference bugs me like hell. I am going to listen to it on my headphones tonight.
I was just reading the little book that came with it it seems very interesting so far.


----------



## pinkclaire

Thats really sweet BW of your OH, mine isnt around to go so I have bought him a dads guide to labour for him to read for christmas lol. I keep telling him things he has to do but know he isnt listening! I think I will end up with my mum as my birthing partner with him as a spare part lol.

If I was having NHS classes they would have started 1st week of December.

I know NCT do a top up session for second time mums, might be good to go to that?

Fingers crossed for the 6th and 8th then Aimee! I really want a natural birth!


----------



## pinkclaire

Haha Aimee, I just read your last post as PC as in me, took me a while to work out thats not what you meant! Baby brain!

Oh all that talk of pictures made me remember I havent put a bump piccy on for a while so I just did one at my mums and if your lucky you'll spot my little sisters bum in it lol. Its on my journal xx


----------



## AimeeM

I know, time will tell but i am pretty sure they will have moved!

Wayne is so calm about the birth, i keep going on about how he needs to read more etc but he thinks he will do very well. I think once we are going through it he might loose his cool and start to worry but he may surprise me.

We were watching that amanda holden thing and i said OMG did you see the cut whan she was giving birth etc he said no i don't see all that crap i just concentrate on the baby it is all i see aww bless him! I said he wouldn't though cos he doesn't have to go through it!


----------



## AimeeM

pinkclaire said:


> Haha Aimee, I just read your last post as PC as in me, took me a while to work out thats not what you meant! Baby brain!

:rofl: i actually thought that when i wrote it!


----------



## pinkclaire

thats good as long as Im not the only one! I keep thinking about that programme last night, I was crying for about 3 hours after I watched it lol


----------



## Beautywithin

i just watched that, and it has scared me, is hard noing what to expect, least if its your first, you can only "imagine" what the pain is like, but on the other hand, i guess i can prepare myself more

im not a fan of amanda, she comes across as a lil dippy to me, but for only a months training she did really well x


----------



## AimeeM

I'm not a fan of her at all, i used to not be able to stand her but after how well she handled it when the baby wasn't breathing and how supportive she was my opinion of her totally changed. That was horrific to watch and made me feel very sad and nervous, i was shaking after watching it and it is why i could never be a midwife :(


----------



## pinkclaire

She did do really well at the end, she was an idiot to start with but it calmed her down didnt it.

I have never seen a baby born like that before, the colour and how floppy it was really scared me, I was in floods of tears, although I was amazed how quickly the baby turned pink. The parents seemed quite calm,I would have been hysterical!

That first birth scene was horrific as well, but the lady having the water birth seemed pretty calm, I think I am going for that option lol


----------



## AimeeM

I am starting to get a bit fed up with B&B now. I love our thread but there are so many nasty bullying people on here who then jump to defend themselves when people mention that what they are saying is a bit harsh, it just really pisses me off. And when you get pissed off with people you don't know who have no direct contact in your life it is a bit much if you get me.

Sorry had to have a mini rant. It seems like stresses have been running high on here a lot lately.


----------



## 3 girlies

i know what you mean, it puts me off posting in threads.


----------



## pinkclaire

Come on Ams, spread the goss lol, whos pee'd you off!

I hardly ever look through the posts anymore, I just talk to you guys and a couple of others on there journals now. Some people really irritate me on here at the mo I will be glad when theyve had their babies.


----------



## AimeeM

Here


----------



## AimeeM

Hmmmx


----------



## pinkclaire

Why cant you write on here Ams?


----------



## 3 girlies

why cant you write on here aimee?

you can write whatever you like on here :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

i had a rubbish night sleep, Reese was still ill so she climbed in my bed & then kicked me all night, shes still fast asleep in my bed & im shattered!!! I'm having a lazy day today & hopefully Rox will have a nap later so i can have one too :)

its quiet without ms, & Hayley hasnt posted in here much either :( 

The bleeding has almost stopped now, i really wanted a bath last night but didnt want to make it worse so i thought id wait till today instead. Now for a nice boring 7 weeks lol, it might happen!!!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Its fooking freezing!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning! I am in such a bad mood, my mum convinced me to stay at hers last night cos i've been feeling rotten with cold, got barely any sleep and I get woken up at 7.30 with Christmas songs playing full blast, cheers then! Oooh rant over!


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies,

looks like I am the only one in a happy mood- and I'm at work lol.

Yay for Twiggy & I 31 weeks whooo! Now I feel like im offically in the 30's lol.

Aimee- why cant you post here?

*deleted* xx


----------



## nervouspains

Whoooo BW you moved up another box! And PC whoooo, and 3girlies! xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Think its the same with people in real life aswell, i guess because this is the net, you wouldnt expect people to be so pety but the truth is its probley even worse on forums


Loadsa things have annoyed me, but when i started a thread about my weight, it was made into something major, i stated that i no i had issues with food, people where bringing things up that had nothing to even do with what i had ask'd. im sure some are just looking to wind people up! 
---------------------------------

Claire dont be in a bad mood! sing along its nearly crimbooooooo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jEnTSQStGE


----------



## AimeeM

I don't want to not come on but last night some one was following me around my posts, you know where you can see who is on the thread at the bottom and it was someone who took it personal when i said that there were belittling comments being made! Felt a bit freaked out and stalked to be honest!

On Facebook you need to set your pics to only friends, i went on someones profile who i fell out with about a year ago and i can see everything, she even has pics of my son on there still!! I feel so mad i reported them and i can't find an email add to email facebook.

On a happy note, yey for moving up a box girls :D


----------



## AimeeM

LOL i wonder how many of then would dare be like that if you were face to face!


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh you got me all excited then callie lol.... fort i was on the last box 

you move up to that box at 30+6 i think it is.... or was it 31+6 x


----------



## nervouspains

I know what you mean- and I remember what you said last time BW (I dont bother replying anymore) which is why now I cant be ar*ed replying either lol.

Lol uh uh freaky people Aimee lol

Oh im sorry BW lol.
Must be 31+6 because I still havent :growlmad: lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

happy 31 weeks callie and twigster, i really want to film my belly, he is going nuts in there at the moment, my belly is going all odd shapes, im getting so restless now, was reading the last 8 weeks normally seem the longest, back in may when i found out i was preg, i was like wow ill be 34 weeks at xmas.. now im like oh is that all? my friend is preg and due in september, september? god think id go nuts if we had to wait that long lol x


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry everyone I fell back asleep, feel a bit better now but thanks for the encouragement girlies xxx

I've got my final dress fitting in a couple of hours! Ahhhhhhh

god aimee what a stalker! This tri has been the worst for people, seriously I haven't bothered since BWs thread before really. Some people just like to cause arguements. I read stuff I don't agree with all the time, but normally I just laugh at them and don't bother posting, I think some people are a little too attention seeking and hormones are a flowing. 

Yey on 31 weeks twiggers and NP!

BW I am so ready to pop now. Seriously I am. My friend is also due in sept and I was like WTF that's ages away screw that! Lol. But at this stage I think she's got her rose tinted glasses on and has forgotten what it's like lol. I was speaking to my friend last night who's baby was born at 34 weeks if you can remember and her lil girl is 3 weeks old now! Wow it's really flown by, I keep thinking that would be next week for me lol


----------



## 3 girlies

my coat came while i was out :growlmad: so now i have to wait 5 hours & collect it from the royal mail office in the next town!! i want it now :hissy:

on a cheerful note i feel loads better today, no bleeding now, no headache, i feel normal (ish) :) Shes kicking me in the ribs again so shes definately head down, im so relieved! 

we have had a few flakes of snow, i hope we get more, after ive got my coat though lol


----------



## 3 girlies

wow pc, you only have 48 days left :shock:


----------



## Beautywithin

its starting to snow here!!


----------



## nervouspains

Yay its snowing here too!!

48 days.. whoaaaaaa lol seems like no time at all!!

MS says hi and that she misses us and will be back on enxt week :D

I found a great site- if you want soap spoliers! Oooh all the goss for hollyoaks lol

www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps

xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Glad to hear your feeling better 3 girlies! 48 days, god that sounds like loads right now haha. 

I hope it's not snowing here I have to go to my dress fitting in a min xx


----------



## nervouspains

Ooh Claire how exciting!

God im sooooo bloody tired!
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz xx


----------



## randomxx

happy 31 weeks callie and twiggy 

aimee- i would have reported them to admin if they were following you around thats just down right weird! 

ive got a script that your partner has to say to you for the hypnobirthing so if anyone wants it let me know and ill type it in a message on FB ill post the affirmations aswell that i have in my book! 

a hypno student of the midwife had her baby boy at 1.05am yesterday so she let us in to speak to her last night and she highly recommends it she went into labour at 9am and went to the hospital at 8pm to find out she was 6cm dilated that was the last time she was told how far gone she was she didnt want to know as she felt it would be clock watching and would only annoy her! she said she highly recommended the hypnobirthing and doesnt think she would have coped without it! she had G&A from 7cm-9cm and delivered the placenta on her own aswell!


----------



## Jo

Hi girls, hope you are all alright :)

Can I just say that if you have a problem with any member please feel free to report their posts, there is also an option to ignore individual members, so you won't even see their posts.

It is also not a really good idea to bring one thread into another, can cause bad feeling and creates work for us if it kicks off in 2 threads rather than one :lol:
xx


----------



## hayley x

Woo pink claire just seen your ticker... 13 days till your get married :D :dance: cant wait to see some piccies xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello Hayley :hi:

Its great to see you on here, you have been very quiet lately, is everything ok with you? Thats probably a stupid question as I can only imagine how hard this time of year must be for you but hopefully you know what I mean!

My wedding ticker seems to be out of control by how fast its going down now! Most stuff is sorted though!

oooh ps: the dress still fits!


----------



## hayley x

pinkclaire said:


> Hello Hayley :hi:
> 
> Its great to see you on here, you have been very quiet lately, is everything ok with you? Thats probably a stupid question as I can only imagine how hard this time of year must be for you but hopefully you know what I mean!
> 
> My wedding ticker seems to be out of control by how fast its going down now! Most stuff is sorted though!
> 
> oooh ps: the dress still fits!

:hi:

I normally come on and read things but dont reply :blush: I'm ok, had midwife today and surprise surprise I have glucose in my urine :cry: I only had the GTT at 28 weeks :growlmad: Also I'm only measuring 30cm's - same as last weds. I have my growth scan tomorrow so we'll see whats going on!

Tbh I'm trying to block out that its xmas all together, not bought one present yet, got no decorations up just 2 bits of tinsel around Alex's pics - he's nicely decorated tho and has his own little tree :cloud9:

:dance: I really cant wait to see wedding pics, I hope it snows on your wedding day - how cute would the pics be then!! do we get a sneak preview of your dress or do we have to wait :flower:

Hows little bubs? I keep going to say how is 'she' but you dont know the sex :dohh: :hugs: xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Afternoon ladies,

Its been so quite today!

Hayley! :hi: :hugs: xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Hi ladies, sorry iv been quiet today..think im falling apart! The sniffles has now turned into a full-blown flu-fest and im sooo choked up :cry: Have been in bed since after the theater last night and literally only just *crawled* out...

but yey for 31 weeks callie!! We're proper 30'ers now :rofl: Cant believe we're down to single digit weeks left!! :wacko:

3g's...so glad the bleedings stopped and you're feeling better, sydnee sounds like shes letting u know shes ok! :thumbup:

Claire! So glad you're dress fits huny! I had no doubt it would...iv seen your bump piccy on FB and you look in amazing shape chick...bet you'l look stunning on the day, im so excited to see pics! 

Hi Hayley :wave: nice to see u around hun, hope everything is alright at your growth scan tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## hayley x

:hi: callie - how are you and little Max doing? xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah thanks Twiggy!

Hayley, you just have to handle xmas in the best way you can, whatever you feel like doing, make sure you do!

My mum has the only picture of my dress and its under lock and key! She wont let anyone look lol. TBH, from the front I hardly look pregnant in it! You can tell when I turn to the side obviously but Im happy with that! Everytime I go see it I love it, then after a couple of days doubt creeps in my mind!

Good luck with the growth scan tomorrow, I am a bit confused, is your lil girl measuring to big or to small? I think its a girl now as well hayley!


----------



## nervouspains

Omg I have spent the last 45min reading that thread that Aimee posted lol

Hey hunny, we are good thanks :D Hows you and little Daisy? (are you still calling her that? :))
I see she has hiccups a lot! lol, I feel so heavy and tired today- gawd knows how im going to get through another 6 weeks of work :(

Looking forward to tomorrow? :) xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hayley i cant even begin to imagine how hard xmas is for you & your hubby. If you need to talk we are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

im am very happy today, paul was supposed to finish work on xmas eve at 3pm but they said this morning that he can finish....................tomorrow :happydance: Its made me so happy, he never has time off so now we get to see loads of him, i cant wait!!
We are supposed to get loads of snow this afternoon so im going to get supplies lol, chocolate mainly!!!!! :)


----------



## twiggy56

Whey hey!! Thats quite a big difference in time off Heids! Bet u he cant believe his luck!! Will be nice 2 get time together with him and the girls b4 the madness starts!

Oooooooooh Callie!! _*NEW TICKER BOX!!!!!!!!*_ :yipee:

thats cheered me up a bit, considering how miserable this cold is making me feel!! :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

wow congrats on moving up a box :)

Yeah the girls are so excited, they never get to see much of him coz hes always working so they can jump all over the bed & wake him up in the mornings :haha: 

i hate the cold weather but i love love love snow :happydance: I cant wait to get out the sledges (although i wont be sledging down any hills lol) the girls have one each so we will pull them round the village :) Oh i just though i'll need another one eventually!!!!

we got the school lolly pop lady a big box of chocs (a twin who's a manager in thorntons has its perks lol) she stands there in the peeing down rain & is always so happy, Reese wrapped it & it looks better than what i could do! So we are giving it to her this morning, obviously coz im hoping the snow will mean that school gets cancelled tomorrow :)


----------



## nervouspains

YAY!! Twiggy! I never noticed! :yipee: :happydance:

Its our secret santa in the office today- im looking forward to finding out who got me something lol

3girlies- Great news about Paul! :D

I hope it snows- and settles! I really want to take my dog out in it for the first time! Awww this time last year he was in his mummys tummy lol.

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

33 weeks :happydance::happydance:

here is my bumpy dont think it has got any bigger since i posted the last pic


https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/bumpaT33weeks-1.jpg


Cant believe this time next week, it will be xmas eve, have to finish my xmas shopping tomoz, B dont get paid till the 23rd, but being a typical man he dont mind getting stuff right till the end lol 

x


----------



## twiggy56

awww, we havnt got any snow here!!! :hissy: Not even frost actually!! boo!! 

3g's thats so cute you're thinking about another little sledge..i think little things like that make it so much more real! I had a lovely lollypop man in our village when i was wee....he was always cheery and said hello to everyone! Such a dear old man...it must be in their job description to be cheerful!!

ooh callie you'l have to let us know what your secret santa gets you!


----------



## twiggy56

BW Happy 33 weeks hun!!! :happydance:

And i have seeeerious bump envy- your bump is epic!!! Not a pinch on you anywhere else, looks like it could be stuck on!! 

You look amazing! :flower:


----------



## nervouspains

Happy 33 weeks BW wow 33 weeks omg lol that sounds so near to the end lol!

I havent seen the bump piccy... Is it on FB? xx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh durrrrr lol

Wow omg BW you look Amazing!! Wow ALL bump!
I feel embarrassed of mine now lololol it all fatty lol xx


----------



## twiggy56

Weeesht you callie! Your bump is lovely! :hugs:

Is anyone else feeling heavy in the bump now? Like it pulls at the underneath/bottom of bump?! I dont know whether im getting this coz im achy from this cold/flu thing or if its actually bump growing and baby getting heavy?!


----------



## Beautywithin

I get that at times twigster, i bet you are really feeling it, because you are so slim, have you had any back ache or anything?? ((( hugs ))) xx


im sure bubs head is engaged allready, been getting what feels like ( someone prodding a knitting neddle in my lady bits, and most of the movements i feel are more down below now

was just reading up, and it dont mean a thing if babies head engages early, there was me thinking he could arrive early lol....

so close yet so far.....

x


----------



## twiggy56

Beautywithin said:


> have you had any back ache or anything??

YES! Horrendous backache actually, in the lower back especially, kills at night unless i get a hot water bottle on it!

Hun it sounds to me like bubs is engaging...those stabbing pains are what all the ladies complain of when they are told its the babys head locking in down there...wish there was some way u could palpate yourself and feel babys position huh?! Im lucky coz anytime i feel her wierd i ask my mum to palpate my belly and tell me where she is!! 

But babys head can engage and dis-engage loads i think...however it would be really nice to think that it means bubs will come early!!


----------



## Beautywithin

I had terrible back ache with P... from 30 weeks, and all i was told is, not to put something warm on it straight away, because it will relax the muscle and make it worse, but lets get real its freezing out there, i dont think you are gunna want to put frozen peas on your back lol

im getting annoyed of people asking me when im due, think it will sound a lot better when we are jan, and i can say oh im due in 3 or 4 weeks

can anyone else not imagine there bubs ever getting here, i try and picture what he looks like, but i cant..... i look at his room, but cant imagine him in there, i really hope it isnt a bad sign or anything, cant remember if i felt that way with P x


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Twigs :)

BW- I feel the same and I am so frightend of SB that I take notice of everything that may signfy it :blush: like I was hugging OH yesterday when I got in from work and I heard the word 'dead' on the radio, just stupid things like that :blush: xx


----------



## twiggy56

That hot water bottle is my savior! Takes away the ache right away... frozen peas sounds painful lol!

BW im the same- cant wait til january so that when people ask 'when ru due?' i can tell them 'Next month!!' For me february has always sounded ages away...think its because when i got my bfp it was June!!!

I try and imagine her being here, but its so hard as iv been waiting for so long...its strange...its like talking on the other end of the phone to someone for 9 months and then finally meeting them, having never seen them before u have a sense of who they are? iykwim...?


----------



## nervouspains

I know, even thoguh I have seen him in 4D, I remember when I was at the scan thinking 'Oh cool, a baby' lol
It could ahve been anyones- it still doesnt feel real that he is actually MINE! lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i just got some baileys icecream.......i think im in heaven :)


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello girlies! Wow this cold is still here I feel like crap! Staying in bed for a bit today me thinks! My littleist sister has a show on today at 4 at her ballet I can't wait to go watch her she shows me what she does at home it's so cute! Oh I got a funny pic of her last night doing the hoovering lol I'm going to put it on fb now. 

3girlies that's fab news about hubbie, this is why I love Xmas, remember getting to spend lots of time with my mum and dad and other family, I loved it when they both had time off cos they worked long hours. My hubbie to very soon be (hehe I love it!) is back Friday for me that's when Xmas officially starts!

Congrats on moving up a box twigs and NP xx

BW- wahoo 33 weeks, your bump looks fab, definately a boy bump. I get really bad lower back ache as well girls, I'm going to see a physio on Saturday about that and my self dianosed (with the help of bnb) SPD as I can barely walk now. 

I think those feelings are completely normal BW- I was saying to M that I don't think it will sink in until jimmys here and he said he agreed. Sometimes when my tummy is doing it's alien thing I look and go OMFG that's my baby lol.


----------



## 3 girlies

i got my £500 grant today, only sent it off 13 days ago!!


----------



## nervouspains

Wow Heidi great news aobtu the grant!

I need a wee but I just cant go for some reason :(

Yay only 20min until secret santa! xx


----------



## randomxx

Morning ladies

BW- i love your bump and its defo all bump hun! 

NP & twigs- congrats on moving up a box

where's Aimee??

3girlies- thats great about getting the grant so quickly, what do you still have to get with it?

oooh OH' stripped the new living room last night, he's going to start painting tonight and his dad is wallpapering on sat so it should be finished by the beginning of nxt week :thumbup: then its just the little man's room to get done which we cant do until his dad's done all his bits as he still doesn't know the sex lol!


----------



## nervouspains

Aimees popped out random lol.

Awww! look what i got from my secret santa!

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Mar...&page=&node=42966030&sr=1-1&mnSBrand=core&rh=

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Cot...&page=&node=42966030&sr=1-5&mnSBrand=core&rh=

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

aww np they are so cute xx


----------



## twiggy56

awww! np they are sooo cute! How sweet of your secret santa!! I would have been hoping for baby stuff too :haha: it makes me so much happier than crap for myself!!!

Heidi iv applied for the SSG but not gotten anything yet :hissy: sent it off 2 weeks ago today, so maybe some day soon! Got my HIP tho :yipee:

Aww random bet you're well excited to FINALLY get the nursery started!! Bless, you've been waiting patiently to start...got all your paint and stuff? I know uv got the border! :thumbup:

Claire hugs for feeling rubbish :hugs: Im desperately trying to fight off my cold...i wana be well for my baby shower on saturday!! Im determined! What ru taking? Im also dead-set on doing it all non-medicinally! So iv got a natural salt-water nasal spray that cleans your nasal passages (sounds gross but actually really works!!) and also eating airwaves menthol chewing gum...iv not taken 1 paracetamol yet!! Damn proud! lol


----------



## nervouspains

Omg its like a blizzard here now!

And Max is going mad too lol- must be that thorntons I just had lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

OMG omg omg, _Vicky_ posted this in 3rd tri

she was due day after me i think


*OMG LADIES STOP PRESS A LOVE BUG COMES EARLY!!!!!!!!!


MANY MANY MANY CONGRATULATIONS to Clarkie_TTC 

Callum Patrick was born on 17th Dec at 1.01am -a strapping 4lb 4oz, not bad for seven weeks premature.

Mum and baby doing fabulously and Callum will be in special care for a few weeks xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## randomxx

NP- they are lovely ive got that jacket for the wee man aswell some woman who was retiring in OH's work bought us it lol its gorgeous and really thick in real life! the pictures don't do it justice! 

twigs- ive not got the border or anything yet lol we changed the theme lol going to get the paint fo his room tonight tho :happydance:

BW- i know i saw that its really scary to think thats a lovebug here already it shows you that really we dont have that long left at all now that you think of it lol


----------



## nervouspains

Wow Omg!! xx


----------



## twiggy56

I saw that BW and near pooped my pants...apparently there has only been one garnet gone?! 

what a shock to have him arrive 7 weeks early though, wonder if she had everything ready? Makes me wonder what iv still to organize!! :wacko:


----------



## randomxx

im going to kill my OH been trying to get a hold of him for the best part of an hour and he's not blooming answering the phone when he does every other time!!! my aunts sis has just offered us a cream leather corner sofa for free she gets her new one 2mz but i need to find out if he can get his work van to pick it up tonight! 

Thank god its not a baby related emergency or i'd be blowing my top lol!


----------



## rachyh1990

hello everyone yay i am 32 weeks today :D had my mw apt today and am measuring 33cm so a week ahead which is good and i am 4/5 and shes lay cephalic :D yay cant believe there is a lovebug born already eeepp!!1


----------



## 3 girlies

its snowing lots here, its already made everything white :yipee: :loopy:


----------



## hayley x

3 girlies said:


> its snowing lots here, its already made everything white :yipee: :loopy:

:gun:


----------



## 3 girlies

hayley x said:


> 3 girlies said:
> 
> 
> its snowing lots here, its already made everything white :yipee: :loopy:
> 
> :gun:Click to expand...

havent you had any yet?? 

we have quite a bit now. not enough to make a snowman or anything though!


----------



## hayley x

:( no, think you stole it all! I suppose you deserve it more so your little girls can play in it if it settles enough, so I'll let you off :haha: ! I cant actually believe its snowing close to christmas for once :thumbup: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

sorry to rub it in :haha:

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/004-7.jpg



i hope you get some too so you can make Alex a snowman :)


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh its raining and snowing here it still hasent settled! im bloody cold, even with the heating on x


----------



## 3 girlies

its really snowing here now, loads heavier than before. I hope theres loads in the morning!


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah i hope there isnt, i want to finish my xmas shopping off tomoz,and i wont be able to do that if P is off school, x


----------



## 3 girlies

I'm just dreading it when it starts melting & then freezes, i'm staying indoors until its all gone lol


----------



## hayley x

3 girlies said:


> sorry to rub it in :haha:
> 
> https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/004-7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you get some too so you can make Alex a snowman :)

:ignore: 

I just checked us looks like we should be getting it at 3am .. when I'm asleep so it will all be gone by morning :( xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Well iv been out tonight at our friends house, they had their little girl on saturday...

seen her for the first time tonight and omg....im so damn jealous!!!! She's absolutely teeny!! Her little hands and face, omg i held her the whole time we were there!! I knew it would do this to me...now im so bloody impatient its unreal!!!

I want my little girl in my arms now! :hissy:

*_sorry, rant over..*_! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

we have lots of snow, pauls drove to work though :growlmad:
im not taking Reese to school incase i slip. Its freeeeeeezing!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

We have NO snow, it's just freezing! 

On a good note, M is on his way home they let him off camp at 6am! Yey, he's mucked his trains up cos he never asked me, damn it means he will definately be bugging me for the rest of my life about what train to catch lol, but I don't care right now he should be home in a couple of hours and Xmas officially starts in my household! Hehe x


----------



## 3 girlies

aww thats great news.
Pauls came home coz the roads are too bad. They rang & cancelled antenatal & rearranged it for xmas eve lol, least i can know shes ok before xmas :)


----------



## nervouspains

Morning Ladies,

Great news about H2B PC! :D

Iv driven in to work too... My car started crunching round where I live lol there was SO much snow! But my lovely OH had cleared all the snow off my car and windows & even cleared the path way and put salt down :cloud9: you got to love him... Oh and he sent me a lovely xmas card to work yesterday! A photo one from moon pig- it was a me 2 u bear with two hearts and 1 side had our pic, and the other Max's :cloud9:

I hope he stays as lvoely as he is when the baby is here too lol.
Im not going out anywhere thoguh incase I slip! Although I have got my uggs with me, maybe they will be ok... xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning 

arghhhhhhhhh im annoyed, the school is shut, so i cant finish off my xmas shopping, or go out and get food shopping,B is snowed under with work, hate him going out when its like this... all this and i bet next friday the sun will be out

x


----------



## 3 girlies

Reeses school is open but they are closing at 2pm, i didnt bother sending her coz i dont want to walk in it incase i fall.

its getting cloudy here again, i reckon we will get some more snow!!

np, your oh is well sweet. xx


----------



## 3 girlies

ms says hi & that she misses everyone xxxx


----------



## AimeeM

Morning everyone, hope you all OK.

We have a bit of snow here but not much. It is settled but not enough for any snowmen yet! I hope we get some more =)

Np- bless him what a sweetie, i love me to you bears!

I listened to the hypnobirthing CD on the DVD player in bed last night and i fell asleep but work up at a part where she was saying 'think of you vagina stretching, stretching for baby' I thought what the hell lol and fell back asleep.


----------



## Beautywithin

Aimee, i also dont fall in a deep sleep, i have woke up twice while listening to it, dont you find her voice annoying? lol x


----------



## pinkclaire

I can't believe you all have snow, am I the only one who hasn't?!! I wasn't intending on going out today anyway but it is scary when the roads and pavements are slippery.


----------



## 3 girlies

you fall asleep listening to it??? I didnt know that. I wonder if it works.


----------



## 3 girlies

pinkclaire said:


> I can't believe you all have snow, am I the only one who hasn't?!! I wasn't intending on going out today anyway but it is scary when the roads and pavements are slippery.

i slipped yesterday on some ice, luckily i was holding onto roxies pushchair. Be careful if you do decide to go out :hugs:


----------



## AimeeM

Well she says at the beginning that if you fall asleep it is fine because it gets to you subconsciously, like them ones do that are supposed to stop people smoking.
It must have been getting to me head though cos i had a really weird dream that the baby was crowning and i couldn't find a hospital but i didn't feel in pain i was just holding the baby's scalp trying to stop him falling out! Maybe my uterus felt so relaxed because of the CD my subconscious thought he was going to come out lol.

He voice isn't;t annoying me yet as i have only listened to it twice but the ways she says baby is pretty annoying. She is called Margaret Howell. Is that the same woman as yours BW?


----------



## nervouspains

Lol- is the cd any good?
I may have to order one, I am getting so nervous thinking aobut the birth.
I was thinking of having a water birth- I orginally anted that in the beginning but my mw put me off!

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

I don't know if the CD will be any good until the birth. I suppose there is no way of knowing but i though i would give it a try as it was only £11 from ebay so it is worth it if it does help. It teaches you to relax and not fear birth.


----------



## AimeeM

Is anyone NOT having braxton hicks? I think i have had two the whole pregnancy and they have been mild ones.


----------



## nervouspains

Me me me! I think I had one when I was in the 20's and then I think the pain I had last week may have been a BH :shrug:
It was an intence sharp pain, almost stich like... Other then those 2, nothing!

I might have a look in to that cd then xxx


----------



## AimeeM

The Cd i got was this:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Natal-Hypnot...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ?hash=item414b36b4c5

Oh yeah was it you BW who said you had them pains too i was on about? Like where the cervix is and it is painful to walk? I asked my MW about it yesterday and she said it was that SPD and she could refer me but all they would do is give me a support belt so not gonna bother cos i think it is a load of hassle and would be easier to just buy one. She also said it will ease off if you try and keep your legs shut lol cheeky cow! I am sure she didn't mean it in that way though.


----------



## pinkclaire

After watching that amanda Holden programme the only calm women was the one in the water I'm definately getting in there. I really want a nice calm birth, but I'll be the one who is hysteric no doubt!

Aimee I've been getting those pains, ouch. Oh and as for BH I don't get loads, only if I'm walking for a while (ie more than 2 mins lol),DTD, or for some reason the last few days I get them if I do a good poo lol. It's the strangest feeling haha.


----------



## AimeeM

I find that doing a good one eases them off :haha:


----------



## nervouspains

Ooooh :( OH just took the dog out! I wanted to see him in the snow too :(

LOL keep your legs shut love lolol xxx


----------



## randomxx

morning ladies

i think the cd has been working i was totally freaked out at the prospect of labour but after listening to the cd a few times im not that bothered about it now! tho the womans voice is very very annoying she tells me at the end of the relaxation one to either remain in my sleep or awake and i wake up every time lol instead of staying in my blooming sleep! i find its easier to listen to on my mp3 player when im at work that way its sinking in but im not paying much attention!

i woke up a few times through the night with a really sore bump (low-down) it only eased off if i got up and walked about any ideas?? x


----------



## pinkclaire

I'd say that was baby pushing on you random, I get that quite a lot xx


----------



## AimeeM

Random, i fell asleep for the cd but woke up as it finished, i didn't know she tells you to wake up or stay sleeping, if mine does then it is weird i actually woke up...

It might be pelvic pain caused by the pressure. I can't remember what it is called but there is a bit of like soft muscle stuff that can pull and cause that SPD.


----------



## nervouspains

I say same as PC random, Max does that a lot, its so annoying and painful when I roll on to my back xx


----------



## randomxx

yeah aimee mine tells me at the end to wake up and i blooming do instead of staying sleeping took me a couple of times to realise tho lol! 

remember ive got one of the relaxation scripts so if anyone wants it let me know and i'll facebook it to you! 

off to work for 2 hours and not taking the laptop so will spk to you all when i get back! have fun 
xx


----------



## AimeeM

You can send it me if you like chick, if it is not too much trouble =) is it the one that OH is supposed to say to support you?

I like to use =) sometimes cos :D looks too over excited and :) just doesn't look like a happy face lol.

Random, anymore news on picking a name yet? Or Claire? Not sure i have heard a girl name from you?


----------



## 3 girlies

we went out in the snow to see my twin. It was fun & not slippery coz the snow is so deep. We are meant to be getting 10cm more at 4pm :)

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/008-2.jpg


----------



## AimeeM

Awww bless them! Your so lucky to have deep snow can you send me some pretty please lol :D


----------



## twiggy56

Aww Heidi ur girlies look super cute!!! Our snow is rubbish here right now, barely a cm!! 

Oh and Happy 33 weeks hun! And for MS (as shes here in spirit!!) 

This hypnobirthing cd sounds quite good...il maybe give it a try! Anything to make labour easier i say!! Gimmie! :rofl:

Oh and Aimee glad 2 cu back chick, was quiet without ya!! :flower:


----------



## AimeeM

Gosh too much baby crap on the brain twiggs when you put barely a cm i thought hummm what has cervical mucos got to do with snow :dohh:

Oh yeah happy 33 weeks bloody hell 7 to go ARGH WOW!


----------



## twiggy56

AimeeM said:


> what has cervical mucos got to do with snow :dohh:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

3 girlies, your girls are so cute! And still no snow here :nope: not even a snowflake! And aimee your post made me giggle!

As for girls names, hum really not sure! I need a baby name book, we had chosen Lily, I do like it, but just didn't sound like my child if that makes any sense! I quite like Emily, so maybe that. If my jimmy isn't a jimmy poor thing is not only going to be confused but will be nameless as well haha


----------



## nervouspains

3girlies- the girls look lovely!

God im so tired.
It was my managers birthday today, and although sometimes she pi**es me off lol, we are pretty close. 
So I got flowers, champagne, cake etc delivered & she sent me a lovely thank you email...
Oh and it made me feel a bit teary thinking wow I am really going to be leaving here next month, and that I cant believe im going off to have a baby lol. I knwo I must sound liek a loon, but I dont think it will be real until he is actually in my arms xxx


----------



## hayley x

Aww thats such a lovely thing for you to do :) 

It still wont feel real when he's here, but we all really dont have long left at all :cloud9: xxx


----------



## randomxx

Aimee- the script you practise it from now until labour its just something thats ment to help you can try it! oh have you had a look online at the touch massage aswell that OH should do it helps release endorphins! 

3girlies- your girls look lovely and happy 33weeks

happy 33 weeks to MS aswell


----------



## twiggy56

Right gurls!! :haha:

Wont be on tomorrow as its my baby shower!! :happydance: im so looking forward to it...its a tea party and there will be cakes, tea, pink champagne (altho none 4 me obviously!), cupcakes and baby games!! Cant wait to see friends as i feel like iv been a total recluse lately! Will get a few piccies and post them on when i get the chance! 

Hope everyone is enjoying the snow and having a good, chilled out weekend!! :hugs: xx


----------



## 3 girlies

hope you have a lovely day, looking forward to seeing your pics xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Lucky you getting a baby shower! Have a good one xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Evening ladies

im knackered, been shopping since 9 and im finally finished, it was so icey out there and was getting rather peed off with people pushing me, cant believe how much i spent, and it dont even look like i got that much! really wanted to get my self some clothes, but there was nothing i liked, 

got Adam a few bits 

baby bouncer
Going home outfit
booties
sterilizer

Paris must now have everything of hannah montana and high school musical.... 

hope your all having a stress freee sat x


----------



## 3 girlies

wow you got quite alot. I had a lazy day indoors, i didnt want to go out coz its so icy where we live, nothings been gritted so i cant even walk to my mum 5 mins away :(
Pauls out watching arsenal so its been stressful with the girls on my own. Roxie is getting a sore throat, shes lost her voice, its not bothering her that much at the moment shes just been a bit clingy!

we are due to get yet more snow tonight, so tomorrow the roads will be even worse :(


----------



## 3 girlies

i have just had the best news ever...................




MY TWIN IS HAVING A BABY!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

she got pregnant 1-2 on a digi this afternoon, i am so happy, its the best christmas present in the world!! :yipee:


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah that's brilliant news 3girlies! 

I've had a nightmare 24 hours, my pelvis is so sore, I can barely walk. I wentto see a physio and she said my pelvis is serverely jarred, I've pulled some muscle on the inside of my leg, and my back is the most inflammed she's ever seen. She said that I will need my back xrayed when I'm not pregnant but the other things should go away. She gave me some exercises to do. 

Then last night I had a bleed, so ended up in the labour ward, they said I was having contractions, but I couldn't really feel them so they are saying they are BH. They think my bleed was to do with the change in hormones and it being so fragile. I didn't really understand but they let me go again! At one point I thought jimmy was coming! Just 9 more days to stay in there lol. I'll probably be overdue now! Xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

aw hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## AimeeM

Aww that is fab news about your sister :D Fantastic chick :D Didn't you say she had some trouble ttc?

Wow Claire, sounds like you have been having a bad time :( I hope you start to feel better soon. Did they not check your placenta with a scan? I would have thought they would have with it being low.

I just fell quite bad in the snow. We got the car stuck up a road, we live on the top of a hill so we had to get out and walk and i had some slippy flat boots on as i didn't think i would be walking anywhere.
Luckily i landed on the fat bit at the top of my hip so it was cushioned but i still burst out crying cos i was worried i have hurt him :(
I rang the labour ward and she said they would normally get me straight in to monitor me but as the snow is so bad she knew it would be a hell of a lot of trouble to get there.
So i have to watch his movements for an hour and if he doesn't move she said i will have to go in no matter how hard it is to get there.
He has been moving though.

On a plus note, yey for 31 weeks :D


----------



## twiggy56

Deary me! Ladies, ladies, ladies! I come on and claire's had a bleed and worsening spd...and Aimee's had a fall!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Claire hun, sounds like you're in some horrible pain! Not good! Iv never felt a BH before (or i dont think i have anyway!) but hopefully that just means jimmy is guna keep u on your toes and then end up coming late..?! :dohh: Its crazy its only 9 days til your wedding!!!! ahh! So excited for you chick! 

Aimee, hugs for you too :hugs: You are a braver woman than me hun, iv not braved the cold to even go to the shops!! If if you've been having movement then im sure he is perfect and he is well cushioned/protected and didnt feel a thing! :flower: Keep a close eye though just to be sure yeah? And _*happy 31 weeks*_ huny!! :yipee:

3g's - *OMG!!!* Big huge massive congrats to your twinny!! Thats fantastic news shes expecting! She was having trouble wasnt she?! Aww i really wish her a happy and healthy first trimester...will be so lovely to have your babies close in age! :happydance:


Well i had a fantastic time at my shower, all the piccies r on FB! Was so lovely to see my friends and be sociable again! Nearly forgot what its like!! lol. Gifts were beautiful and we had loads of fun with the games and it even snowed just to top it all off....:cloud9:


----------



## 3 girlies

thanks, yeah it was her first month on clomid so shes happy but nervous too. she mc last year on her hubbys birthday :( she really deserves this baby, she will be a great mum :)


----------



## twiggy56

oh my goodness how awful for her...on her hubbys birthday?! Poor girl, thats just terrible...im sure shes extremely nervous and excited right now....i really am wishing her all the stickiest babydust i have!! Its so nice to hear when good people who have been ttc a while get their bfp....its so deserved :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello Girlies! I've had a bit of bleeding today, but not as bad as it was and Jimmys moving fine so I am not too worried.

Im with you Twiggy, I havent done anything today, not that I can walk anyway lol.

Aimee, the consultant asked me if I had one booked which I said I did and when and she said oh we'll just wait until then. She said if I am still bleeding in a few days to go back. I have my midwifes appointment on Tues so will ask her about it then as well.

Wahoo 31 weeks Aimee!

And loads of sticky dust to your twin 3Girlies, it will be a hard few weeks for her, but FX'd for her! xx


----------



## randomxx

Aimee- happy 31 weeks and glad little Nathan is moving about hope you've not hurt yourself! 

BW- show us his going home outfit go on you know you want to lol! 

PC- your in trouble for not texting me!!!! but hope your feeling better hun and if your at all worried get yourself back up the hospital Jimmy has to stay put for at least 9 more days

3girlies- hows roxie feeling??? big congrats to your twin and loads of sticky dust to her! stick little bean stick!!

twiggy- glad you had a good baby shower the pics look awesome im sooo jealous

well thats the living room in the new house papered and painted :happydance: OH is starting the wee man's room 2mz night, his bro has offered to paint our bedroom for us if we want and his uncle whos a painter/decorater said he'll paint the hall for us for free (not sure if we are going to take him up on it tho would feel bad not paying him and we dont really have the spare cash)


----------



## nervouspains

Morning Ladies!

3girlies- FABBBBBBBBBBBBBBB news about your Twin!! That is fantastic :D :D

YAY on 31 weeks Ams :D

I am so tired today, had a crappy nights sleep.

I think Max loves his daddy so much already- Everytime he speaks to him, he goes mad and kicks! This morning he left for work at 5.30, and was talking to me (although I wasnt really listening lol) but then I started to feel Max stir, so OH put his hand on my belly and he kicked him :) Then, he started kissing my belly lol and Maxy kicked him in the face :rofl: :cloud9: 

I went to a gig on Fri night and was right close up, Max was moving and kicking away & my mum felt him for the first time :cloud9: He esp liked Poka Face & The Artic Monkeys-bet you look good on the dance floor lol :rofl: hes a little mover liek his Mum- lets hope he has my moves & not his dads lolol xxx


----------



## randomxx

wahoo 28weeks today im 28 weeks today :happydance:

callie- im glad you had a good time at the concert and Max was enjoying it aswell

where is everyone today?


----------



## nervouspains

Whooooooooooo happy 28 weeks random :D

I know no one is here lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

i saw twiggy around on the forums but she hasn't posted in here lol and im hoping Aimee is okay as she hasn't posted and sure she had her fall aswell x


----------



## AimeeM

Hi i am here! Been out and about today running errands.

Happy 28 weeks Random :D Callie remember when you were worrying you couldn't feel Max yet, bet that feels like ages ago!

I think we are OK after our fall, i have a very sore leg but Nathan has been moving lots so hopefully he is OK. Scan is in just over two weeks so will see then anyway. Have been having some what feel like stretching pains though.

Kayden has just been to see Santa it was so cute he was like as shy as i would be if i went to see Brad Pitt lol!


----------



## nervouspains

LOL 'shy as if I went to meet Brad Pitt' :rofl: that made me laugh!

Oh bless him! :hugs:

I know & there was me moaning I couldnt feel him and you lot were like 'be greatful, I get woken up all the time' lol I tell ya, I cant even imagine what it must be liek for you guys who have felt the babies moving longer, it must make pregnancy seem longer too lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

Glad you and Nathan are okay hun

im quite lucky in that ive got a lazy baby he wakes up just as i go to bed but he doesn't wake me through the night or anything

its snowing here now :happydance: i really need to wrap the rest of my xmas presents lol me and OH haven't got each other anything this year as we have to much with the house and the baby coming

oh and i'd have George Clooney over Brad Pitt lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Yay! We've been allowed to leave work! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Lol, i'd have both :D at the same time!!

We have about 5 inches of snow here and it has stopped now. I was getting worried Kayden was going to get snowed in at his dads because he was there last night but the main roads were gritted last night so he managed to get home at dinner time today. He has just been making a snowman outside.

I can sleep fine with the movements i only notice them when i wake up and nothing can stop me getting back to sleep!
I did have a bad night sleep last night though cos Wayne kept sticking his elbow in my face and his knees in my back :growlmad:


----------



## 3 girlies

i just had a really successful shopping trip (apart from my windscreen wipers dying on me :growlmad: ) I took the girls to pick pauls xmas prezzies, Reese picked him a d&g aftershave set all by herself, she made the lady in the shop spray nearly all of them before she picked the one she like lol, very choosey for 5 years old!! Then she picked him some new jeans & a white hoody, they are all really lovely. Now the hard part of keeping her quiet :)

I have been having bad cramps today, they are easing a bit now, must be the weight of my bump, i remember feeling like this near the end with Roxie, its really not that long left at all :shock:

is everyone ok? 

are you all sorted for your wedding now pc?


----------



## randomxx

ive got a thing for David Boreanez aswell oh and The Rock (for some reason i cnt remember his name just now) i'd have both of them at the same time :winkwink:


i dont notice the movements until i wake up aswell Aimee i would have walloped my OH one if he kept doing that through the night

3girlies- at least Reese knows what she likes and she put some thought into it that way it actually means something if you get me?? glad you had a successful day

NP- woohoo on getting to leave early


----------



## twiggy56

Im here! Im here!

Hi ladies...god its been a quiet few days on the chatterboxes huh?! I had baby shower saturday then recovery on sunday! lol And by recovery i mean sleeping all day :rofl: Today OH and i went to try get xmas shopping finished, nearly there!

Happy 28 weeks random!! :yipee: properly into 3rd tri now hun...!!

Oh and Aimee..._*2nd last baby today!!*_ woo! Congrats on the new box luv!! :happydance:

And callie its so nice to hear u talk about Max's movements now...it really is one of the best parts of pregnancy i think, even when shes keeping me up in the night i still secretly love it! :cloud9:

3g's- Reese has got taste!! :rofl: Bless her thats so cute she wanted the perfect smell for her daddy!! cute!


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello girlies, sorry I've been quiet been so busy today! I had baby sis last night, she woke me up this morning by putting her freezing cold hands on me, she had been staring out the window at the snow for god knows how long before she came to wake me up to ask if she could go out in it. Bless her I remember being that excited when I was little, when I told her she would have to wait a bit she perched herself back at the window lol. 

Then I did my big Xmas shop, I told OH we're not going bk until after the wedding so he better stock up lol. We bickered all the way round he was so grumpy cos it was busy, men!

Then this afternoon we went to get the suits, ah they look lovely I am so pleased and tonight we went over one of the girls houses from my NCT classes, it was really good fun, the men went into another room and watched a DVD and drank beer while we all chatted baby!

Anyway that's me lol, what have I missed today? Everyone done the shopping? Most stuff is sorted now 3 girlies, aimee glad your ok after your fall, I am so paranoid about doing that! Happy 28 weeks random! Where's BW today is she ok? Xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies. last day or 2 iv been really struggling, it hurts when i walk, i cant breathe proper, not sleeping well, B was saying last night that i cant watch tele for 5 mins without moving about lol. i know we are all going thru the same tho

i see the MW at 10:30 i actually cant wait, i hope she can tell me he is head down, someone said its 2 early for him to be engaged yet??!! but we shall see, and finally i should get my blood test results back, if not then im taking it further, i mean how many times can a hospital lose ones test results? plus im not waiting 3 hours to get it done again! 

Happy 34weeks claire- 3 weeks till you are considerd TERM! X


----------



## AimeeM

Wow twiggs! FAB bump!! Thank you for pointing out i moved up a box i never noticed :happydance:

Claire 1 week to your wedding :D WOw too exciting looks like it could be a white one.

Sounds like us lovebugs are starting to feel the strain now. BW i heard the read the head can engage from as early as 24 weeks. I think mine is engaged, in fact i would be surprised if he isn't because i can feel the preassure on my cervix and i need to wee all the time, like once every 10 mins.
I felt frigging crap last night and kept waking up freezing. I feel like i looked better though cos i dyed my hair yesterday. I had terrible light roots but i have been leaving it much longer between doing it with being pregnant.

On a plus note, i just checked my bank and the HIP grant is there out of nowhere :yipee:


----------



## Beautywithin

Yay to the HIP grant, think i got mine paid in friday! x


----------



## AimeeM

Did you hear anyhting from Max? I text her and got no reply about a week ago. I know she was worried about Noah cos she felt small and ill.
Has she been on facebook or has anything been going on on there? I sent her a friend request when i opened my new account but it is still pending.


----------



## nervouspains

Morning!

Wow Twigs- love the new aviator piccy! And yay only 1 day until 32 weeks!

OMG a 15 min journey home took me 2 hours yesterday!! I left the office just before 4 and got home at 6! Normally id leave the office at 5.30 and be home aobut 5.40-45!!

Thanks Twiggy :hugs: Its so great, I dont even remember the last time I had my doppler out! Now thats saying something!

I did a last min order yeaterday, but I dont think it will come by tomorrow now :( 
The post man never collected the work post yesterday :growlmad: and didnt let us know, so all the letters are now soaking!!

Oh BW :hugs: men dont understand do they? It hurts a lot when he is laying on my pelvis, its so painful, I can never get comfty at night- well apart from laying on my back, and right side which I know I shouldnt be doing, I must squash him when I lay on my right because he starts kicking me lol.

Whooooo hoooooo happy 34 weeks Claire!!

Iv got my MW today at 3.30, but im hoping the traffic will be ok, as thats a 15 min journey too! lol

We had no heating or hot water again alst nigth :(
The plumbers came round and did the job before confirming that the electrician would be out to re-wire the system (or whatever he does lol) and so it was a nice cold wash for me this morning :(

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

AimeeM said:


> Did you hear anyhting from Max? I text her and got no reply about a week ago. I know she was worried about Noah cos she felt small and ill.
> Has she been on facebook or has anything been going on on there? I sent her a friend request when i opened my new account but it is still pending.

No, i textd her twice and heard nothing, nor on facebook! is rather worrying, but im sure with xmas and all, she is just busy x


----------



## Beautywithin

COLD WASH CALLIE! i just washed my face with cold water, and it make me shiver all over.. let alone putting it anywhere else

going food shopping later, will be surprized if we get a decent turkey now, but its just me and OH and paris xmas day our familys are coming round boxing day, then my twin bro is coming down on the 27th i havent seen him for 6 months! iv missed him x


----------



## AimeeM

I hope so, would be awful if anything has happened but yeah with 3 kids already and being this pregnant at christmas it must be really hard! Will be keeping my eye out for her though.

Hope all goes well at the MW Callie.


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Ams :)

Oh it wasnt nice BW and I couldnt be bothered to boil the kettle- I stayed for the extra 5 mins in bed lol.

It was manic in town yesterday! They had people controlling the car parks! Im not going out again today! Im going to leave at 3-3.10 for the MW's though just incase traffic is sh!te xx


----------



## AimeeM

We are setting off to town soon for some last minute bits i am dreading it :(


----------



## 3 girlies

morning, just popping on quickly, need to go to the bank. I havent got my hip grant but i only sent it off 2 & a half weeks ago. My sure start grant only took 13 days so im ok for money now for a while. 

will catch up when im back from town xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Good luck going in to town ladies! xx


----------



## nervouspains

Is anyone going out in to the xmas sales? Im going out on the sunday lol xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning everyone!

Wahoo 34 weeks and 1 week until the wedding! :cloud9: 

I've just been to the midwife and my blood pressure was high and protein in my urine so I have to go back again tomorrow. Also when she was feeling the baby she pressed really low and said is it tender there which it was, anyone know what that means? I meant to ask but got distracted!

I think I'm just having one of those weeks!

How is everyone else? X


----------



## Beautywithin

back from the MW, my iron level was 10.2 so very low, not all my blood test results are back either, but she got part of them, babies head is down, but she said " she dont think its engaged" she bloody well hurt me when pressing down on my tummy! cow lol x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol what a cow!
Im looking forward tos eeing mine later lol sorry bw! I have even wrote in my birth plan that I want her to deliver the baby lol xx


----------



## twiggy56

Oh ladies, BW at least Adam is head down, so he's half way there! They can engage and un-engage regularly so u never know, he might just start engaging in the next few days getting u upto 34 weeks?! Not so good about the low iron, they might put u on those ming iron tablets :nope:

Claire- Happy 34 weeks!! My god, this is now starting to get really real!! Babies r guna start coming soon!!! :wacko: Hope they are keeping an eye on your high bp and protein, just incase it develops into pre-eclampsia? 

Yes callie, ME! Im mad enough to go into the sales!! Only to Babies R Us tho...lol! Today is my last day of xmas shopping however, only 2 more bits to get now so me and jamie will pop in and then straight bk out after walking around 4 ages yesteday and being in serious pelvlic pain wen i got home!!

Yes got new avatar, i was having so much trouble breathing (bit like you BW!) and i thought to myself 'why is is so squished in there?!' so i took a pic to see how high up shes moved and thought bloody hell- THATS why i cant breathe right!!! :rofl:


----------



## Beautywithin

I really wish i had a nice one, if i ask her a question, she looks at me, as if to say you should know that already! 

she said my iron levels could have been like that for weeks, im like well its not my fault, its taken all this time for my blood test results to come back, thank gawd not got many appts with her lol 
i cant take them gross tabs so liquid form it will have to be

x


----------



## 3 girlies

Im so annoyed, it wont let me pay for Reeses bed using pauls debit card, ive just transferred my bloody money into his account & now i cant use it :hissy: i give up, bloody beds are a pain in the arse!!


----------



## AimeeM

Happy 34 weeks PC!!

I hate it when the MW presses on really hard it kills. Bloody new one didn't have a feel though and i never realised till after she left. Gina see the consultant on the Th though so saving all the important questions for her lol.

BW- they are so slack up here with blood results, it is like they can't be bothered to look at them properly.

Well i have made a start on the hospital bag, i bought a hold all, a really nice girly big one and it was only £4.50 from the market!
Got some breast pads and maternity sanitary towels. They didn't have any of my size disposable knickers left apart from one pack that was open and i wasn't having them.

My brother got us a £30 mothercare voucher for Christmas so we got one of those boxes you but all the bath/changing stuff in with some products inside. Wayne thinks it was a rip off cos it was £25, the Johnson's one with quite a few stuff in but just the plain boxes were around £17 anyway. We got some sheets for the moses basket and some blankets too.

They were doing free face painting in the market so i now have a lizard for a son hehe.


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh i have only got breast pads, so far lol.... i feel well behind now, i wanted my hos bag, plus his pram all befor xmas, but i just cant afford it all! even with the grant, the cot bed,mobile,bumpers, will all cost 399, i may have to look at getting a cheaper cot! x


----------



## AimeeM

Where are you getting the cot bed from? We just went for a cot because our room would be too full if we had a cot bed in there so we are having the cot then will get him a bed when he is bigger as he will be in kaydens room with him then, unless we get a 3 bedroom house but i don't see that happening anytime soon :(


----------



## Beautywithin

Toys r us, its because its i love my bear, cot/bed..... thats why its so expensive, the cot alone without the matress is £189

the bedding and bumpers are stoopid priced


pointless it being a bed, i had one like it for Paris, and time she was ready for a bed, she had destroyed her cot with teeth marks lol, so i ended up getting her a new one


----------



## nervouspains

Has anyone thought about just getting a travel cot? You know one of the ones you can raise up though? I was thinkinhg about getting one of those for a while, as well as the moses basket? Just thought it maybe a cheaper option until we get a 'real' cot? lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

hmmm good idea, completely forgot about travel cots.... he isnt gunna need a cot for a bit anyways, we have moses basket and a crib! x


----------



## AimeeM

The only thing i found with the travel cot was trying to bend down to put him in/out of it so one that raised up would be good. I haven't seen them though?

I was planning on just the cot but my friend got me a moses basket bless her so i am not going to buy the sheets for the cot yet.

It is really snowing bad here :D


----------



## Beautywithin

No snow here, its still icey, but the sun is out!


----------



## AimeeM

I love snow but i hate ice!


----------



## nervouspains

Its gone all slushy here, apparently we are maent to have sun until the end of the week now! 
But its ok, im going online xmas eve to look at the sale stuff :rofl:

Iv seen a few in babies r us, they ahve really nice ones for about £50-60 quid that you can raise up- and some of them even have a chair slider thing to change the babies nappie on :D xx


----------



## 3 girlies

travel cots are a great idea, pauls sister gave us one & they are so handy even when they are bigger.

I am feeling really down today, been rushing around & now im tired. Roxie wont have her nap, she gets straight out of her bed as soon as i leave the room then starts pulling all the toys out. I sat on the side of the bath earlier & just cried, i never cry. I hate pregnancy hormones :( I need some time out i think, paul was meant to be off work this week, so far hes worked everyday so i havent seen him. Its too hard doing it all on my own.

I havent felt Sydnee move today, it took ages to find her heartbeat with the doppler, for those minutes i felt so sick with worry. I found it but she still hasnt kicked, even though i've poked her. How many movements are we supposed to feel & how often?


----------



## twiggy56

Im not bothering with a cot OR a cotbed as iv got the crib and that will be in with us for hopefully 5 months odd...so we wont need one for another 5 months or so...plus we're moving house in the summer so would just be another thing to lugg about! Iv not had any experience with travel cots though...cant really help there!

No snow here, just bloody baltic!!

3g's i think its meant to be 10 movements? But i dont know if thats in a day or in an hour?!

Callie...are Babies'R'Us having a sale on xmas eve?! I know some places are staring early...but if babies r us are then im sooo getting straight on that one!! Its the only sale im actually guna brave! (and possibly mothercare if they have one!)


----------



## AimeeM

Aww heidi :hugs:

My mw told me 10 in the am and 10 in the pm but still know what is normal for you. Don't worry about ringing them, if you are worried about baby ring them now. 

I hope you feel better soon chick, it is probably the stress of christmas all building up xx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh 3girlies :hugs:
I knwo how you feel, sometimes when you keep all the stress in, sometimes you just need to have a cry.
Im not sure, tbh I ahve never counted :blush: I just know he usually moves for a few mins early in the morn, then again at about 10, then again in the afternoon and then once or twice in the evening.
But I notice nearly everyday changes, liek on the weekend I honestly felt him moving aobut constently from 10-1 then he didnt again until the evening... maybe he had a energy burst lol 

Im not sure Twigs- but apparently loads are- i think mainly online and then boxing day in the actual shop.

Yay only 30min until I can leave! I wonder if the mw will tell me hiow he is laying.
I have some questins to ask her too- does anyone else want me to ask her anything?
xx


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah definately the stress of christmas, i thought paul would be at home to help me so i could get the last bits sorted & tidy the house but hes hardly been here :(

well usually if i poke my tummy she kicks me, but ive tried this & she hasnt moved. ive just had a glass of lemonade & a picnic bar so gonna see if that wakes her up. Shes not normally this quiet!


----------



## twiggy56

AimeeM said:


> My mw told me 10 in the am and 10 in the pm but still know what is normal for you. Don't worry about ringing them, if you are worried about baby ring them now.

That sounds about right...10 in AM and 10 in PM, think i get more than that but if thats the average then id go with that! I agree with aimee though...dont hesitate to ring them if you are worried about lack of movement, they have to take it seriously considering how far along you are...

good luck Callie at your app! Let us know how he is lying if they tell you...iv got my appointment tomorrow, im hoping shes head down- not that it really matters too much at this point, think its just reassuring!


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Twigs :D

3girlies- have a collllld glass of water- that should do the trick, that works for me mopst of the time :shrug: But my mw said to ahve a freezing cold drink, and then a hot one- apparently the sudden changes in both tempretures should wake baby up xxx


----------



## randomxx

BW- babies'r'us have the blue i love my bear cot stuff on sale just now you should have a look (i never knew they done it in blue)

happy 34 weeks claire

cant remember anything else

oh yeah 3girlies- if your worried give the midwife a phone thats what they are there for

well had the mw this morning and she done the usual took my bloods measured me and everything but she didnt tell me what i was measuring! She told me to phone the physio for an appointment about my back got an appointment for tuesday :happydance: but ive to keep an eye on the back pain and make sure its doesn't coincide with some bump pain

OH is off work ill hes in agony his whole bodys sore, nose running and he has a temperature he wanted me to take the day off and nurse him but i went to work instead lol


----------



## nervouspains

Toodles ladies im off now, speak tomorrow 

Glad all went well at the mw's random :) & you have a physio appointment
xxxxx


----------



## twiggy56

Gald all went well at mw's random...:hugs:

urgh, im having one of those, 'labour is aaaages away' days, i wana feel that excitement when my waters break, when i give jamie 'the call', feeling contractions and telling my mum she is coming! 8 weeks just feels like far too long now...:hissy:


----------



## Beautywithin

Just got back from shopping. god im knackered, got some liquid iron... so hopefully will make me feel better. a few women commented on my bump and said i look ready to pop, when they ask when im due i say end of jan..mayb if i keep saying it he will come then lol and if i go by MW's dates it is right at the end

got a towel.. and dressing gown for my hospital bag, im getting there slowly x


----------



## twiggy56

I always shorten my due date when i get those 'oh wow, you must be due soon?!'....i just tell them yeah end of next month too!! lol. Only to strangers though...:haha:

sounds like you are getting there with your hospital bag though hun, iv not really started. Bought a nightie out of Peacocks coz it had buttons down the front and it was only £4...so thought it would do for feeding in hospital! 

Have u got a date in mind u would like to have it completely packed?? Im thinking as long as its done by 36 weeks il be happy!


----------



## Beautywithin

Yes by 36 weeks!! i had it done by then with Paris, and i must have un packed and repacked it a dozen times because i had nothing better to do! 

OH has annoyed me, he wants to go on hol in May, which fair enough we need a break we havent been away since we have been together, but he wants to pay for it now, which will then leave us skint he dont get paid again till the 26 jan. by which that time Adam could be here, im getting his pram, but there are still other bits we need, and i dont want to risk paying for the holiday then struggling to get the last bits we need for baby, am i being unreasonable? x


----------



## randomxx

BW- your not being unreasonable theres the added cost of holiday clothes and spending money on top of everything else you have to get for Adam why not ask him to wait until July or something that gives you an extra 2 months

i fell 3 times on the way home from work managed to do the splits one time and land on my hand instead of my back one of the others but managed not to hurt bump or back thought that was a bit of an accomplishment lol! 

needed to go xmas shopping aswell and seen as the snow is ment to be worse tomorrow made OH go tonight took him 1 hour to get the car out of our street lol!


----------



## 3 girlies

morning. I had the worst trapped wind of my life in the night, i was awake from 2-5am in agony. It still hurts now but no way near as bad. I have a cold too which didnt help, my head is thumping. Im going to have a lazy day today, just doing a bit of housework here & there. Im doing my food shopping tonight with my twin, i bet it will be rammed in morrisons. I only really need veg for xmas dinner.

i told Reese that father christmas comes tomorrow night, she is so excited, i cant wait to see there faces!! :)


----------



## 3 girlies

i forgot to say that i did the santa video that Aimee posted the link to the other day, its brill, Reese was amazed (i think it was Aimee who posted it anyway lol) so thankyou. xx


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies,

MW's went well :)
I asked her a few questions, he is still head down yay :)
She was feeling his head- I could feel it too when she was pressing both sides! She said ooh yes thats defintly a head! He has got a biggg head already lol. She said my uterus is where it should be... But she doubts I am carrying a 6 pound baby now lol, he is probably just a little above avarage as he has always been.
She said the sore bits round my mouth are due to pregnancy and no matter how much sudo or vaseline I slap on them, they wont heal up until after iv had Max... she said its due to having more saliver and it seeps to the corners of the mouth :( Eugh lol 
Oh I asked her about why my consultant may choose to induce me and she said that if you have lost a baby, or a pregnancy has ended, then they tend to induce you earlier, probably at term- so im hoping at my 34 week scan, I may have a better idea of whats going on :)
Im going to ask my consultant if I will be inducded before my due date and if he is still big would it be earlier as I wouldnt want to go over and have a c-section :shrug:

I got my antinatal classes though yay! Mine starts on the 7th so I have a whole morning off work lol yay

Oh 3girlies, thats the worst! I always try and roll lol.

Oh thats another thing I asked my mw- I said do you have to sleep on the left? She said no, what ever is most comftable, but the reason they advise that is because there is a vein in your back on the right that basically if it gets to much weight shifted on it can actually make you go light headed, it doesnt really affect the baby that much... she said if you want to sleep on your back, get a flat pillow and put it under your right side, just so you are raised up a bit. 
I also asked her about waking in the night with a sick feeling, she said where the baby is pushing your stomatch up, it is reflexing the food, so its better to try and sleep slightly 'sitting up' or try gaviscon or even just water to was it back down again. lol. lovely!

Oh and I have decided to be a good girl- Im going to tryyyy very hard not to buy anything for me in the sale as OH said I can get a eternity ring for when Max is born, so noooooo spending for me. Oh my god I am so bad, I am like a magpie lol 

I have got literally nothing for my hospital bag! Just a few mini toiletries! Im going to get all I need in the sales, well try too, as well as things for Max, and then I should know what to def put in it after my scan :D :thumbup: 

Oh and YAY happy 32 weeks to Twiggy and Moi!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Just odered my pram Yay

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...014_10001?cm_vc=UnpublishedProductAlternative

Glad he is still head down callie! my bubs is head down but not enagaged, least he is going in the right direction tho lol x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol when he is engaged does that mean he is getting ready to make an apprence? :blush: lol
And can he change from that? My mw said soon he will engage and then I will feel a new pain instead of the current one on my pelvis lol

YAY I love it BW!! Another hauck :thumbup:
I was going to get the version of that without the carry cot- but as you know I got the jeep instead lol xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

its lovely bw :thumbup:

np my baby is a monkey, one min head down the next breech lol, got antenatal tomorrow so hope shes head down again.


----------



## nervouspains

I was wondering- I just had a look on Babies r us in the sale... there are a few things I wouldnt mind buying... Do you think I should wait or buy? xx


----------



## twiggy56

Woo happy 32 weeks callie! Glad things went well at your app hun...i had mine this morning and i actually had a healthy blood pressure reading for once!! Think it was because jamie and i trekked in the snow to get to the app! :rofl: Also measuring 32cms which is surprising as i feel waaaay bigger! Little lady is also head down...woo! :dance:

BW- that pram is fab! :thumbup: how long do u have to wait for delivery at this time of year?! Also, i dont think ur being unreasonable with wanting to pay for the holiday a couple of months later...there is no point in paying for it now when there are other expenses- always unexpected ones at this time of year i find too...heating&elec bills also shoot up 4 us this time of yr, so we always try budget around now.

hugs 3g's :hugs:...iv just gotten over this damn cold, its horrible. Cant take bugger all for it! I resorted to a natural 'isotonic salt water' nasal spray as you're not even allowd vicks!! Just hav a lazy day hun...too bleedin cold 2 venture out anyways i say!!


----------



## AimeeM

Hi all.

Well bit of a pain last night. I got out of the bath and was just laying in bed and had what i felt like was a big leak. There was a big wet patch on the bed :blush: so i rang the labour ward and they asked us to go in.
They put me on the monitor for half an hour to see how his movements were which were fine then they did a quick check with the speculum thing. 
Everything seems fine they said that i just have a hell of a lot of discharge :blush: They did a swab of it and said they are looking to see if it is normal or an infection so hopefully it is normal.

There was a woman in the bed next to us who came in about half an hour after we got there who was in labour. Kayden and Wayne looked shocked lol. She was checked and sent basically straight to the labour area.
You could hear them talking and her boyfriend or who ever he was said they were at the supermarket a couple of hours before! It was her 4th baby though...

Heidi yes it was me who gave that link, Kayden loved it too. He was confused for ages about how he knew everything!

Glad everything is well Callie and the consultant answered all your questions!

Happy 32 weeks girls!


----------



## twiggy56

ooh aimee, hope it comes back clear?! How strange...iv been having increased discharge but not to that extent? Did they say what it would mean?

I think id prob just get scared if i saw someone in labour...im going for the 'blissfully ignorant' stance!! :rofl:


----------



## nervouspains

I noticed I have increaded DC too- I asked mw about that as well, she said its all normal, just liek the extra saliver in my mouth :(

Oh what a fatty I am- im having KFC for lunch... again! lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh just been looking at my notes...

it says uterine size 35cm 

position WA? whats that mean?

BP 110/60


----------



## 3 girlies

i have cleaned my whole house from top to bottom, even cleaned out the guinea pigs. I only have to change the sheets on my bed & then im all sorted for xmas eve tomorrow. I thought it would take ages but the girls played nicely with their dolls house while i cleaned the bathroom then Roxie fell asleep while i did downstairs. So im not stressed like yesterday lol. I remembered to get my turkey out of the freezer too so i'm organised!!!! :D

I have even managed to have some peanut butter on toast & a cuppa!!

I havent had my tummy measured for 3 weeks coz they cancelled my appointment coz of the snow & they didnt check it at the hospital. I think shes grown alot so i reckon i'll be 34cm ish tomorrow. I think shes head down again, although shes still not moving much so its hard to tell. Im gonna mention it in the morning coz its really not like her to be this quiet. Im not sure if they have a monitor at the birthing centre or if they will send me to the main hospital. I looked at my notes from the hospital & it said i had blood in my urine sample & ketones, i though ketones meant you havent eaten enough??? trust me i am not starving :haha:


----------



## nervouspains

My BP has always been 120-125 over 60 but yesterday it was 130 over 60 :shrug:

It should have the short code words at the back of your yellow book BW :)
xx


----------



## AimeeM

She just said she was looking for the normal things they look for so i assume it is bacterial vaginosis and i don't know if anything else?

I don't know how they can be so much either but she said it can be normal but it is just like water, clear, doesn't smell of anyhthing it just feels wet. God knows but if was serious i think they would have known and done something.


----------



## randomxx

afternoon ladies

happy 32weeks callie and Laura :happydance:

Aimee im sure everythings alright if they had been worried they would have let you know 

BW- i never understand what they write in my notes lol tho she wrote lung for his position yesterday and he was high up on my right side lol i think they have their own wee secret language they couldn't just make it simple for us to understand

3girlies- is ketones not to do with protein?? and well done you on the house tidy

is it just me or have babies'r'us released more cotbedding theres now one called home sweet home and you can get the i love my bear in pink and blue aswell????


----------



## twiggy56

Even my mum couldnt understand what my midwife put in my notes BW!! lol. So i think every midwife has their own individual shorthand! Totally confusing...

mmm, callie- now im totally wantin a kfc!! :dohh: What did u have?!

Aimee im sure they would have expressed concern if it was anything serious, let us know though if anything comes back...

random- i was guna have a look at the babies r us sale but dont know if there will be more reductions in january/boxing day?! Maybe saving the best stuff 4 then....:rofl:


----------



## nervouspains

Aimee- when I was in early pregnancy, about 10-14 weeks I thought I had waters leaking, they thought it was wee, but it was clear and didnt smell, it went on for a few days and I enver had anything else since :shrug:

Oh it was lovely twigs lol, I had a twister meal and a small popcorn chicken on the side mmmm!

I know, this is what I was thinking... Also is anyone buying a play mat and a bouncing chair/ swing before or after LO's arrival? xx


----------



## twiggy56

i could muder a twister!!! mmm and salty chips! *drool*

Im getting swing for bubs, my sister is buying it as her gift to the baby! Not so sure which one im getting now as i had decided on this one https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-dream-swing-made-with-love-/470402200/type-i/

but my sister pointed out that if i have a boy next i want to use it again as they are only in them for 6 months...so think i might get the neutral one (which is a tenner cheaper anyway!) --> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-slumber-swing-bedtime-hugs-/470660200/type-i/


----------



## nervouspains

Im logging off now ladies, il pop on sometime over xmas.
Other then that, speak soon & have a fab xmas & new year!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AimeeM

Have a good one chick :D I hope you get all you want xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

twiggy thats the swing i wanted, i saw it in the shop but it didnt feel very padded. It does look lovely though & i dont think any of the swings are more padded if that makes sense, they all seem a bit hard to me! Its the only thing i have left to buy now.

Its rained on top of the icy snow & its so slippery, i had to hold on to my mums fence when i walked up her path a minute ago.


----------



## Beautywithin

Are the girls getting excited now Heidi? Paris keeps saying is it xmas tomoz

*Here are a few more pics of what iv brought:*
https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/yummymummybag.jpg

*
This is what ill be bringing him home in, think he will look like a right lil monkee hehe*

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/goinghomeoutfit.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/bouncychair.jpg


----------



## 3 girlies

that bag is lush, id love one of those!!

Yeah shes so excited, i just went shopping to get some mince pies to leave out for santa tomorrow night. :)

I cant wait now, i have got everything i need i think so tomorrow i havent got to go anywhere apart from antenatal thank god.


----------



## twiggy56

BW- i loooove the yummy mummy bag! (but im biased :haha iv got the same one!) Also loving the snowsuit! I have a similar one for my lil girlie to come home in too! 

3g's did u think it was worth the money? The swing i mean? I mean i know you can put blankets in it to pad it out a bit but there are cheaper ones out there that you could do the same with? Did u use a swing with your girls?!


----------



## 3 girlies

its worth the money i think, some are over £100 :shock: I liked the starlight swing more, it seems more comfy. Its worth having a look in the shops at them coz some of them look so lovely in pics but not in real life. Id recommend a swing rather than bouncy chair coz they dont really rock in the bouncey chair at all, i used to sit there Rocking Reese to sleep with my foot lol, gives you an achey leg :haha: much better letting the batteries rock them in a swing.

oh you are so lucky having that bag too.....i want one!!!!


----------



## twiggy56

Yeah it seems to be some babies hate the bouncers and love the swings and then vice versa?! But i think the swings make more sense with the swinging movement....so i decided on a swing! 

I dont know where the nearest mamas & papas store is...prob edinburgh or glasgow! and its a bit of a trek! My sister has convinced me to go with a gender neutral one but it just isnt as pretty! :hissy:

so its either the m&p's neutral one https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-slumber-swing-bedtime-hugs-/470660200/type-i/ or this mothercare neutral one..https://www.mothercare.com/Please-L...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44390031&mcb=core

although mothercare will have sales on and voucher codes etc in january so il wait if im getting the mothercare one!


----------



## pinkclaire

Happy 32 weeks NP and Twiggy x

been to the midwifes today, my blood pressure is better and no protein anymore! Phew. 

My bump is 31cm, should I be worried?

Aimee- that sounds like what I had last time, I never found out what it was other than CM. It's scary hearing someone in labour!

3girlies you sound like your nesting! I really need to sort my house out but can't be bothered lol. Going to get the rest of my hospital stuff after the wedding I think xx


----------



## twiggy56

hmm claire they usually do a growth scan if you are ahead or behind by 3 weeks....

i think 2-possibly 3 weeks, either way is normal but if you are worried about growth then id maybe tell the midwife that you feel worried? Good news about the bp though...mine was up today at my midwife app too...got a really lovely midwife today as opposed to the usual horrible old hag of a community midwife i get!!


----------



## 3 girlies

the mothercare one is lovely, im going for neutral too, just because theres more choice....although if i find a nice pink one then that could change lol. Also my twin could use it after me if its neutral....although shes convinced shes having a girl!

its great news about your bp pc, im not sure about bump measuring small, did the midwife say that the head is engaged coz that cant make your bump smaller. Mine has always been 2cm smaller but i reckon shes had a growth spurt this week. I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## pinkclaire

Well she said it was fine on the chart so I didn't question it but after seeing what you are all measuring I'm not sure! I've got another appointment next week so I will see if there is any change? 

I haven't got a swing, but I've got a vibrating chair which was my little sisters and she loved it. We will see what this baby likes! I'll probably be sending OH out to buy things to try when I'm hysterical lol x


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning girls, I'm trying to remember who's day it is today, and I'm thinking it's BWs! Happy 34 weeks! (hope i'm right!) 

Merry Christmas eve! My mum called me last night in a state cos she was stressing about Xmas and wedding, she's working today until 6 so I have said I will go get some stuff for her. Bless her so I'm off to brave the crowds, come on bump, push them out the way!


----------



## Beautywithin

34 weeks yay! 

and my pram came today only ordered it yesterday morning!

have a great christmas girlies!! hopefully this time next month some of us will be holding our bubs xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Happy 34 weeks BW!! You're an official 34 weeker just in time for christmas!! :dance:

Right well ladies jamie and i are away to drive down to my parents house for xmas so im going to wish you all a lovely day for tomorrow, hope all your little ones have loads of fun and get everything they wish for! Il see you on the other side of chirstmas!! 

Have a fantastic day! :hugs: xx


----------



## 3 girlies

happy 34 weeks b :)

antenatal was fab, shes head down, measuring 34cm so spot on :happydance: everything perfect!! Shes not engaged, her head is at the brim, it hurt so much when she pushed to feel her head, i nearly screamed !!


hope you all have a great xmas, ill most likely pop on when i get a minute xxxxx


----------



## AimeeM

Happy 34 weeks BW! Twiggs have a good one at the parents =) 3g's glad all went well at your app, lots of fab news!

Happy Christamas to you chatterbox's all for tomorrow and hope you and all the kids have a fantastic day :D xxx


----------



## randomxx

happy 34 weeks BW and woohoo on the pram coming so quick lol!

3girlies- thats good Sydnee is measuring spot on and she's hopefully on her way to engaging 

merry xmas girlies hope you all have a good day! hope Paris, Roxie, Reese, Kayden and Alex get all they wanted and enjoy the day aswell (hope ive not missed anyone out sorry if i have) xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Merry christmas Chatterboxes! I was up at 6 with my baby sis, absolutely knackered now! Hope your all having fantastic days xxxx


----------



## nervouspains

Happy 34 weeks BW!

Wishing all you fab ladies a very merry xmas!

Iv been spoilt rotten, its been a fab day so far- and baby Max has been moving so much in the past half hour :cloud9: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i was up at 6am too, we are all exhausted but its been brilliant. I just bathed Reese & Roxie early coz they wanted to play with the bath crayons my sister got them, my god they were colouring everywhere, it took me ages to scrub it off lol. They can draw on skin with them so Reese said next time i have a bath shes going to tattoo me, i dread to think what im gonna look like after :haha:

Paul got me a new camera, its lovely.

hope you have all had a good day xxxxxxx


----------



## twiggy56

_*Happy*_ _*Christmas*_ guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope ur all havin a fab day! All ur LO's must be knackerd!! 6am?! I thought i was doing well as i havnt even had a nap today! 

Jamie got me a gorgeous white HD video camera!! So we can film the birth and all of baby girl's "first's"!! Was soo cute....he was really excited about giving me it! Its something iv always said i wanted to do for her!

xx


----------



## hayley x

Just popping on to say Happy Christmas to you all, hope you all had lovely days :) xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Hi ladies, anyone braved the sales today? Lol, I was good and stayed in- Didnt even shop online go me! lol.
Going to have a venture in to town tomorrow, see if I can get any bargins xxx


----------



## hayley x

:hi: Yup me, only went to next tho - wanted to go other places but next wiped us out :haha: spent £85 on clothes that should have added up to over £200 :dance: Its the first time we've ever gone into a shop and picked up lots of things and got them. We got her the snowsuit I wanted, an outfit for xmas day (hopefully will fit - got 12-18 months) and lotsssss of outfits, oh and a big girl coat for winter, oh how I love Next :haha: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i tried to go shopping but there was a big accident so we sat in traffic for ages before we gave up!!


----------



## 3 girlies

i love next too, its got such good clothes for girls. I love the tiny skinny jeans, my sis got Roxie some for xmas, they are so cute. x


----------



## hayley x

oh no :( hope no one was badly hurt. Aww I bet she looks gorgeous in them :) Normally they dont have much baby wise in the sale where I live but they have recently opened a new store with just childrens clothing and homeware so there was LOADSSS!! Online is rubbish compared to instore i was highly impressed and wasnt even busy... bonus. What did you do with your day instead? xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i went to see my older sister, her oh, my 2 nieces & baby nephew, it was lovely. then we went to my mil's house, we told her we werent coming so she was chuffed when we turned up. :)

my twin has been a bit down today, her tests have got lighter & her digi still says 1-2 on it. I really hope it doesnt all go wrong again. It was horrible coz i had a bad dream last night that she started bleeding, i woke up & said to paul that i'm so relieved it was just a dream...then she text me a few mins later saying her test was loads lighter :cry: I feel so guilty having 3 & her struggling to get 1, life is so unfair & cruel. I just hope the tests are dodgey or something.


----------



## hayley x

Aww bless her :( tell her to stop testing (easier said than done I know) but a positive is a positive, thinking of her! life really can be cruel, I'm sure this is her chance to be a mummy.

Sounds like you had a good day. My OH is at work tonight :( I cant sleep atm I'm too full of cold and theres bugger all we can take :growlmad: with both pregnancies I had a little cold a few weeks after :bfp: and coincidently had an awful one towards the end, I should have expected it really :dohh:

Ooooh just thought whens claire getting married? xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i told her to stop testing but after last time shes been really scared :( 

ive had a cold too & for some reason pregnancy makes my wisdom teeth sore :shrug: paracetamol is rubbish!! 

I really want some black forest gateaux but i havent got any, trust all the shops to be shut :growlmad:

its on the 29th isnt it???? only a few more days :shock: i bet she will look stunning.

have you got alot of things still to get for your little girl? we need a swinging chair but i cant decide which one to get.


----------



## pinkclaire

Where is everyone? I miss you all :cry:

one day to go, I'm pooing my pants! Fingers crossed the dress is still ok!

Hope everyone had a good Xmas, any more news on your twin 3girlies? I am sure everything is fine if it's coming up positive xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hope all goes well tomorroww, i cant wait to see your pics. :)

my twin spent today at the hospital having blood tests etc, she has low hcg levels. They told her to stay positive but Hayley knows that low levels are not a good sign, she has to go back on wednesday for the 2nd lot of bloods then she gets the results on nye! I think its hit her alot harder this time :cry:


I got my swing today, it was half price :) supposed to be £89!! got it from babies r us for £45!
 



Attached Files:







8609862449655408.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Beautywithin

Good Luck for your big day tomoz Claire xx!!! 


i feel so uncomfy right now! my belly is itching real bad, i still cant breathe properly, and i just feel so weak..... 

Heidi, what a bargin!


----------



## twiggy56

Ahhhh!! Claire!! Happy wedding day for tomorrow!! :yipee: You must be so excited, hope u have a fantastic day hun, hope everything goes perfectly!! Enjoy yourself!!

Heidi that so funny- i saw that swing in babies'r'us a couple of hours ago!! Was guna buy it too! But we'd already spent money on sheets and towels and stuff! :thumbup: good choice luv! Hope things work themselves out for your twin, bless her...she must be so worried about it, never probably lets it far from her mind...really hoping for the best for her :hugs:

BW- your words are like my own!! I just CANNOT get comfortable...no matter what way i sit/lie....iv tried my birthing ball, hot waterbottle on my back, sleeping, OH massaged it....NOTHING helps it...the backache is getting worse by the day!! Im guna be in so much pain 7 more weeks of this (especially if its only getting worse!!) :hissy: :cry:


----------



## 3 girlies

its lovely & goes nice with the colours in my lounge lol. It was the last thing i needed to buy so im completely ready for her now, well not quite ready mentally lol.

my bh are loads more painful now, i'm having second thoughts about doing it pain free again this time, i nearly gave in last time so i know if its slightly more painful i will be begging for gas & air etc. Its made me think i'm getting wimpier lol


----------



## twiggy56

I would sympathise heidi but i dont think iv ever had BH! :blush: im also re-considering my 'straight to epidural' birthing plan...im going the opposite way from you though...im thinking im guna _*try*_ the birthing pool, and g&a and if i manage with them- then great. If not...im not hesitating for the epi!! lol

the birthing centre at my hospital is new and really nice...so im kind of wanting to stay in there if i can, and you get moved to labour suite if u want the heavy stuff lol...


----------



## Beautywithin

i would say i hope it passes for us twigster and in our last few weeks we start to feel better, but somehow i dont think thats gunna happen! when people say are you ok, im like no i cant breathe properly, then they dont say anything, so i think why bloody ask lol, not sure what i expect them to do tho...

my sleep pattern is terrible, the loo trips i can handle, but i will lay there for hours, not being able to sleep, then i keep thinking, what if he is late? right now i couldnt handle him being 1 day late let alone 2 weeks late, the pain in my legs is getting unbearable i sometimes have to get up and walk about, i look terrible, my lips are all dry and cracked, im as white as a sheet and you can see the bright blue veins all over my body and tummy lol, and even with make up on, i still look like death

Iv been getting BH but not as bad as befor, im gunna start taking raspberry leaf tea from 35 weeks..... not that i think it does a lot 

x


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks everyone, I'm so nervous now!

BW, I always moan when someone asks, I don't care there fault for asking lol. I feel so uncomfortable, my hips are so painful I really hope they are better by tomorrow or I'm going to be a complete party pooper! Anyone know of any stronger pain relief I can take other than paracetamol?

I've been getting a lot of BH, I honestly am wondering how I will make it to 40 weeks, I think I will be crying by then! Xx


----------



## 3 girlies

:yipee: good luck today pc :yipee:

hope you have an amazing day. It goes so fast so just enjoy every minute of it xxxxxxxx


----------



## AimeeM

Hey girls =)

Hope yoou all had a fab Christmas!

Claire good luck for today and have the best day ever! And yey for 35 weeks, wow only 5 more to go :yipee:

Well i have had such a busy week am so glad it is a 'normal' day today as i have been totally shattered. Kayden has been totally hyperactive all week and doing my nut in...
We are going to stay at Waynes mums tonight in Blackpool but i really am so tired i wanna stay at home but he has got in a boo about it for some reason so now i am forcing myself to go but i am not happy about it really.
I was really sick on Saturday night too, i think i go a bit of food poisoning along the line somewhere :(

As far as the pregnancy is going, i am really feeling it now. I have been having nose bleeds and bad headaches so i wanted to go and see the midwife tomorrow. She only works on Wednesdays but i will be in Blackpool so mad with Wayne that that is more important to him :growlmad:

How did all the kids enjoy christams then? Were they lots more hypo kids? lol xx


----------



## hayley x

Good luck Claire, cant wait to hear all about your big day :) and happy 35 weeks xxx


----------



## randomxx

Claire- woohoo on 35 weeks not long left now! hope you havea great day today xx

3girlies- ive got my fingers crossed for your twin that everything turns out okay and her little bean is sticking

Aimee- can you not get an emergency appointment today before you go? or ask Wayne if you can go down tomorrow after you've seen the midwife?? hope you feel better soon hun

BW & twigs- hope your backs both get a bit better ive got physio today for mine

Hayley -hello hun how are you?

hope everyone had a good xmas


----------



## twiggy56

eeek! Claire- today is the day!!!! Best of luck hun, enjoy yourself and next time we hear from you you'll be a wifey!! aww! And happy 35 weeks hun!! Every time u go up a week it feels craaaazy coz you're the furthest in front of us all!!

BW im dreading the thought of another 9 weeks max of this...iv got it in my head shes GOT to come in week 38 or 39- im setting myself up for some misery i think! My back is sooo bad today, and same as you- cant breathe! Think im going to pass out sometimes :cry: If ppl ask i just say 'oh the usual niggles' coz they never understand or know what to say if you're brutally honest!! They expect you to just be pure excitement, but its so hard to get really excited when u feel so bloody miserable and your whole body is letting you down!!

Aimee- sounds like Kayden enjoyed his xmas then! My little sisters were pretty hyper, it was selection boxes for breakfast as well...plus we had _*8 inches*_ of snow!!!! My parents house is a black hole for extreme weather, it was bizarre!! 

Hi random! Hope u had a nice xmas hun! Did u get lots of nice things? How's the housey coming along?!

Hayley..love the new siggy pic, its gorgeous :flower: Hope u had a nice xmas hun :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

wow all that snow, so not fair!! 

i have a bad back today, like a sharp cramp, its horrible, i reckon she must be laying funny coz my legs ached in bed last night too. I have been sitting on the sofa feeling sorry for myself lol.

we are having another xmas dinner today coz i love them soooooo much,so i thought why not have it again :rofl: I have just eaten loads of chocolate so im not really hungry but nevermind :)


----------



## 3 girlies

hayleys first hcg came back at 63, she did another digi today & it still says 1-2 so it hasnt risen like it should :(
she has a scan tomorrow & 2nd blood test so she will know more then. Shes scared of having to have a d&c, im not really sure what they will do though. I really thought this was it this time, im gutted for her & her hubby :cry:


----------



## Beautywithin

Sorry to hear about your sister Heidi, i wouldnt go to much on them digi test tho, they arnt very accurate!

i got a letter today from the HIP grant people, the postman had posted the letter to the wrong addy, so this lady posted it to mine, and said she would have done it sooner but she has been on holiday for 2 weeks anyway the letter said that basically i havent recieved the money because my MW had signed the wrong date, which i no for a fact she hasent she signed my due date as 31st jan 2010 which is down on my notes, so im gunna be straight on to them tomoz! just hope it isnt to late for me to claim!!


Claire must be a married woman by now, shame about the crappy weather, but i bet she had a brill day x


----------



## 3 girlies

oh thats so bad about the grant money, our pregnancies will be finished by the time we get the money :growlmad: i sent mine off on the 4th december so i bet i still have ages to wait. The sure start grant only took 13 days so that was so much faster.


----------



## twiggy56

Oh Heidi...thats not the news i thought would come of these tests Hayleys been having, how far along should she be now? As BW said the digi's arent that great really...but if shes having hcg readings then i suppose you cant really deny those results, still im holding out hope for her.. :hugs:

BW did u take a copy of the form? I made a photo copy of my claim form before i sent it away incase something like that happened to me!! Hav done the same with the SureStart too. Definitely get onto them about it, its not your fault if the midwife _had_ signed it wrong anyway...you shouldnt suffer for her mistake!!


----------



## randomxx

3girlies- i'll keep my fingers crossed for hayley she could just have slow rising hgc 

twigs- the house is coming along kitchen done, bathroom done, our rooms fine as it is (will get done at some point) living room got finished today just the little mans room to do

ive had a bust up with OH all the babies stuff is over at his dads and i want it over in our new house asap so i can wash his clothes and put them all away however he's not even started the wee ones room and im not allowed to move any of his stuff until its done! his bro offered to come down and do the glossing in his room if we wanted and hes being stubborn and saying no i understand that he wants to do it all himself but he better get off his backside and bloody do it! sorry for the rant :blush:

oh was at the physio today she massaged my back and told me that ive got something called flat back which means where normal people have a curve in their back mine doesn't so bump is just aggravating it more and basically its refusing to move lol! She gave me a big tubi-grip that will help lift bump and support my back a bit more!


----------



## AimeeM

bw that happened to me we rang and moaned and got it 3 weeks later after they reconsidered.

been to see MW cos of pains i have been getting and Nathan is breech!


----------



## 3 girlies

have they said he will most likely turn? They pretty much said i would have to have a c section if Sydnee had stayed breech, thankfully she turned but only in the last couple of weeks. I found it alot more painful when she was breech so i sympathise with you, having a head in your ribs is alot more uncomfy than a head in your bladder imo.

Is anyone losing their plug? im still losing blood streaked bits everyday, its minging! Not surprisingly paul isnt keen to go near me lately :haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello Girls I am back a Mrs! I havent got any piccies yet to show you but as soon as I do I will let you see them!.

Heidi, Im losing mine a bit now, the babys not engaged though, at least I dont think so, is that possible? I was meant to go to the Midwifes today though but i didnt :blush: I was too busy cleaning up hubby's sick! lol. Glad he had a good night though, everything was perfect.


----------



## 3 girlies

so pleased that you had a great day & congratulations :yipee: 

Sydnees head isnt engaged either :shrug: It just seems a bit early to be losing it. Oh well hopefully it means our bodies are getting ready :happydance: i bet i go overdue coz paul keeps saying she will be a jan baby, i bet hes jinxed me lol


----------



## randomxx

congrats hun glad it went well even with all the Port incidents lol

we were told last night in our class that baby might not engage until the day before labour starts and with 2nd or 3rd babies some dont engage until labour has already begun so i wouldn't worry to much

ive got something stuck in my ribs and its not very nice lol x


----------



## pinkclaire

I keep thinking that as well, I'll go to 42 weeks now! Really need to pack my hospital bag now!


----------



## 3 girlies

my sister didnt pack a bag coz she was having a home birth but her little boy came at 36 weeks so she had to go to hospital lol, she didnt have anything sorted :) i'm pleased my is packed even though i probably wont need half the stuff!


----------



## Beautywithin

Congrats Claire, glad you had a fab day! 

Twigster and callie happy 33weeks x

Heidi whats the outcome with your sister?
my lil man moved so much last night, i swear i have never seen my belly do that, not even when i was preg with Paris 

i have done bubs bag, but i need to buy loadsa bits for mine! so will have it done by the weekend...

i have gained 4lbs over the xmas period, which isnt to bad considering the crap i have eaten, i have a craving for munchies and kfc at the moment! lol

xx


----------



## nervouspains

Hi Ladies!

How are we all?
I have missed you! Im not back at work until the 4th so il be in and out until then.

My friend bought my moses basket and stand yesterday, was £150 from mummas and pappas and she got it half price- £70! Its lovely, il upload piccys on mon.
We also bought a nice chair with vibrations and songs on for only £22.99 from babies r us, and we got his car seat as well, it was 89.99 but they only had the display one left so we got it for 80quid!
Iv washed all his clothes as well, and started getting his bag ready, iv only a few bits left then il pack mine :thumbup:

I havent really read the pages, but from what I can remember:

Happy 35 weeks to pinkclaire, & for tomorrow to BW, & in 2 days MS & 3girlies!
Happy 29 weeks to random!
Happy 33 weeks to Twigs and Moi!

Mrs Claire! Congrats hun, cant wait to hear about your day and see piccys!

Heidi how is your sister?
If you got texts on xmas day and didnt recognise the number- It was meeeee!

Cant wait to get back to normal Monday and speak to you all normally again lol.
Yay not long now! And not long until the 7th and 8th when I know a few of us are having scans- me and Ams :) and then on the 8th the photo shoot! yay!

I will prob next be on, next year so speak to you all then!

Cal
xxxxxx


----------



## twiggy56

Ahhhhh! Callie...i did get a txt on xmas that i wasnt sure who it was from- that'l be you then m'dear! Thank you! Sorry i would have replied if id had realised!! lol :dohh:

Happy 33 weeks too hun!! :yipee: 

And BIG congrats to you Mrs Frere!! Cant wait to see how the day went! Sounds like you had a great time though!!

oh my god, you are all so much more organised than me on the hospital bag front!! I have been getting wee bits but havent even got an actual bag yet lol. Guna borrow my mum's huge hold-all when im next down at her house i think...you've all given me a kick up the bum to get moving!! And it sounds bad but i hadnt even thought about getting bubs's bits ready!! :dohh:

Random- i wanted everything ready by week 26!! Nevermind 30 weeks gone...it sounds like your OH is just being too proud to let anyone else do his wee lad's room!! Just tell him that if he's too busy then you dont mind letting his brother help and do it for you...that should motivate him to do it!!

Heidi, when did u start losing plug with Reese and Roxie?! Was it as early as this??


----------



## hayley x

Happy 33 weeks twiggy and np, cant believe how fast the time is going!

wow callie you are so organised! i didnt know when your next scan was - good luck. are you seeing your consultant then too? i'm next seeing my consultant on weds think he'll do the doppler scan then, but my growth scan isnt til the week after.

how is your sister 3girlies?

claire i hadnt a clue who you was on fb then it twigged after the convo we had a while back. hope your day went perfectly (sorry if you have said, i havent back read)

belly rubs to all bumps xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

my sister had her scan & her tubes were clear, shes started bleeding now :cry: They said she can try again straight away & to carry on with the clomid. I think she was relieved that she didnt need a d&c & let it happen naturally.

hi hayley, hope you are ok, hope today went ok :hugs:


----------



## Beautywithin

:( just read that jox lost her baby, there is a thread in 3rd tri, i feel sooooooo sad for her :(((


----------



## pinkclaire

What terrible news on both fronts, makes you remember how lucky we are (not that any of us have forgotten). 

I really don't want Sunday to come as OH has to go back to work and I might not see him until b-day! I have convinced him to go to mothercare this week now wedding is over we're going to get a few bits, do you reckon the shops will be open tomorrow?

My scan is on the 6th as well, and randoms moving house, it's full steam ahead! I will be glad to know my birth options properly!

I just looked through all my cards and my guest book, people wrote such lovely things, it made me feel so sad that my Dad wasn't there though, although I know he was in spirit. I've started crying and now can't stop! Stupid pregnancy hormones lol. Xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all =) Haven't been on much lately cos of all the Christmas uproar.

Hope your all ok. Heidi i am sorry to hear about your sister :hugs:

Happy milestones to everyones who i have missed!

Claire congratulations on becoming a Mrs :D

Nathan may turn but with a low placenta it is not as likely, will see what the scan says next Friday.

Hope you all had a very nice christmas and what are the plans for tonight? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks Aimee!

I am going for a meal tonight with a few friends, didn't really know what to do! I'm trying to drag hubby (hehe hubby)! To the shops but the kiddie ones are in Bristol which is quite far and I don't want to go if they're not open? What do you all reckon? Xx


----------



## twiggy56

Heidi...im sorry about your sister :hugs: I also read Jox's thread and its made me very sad...cant believe it would happen at this stage, u just kind of forget that you arent guarantee'd a baby at the end of it all, its definitely made me more conscious about her movements now...told OH and think it really hit him too, so terribly sad.

Claire i would think the shops will be open- its only really new years day that is an actual holiday! But they will probably close a little earlier than normal today however!

Im still not sure what we're doing tonight...i really just want 2 go down to my mums house and have nibbles, with my sister and her OH, grandparents and sisters etc...but we have been invited upto the country club as there is a live band etc, but i really dont want 2 be around a load of drunk ppl! lol


----------



## AimeeM

Yes i would think that they will be open too, happy shopping :D

It is so sad about Jox and her little baby :cry:


----------



## Beautywithin

Afternoon

35weeks yay!! 

not sure what we are doing tonight, me and all my family normally have a massive party we go to every year, but im not in the mood for loud music and watching people making fools of themselfs, Paris is looking forward to going tho , Iv said to b he can go if he likes, just because i cant drink and will be miserable i dont expect him to be lol, i will stay up to midnight tho, i always cry for some reason, reflecting back on the year, can sometimes be sad!

but we have so much to look forward 2 in 2010!! 

have a great night ladies, and from tomoz, we can say our babies will be here the end of the month or next month

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## randomxx

happy 35 weeks BW 

3girlies- big :hugs: to your sister

im not sure what to do tonight got a few options but who knows what will end up happening lol

hope you all have a great night whatever you end up doing


----------



## twiggy56

Well me and jamie decided to stuff all plans and just stay in!! The two of us want to start the year together and cant be arsed with getting taxis in the freezing cold, spending ridiculous amounts of money on 2 drinks and watching everybody else get drunk and be idiots!!

so we've got loads of nibbles, huge bowl of celebrations, melt in the middle chocolate brownies, crisps and dips and some sparkly juice! (non-alcoholic!) so i can at least feel we're making SOME effort lol!

Happy 35 weeks BW!! :yipee: omg thats what im most excited about it turning new year..._*finally*_ being able to say _"im due next month!"_


----------



## 3 girlies

we went to my mums but the girls got too tired so we came home lol, now im a little bit bored!!

Hayleys hcg was 82 today so its rising but not doubled, she has to go to hospital tomorrow & they will discuss what happens next. Shes really gutted, she wanted it to be straight forward but its not :(

hope you all have a happy new year :hugs:


----------



## twiggy56

my heart breaks for her Heidi...must be so hard. I really hope she gets the little bean shes been waiting for soon :hugs:

im bored as well hun...we decided to stay in but all i wana do is go to sleeeeep! lol. Such a boring old sod! :rofl: Have eaten far too much junk tonight, but its been sooo good!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Happy new year girlies, 2010, definately not long to go now to think I didn't chat to any of you a year ago, not sure how I coped! Xx


----------



## twiggy56

aww claire! Same here, u guys are my lifeline through this pregnancy!! Bless u all for putting up with me!! :rofl:

Happy New Year girls...we can finally say- "we're due, NEXT MONTH!!" :yipee:

we get to meet our babies soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## hayley x

Happy new year girls xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Happy new year ladies!

i hope we are all still talking next year, to think how different it will be! x


----------



## 3 girlies

happy new year!! :yipee:

we woke up to snow :happydance: 

Now i'm cooking a fry up, i love 2010 already lol :)


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies!!

ah a day of cleaning the house for me, taking the tree down, how depressing, but gunna bring Adams crib down and put it in the front room, all ready! 

really need to sort my hospital bag out evertime i think i have, i remember something else 

x


----------



## 3 girlies

i keep opening my bag & adding things, i forgot to put in a hairbrush lol


----------



## Beautywithin

Happy 35weeks Heidi and MS


dont wanna take the tree down it looks so bare without it! x


----------



## AimeeM

Happy new year everyone :D

Happy 35 weeks girls!

Off to Blackpool today as we didn't end up going the other day. Feel much more up to it today. 

Had the latest night in months last night lol got to bed at half 2 and i actually feel good today?! Lets hope it is the start of a fab year :D


----------



## twiggy56

Happy 35 weeks Heidi and MS!! Ahh! Only 2 weeks til term!! *gulp* thats mad!!

Oh and Happy 34 weeks Hayley!

Well i actually got a decent sleep last night too aimee, amazingly!! 

Heidi, go send me over some of your fry-up pleeeease! Id LOVE one right now!! lol

We're off down to my parents house today, my grandparents are up from cornwall so its lovely to see them whenever we get the chance, my grandad gave me a teddybear to give to baby when she arrives...he named him 'wellington', its the cutest thing ever...i near cried when he gave it to me. Said she'd treasure it forever because its given with love from her great-grandad!! ...:cloud9:


----------



## pinkclaire

hello girls! Glad to see we're all feeling happy this morning! I forgot to tell you I actually bought things yesterday you would be so proud, got mymoses basket and a few other things, i still need a couple of things for my bag for me, hopefully get those bits from asda though as it's nearby!

I have a terrible cold again, and M is going back on Sunday so just going to spend today snuggling up to him!

Can't believe some of you have snow! I am so jealous! 

I went to the midwifes yesterday as well, my bump seems to have grown, it measured 34 yesterday, so 3 cm in 1 week! I got told off for not eating enough as I had ketones or something in my urine, but I have been feeling so ill my throat is killing, I thought I'd eaten enough but obviously not!


----------



## pinkclaire

Oooh happy 35 weeks 3girlies and MS and 34 to you Hayley xxxx


----------



## nervouspains

Afternoon ladies!

Happy 35 weeks MS & 3Girlies!
Happy 34 weeks Hayley!

Iv packed Max's hospital bag, just need to put his nappies in the bag- there in the loft lol.
I need to start doing mine soon, I think I have mostly everything.
I bought 2 nursing bras from blooming marvallous yesterday, only £10 each, they are silk with little flowers/ butterflys on orginally £33 each! So I got a bargin there :thumbup:

Oh PC sorry to hear you have a cold :(

My bump seems to have dropped, im wondering if he is moving down and starting to engage?
Although I didnt think they did until they were about 36 weeks? :shrug:

Twigs- my Nan is down today too :D

She bought us some lovely things for Max :cloud9:
She got some socks that say 'Max's first socks' lol so cute :D

My mums family are down tomorrow so il be spending the day round here again.

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ahhhh I'm in the last box!!!!!!


----------



## hayley x

:headspin: last box!!!!! where has the time gone? congrats.

callie, alex started engaging at about 33 weeks, i dont want this to come accross wrong - cause i remember angel, but fisrt borns tend to engage earlier. alex was fully engaged and i was 2cm's when i was induced at 38 weeks, so lets hope he's startin to engage :) 

hope everyone's ok Xxx


----------



## nervouspains

WOW Claire last box!! OMG! Look how far we have all come :cloud9:

Thank you Hayley :kiss: :hugs: 
I hope so! It would be fab :thumbup:

I forgot to say that it is a scan with my consultant on the 7th, I start my antinatal class straight after my scan, so I will update in the afternoon.
Fingers crossed she will tell me his current weight and give me an induction date :)

How is random? She hasnt been on for ages 
xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

we went to the zoo today, it was really cold but it was so much fun. They have a new baby hippo, i love it, its so tiny!! 

you get another scan, i wish i had another one, the next time i see my baby she will be in my arms! It all seems so close now, i wonder who will give birth first!! :)

np, it says on your ticker its been a year since you said goodbye to angel :hugs: thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## nervouspains

Thank you 3girlies :hugs:
Yes a year ago today that we had to say goodbye :cry:
I would never of believed a year on, I would be sitting here pregnant with her little brother, it somehow makes the upset of today a little more gentle :hugs:
Plus we are having a family day today, my mums side is over, they are all great company

Thank you for commenting xxxxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah np I knew it was around new year, didn't realise it was today. Thinking of you sweetie x

random is ok, she's just busy moving house this weekend, hopefully she will get on soon!

I really don't want tomorrow to come when I have to say goodbye to hubby, everything goes so fast!


----------



## 3 girlies

it must be horrible especially after getting married. when will you get to see him again?


----------



## pinkclaire

I have no idea, that's what makes it worse, could be next weekend could be next month! I keep thinking I'll b in labour next time I see him!


----------



## twiggy56

Was in a car accident today girls..

been taken to labour ward in ambulance and been monitored, baby girl is fine, hb is good and so are movements. Just really scary :cry: Police at the scene but i was whisked away in ambulance so didnt really see the damage, was a slow collision though as the 2 cars infront of us crashed and we glided into the back of them after i tried everything to brake...so impact wasnt hard. Jamie had to take pictures and get insurance details, talk 2 the police etc. Iv seen the pics now and damage (from what i can see in the pics) isnt horrendous...

just a huge worry about costs etc now we know me, jamie and baby are ok...that was first. Was not expecting to be visiting the labour ward this soon, has kind of left a bad experience now :( but they asked how many weeks i was and wen i said 33 they said straight to labour ward as A&E would take too long..

urgh what a shitty start 2 the new year, iv been crying all day!! :cry:


----------



## Beautywithin

Hi ladies

yay for the last box claire, means i havent got long till im on the last one

Callie thinking of you! Im sure your angel is looking down on you all... and awaiting for her lil bro to arrive

iv been so stressed today, had a panic attack earlier, i felt terrible after for having a go at b 

i no we only have weeks left, but im finding it sooooo hard at the moment to stay positive, all i keep thinking about is what if i go over my due date,


----------



## Beautywithin

OMG twigster, you sure your ok xxxxxx


----------



## twiggy56

Yeah im alright thanks huny, and more importantly so is baby...just really scary. Was shking like mad after we'd hit and everyone thought it was because it was so cold but it was pure shock...

scariest thing is...we had an accident _literally_ in the *exact* same spot on the exact same road nearly a year ago...last february! Cant believe it....its the road upto jamie's mum's. She lives by the coast up here and the road is a death trap, there has been a million accidents on that road. 

...whats even freakier is that we hit the _exact_ same car model and colour that we went into the back of (old black vauxhaull corsa) in the exact same spot last february!

Im honestly still in shock, cant believe this has happened AGAIN?


----------



## Beautywithin

Yes what are the chances of it happening again... im glad they didnt keep you waiting in hos and your lil girlie is ok... make sure you take it easy..xxxxxx


----------



## twiggy56

yeah its almost spooky...its about the same amount of damage aswell. Same car model and even _colour_ involved, in the exact same spot (and im not exaggerating, its smack-bam on the same part of the road) its just crazy...waaay beyond coincidence or 'bad luck'...

im meant to be resting now but just keep replaying it in my head! Just what we need a month before our baby is due, argh!!

however may be fault of the local council as the road is an A road, hadnt been gritted in quite a while (ice was about 2 inches thick) and also we wernt at fault as we had a huuge stopping distance. So we might actually have a claim against the local council...the police are foning us with an accident number so we can take it further.

As we were not at fault...there is no way we're claiming from our insurance. We would not have been in an accident if the car infront had not have collided with the car _they_ went into the back of...


----------



## 3 girlies

oh no twiggy thats awful. The shock of it all must be horrible too. Im glad you are all ok & not hurt. Thats so freaky that its happened again. Try not to let it play on your mind, i know its hard but just chill out as much as you can :hugs: 
I remember when i crashed into the back of someone when Reese was a baby i couldnt stop hearing the sound of the bang & i had flash backs, it was only a tiny bump but it really shocked me.


----------



## twiggy56

Thanks heidi...yeah the shock just took over my body, everybody thought i was shaking coz it was so cold (and snowing) but i had so much adrenaline pumping through me i was actually hot, and was shaking from the shock.

I do keep replaying it through my head now, thinking could i have stopped it but it was just like slow-motion...we literally glided into the car infront on a sheet of ice..took about 4 full seconds for us to reach the back of them and hit..so it was a slow impact and we are totally unharmed apart from a bit shaken.

Midwife monitored baby for about half an hour, had bp taken etc...then doc checked me and felt baby and was a little concerned i had some tightening in my bump but was happy enough to let me come home. Iv to go straight back in if i feel reduced movement or more tightenings though...


----------



## 3 girlies

take it easy & keep an eye on your little girl, im sure you will both be fine though :hugs:


----------



## twiggy56

Thanks luv...we are all ok, now im just stressing about insurance/financial implications..:wacko:

happy new frickin year eh? :dohh:


----------



## pinkclaire

Hey twigs glad your ok xx what a complete nightmare, don't worry about the money that will sort itself out xxx


----------



## twiggy56

thanks claire :hugs:

its just so bloody inconvienient the month before baby is due...either way its a claim from the insurance which means premium goes up or its fork it out our pockets to protect our no claims...so its not good either way :nope:

but we're all safe, which is all that counts. I burst out in tears when the midwife put the monitor on and i heard her wee heartbeat...i hadnt felt her move since the accident and was so scared for her :cry:


----------



## 3 girlies

hope you managed to get some sleep last night twiggy :hugs:


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all. Hope everyone is feeling well today.

Aww twiggs, so glad you are both feeling OK. I can't believe it happened at the same spot twice with the same type of car how freaky is that. Is there another road you can go on to get to their house in future? Sounds like a bad road i would defo get in touch with the council as it is obviously dangerous and needs sorting out.
The main thing though is that you and baby are well. Is she still moving plenty today?

Callie sending love for your year xx It is a new one now so hopefully it will bring good things to us all xxx

Where is Random, is she all caught up in moving?

33 weeks today yey! Looking forward to some kind of normality on Tuesday when Kayden goes back to school still very snowy here though cos it has been snowing again so gotta be really careful. I love snow but i am tired of having to be so careful all the time now it has got boring...


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning, ah i have so much to do today, Paris is back to school tomoz, so back to getting up early!! and walking in that freezing cold weather..........

hope you are feeeling a bit better today twigster


----------



## twiggy56

Happy 33 weeks Aimee hun :flower:

Well i didnt get hardly any sleep last night, and when i did i got nightmares about hitting the other car, woke up in tears :cry: So im absolutely exhausted, shock took it out of me yesterday and really needed to rest but i just cant seem to shut my brain off and keep seeing it happen over and over...:nope:


----------



## Beautywithin

Have you tried listening to something that will relax your mind twigster... its worth a try.. when you just lay there trying to sleep, its easy to think the worst

x


----------



## AimeeM

Yeah or a nice warm bath with candles and some lovely bubbles. I find that is always great :hugs:


----------



## twiggy56

thanks girls, im getting pretty weak now...i might try leave the telly on or something so im not alone with my thoughts! I jolt awake just as im drifting off coz i think of hitting the back of the car infront!! 

Aimee, now u mention it i got some lovely 'mum-to-be' bath salts from my mum for xmas...think i might see if i can relax myself in a bath!! :thumbup: 

How are u girls? BW u feeling the strain now hun?


----------



## 3 girlies

im in pain!! its making me feel a bit woozy. Braxton hicks are horrible!!


----------



## twiggy56

Argh! 3g's i think i had my first BH in the ambulance yesterday, bump tightened right up! Was so uncomfortable! So i think i now know what you're on about! 

poor you hun, i thought one was bad, u must be in crazy pain getting them all the time!!


----------



## pinkclaire

I've been getting BH all day as well, so uncomfortable!

Well hubby has gone :-( rubbish! Goes so fast!!!


----------



## Beautywithin

I sure am twigster, i cry daily now, because im in a lot of pain... keep thinking this time next month he could be here, it gets me thru an hour, then i feel down again :(, doing simple things with Paris is getting hard aswell. she cant really understand why i cant play football or pick her up as much... 

TMI- but anyone else getting an increase of discharge, its getting silly now, keep checking to make sure it isnt blood x


----------



## twiggy56

aww claire thats poop...bet its harder because you've had him for a good block of time too...:hugs: Hard having to say bye, and just after your wedding...duno how you do it luv :hugs:

BW im having quite a bit of discharge! Like, it sometimes (sorry if tmi!) feels damp down there!! I keep panicking thinking its slow water leak or blood but its just normal colour discharge...just lots of it?!!


----------



## twiggy56

aww claire thats poop...bet its harder because you've had him for a good block of time too...:hugs: Hard having to say bye, and just after your wedding...duno how you do it luv :hugs:

BW im having quite a bit of discharge! Like, it sometimes (sorry if tmi!) feels damp down there!! I keep panicking thinking its slow water leak or blood but its just normal colour discharge...just lots of it?!!


----------



## pinkclaire

It is really hard, seems harder everytime we do it and you would think it gets easier as we get used to it but it's not!


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratulations 3 girlies on your lil arrival today! The first chatterbox OMG! So glad everything was ok and now I am very jealous xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

i am sooooo jealous, and cant believe how fast it happend... congrats heidi.. xxxxx


----------



## twiggy56

Yes- jealous over here too!! lol

Massive congrats heidi luv...so pleased for you that little sydnee (if that what ur still going with!) is safe and healthy!

you better not leave us chatterboxes now! We need you! :rofl: But of course you will be busy with that beautiful teeny new bundle of yours!! :flower:


----------



## hayley x

I'm jealous too ... :ignore: :haha: Cant wait to see piccies!! I hope she is well and your ok too :hugs: xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies, tis freezing here, back to normallity it seems......... i kept thinking about heidi and her bubs last night! still cant believe it x


----------



## AimeeM

Congrats Heidi :D Wow it must have happened so fast. I replied on your BH thread and i did wonder but i never thought she would actually be here this soon. You must be thrilled :happydance: Hope your all good!

Morning everyone =)

So who do we think will be next then? My bet is it's you Claire :D


----------



## twiggy56

Morning! (well afternoon really!)

I couldnt stop thinking about Heidi and sydnee last night either!! I just cant believe it...mustv been a 'blink and you'l miss it' labour!! Lucky lady....

oh and im betting claire next!! :haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

I bloody hope it's me lol. I'll prob end up being last! Seriously fed up now, the thought of 6 more weeks of hip pain, heartburn and breathlessness is unbareable! 

Although MS will be early so could be her next? Xx


----------



## hayley x

Woo you're in the last box too now bw :) these babies will start popping soon. i'm seeing consultant weds hopefully he'll give me my date :) Xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Wahoo last box BW!

I've got my scan on weds as well so I am hoping I will find out more as well! Xx


----------



## twiggy56

Yey BW for last baby box!! I remember in 1st tri thinking, wow...im never guna be on a last baby box, it makes it real!! lol

claire im the same, im starting to get to the point where im so uncomfortable i annoy myself!!!

i just want my body back! I was so slim, fit and active before...this is making me feel disgusting! I just cant breathe...my ribs are getting badly squished now, shes bashing all my internal organs which is seriously hurting now and spine feels like its been twisted and tied in knots...

...iv just read that back- what a big moaner!!! :rofl:


----------



## AimeeM

Oh yeah MS has her planned c-sect! Good luck Hayley for wed, how great it will be to have a date.

BW are you worried about going over? How come? I know we don't want to go over. And Twiggs it is fine to moan. It's getting to me now and your so slim anyway it must be a huge strain on your tiny frame.


----------



## Beautywithin

I have no idea who will go next, was never expecting Heidi to.. so it could be either one of us!!! 

just found out our hospital lets you go 14DAYS over..... i have warned B... if i go past my due date, i will be one stroppy cow... im sick of people telling me boys are stubborn so dont expect him to come on time...... B was 2 weeks late, me and my bro where 4 weeks early but thats because we are twins and my mum had a section

its a month to my due date today, so i hope instead of coming on here moaning, i will actually have him in my arms! 

i wont lie,im getting really scared about the birth now, its not the pain, its the idea of something going wrong and me having to have a section, but will just have to deal with that if/when it happens


anyone else washing babys clothes?! i think its pointless washing all the new stuff.... i never did with P's only the stuff people gave me.....


x


----------



## pinkclaire

I can't wait for the birth now, does that make me weird? I've been to all my classes, read everything, bought my hospital supplies (although if they last until then is another story if I get peckish!). I just can't wait to know what it's like. I can't wait to phone hubby and tell him to come home as I'm in labour. Miss him already xx


----------



## AimeeM

I have already washed it all, i read somewhere that they coat the clothes with a chemical to preserve them which can irritate a baby's skin. With Kayden having eczema i would rather wash them in case Nathan comes out the same. Kayden had like dry sores all over him.


----------



## Beautywithin

I will wash them to be on the safe side then!

claire thats the bit im looking forward to, ringing B and telling him to come home.... he will be working all day and on call at night for the next few weeks ( so we have some extra cash ) so wont get to see much of him :(

i keep thinking my waters will go when i pick paris up from school, im lucky its only 20 mins from home, but seriously i wont want to walk home seeing as it will look like iv wet myself lol x


----------



## randomxx

afternoon ladies

firstly Happy New Year to you all

secondly big congrats to Heidi on the arrival of Sydnee

not read back as there is too many pages lol 

sorry ive not been on been busy moving house thats us now in the new house thankfully, OH's dad is coming over today to put up the shelf bracket and change the cupboard door round the other way in babies room once he's done that OH can start painting it! 

my mum ordered my pram it comes on the 14th and she got it for £180 instead of £260ish not sure if ive told you all that already tho lol! xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Hi ladies!

Christ, im off for nearly 2 weeks and theres a load of drama! lol

Twigs- I hope your ok after your accident :hugs:

Ams- :happydance: on 33 weeks!

random- hows the new house?

Whooo BW on moving up a box!

and BIG congrats to Heidi! I hope she comes on BnB soon lol, it wont be the same without her!

I have washed all his 0-3months clothes now, and bought a 750 litre bottle of fairy non bio for £8 at costco! yay! and we bought him the fisher price precious planet play mat for only £23.50 there too!

Im getting nervous now, well tbh I am not really thinking aobut the birth, im just hoping he will come sooner rather then later!

Im looking forward to my scan on thurs & my first anti natal!
When is everyone starting theres? Claire have you finished yours now?
This one runs for 5 weeks, 2hrs at a time!
And yay my photo shoot on fri!
OMG has anyone seen my pic on fb? I uploaded it today, I took it this morning, I am one fatty fat mumma! lol xxx


----------



## twiggy56

pinkclaire said:


> I can't wait to phone hubby and tell him to come home as I'm in labour. Miss him already xx

This is the bit that really gets me excited too!!! I cant wait to fone him and tell him 'this is it!!!' 

Im really excited about it all...i just want to be able to hand her to jamie and see him look at his daughter for the first time...and to tell my mum and dad, jamies mum and dad and all my sisters shes here! There will be some serious tears when they all meet her for the first time!! (i cant wait!) :haha:

Aimee i dont think my frame is coping very well as the pressure is mounting, some days i honestly feel like i might just snap! The cramped-ness i feel inside with all my organs is horrible!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Bw, maybe just wear a pad when you go if your worried about it? Might help a bit?

It's rubbish we need to go into labour to get to see our partners isn't it! Wish I could just win the lottery lol. 


I read about the chemicals as well Aimee so I've washed everything this weekend, would rather not chance it. M couldn't believe how small the bibs looked he thinks they won't fit, we will see! I'm going to try do the rest of my bag, my mum is away until weds, obviously hubby is away as well, so should probably stop complaining about not going into labour as would be rubbish if I did right now! Friday night would do me lol.


----------



## pinkclaire

Twiggy- I was moaning at the weekend that my body just wasn't designed for pregnancy lol. I honestly don't think I was meant to ever have a baby lol. 

Np- great to have you back! Good luck for your scan I will go look at your pic now! My classes have finished now they were brilliant! In fact I'm meeting the girls tomorrow night I can't wait gives me something to look forward to. One of the girls had her baby on sat, another is being induced on weds, it's all very exciting!


----------



## randomxx

callie- the house is great it makes such a difference having central heating especially in this weather think thats why OH decided to move in a wee bit earlier lol

Aimee- happy 33 weeks for yesterday hun (i think it was yesterday)


----------



## Beautywithin

welcome back callie!! i saw your pic, you have defo had a growth spurt, no doubt about it!

getting annoyed with doing my hopsital bag, everytime i think im done, there is a load of other things iv forgot.. anyone know where i can get some decent maternity pads from? looked in mothercare, but they didnt look that thick to me... looked in asda and morrisons and again.. not very padded... got a nightie.. that looked huge, and i was dead sure it would fit.. time it got over my bump., it barely covered my thighs... so got another... which on the hanger said size 12, then when i got in looked inside the label and it said 16.... i no its better baggy... but that was beyond silly! 

Adams bag is all done.. at least!!! anyone started taking raspberry leaf tea..?? i keep meaning to get some.. see the MW tomoz. so hope she can tell me he is engaged! xx


----------



## twiggy56

Callie! wondered where you'd gone to! Good 2 have u back hun! Just seen the piccy and you've definitely had a growth spurt, bump is actually changing shape not just in size! Looks good luv! :thumbup:

Random, nice to have you back too luv, hope all the moving isnt too stressful! Sounds like you are getting settled though...must get us a before and after piccy of babys room!

Oh iv not started washing yet!! Its stressing me out...i need to take it down to my mums to wash as i want to use her tumble dryer to make all the newborn clothes, her crib sheets, towels and blankets really soft!! All the 0-3 i think il wash myself and just let to hang dry at our flat...just wanted all the newborn stuff she first touches to be nice and soft....however it means i need to do it in loads once a week when i go down to my parents house!! grr!


----------



## pinkclaire

Twiggy sounds like way to much hassle lol. I just bunged it all in the washer, although I do feel like I need to iron it all now which I wouldn't have if I'd got a tumble dryer!

Love the bump piccie Callie, I'll get a new one on tomorrow hopefully! 

What have you guys had to eat today? I'm really struggling with my food due to heartburn, I know I'm not eating enough but don't know how to avoid it?


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks ladies :D :thumbup:

I am so tired today :(
I wish I had finished work at the end of December!

Iv packed most of Max's things now, and I only need to get a few more bits for my bag.
I got some materinty pads from babies r us, I just got 1 pack though as I thought il send OH out to get me some more nearer the time lol.
I heard always ultra thick night time pads were the best though :shrug:

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Yeah claire its a bit of a hassle but when we wash our own towels and stuff without a tonne of conditioner and left out to dry they just arent soft at all! Dont want to have all girlies newborn clothes all crispy lol!

I seen some maternity pads in tescos...think it was £1.99 for a pack, cant remember how manys in them. But callie i think ur right from what iv heard...the night ones are meant to be brilliant..

Well after Heidi's news last night i went and layed out all babys stuff for hospital...got 4 vests, 4 sleepsuits, snowsuit, 2 hats, 2 socks, scratch mits, 12 nappies, pack of wipes, nappy sacks, sudocream, 2 blankets and going home outfit....u think iv got it all for her bag??


----------



## hayley x

sorry i don't reply properly i use my phone most of the time and its hard to remember what you all say and i can't look back once writing. 

maternity pads- i have the ones with wings from mothercare i found them by far the best when i had alex. i also had the boots ones they were ok but didn't have wings so i didn't feel as confident iykwim? and the nighties i got from primark for £3.50 and black cheap knickers that i'll throw away.

i have finished washing all the lady's clothes now, i did all newborn and 0-3 (obviously felt optimistic alex only wore a few things in tiny baby :cry: )

Aww claire i have horrendous heartburn think she is growing her hair :haha: 

Xxx


----------



## hayley x

I don't think your meant to wear normal pads til your bleeding slows maybe after a week or something cause of infection cause they are too absorbant? just thought i'd say :hugs: Xxx


----------



## twiggy56

oh :dohh: thanks for the info hayley i didnt know that...hmm il maybe get some maternity ones with wings if i can find them them! 

Iv absolutely no idea what to expect after birth...im hoping theres not too much bleeding!!


----------



## nervouspains

I know, im wondering how much I will bleed.

I have heard so many things, some bleed for 6 weeks, others longer, then the hospital gives you tablets to stop bleeding?
I dont get it :shrug:

Im just going to let it sort itself out naturally.

What are you all doing about contraception?
OH and I decided that we want my body to stay 'natural' so are going to prob _try_ lol and use condoms, othewise im going to start tracking my ovulation again and start listening to my body so I know when to avoid the love time lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

twiggy- i'll take a before pic as soon as hun just need all the tools removed from his room first lol but hopefully they get moved today OH's mum hasn't ordered the cot yet so he wont have that in his room until who knows when i just want all his stuff here so i can wash it lol and decide whats going to the hospital with me! 

his mum's been knitting cardigans and stuff for him and i'd really like one for him to wear out of hospital but she's keeping them all until he's here i think, after ive washed everything and put it all away i'll have to do it all again as his mums got a big box full of stuff she's bought and knitted, so has his sister and his sis inlaw

i got maternity pads from boots that are thick (they dont have wings like hayley said) but were 99p for 10, i got a 6 pack of black pants from primark for £2.45


----------



## pinkclaire

I got pants from adsa, put also got a pack of disposible as well just in case lol. 

Twiggy- sounds like you have loads of stuff to take, is that normal lol. If so I'm screwed hehe. 

Hayley- my mum said she had really bad heartburn as well, and I'm carrying the same as her, everyone told her boy and she had 3 girls! My bets on girl for me, although we cannot agree on a girls name. M wants Ava, the first film we ever watched together was Wally and he thinks it's fitting! Also it's between Ellie or Ella, Emily or Lily. The good thing about Ava is I want Holly as the middle name and is the only one it would go with. What do you girls think? 

I think I better find a bigger bag, so far I've got one for me, one for baby, a vanity case with my toiletries, and a bag full of
food. I'm going to be moving in! Maybe one of hubbys old army burkens will be big enough! Omg can you imagine they think I've turned up to go camping!


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh np you asked about contreception, I have no idea what to do, I was taking the pill when I got pregnant so I'm not trusting that ever again lol, plus I have problems with any hormone related, ie the implant, pill, etc, it makes me bleed a lot. Think I might give the coil ago. With my hubbys super sperm we'll have 10 kids before we know it lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

just off the phone to the HIP ppl and after checking with them before i sent of my form if it was okay to put baz's dads address as we were planning on moving and being told that was fine they have restricted my claim and the man now has to let head office know and because i dont have a bank account either thats held it up i told him i had checked and was told i'd recieve it as a giro cheque he was like oh right okay well i'll let head office know and they will then deal with it and send me my award letter then a week later the cheque so could be another month before either arrive lol!

the midwife i spoke to said the heartburn and hair myth is true! 

PC- i like Ava, Emily and Ella tho you dont have to worry coz he's called Jimmy :winkwink:

i think i might get the coil fitted as that way its in for 3years doesn't affect my fertility or anything and i dont have to remember taking a pill everyday lol


----------



## nervouspains

PC- I love the name Ava, its so pretty, and Ava Holly sounds lovely too.
Thats my fav out of the names :blush: lol

Ooh id be frightend of the coil- I have heard horror stories lol, not for us, but for men... Ripped willy woo springs to mind! LOL

xx


----------



## Beautywithin

iv had the coil fitted, . but mine kept moving out of place, and was causing so much pain... then i went on the pill.. and was having extreme bleeding

OH is getting the snip in march! im not going to want anymore, and he feels he will be to old for us to have another... and to be honest, i dont want to go on in life having pregnancy scares....so this is the best thing for us..
so really i shouldnt moan so much, this is going to be my last few weeks of pregnancy, i wont experience it again


Claire- i love the name Ava and emily :)


----------



## pinkclaire

I think Ava is top, especially as it means something as well if that makes sense? Although not sure if I would want to be named after a robot lol. 

We will see, I'm hoping it comes to me when I see her (if it is a her lol)

I've never heard that about the coil and men, lets hope M doesn't find that out I'll never get it! I told him to get the snip, he said he wouldn't cos then he'd have blank sperm, I was like yeah that's the point lol. 

It's going to be so annoying to have to worry about getting pregnant again! Xx


----------



## twiggy56

Aww claire i like Ava Holly...but got to say im a big fan of Ella! I just think a baby Ella would be gorgeous! And even as an old lady Ella is still timeless! Did consider Ava myself but OH best mate and his gf had a baby girl on 12th Dec and called her Ava, and then another girl i know had her baby girl a week later and called her Ava also...so its out the running for me!! Its getting quite popular i think! but as my mum says...a name only becomes popular because its so nice!

Oh good lord, contraception? Ehhhh....well OH managed to knock me up when id had no period for 3 months lol and doing it _*twice*_ so im guna need some chastity iron pants or something!!! :rofl:



Oh and *Happy 30 weeks Random!!* :happydance:


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol same with me twiggy, he was only here one weekend in 6 weeks and managed to get me pregnant lol. Plus he's got that other girl saying she had his baby so all in all we call him super sperm! Well he's read the sex chapter of the birth book I bought him for Xmas (that was the only chapter I'd like to add) and it says in there there is no medical reason to not have sex after birth. WTF, this is written for men, they don't need any help lol ?!!! Although it does say she probably won't fancy it for a few weeks!!


----------



## twiggy56

Ha! Sex after birth :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

thats a good one...obviously that book was written by a man, for a man! How about you push a melon out of an opening the size of a grapefruit and see how sexy you feel eh?!

lol!


----------



## pinkclaire

I wish I'd checked that chapter first, I should have known! I will make him read the rest before jimmy comes! 

All my washing is done, wahoo, just need to iron it all now, think it's going to be done sat down in front of the telly, well might as well start as I mean to go on! Oh ps 3girlies has called her sydnee!


----------



## twiggy56

Im so glad she stuck with sydnee! I think its lovely and really goes with the other 2 girls names as well! I just still cant believe shes got her in her arms now!!

We've just taken our xmas tree down :cry: Next time we get it out will be with our daughter though! So im not too sad...

i really need 2 start washing clothes, iv got quite a bit of newborn and then LOADS of 0-3 so i just thought id wash the newborn but i suppose would make sense to wash the 0-3 whilst i have time!!

Claire, u got your hospital bag ready now? How much u taking? I feel like i need to take loads and we literally live about 3 minutes from the hospital!!! :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

I've half heartedly packed it, I'm getting there. I haven't packed too much I figured people can bring me stuff if they have to lol. I'm going to iron everything and then go through it again to see what I've missed! 

We took our tree down on sat while hubby was still here so he could take it to the tip, the house seems so bare without it, it's not helping my mood! Xx


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies!

OH took our tree down yesterday when he got home from work... And didnt even tell me he was doing it! :growlmad: lol it looks so bare now :(

Oh im not really going to be able to come online from the 18th as the temp is starting and I have to train her up until I leave- the 29th! :(
But I will try and sneek on at lunch times so I can at least get a daily fix once a day! lol

TMI:
I have been feeling so sick recently, especially this morning!
And I had breakfast! Omg last night I was walking out of sainsburys and I had this horrid shooting pain up my foofa, it realy hurt, I started crying! And the top of my bump went hard... I dont think it was a braxton hick? Whatever it was, it was painful!
And then, I discovered a new skin tag on the inside of my thigh, so I picked it and pulled it a bit lol :blush: and it started bleeding loads- oops and now is so sore!
And I think I may have a little bit of thrush as well, but I have been using some crem and nothing has cleared it up... things arent looking that nice in my lady garden at the mo :( sorry tmi there lol but its really getting me down, realisng how ugly its starting to look and that the doctors will have to see it!
OH said to tell the mw and show her... but im so embarrassed! god knows what I will be like when I go in to labor then lol xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Where is everyone today?
Sorry did I TMI? lol

Where is Aimee? I havent seen her on here for ages!
And fingers crossed MS will be online today too!

And have you seen Heidis status? Shes coming home today! Piccys pleaseeee! xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello Hun, we're all a nightmare for getting on early now lol. I was awake until 4am with stupid heartburn I'm sick of it! I've been getting some funny discharge it's horrid. I get shooting pains a lot, think it's the baby pushing on the nerve. 

That's great news about Heidi, I bet she can't wait! Xx


----------



## twiggy56

Aww callie- you put us all to shame! We're all pretty much asleep most of the morning now lol!!

:yipee: yay for Heidi bringing lil sydnee home today!! Im just so pleased lil girlie is doing well enough to come home! Shes soo teeny!! 

Callie- i get the shooting pains in my foof all the time! And since we're unleashing tmi on each other...i had horrendous gas pains last night!! Thought i was going into early labour and these were some nasty contractions..but nope! Just gas! 

How delightful it is being pregnant!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Haha twiggy I have been a nightmare the past couple of weeks, seems to go hand jn hand with the heartburn, I can't stop gas coming out of either end lol. My hubby said I used to be such a lady, I told him to have someone punch his guts and see if he has control over it lol. 

All I've had to eat is a piece of toast and some water to drink and now I've got horrendous heartburn, I am sick of this!

Oh and hubby has been told he can have a week off as i'm feeling so poorly to help me at home and to take me to my scan and stuff so he's on his way home now yey!

Oh cos of all the winging I nearly forgot, 36 weeks today!! Yey xx


----------



## nervouspains

LOL I am the same as PC- either end lol :rofl:
Sometimes though if I burp lol, it must wake Max up as he starts moving around lol, and sometiems I will fake burp just to make him lol, but last night I felt so sick, all in my chest area, and again this morning its horrible!

Yay great news on hubby PC! and whooooo :yipee: on 36 weeks!

Iv done soemthing silly lol, but I couldnt help myself, il prob be unsuccsessful anyway but... I have put in an adoption form for a little chap who looks just liek my puppy! he needs a companion and he is soooo lovely! Oh was up for it :blush: lol xx


----------



## twiggy56

Aww!! Claire!!! U get hubby for another week!!! :yipee: Thats the best thing you could possibly get right now...how nice of them to give him that to look after you! And *happy 36 weeks* darlin'!! Bloody hell claire...ONE WEEK til fully cooked buba aaah!!!

im going into town with my mum and sister to go get hospital bag bits...shes also taking a load of baby stuff home to wash and tumble for me woo! :dance:


----------



## Beautywithin

Happy 36 weeks Claire!! and yay to hubby coming home.....

saw midwife this morning.. everything is fine. im measuring 36cm, and told baby is head down, but seeing as this is my second pregnancy she said he wont engage till labour! ( i didnt realise this ) so till labour he will have all that time to move around!


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks girlies!

NP- your def going to have your hands full arn't you!

Bw- so glad everything was ok, I have heard that before that with seconds they often don't engage until labour, but if he's head down he shouldn't really turn to be breech after a certain number of weeks? 

I am really nervous about my appointment tomorrow, I feel like something is wrong for some reason, but maybe that's just scan nerves! Jimmys been moving fine so must be ok in there!

That's great your mums going to do some washing for you a weight off your mind twiggy! I've still got my ironing to do rubbish! Xx


----------



## AimeeM

Hi all just popping in to say hello. I will read back through the posts later. Wayne and Kayden are just going to build a huge snowman. Got all ready for school this morning and it is closed. Hope we can get to the scan on Friday...

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## twiggy56

BW ur bump is huuuge! How come ur measuring good for dates? Is it coz of water or something?? I would have bet money on you measuring ahead!

NP- that sooo cute!! I really want a little dog just like yours, iv been looking at yorkies for aaages! But OH says no til baby is older! :hissy: But i think wen u have one already, the two keep each other occupied and its nice company so its not really any more work!!


----------



## Beautywithin

My MW is rubbish, she never explains to me properly, just expects me to know!

Twigster! sorry that should have been im measuring 37weeks, so a lil ahead, but yeh i was all water with paris... 

Oh i was worrying befor my appt aswell claire, OH had to slam his breaks on last night and it jerked me forward a bit to quick, so i didnt get a good nights sleep worrying, the MW always hurts me when she prodes and moves my belly about i always think its gunna hurt him

Claire want to do my ironing?? i have been putting it off for ages now... i have to be in the mood to do it.... i dont see the point of just doing lil bits at a time, when i iron then its for a good 3 hours lol x


----------



## pinkclaire

It hurts me as well BW it always surprises me how rough they are! My baby goes crazy afterwards and I tell them it's their fault lol. 

No BW I really don't want anymore ironing! I hate it! I'm hoping hubby does it, he's very good at it he gets plenty of practice in his job! Ohhh think I can hear him coming through the door now!!!!


----------



## nervouspains

Go to 3rd tri girls! heids has upload piccys on Sydnee!! Shes gorgous! xxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

I just seen........... soooooooooo tiny, xx


----------



## 3 girlies

im home, thankyou for all your lovely messages, i still cant believe shes here. I really thought they were braxton hicks lol. Sydnee is doing really well & feeding brilliantly (bottle) shes so quiet, we were kept awake by the other babies on the ward. I am so happy to be home & with my family, i missed my girls so much. hope you are all ok :hugs:


----------



## nervouspains

oh 3girlies! :hugs: 
Wow when Claire texted me I was in shock! I couldnt believe it! 
I am so pleased you are both happy and healthy! Oh you have made me more excited for my LO to arrive! xxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Heidi so tell us about the birth! it all seemed to happen so quickly x


----------



## pinkclaire

Great to see you back home with her safe and sound, I am off to find pics now I can't wait, hubbys mad cos he just got home and I'm ignoring him lol, this is way more important stupid man lol. 

We've missed you 3girlies we need your help lol xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

well i had a few braxton hicks that hurt my back so i had a bath to see if that would help, it did for a bit but when i got out the bath i noticed that they were coming back every 2-3 minutes. I went to the loo & noticed i was bleeding so i knew something wasnt right. I rang the labour ward & they said to take paracetamol & ring back in 2 hours :shock: By this point i was in agony but left it an hour then phoned the labour ward again & they said to come in & get checked over. I got to hospital at 6:20pm & they put me on a monitor & i had gas & air (it made me feel dizzy but it was fab :thumbup: ) They checked me at 7pm & said i was 6cm & that i would have my baby today, i was scared coz she was early but they said she should be ok. I had her at 7:18pm after just 1 push. She came out screaming which made us cry. I was so shocked at how tiny she was coz i was convinced she would still be quite big. They said the placenta had stopped working which made me go into labour & that the placenta was smaller than it should be too.

im just pleased that im home, i hated the hospital & some of the midwives were awful.


----------



## nervouspains

Wow fast!
Gosh the placenta had stopped working properly?
I wonder when? and how fantastic that your body wanted her out with the placenta going the way it was.

Thank goodness you got everything ready last week lol, intuition without even knowing it lol

(I hope I havent worded the top bit insensitivley) 

I am seeing my MW tonight about some concerns I have got, if anyone wants me to ask her anything, please let me know :) xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

lol np, i had only packed 9lb clothes for her so she had to have some given to her from the neo natal unit. I have just had a nice bath & now i feel pretty normal.


----------



## nervouspains

Yay!
How do you feel now you have come to the end of the road so surprisngly?!
Lol 9lb, I would of loved to see her in one of those baby grows lol bless her!
Shes so tiny, you must be treating her so fragile!
She is a gorgeous little thing! Where the girls also born before there due date? I bet they are loving having you both home now :) xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Wow that was quick, just glad you are both doing ok !! i swear i nearly fell off my chair when i read you had her! Sydnee defo looks like her 4D pic! and looks like she gunna have lovely blonde hair like roxie x

bet the girls are loving there lil sis xx


----------



## randomxx

Congrats again 3girlies, Sydnee is gorgeous just like her two sisters! glad all is well and she's feeding well hun!

sorry ive not been on much girls i feel sooo run down that half the time i cant be bothered moving im getting really fed up of being pregnant now! tho not long left to go! 

cant remember anything if read back sorry!

Congrats on 36 weeks Claire not long left now and good luck with the scan 2mz glad OH is home to take you and look after you!

OH OH OH! ive remembered something i think i was right with my guess and that Twiggys calling her little girl Bella thats why she likes Claires suggestion of Ella so much hehe Twigs am i right?????


----------



## nervouspains

Lol ooh random thats a good answer about Twigs lol!
Glad your ok hun :hugs:

God im so tired! Im logging off now ladies, so speak tomorrow xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah Heidi glad your feeling normal again. I hope you realise how much panic you have been responsible for lol. I have been frantically washing and packing. 

It's taken me an hour to work out how to iron a baby grow, I'm not joking it's a nightmare! I've still got loads to do but I've worked out how now lol. 

Good to see you on random, I know how you feel I feel like that all the time!

Tonight we're going out for drinks with my antenatel group, one of the girls has had her baby, another is being induced tomorrow but other than that the rest are all meeting which is really nice xx

I think you could be right, but didn't we work out the b wasn't at the start? Oh I can't remember!


----------



## randomxx

thanks callie

no claire she wouldn't let us know if it started with B or not i dont think im sure i guessed Bella god im going to have to read back and check lol


----------



## 3 girlies

well Roxie was really horrible at the hospital, she wouldnt cuddle me or anything & was really naughty (she chucked her crisps at me lol) but shes fine now im home. They love Sydnee to bits. Reese missed me so much, she cried when she left the hospital without me which broke my heart :(

I have to make sure she takes her feeds or they will make us go back to hospital, so far shes had a bit but been sick so gonna leave her to sleep & try another bottle in a little while.

So far im not missing my bump, i was looking forward to the last few weeks of pregnancy when everyone pampers you though lol, but i miss out on all that now. I'm relieved shes here safely, she wasnt kicking me as much & that frightened the life out of me. The midwife said that Sydnee's placenta seemed smaller than it should have been, makes me wonder if it had something to do with me having swine flu :shrug:


----------



## twiggy56

Oh no! I missed Heidi's return!!! lol. Heidi luv, im so glad you're home and both safe! Just read how the birth went- bloody hell! Cant believe it was so fast! Stupid midwives telling u to stay at home for another 2 hours and have a paracetamol!!! If u'd have listened to them you would have had her within the 2 hrs- AT HOME!!! grr! USELESS! 

On a happy note- she is absolutely precious!! What a perfect (and teeeeeeny!) baby girl you have! Hello blondie too! Cant believe the blonde hair!! awwww!!

Claire is right...you've sent everyone into panic mode now lol!! Iv been getting the last of my hospital bag bits today in town with my mum and sister! :rofl:

Oh and heidi i seriously lol'd with roxie throwing a bag of crisps at you! She must've been feeling a little jealous and wanted mummy's attention! 

You must be bursting with pride at your perfectly complete little family....HUGE congratulations luvvy, really so pleased for you!

Oh and girls...baby Bella you say hmmm?! Think il just have to keep you lot guessing a little longer....:muaha:


----------



## 3 girlies

i cant believe you still havent told us her name, i am looking forward to when shes here & you announce it :)

I didnt think id be first, i though it would be pc. I was shell shocked, i was convinced she would be late lol. She was born on pauls late nans birthday which is lovely. I wonder who will be next??.......


----------



## twiggy56

Well MS has her scheduled c-section but cant remember when thats for! :blush:

but im guessing claire next, or possibly BW!! She looks like shes about to pop...maybe im just secretly hoping for her as i know how uncomfortable she is right now...

How are you coping with all your 3 girlies now heidi?! Is the bottle feeding quite easy? Spose it means paul can help out with feeds too huh?


----------



## Beautywithin

My MW said heidi if you are quiet active it can bring on early labour, and you do have 2 young girlies to look after... so i guess you were pretty much on your feet all the time!

think it will be defo MS next as for who could be after that is anyones guess! id like to think it could be me, keep dreaming all sorts, first dreamt he came end of jan, then exactly after 37 weeks, then 2nd feb!! i dont mind if its even a day befor my due date... but god i dunno if i can handle going over, i feel so uncomfortable, i no we all get to that stage, but when you have a 5 yr old to look after, you cant exactly put your feet up lol x


----------



## rachyh1990

heya everyone, congrats on your beautiful little girl 3 girlies :d i cant wait till my LO's born i reckon she will be born 27th or 29th jan :D hope everyones okay? xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i walked around the zoo the day before & she felt so low but the midwife is convinced i started contracting coz the placenta was failing. I had a rough pregnancy, it was one thing after another so im glad its over really & shes healthy. My tummy still feels bloated, obviously alot smaller than it was though lol.

Its really strange getting in the car & having an extra person in there that wasnt there a few days before, i know that sounds weird but thats when it hit me that i now have 3 little girls :)


----------



## twiggy56

3 girlies said:


> Its really strange getting in the car & having an extra person in there that wasnt there a few days before, i know that sounds weird but thats when it hit me that i now have 3 little girls :)

This is lovely!! Such a small thing that really brings it all home...i just think of being one of 4 girls, and having my 3 sisters everywhere with me in the car, it really made such a nice childhood- and now they're like my best friends...its kind of mad that you have 3 and iv not even got one yet!! 

BW i know what u mean about going over- makes me get a knot in my stomach, i just cant go over...although i know its likely seeing as first babies are usually late? :shrug:

iv had words with her, if shes even one day late- she's grounded til shes 18, thats it!!!! :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah that's so sweet 3girlies, I think I will be like that!

I just put a couple of wedding photos on fb for you guys, hopefully wet your appetite until I get the rest! Xx


----------



## twiggy56

Just had a looky- claire it looks luuuuuuvly! You look beautiful hun....u cant even tell ur preggers!


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah thanks Hun :blush: xx


----------



## 3 girlies

gonna have a nosey at your pics now :yipee:


----------



## 3 girlies

ahhhh you look lovely. xxxxxxx


----------



## hayley x

Sydnee is beutiful Heidi well done. I'm so glad your body knew to get her out with the placenta failing.

claire your pictures are lovely :) I agree you dont even look pregnant in them pics.

Having a crap morning - opened the curtains THICK snow on the floor,and THICK snow falling!!!! just needs to go now. I have a consultant appointment at 3 and will really cry if i dont get to see the consultant, i want my baby checking over. at this rate we'll all have unplanned home births!!!!!

sorry to go on :hugs: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

we have lots of snow here too, the midwife managed to get to us but Sydnee is looking a bit yellow so if she stops feeding we have to try to get her back to the hospital for the photo therapy, theres no way we would be able to drive in it, theres already about 4-5 inches & its still snowing! I hope she doesnt stop feeding then she can stay at home. She got weighed today & is 4lb so she lost a bit which is normal.

hope you get to your appointment Hayley xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

The snow is rubbish! I've had to cancel my scan today I am really disappointed, but I don't want to risk it, the hospital is quite far away if I got stuck!


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning, hope you get your appointment hayley..... i dont feel so good today, its snowing real bad and im freezing even tho the heating is on full, i really cant imagine bringing a wee baby home in this horried weather....

Heidi.... how often is Sydnee waking up in the night?

Claire- love the pics, the dress is lovely, and M is looking rather dashing x


----------



## 3 girlies

she fed at 11pm, then we woke her at half 3 coz she was still asleep, then woke her again at half 7. I have to make sure she feeds otherwise they will make us go back to hospital. Shes been so good so far....wonder how long it will last lol.

hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Deary me! Sounds like you're all getting the worst of the snow...we've had none! Cant believe it, aberdeen (an hour and a half away) has the worst in the country and we've not had any?! Its bizzare!!

Hayley, hope u can make it to see your consultant, its getting to the stage where the babies need regular monitoring now and i worry about bubs all the time these days, esp i think after jox's thread the other day...

Heidi, did the midwife say u had to go in for the photo therapy? Or did she just say she'l see what sydnee is like tomorrow? Bless her, hope shes alright :hugs:

Iv been to my midwife app today, everything is pretty much perfect :thumbup: Funal height is 34cms, blood pressure is FINALLY normal at 120/60 and also....SHES 2/5ths ENGAGED?!!! Couldnt believe it....explains all the shooting pains in my foof! :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

she said i have to phone them if she misses a feed or seems quiet & floppy, which is hard to tell coz shes quite all the time & floppy lol. I think she will be ok though.

perfect antenatal then twiggy :) & engaged, more loo trips :haha:


----------



## twiggy56

Aww claire, im sorry ur appointment was cancelled, know how gutted u must be as you were so looking forward to it :hugs: Did they reschedule it for another date soon?!

BW, i cant imagine bringing a baby home to this cold horrible weather either! All u wana do is stay inside all day, going out is too much effort and too hazardous!!

Aww heidi, so cute when u say she is 'floppy'! Well if you're waking her for feeds to make sure then she should be alright...get her chunked up a bit! :haha:

Yup perfect antenatal really, if shes 2/5th's engaged explains why iv got limbs flying around my belly and ribs! Plus the foofy pains and the pressure down there when i walk!! lol. 

Oh and also the midwife said to me..."_so have you had any more contractions..?_", i was like EH?!! Apparently on saturday after the accident when they had baby on a trace for 30 mins i had a contraction!! They'd put it down in my notes, i didnt even realize!! Wondered what the tightening was!! :dohh:


----------



## randomxx

afternoon ladies

hayley ive got my fingers crossed you get to your scan

PC- you look lovely in your pics, make sure you get to your scan tomorrow hun just give yourself extra time to get there and take it slow

the snow is ment to get worse over the next 3 weeks, we've had it bad here think the problem with it is that when it turns to slush through the day because its so cold at night the slush freezes and it ends up ice its really treacherous to walk on! 

twiggy- glad your bp is back to normal hun, and great news at your antenatal 

Heidi- i still cant get over the fact that Sydnee is actually here lol, glad she's doing well and fingers crossed she keeps feeding

BW-:hugs::hugs: hope you feel better soon hun

NP- where are you???

well we went to paint the nursery last night and the 2 tins of paint were frozen solid so i was not a happy bunny! Also got my blood results back yesterday and i need iron tablets just waiting now to see if the doc will give me it in liquid form


----------



## twiggy56

Hi random hun :wave: Tins of paint were frozen?! Bloody hell...how do u have to defrost paint?! :rofl:

Where is callie today?! Shes been on fb...hmm its our 34 week day today as well!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Random you can get iron liquid from boots or even morrisons, no way was i gunna try and attempt to take the tabs, when i took them with P, they made me puke! the liquid is a lot better. 

frozen paint - ah i would have been well chuffed off... lets hope it dont effect the colour or anything 

Happy 34weeks Callie & Twigster !!!! xxxx


----------



## hayley x

:) Hope everyones had good days. happy 34 weeks girls.

i got to consultant ok, doppler scan went well her head is very far down, and shes weighing 5lb 3oz :cloud9: i have my growth scan in a week and a stretch and sweep in 3 weeks then induction a few days later if i'm fovourable :happydance: i can almost smell her cute baby smell now :haha: 

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Great news hayley.... xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah brilliant news Hayley! How nice to know it's not long until you meet her!

Happy 34 weeks Callie and Twiggy. 

I'm still huffing about my scan lol xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Great news about your app hayley! 5lb 3oz is a great weight! Very exciting now!

Well iv just got back from my first antenatal class, think i must've been the gobbiest person there! lol. I also was a bit of a know it all as you realise how much u learn from BnB!!! 

Claire, did they give u another scan app hun?


----------



## pinkclaire

It's ok Twiggy, I was the only one at mine who had changed, bathed or even held a newborn!

It's meant to be tomorrow if I can get there, it's also my mums birthday, her OH was meant to be flying over from Spain but he can't get over as all the airports are closed. I really hope I can make it to hers at least so she's not on her own! I haven't even got her a card lol.


----------



## 3 girlies

thats great news hayley :)

Well Sydnee is getting sleepier & she has to be woke up for her feeds now coz otherwise she would stay asleep all day & night. I think i will see how she feeds tonight & decide if i should ring the midwife in the morning. They said if she gets too worn out they will put her tube back in :( The massive responsibility of having a prem baby is starting to hit home now.

i cant wait till you all have your little babies too, feel a bit left out. I want someone else to have rock hard boobs & a saggy tummy too :blush: :haha: 

Right i'm off to bed, gonna set my alarm & make my little lady feed! Wish me luck xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Oh no! Thats rubbish her OH cant make it for her birthday, she must be gutted :nope: Well you can only do your best to get to her, im sure she'l appreciate you being there and wont even think about a card!

Really hope u can make it to your appointment hun, although i have a feeling you'l be trekking in the early hours to make it! Dont wana miss this one too! 

All the other couples at the antenatal were older than us though...made me feel a bit out of place but in the end i was the only one talking out in the group!! Next week is the one im looking forward to though...labour and delivery! Get to the good stuff! lol

Good luck with tonights feeds heidi!! Hope sydnee is good for mummy! And trust me, i cant wait to join the 'baby club'...im sick of the 'pregnancy club'!!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck 3girlies with Sydnee, send me some labour dust I'd quite happily have jimmy now while OH is here! Tbh I thought I would after the show and contractions but everything has just stopped although I should be greatful really as I'm not full term yet, just a few more days!

She is tiny though, just as well your an experienced mummy, if anyone can cope with it you can, just go with your instincts, and it won't be long until we join you in the baby club, and until then you can scare us with all the things that will happen to us!

Twiggy- they were all older than me at mine as well, is it private or NHS ones? I was really intimidated to start with (espesh as I was the only one on my own) but soon realised they were all more clueless than me and a couple of them told
me they were insecure by how old they felt lol. 

Now I've made some good contacts, I wouldn't sat we're best friends, but good enough to call up for coffee if I was feeling lonely xx


----------



## nervouspains

Hi ladies,

great news Hayley!

Omg I was snowed in yesterday- no tv/internet signel!
Hope Syndee had a good night 3girlies.

Just had my scan- I have another GTT on Mon and on 21st another scan- he is weighing 6lb 2oz already!!
His head and legs are normal, but his tummy is fatty lol, so lucky me has to drink that manky drink again.

Iv missed my first antinatal, but mw said its only the introduction so not too bad.

Only popping on quick.
It wont let me click on 'thanks' for some reason?? xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

we had a rough night, Sydnee wouldnt settle or feed & finally fell asleep at half 4!! she is soooooo amazing though so i cant complain, heres a few pics, she had a bath :) :cloud9:


https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/009-4.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/010-3.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/011-3.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/015-2.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/016-2.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/017-2.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/018-3.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/019-2.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/027-2.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/007-2.jpg


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh! She is so teeney weeney :cloud9: xxx


----------



## twiggy56

aww! How lovely...can i wake up to pictures of gorgeous little newborns everyday please!

How ADORABLE! I also cant believe how much that last one of her snuggled in her hat looks like her 4D pic in your avatar heidi!! The likeness is mad! The one in the towel really makes u realize how teeny she is...she could fit into the hood! She really is the size of paul's hand!! 

Hope u managed to get all the feeds in last night hun, despite her being up! Maybe that made it a bit easier no?

NP- cant believe max is 6lb 2oz already! He's one healthy sized wee boy! Did they give u an estimated birth weight? As in if u went to your due date?!


----------



## nervouspains

Hey twigs, no they didnt!
Im so scared im going to have a porker to push out lol!
I have another scan on the 21st so im really hoping he- at the most- would have only put on a pound.
I asked about induction and I was speaking to the registra (sp?) as my consultant was in theatre... he said that he would prob induce me at 40 weeks if I had diabeties, but otherwise he doesnt see a reason why he would need induce me, although I may have trouble delivaring naturally as they may not be able to get his shoulders out! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning!!

36 weeks yay!! im ready for him to come out now lol

callie that is a great size.. especially if he were to be born a bit earlier... 

Heidi- how tiny are her legs... she really is a cutie!

x


----------



## twiggy56

Happy 36 weeks BW!! :yipee: ONE week til fully cooked buba for you m'dear! You're soooo close!

Callie- surely if he's guna be too big to fit through your pelvis they would think about slightly earlier induction?! Thats pretty much them saying you're headed for a c-section if they think he might get too big for you to delivery naturally?!

BW- i was guna say about her legs! They're like little chicken legs! SO cute!!


----------



## nervouspains

Happy 36 weeks BW!!

I so hope he does, but hes nowhere near engaged yet! MW said he should do in the next couple of weeks- FX he will come around 37 weeks then :thumbup: lol wishful thinking!

Well he said that as his head & legs is of normal size, he should get out of my pelvis, but they may have trouble with his shoulders :shrug: although his head will be about 2 1/2cm bigger then it is now, as long as thats 'normal' the rest of his body should follow through?! Either way, im scared! lol

xx


----------



## Beautywithin

I think its BOY thing callie, i read so many posts about ladies having there babies early and its a girlie, but have hardly read any about boys being born a lil early or even on time! they tend to be late!! i still think my lil man will be 7lb ( something ) thats if he comes on time.... i wouldnt like to think what weigh he could be if i went 2 weeks over due lol...x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol same here- oh my poor hoo haa lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

shes fed alot better today. my dad got her some pampers micro nappies so they fit her nice now. :) 

Wow np, hes gonna be a really nice weight when hes born :happydance:

I am feeling like a hermit coz of the snow so might brave the cold weather & go to visit my sister. I'm not gonna drive i'm making paul lol. He went food shopping & came home with nothing i asked for i desperately need to get some decent food.

my boobs are killing today, you lot have this to come, oooooouchy!!!!!!! :)


----------



## AimeeM

Aww Heidi she is adorable! So tiny. I would be scared in case i broke her I'm so clumsy!
Glad she is feeding better today.

Haven't been on much cos mt PC is on the floor again to get my internet connection and i can't get comfy on the floor lol. Plus i been pre occupied with Marion for the wii it is bloody brill hehe.

Wow Calls he is such a good weight already! Kayden was 14 days overdue but with Max being that big already i doubt they will let you go over your due date. Didn't you say they wouldn't anyway with what happened with Angel?

Happy 36 weeks BW!


----------



## twiggy56

3 girlies said:


> shes fed alot better today. my dad got her some pampers micro nappies so they fit her nice now. :)

aww!!

Do you think there is any truth in the 'boys are more stubborn' thing? Now you mention it BW i cant remember seeing too many threads on wee boys making early entrances...hmm, im betting now im getting excited about baby's engagement that now she'l go over!! :dohh:

3g's when does your milk stop coming in? Seeing as you are bottle feeding sydnee and obv your boobs are still producing milk, how long does it take for them to go down? Do they just keep filling up until they are rock solid as you arent using any of the milk from them??! I can imagine thats really painful!!


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks ladies :D

Glad Syndee is feeding better today 3girlies :thumbup:
I bet she looks so cute in her new nappies!

:hi: Ams, we have missed you!
Well I asked him about that and he said 'no, unless the mw's know something I dont'
So I guess not :(
He said unless I have diabeties (they would induce me at 40 weeks then) he see's no reason for me to have a prem baby, even with this weight so he wouldnt induce me early! Ffs, I really wanted to be induced rather then wait around for natural labor!
If they let me go over- I have a feeling il prob end up with a c-section, which is not really what I want, id rather have him earlier! At least I get another scan though.
The lady who scanned me gave me 2 photos- I dont know why though! One looks like they got there hand and wiped the screen with white over black, and the other one is black with 1 circle which is his eye! What was the point?! :dohh: xx


----------



## rachyh1990

hello everyone eep im 35 wees today :D im so annoyed with income support they rejected my claim a couple of weeks ago, then i had to make a new claim (i got rejected because of a mistake they had made) nd now i have to wait to here back again. meant to be moving into my new house on saturday, but it hasnt been definitley confirmed so i cant order my sofa so i wont have anything to sit on at first!!! grrr!! its not my week!! xxx


----------



## randomxx

afternoon ladies 

BW- :happydance: woohoo on 36 weeks not long to go now in the grand scheme of things

callie- i think thats a great weight and i dont think you have diabetes so i wouldn't worry to much about that

heidi- Sydnee is gorgeous and sooo tiny, glad she is feeding better hun

i read in the paper today that scientists have said that breast milk is no better for baby's health than formula the only benefits to breast are a slight increase in IQ and bonding with mum and baby

got my liquid iron and its minging makes me want to spew! was over seeing OH's friend last night their youngest is 7 weeks old now and hes lovely i was having a hold and my little man started kicking the babies back lol think he was jealous! 

i am now officially fed up with being pregnant i dont like what it does to my emotions, i cant get comfy, my engagement ring has had to come off because my fingers are swollen oh yeah and i cant have bloody sex!!! so im not happy lol sorry for the wee rant ladies 

oh and sorry ive not been on much just cant be bothered with anything these days lol just want to stay in bed half the time lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah random I know how you feel x

ah Heidi I love the new photos she's so tiny! I bet the girls love her so much xx

I'm sat at the hospital waiting for my scan, fx everything is ok I hope so!

Happy 36 weeks BW xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hope your scan goes ok pc xxx


----------



## twiggy56

claire let us know how scan goes! hope everythings ok! :hugs:

Ahh random im with ya! Im so sick of being pregnant now, seriously i just want to be a mummy now!! :hissy: Im never comfy...only time i actually had good sleep last night was when jamie got up and left to go to work, my body pillow was in _just_ the right position and i got like a full un-interrupted 2 hrs or something!

congrats on 35 weeks rachy :flower:


----------



## randomxx

twiggy- im with you on that as soon as OH leaves and ive got the full bed i can sleep for ages lol oh by the way is your little girl going to be just Bella or iss it going to be Isabella shortened to Bella??:winkwink:


----------



## twiggy56

I'l give u credit for trying hun!! :coolio:

I should maybe try and do what iv done with MIL- throw you all off with some horrendous name...this week its 'Belinda'!! :rofl:

I feel so bad but OH puts his stink breath in my face in the night, i need to turn every 2 mins, toilet breaks, pins&needles, bad/crazy dreams, waking up thirsty/hungry....its just damn IMPOSSIBLE!!! As soon as he gets up i seem to be getting good sleep! Strange coz i usually love the cuddles!!

How long is everyones OH's getting off work? Jamie's paternity leave is 2 weeks at 80% pay which i thought was pretty decent!! And think he's taking an extra week of holidays ontop of that so he'l be with me and bubs for 3 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Beautywithin

twiggy56 said:


> I'l give u credit for trying hun!! :coolio:
> 
> I should maybe try and do what iv done with MIL- throw you all off with some horrendous name...this week its 'Belinda'!! :rofl:
> 
> I feel so bad but OH puts his stink breath in my face in the night, i need to turn every 2 mins, toilet breaks, pins&needles, bad/crazy dreams, waking up thirsty/hungry....its just damn IMPOSSIBLE!!! As soon as he gets up i seem to be getting good sleep! Strange coz i usually love the cuddles!!

 
Twigster- Tell your MIL you are gunna name her bianca hehe


LOL that made me laugh, B does that aswell, im forever pushing him away in the night.. its worse, when he has had a curry, and farts aswell. soon as he goes to work, i move into the middle of the bed, and snuggle up x


----------



## pinkclaire

I sleep better once OH gets out lol. He does the same gets right in my face, I can barely breath as it is I keep telling him to get out of my face and he wants kisses, no chance lol. 

So I had my scan, the head is engaged and really low down and it's clear of the placenta so it's all go for the birth I want hopefully! She was a little concerned about the fluid around the baby and said the placenta was a bit small but still in the normal range.

I'm having curry and sex tonight see if I can move things along!


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh all sounds good claire, i will skip on curry, but will try the sex lol x


----------



## pinkclaire

I've got my bottle of gaviscon ready for afterwards! (the curry that is but you never know lol)


----------



## Beautywithin

:lol: i cant stand that stuff, im fine as long as i lay on the left, if i lay on the right my heartburn gets terrible x


----------



## pinkclaire

Haha thats funny because I am the opposite I'm fine if I'm on my right!

I thought if the baby was far down the heartburn would stop? Actually thinking about it I have been better today! Maybe jimmy engaged today? I'll see how I get on with this curry!


----------



## Beautywithin

Wouldnt you mind having him/her now??? i think i would be totally happy after 37 weeks, afterwise i would worry something is wrong

Defo think it will be you and MS to go next.. then me with any luck x


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah I would worry, I'm just fed up now! From Tuesday would be good, knowing my luck it will be 5 weeks time! Ahhh the thought


----------



## twiggy56

gawd, claire i cant believe you're term on tuesday...iv just realised- thats MAD!! You're properly 2 weeks ahead of me! No fair! :hissy: lol!

Speaking of...iv got horrific heartburn! gah! Made us a pasta bake for tea with garlic bread...im regretting the garlic bread BIG TIME now :cry:

claire/BW ru girls taking RLT? My midwife advised it from 37 weeks but i think il start at 36!! Need 2 be drinking it a good couple weeks for it 2 have any effect anyway!!


----------



## Beautywithin

i started taking it yday twigster, is gross, but is bareable with sweetners.. and it makes Adam go loopy in there, so he must like it... noticed tho my BH increased last night after i took it! didnt think it was meant to do that x


----------



## twiggy56

Oh did it?! Its not meant to do that :wacko:

Iv only ever felt one contraction, and that was on saturday after the accident, and the only reason i knew thats what it was is because they had the trace on me and in my notes it said i had a contraction! Just felt tight in my belly...

im not a fan of herbal teas so il probably be putting sweetners in it too BW!!


----------



## 3 girlies

it is really snowing here now :happydance: it looks so pretty.


----------



## twiggy56

Where are all these chatterboxes today?!

im usually the last one on here! :rofl:


----------



## Beautywithin

Moring, or should i say afternoon, 


was having a few pains last night, not sure if it was just from the pizza i had tho....

we have had more snow aswell.. i bloody hope it clears by monday, got so much to do next week 

x


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello everyone!

Well I was so ill after my curry really not trying that again! Yucky, was being sick all night. 

Ooh it should be 3 girlies today, but she's arrived! So happy 36 weeks MS, she hasn't been on here for ages, we need to get her back on! 

Oh Twiggy I remembered you were along about time off, hubby has been told he gets a week off now which is good, we didn't think we would get that, they are being much better now we're married! Xx


----------



## AimeeM

Hi everyone just updating, have been for my scan.

My placenta is 4.7cm's away from the cervix so ok to give birth natural. Now the weight part, the scan woman said they dont give lbs and oz's because it it totally inaccurate but she measured his tummy circumferance and it was 36+6 weeks! So over three weeks ahead.
So when i saw the consultant and said i was concerned he was 3 weeks bigger, she said oh it is probably wrong as scans are so innacurate i don't know why they bother doing them for weight.

So now i am worried i am gonna have a huge baby again and they dont give a crap.
I asked her about being induced on my due date and she said no and that it would be a sweep if i get to 40+7 and induced from 10 days to 14 days past due date. 
Anyway... so then i said could i be induced at 10 then cos i am not happy about going to 14 days and she said if there were some beds maybe but if there were no beds then no! So i am not happy today.

I am now going to wait till 37 weeks and drink loads of raspeberry leaf tea, have loads of sex and eat the hottest things i can find.

On a plus we got a letter today saying that we will get the surestart money in the accound on Monday so some shopping should make me happier lol :D

Hope everyone is well today xx


----------



## Beautywithin

B is allowed 2 weeks off... but on flat pay, and we wouldnt be able to manage, so B is taking a week off then going back, my Dad is gunna take a week off, then my bro is coming down for a week, then B is gunna take another week off when my bro heads back.. so i will have plenty of help for the first 4 weeks lol 

Ah Aimee what a pain... typically tho they dont seem to give a crap, our hos here lets you go 14days over aswell. hopefully that wont be the case for us x


----------



## AimeeM

I hope not... going to look at the best ways to set labour off hehe!

Are you on about paternity leave? Wayne wont get paid cos he hasn't been at his job long enough :( I hope he might be able to swap shifts arround though to fit it in better.


----------



## hayley x

:( I cant believe they was like that with you Aimee :growlmad: Maybe discuss it with your midwife? she MIGHT be able to give you a sweep earlier than 40 weeks :shrug: xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Well thats a bit shitty of them aimee! I think our hospital is 12 days over, i will be a force to be reckoned with if im still pregnant in bloody MARCH!!!

I think coz its my first baby i want jamie here for the full 3 weeks if he can get them...im guna be so scared when he leaves!! You ladies will have to help me from becoming a nervous wreck!!

Hayley did u get seen to last night ok? Saw ur other thread...hope they got u monitored! Cant believe they'd even refuse you in the first place! :grr:


----------



## AimeeM

she said the MW can sweep you at 40 weeks but i never heard that before!

I just want to go in to labour naturaly, much more fun that way :)


----------



## twiggy56

yeah aimee i want to go naturally as well...i hope its really dramatic- like i dont want none of this 'water's trickling' nonsense....i wasnt a full-on 'pop' and a gush!!!! :rofl:

i want to give jamie the fonecall that will make him crap his pants too!!! :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

Good news about delivery Aimee, rubbish about the other stuff!

Ms has text me her induction date, it's the 1st of Feb so not long at all! Xx


----------



## AimeeM

Wow the first of Feb!! Wicked stuff, is it the planned c-sec or is she trying VBAC?


----------



## AimeeM

I know twiggs i can't wait to tell Wayne is it happening. Even better if he is with me at the time and i can see his face when i tell him hehe.
.


----------



## AimeeM

Happy 35 weeks Hayley :D


----------



## randomxx

afternoon ladies

aimee- great news about the delivery just nag your midwife and hopefullyt she will do your sweep at 40 weeks other than that long walks, plenty of sex, curry, RLT and pineapple


BW- how you feeling now hun have the BH calmed down

Twiggy- go on give us a wee hint to your princesses name and remember we wont fall for beyonce, belinda or any other crazy one lol (i know its Isabella/Bella)

PC- get eating that pineapple lol

happy 35 weeks Hayley


----------



## AimeeM

I have just looked at my notes and i noticed it says EFW:2412.0g, so i googled it and it says it is 5.3 lbs.

Don't see why the hospital lied and said they wouldn't give a weight when it is on the notes for me to see!


----------



## AimeeM

Hi random haven't seen you for a while :wave: hows you?


----------



## 3 girlies

thats bad that they wont induce you earlier than that Aimee. fingers crossed it takes you by surprise early :winkwink:

Its really getting close now, everyone getting into the last few weeks. It still feels strange that ive missed out on a whole 5 weeks of pregnancy. All the feeling huge bit!! Mind you i didnt get any extra stretch marks or need stitches so it had its bonuses :thumbup: 

sorry to bore you all (again) but i took some cute piccies today....:blush:

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/005-3.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/007-3.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/009-5.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/014-2.jpg


----------



## AimeeM

Awww Heidi she is gorgeous! She looks so content! And the pic at the top with your 3 girlies is sooo sweet! I bet you are so happy :D

Your lucky you got your pregnancy cut short, get to miss the worst bit!


----------



## twiggy56

AWWWW!!! (i cant believe how much i just 'aww'd' at my computer screen lol) You're not boring us AT ALL heidi!! Im loving seeing piccies of your darling little girl!! Reese and Rox look like the proudest big sisters ever! Absolutely beaming with pride, little cuties!

Aimee 5lb 3oz sounds spot on to me?! They sounds totally incompetent at this hospital of yours? Do they like torturing women by letting them go over and refusing them sweeps?! Jeez...

Yay for MS! 1st Feb...bloomin heck! ahhh! Bet shes well excited! My jealousy is creeping in again now...:rofl:

random! huny! Shneaky! Baby bella wont be very happy with you...:coolio: or is it?! :haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

MS is having a c-section!

Well I've pretty much packed my hospital bag, or bags I should say!

Aimee- they didn't give me a weight either, humm I will look at my notes as well!

Ooh i love the piccies 3girlies, she's so cute, keep them going! Don't worry about missing out we can do enough moaning for you to realise your better off! I haven't got any stretch marks yet so I'm thinking if I can have jimmy in the next couple of weeks I might be ok lol. Wish you could chose your own date!


----------



## randomxx

hi Aimee im okay just really tired and fed up lol what about you?

twigs- i bet you change her name now that i know it lol (at least thats what im going to believe if its not Bella you call her)

3girlies- keep the pics coming i love seeing your wee girlie, thats a great picture with her sisters and the one underneath it looks like it was professionally done! i think all your girls look alike think the only difference between roxie and reese is eye and hair colour they are really pretty girls!

OH is doing the 2nd coat of the nursery just now and its not looking good hes rushing it so it looks really patchy but im resevring judgement until its dry! im working 2mz i finish at 6 and then hes invited his mate over with his gf and his 4 kids oldest 6, then 4yr old, then 17months then a 7 week old. Plus his other friend is coming with his gf! hes cooking mexican so no doubt i'll be dying with heartburn 2mz night!


----------



## hayley x

Aww heidi your girls are gorgeous :cloud9:

aimee - our babies are weighing the same atm, at my scan on weds she was 2404 which is 5lb 3oz. i have another scan on thurs so will be interesting to see how she grows :) Anyone else have anymore scans? xxx


----------



## AimeeM

I won't have anymore now. The consultant gave the green light for a normal delivery. GULP!! Now i know it defo wont be a c-sect i have got hardly any time to get my head around the fact it will be a normal birth. I have been ignoring that fact lol!

I can't wait to see how much she has grown Hayley :D

PC, the weight was above where they put the measurements on the front page and it said EFW.

Random, i am really tired atm too and keep getting sharp pains here and there xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I found it aimee! It was 2605 which according to google is 5lb 11oz, I'd say that was pretty reasonable for 36+2 what do you think? I suppose that would be about 8lb at 40 weeks? X


----------



## Beautywithin

Heidi you must be so proud 3 beautiful lil girls xx

Iv been having real bad BH allday and he is moving about mad, im glad he is just its very uncomfortable x


----------



## pinkclaire

Hey BW how you feeling Hun?

It really hurts when they move doesn't it! Me and M went to the cinema and jimmy was bumping around everywhere! I thought I was going to have to leave! X


----------



## Beautywithin

i cant go anywhere without wanting to left my top up and watch him move

still getting BH every 10mins, and feels like i need to go a wee, and when i try i cant.. great looks like i wont be getting any sleep tonight x


----------



## randomxx

BH- how you feeling now hun?

Aimee- woohoo on the normal delivery are you pleased??

twigs- i cant find the post about the letter we talk far to much lol but i still think its Bella or Isabella and if when shes born you announce her name as something else ill just think you've changed it

im getting a bit worried everyone keeps commenting on how small my bump is i know i measured a week under at my last mw appointment but i dont feel like it has grown any either if that makes sense and its almost two weeks until my next midwife appointment! hes moving about in there but every movement is agony


----------



## pinkclaire

Don't listen to other people random, I got this then the same people would say I looked big a couple of weeks later! A week under is nothing I was 3cm under at one of mine and my midwife isn't worried, plus I've had a scan now and other than the fluid the baby is fine. That's all it is I haven't got much fluid you could be the same? If your midwife isn't worried you shouldn't be I would say xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

Sydnee is 4lb 2oz now so she is starting to gain weight :yipee:

how is everyone today? Paul is back at work tomorrow, coz hes self employed he doesnt get paid when he's off, i really wish he didnt have to go back yet :(


----------



## nervouspains

Hi ladies, just a quick visit :)

hope your all well :)

Fab news about MS! Not long now hun!

3girlies- love the piccys keep them coming!! And great news about her weight gain, and for drinking 2oz last night :D

Happy 34 weeks to Aimee today!

xxxx


----------



## randomxx

thanks PC think im just feeling sorry for myself and letting everything get to me and wory me plus im fighting with OH but thats coz hes a pain in the backside!

3giries- great news about Sydnee glad she's started gaining weight that must be a load of your mind

Aimee- wahoo on 34 weeks not long now hun 

NP- :hi: hun how are you??


----------



## Beautywithin

Dont listen to other people Random, i get people saying even now my bump is small. and some saying its really huge... did you manage to paint the nursery?


Yay to sydnee gaining weight! ah B will only have a week off aswell Heidi, you got plenty of family and friends around to help you?

Im still getting BH pretty bad, and getting a cold to top it off... iv seriously had enough now, you ladies are gunna have to help me get thru the next couple of weeks

x


----------



## AimeeM

Thanks all, i forgot i was 34 weeks today! =)


----------



## hayley x

Great news about sydnee :)

Congrats on 34 weeks aimee.

i'm going mad i keep dreaming about my pram :haha: hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Great news about Sydnee Heidi! Rubbish about Paul back to work, M only gets a week off as well not looking forward to that!

Oh BW I know just how you feel, now M's back to work, I've got nothing to do but sit and incubate this baby for god knows how long, my hips are so painful I don't dare go anywhere cos I can hardly walk, so boring! 

Happy 34 weeks Aimee xx


----------



## hayley x

:dance: nearly 37 weeks claire, where has the time gone? We will all have our babies before we know it :D xxx


----------



## randomxx

BW- yeah the paint turned out okay once defrosted lol, tho OH rushed that much he got it on the coving so now have to emulsion all of that, gloss the skirting and doors and put up the border before we move any of his furniture in and OH thinks hes got all the time in the world to do it! 

ladies you'se managed well to get as far as you have without getting fed up ive had enough now i dont like it at all and i feel as tho im not even excited about the arrival of him either 

OH told me tonight that my double chin is always there now and that i should expect it as im pregnant, also he wont feel my belly when the little man moves as it freaks him out and hes felt it once so why does he have to feel it again

god ladies im sorry for the rant just had to vent


----------



## 3 girlies

thanks girls, yeah pretty rubbish that he has to go back to work but at least i havent had stitches or anything so i feel back to normal already!

I was so pissed off earlier, pauls mum & sister had a go at me coz pauls brother read Sydnee's name on facebook before we had a chance to tell him what she was called, he hasnt bothered phoning or visiting coz he's got the hump. His mum said i've really upset him :growlmad: Its my bloody baby, if he'd have bothered phoning he'd know her name!! I felt a bit emotional today anyway (obviously you do after giving birth) & they really ganged up on me. My week has been amazing, why do people always try to ruin it??

Rant over lol!!

Its so exciting to see whos going to be next, im not going to the baby section until you lot come with me :)


----------



## 3 girlies

Random, paul was the same, he only felt Sydnee kick a few times & didnt show alot of interest, its so different now shes here though. Also i couldnt bond with her when she was inside me, even after the 4d scan i couldnt imagine her being here. As soon as they put her on me i cried, it feels like shes always been here :)


----------



## twiggy56

Happy 34 weeks Aims!! :yipee:

Random- just ignore peoples opinions on your bump, they aren't experts but love to sound like they are and tell u its 'small' when they are no medical expert and dont think before they say these things and how it would make u worry. Just ignore them hun :hugs:

yay for sydnee gaining weight! clever little bean being good for mummy and feeding like a pro! :happydance: I still cant believe shes here lol...think im still in shock for you! :rofl: _*Happy 1 week sydnee*_!! 

BW- hugs for you hun :hugs: u do seem to be getting a pretty shitty deal with things, we'l help u get thru the rest...you're getting so close now luv- im betting you or claire next! 

Well me and jamie went to see Avatar in 3D today- my greatest achievement of sitting on my ass for a total of 3 HOURS!!! I took a pillow to wedge in my back and got an isle seat...total of 2 toilet breaks- not too shabby i thought!! Oh yeah and film was good too...:rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm really glad you said that about bonding Heidi, I'm really worried about not bonding with my baby, it does amaze me when baby moves, but I can't quite link that to a person? Although I'd be devestated if anythin went wrong now, oh not sure what my point is but hopefully one of you get what I mean! And don't worry about pauls brother, his loss he doesn't know, you've got more important things to worry about just let them get on with it, doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things! 

Random- men know all the right things to say don't they! Xxx


----------



## AimeeM

I am having a lot of problems getting on b&b lately it wont let me on and keeps saying there is a connection problem.

Random everyone says my bump is small too which pisses me off but i have a long body so that is why xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning! 

Random - some men are just like that, they have no idea how to be around there pregnant partner.. my ex was the same he spoilt my pregnancy with Paris

i think we all go thru a stage of feeling as you do.... as much as i try, i cant imagine Adam here, which is strange, because 3 or maybe ( 5 weeks max ) a new person will be added to our family, and im so excited, i try and imagine what the birth will be like, what he will look like, but get nothing, right now it just feels im going to be pregnant forever more

i was the same with paris, and soon as they put her in my arms, words cant explain the love i felt.... iv always said, i never really new just how much i could love someone till i had her! 

B and Paris have lost interest in my bump now, P is getting frustrated and keeps saying when he coming out, and when i say to B look ( my bump is going wild ) he looks for a min then goes back to watch telly, so it seems im the only one who could sit and watch my belly move allday, x



Twigster- well done, i wouldnt dream of going cinema at the moment, i cant get comfy sitting on my sofa, and my belly constantly itches, so all i would want to do is left my top up lol

Aimee- i have had trouble loggin on last couple of days, as if the site is down or something?! seems to be ok today tho ( touch wood ) 

x


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning BW- how are you today? 

Twiggy- sorry didn't see your last post last night for some reason! I went to see that on Boxing day it's a brilliant film isn't it! Me and M love going to the cinema, that is one thing I will really miss, we'll have to get everything on DVD instead!

Happy 31 weeks today Random xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

im still feeling crap-trying not to moan tho, im sure most of it is down to having low iron levels, feels like its more then that tho, i really had to drag myself out of bed this morn to take P to school x


claire 37weeks tomoz,,,,,, party time me thinks........ lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies!

BW- :hugs: Im sorry your feeling like this, but soon enough he will be here! lets face it, at the most you probably have 3-4 weeks to go!! Which is nothing!
Its going to be lovely, I cant wait to see who pops with a boy first! lol

I feel the same, sometimes I cant believe that im going to have a baby- yes even now lol.
I feel guilty for feeling the feelings such as 'omg its never going to me just me and OH again' 'I wont be able to do anything I want alone again' etc, yet if anything were to happen, id be deverstated... and well, this is what I said I always wanted...
I hate telling people these feelings because I know when I was ttc, and I read things like that I thought to myself 'well how selfish, I would do anything to be pregnant' and now here I am in the position and can understand why some women feel this way...

But then on the other hand, when I am washing his clothes I get so excited thinking im really having a baby, MY own baby, something OH and I made together through our love, and I get so scared something is going to happen because, surely I cant be lucky enough to have a child of my own? sorry if I sound :fool:

I get scared about bonding as well, what if I dont get that bond straight away, what if I have PND? But then I think, well if I do get that bond, I will feel angry with myself for ever doubting that I wouldnt :( I just cant win lol


I had my blood test this morning- negative again for diabeties, so he is just a big boy!
I have a scan next thurs so im looking forward to seeing how much he has grown, and what may happen next... xxx


----------



## twiggy56

BW your post was lovely! Everyone says about the instant unconditional love u feel when u hold your baby in your arms 4 the 1st time, i cant wait 2 experience it...coz im a bit like aimee at the moment...i can feel her movements and kicks but cant quite connect it to a little face/person?

Yeah claire the film was pretty amazing...the colours in the night times were beautiful! The 3D really made it pretty special! I was also just so pleased with myself that i sat through it lol.

Im up for this '37 week party' tomorrow, its such a big deal- claire you're TERM! Start doing everything to get that buba outta there!! :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

All your thoughts sound normal to me NP! I had a breakdown about 10 times over the weekend cos of all the same thoughts! Having a baby is a huge deal, and the fact we're worried shows we're going to be good mums xx

37 week party, wahoo, think I might by some chocolate cake ready to eat on my own lol.


----------



## randomxx

hi ladies thanks for all your nice words last night think i was just having a bad day and i cant tell OH coz he doesn't understand lol

31weeks today :happydance:

claire- you should know by now that you have to share chocolate cake with us all!!! 

NP- great news about the test 

i want to see this film now but not sure i could hack 3hours in the cinema

*bring on the babies*


----------



## twiggy56

Happy 31 weeks random luv! :happydance:

claire i will eat chocolate cake in unison with you tomorrow!! U know me...wouldnt say no to any occasion that requires me to eat chocolate cake!! :rofl:

:wave: Hi callie hun! Good news about the bloods...think Max is just guna come out a gorgeous wee chubby cheeked baby! Im actually really looking forward to seeing everyones babies, and what they look like! We have been talking about these wee people for how many months now...and soon we will all see who we have been reffering to as 'Adam', 'Jimmy', 'Max'...etc etc!

will be so amazing really!


----------



## nervouspains

Yay thanks twigs I cant wait either :D

Happy 31 weeks random! Oooh 31 weeks not long now!!

The only thing I am worried about, is the doctor said they may ahve trouble delivering him as his shoulders may get stuck... then they bring the ventose in... im scared!! I dont want a delivery like that... thats why I could possibly see a c-section being performed xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Callie would u be ok with a c-section? If you're honest with yourself does it bother you or would u actually prefer it....?!

Maybe ask at your next MW app if they would consider a c-section if you are really worried about the shoulders in a natural birth? Although i do remember you saying that they originally said no to c-section because of the shoulders...and natural birth was still fine?

but if it worries you..?


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks twigs, I will have a word with her, maybe they will tell me more or express any concerns at next weeks scan? :shrug:

I wouldnt mind I supppose as my hoohaa wouldnt change lol, but I did want to avoid a c-section because of the not being able to drive/ excercise etc and I really wanted to try and get back in to my old kind of routine- I would hate to be house bound! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

twiggy you mention that instant unconditional love, well i had such a hard time when Reese was born, she was taken away for oxygen straight after she was born so i didnt get to see her, it took a while for that bond to form for us. I know its not unusual but i felt so guilty coz i didnt feel what they say you should :( It took a few weeks to really believe she was mine. I think its normal to worry, i worry all the time, just coz i want to be the best mum i can be, the pressure is huge but its sooooo worth it. :)


I have been a bit uncomfy today, my tummy feels really tender. I made a doctors appointment but i couldnt handle taking all 3 girls with me so i cancelled it. Its prob just my body going back to pre pregnancy or something!!


i had my haircut today, its lovely, i feel quite pampered for a change lol


----------



## nervouspains

Lol ooh I cant wait until my materinty leave starts, then im going to have a pedicure and hair cut lol.

The sides of my mouth are terrible today, they have really flammed up :(

Random- loving the fb pics hun :thumbup:

3girlies- anymore piccys for us? :blush: lol xxx


----------



## twiggy56

yeah NP the recovery afterwards of a c-section is pretty off-putting when u compare it to a natural birth...and my mum was saying, an episiotomy or a tear actually heal extremely quickly...so if u dont like the idea of the c-section just go with the natural birth, if the shoulders are difficult and u need a cut then the recovery time will be much more minimal than from a c-section!

Heidi- i can imagine feeling the guilt if the bond isnt made straight away, however its not your fault in circumstances like yours was with Reese. You make me feel so excited to be a mummy, i think ur a fab mum to your girls...:flower:

I agree with callie, more piccies?! Want to see that gorgeous wee girlie of yours putting on the pounds!! :yipee:


----------



## nervouspains

I feel so awful, well, I have since about 2 this morning, iv been feeling really sick on and off all day, and keep getting upset belly pains :( its not good- oh and I keep getting hot too! xx


----------



## twiggy56

I dont feel so great today either callie, OH was snoring BAD last night coz he's getting a cold- so i couldnt sleep even though i was exhausted :cry: and now i'l prob get this cold he's brought home from work now too...urgh!!! :grr:

my belly pains have been bad too, im starting to wonder whether it maybe is braxtons?!

Is BW ok? She hasnt posted since she was saying she didnt feel right on our thread at half 11 this morning? Hope shes alright...:shrug:


----------



## nervouspains

I know I was wondering about her and where PC was ?? MS is pi**ed because her internet is still not up yet!

God im so tired! hurry up 5.30!

I wonder what BH feel like, because sometimes im wondering if I have had one, or not :shrug: I dont know what to compare it too? lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm here! Can't remember anything I read though :blush: god I've got such a baby brain at the moment!


----------



## twiggy56

oh there u are claire!

Dont be going quiet on us...coz from tomorrow onwards if u have a 'quiet spell' we'l all be on high alert for labour news!! 

:rofl:


----------



## AimeeM

Can get on properly at last! I was taking AGES! I have also been bad today with really bad tummy pains and tmi runs :( thought it was labour at one point. Makes me realise how close we all are!

3g's hope Sydnee is well and feeding good xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i was just putting Sydnee in her jim jams & she started struggling to breathe, she was gasping & went bright red, i picked her up & she was really dribbling, but thick dribble if you get what i mean, she was really panicking & had her back arched. Its scared the shit out of me, what if she does it at night? I'm not gonna be able to sleep now. Ive never experienced it with Reese & Roxie. Does anyone know what it could be? why would she have loads of thick dribble? She seems ok now, paul made her a bottle & shes drinking it.


----------



## randomxx

3girlies- give the emergency doctor a ring or NHS24 if your worried that way you can ease your mind im sure its nothing serious but best to get some advice


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah gonna phone my midwife in a minute i think, i had to scoop it out her mouth


----------



## randomxx

im not surprised you panicked hun i would have aswell as long as she is okay and is feeding now but best to get things checked out for peace of mind


----------



## AimeeM

I'd take her to the A and E and get her checked over if i were you hun. Just to be on the safe side. Could it be mucos left over from the birth obstructing her airways? I hope she is ok let us know xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i phoned the midwife number on my notes & the midwife said its normal :shock: she said just to wind her if it happens again. I've never heard of a newborn choking being "normal" before. She started coughing a minute ago but shes asleep again on pauls chest now. I always seem to get horrible midwives whenever i phone them. I just wanted them to put my mind at ease not make me feel like im being over anxious :(


----------



## twiggy56

holy shit, heidi...i would have totally panicked as well!! Thats damn scary...did the midwife give u an explanation as to what it was if it was so 'normal'?!

Im not an expert, im not even experienced with newborns but i would have thought that wasnt right...she was showing signs of distress?!

you'r probably not going to be able to sleep now, keep a close eye on her and if you are really worried, id even take her straight into hospital!!


----------



## hayley x

If she was struggling to breathe i would definately take her straight up to the hospital. I really hope she's ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## randomxx

morning all

3girlies- how is Sydnee now?

im going back to bed its far too early lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hope Sydnee is ok 3girlies! Sounds very scary, don't know what I would do!

Let us know how you got on last night, bet your shattered xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

how is Sydnee Heidi??!!!

Happy 37 weeks Claire xx


just had a big arguement with my dad, almost had a panic attack, gawd knows why i let myself get in that state
x


----------



## nervouspains

Omg never thought id see you on so early random hun lol

Yes, how is Sydnee doing?? Did you go to the hospital? I cant believe the mw brushed it off so casually!!

Last night, OH MY GOD, I honestly thought I was going to go in to labor!
I was sooooo nauseas last night- I was even sick once, and my bump was really tight at the top, and tmi I needed the toilet lol and oh it was just horrid :(
It hurt to sit down, so I was pacing around, but that made me feel more sick.
So finalyl I went for a lay down and propped myself up with lots of pillows and layed on my left side- I felt much better and he was moving loads, so I guess I just had a funny turn :shrug:

Happy 37 weeks PC!!! Whoooo hello term!!! :cake:

BW- everything ok hun?

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

My dad came round this morning because he is off, and he said to me i look dam miserable, and that Paris will pick up on it, 
and that no matter how im feeling, i should just smile and get on with things

this got me so angry, hate getting in a state, but thats my dad for ya, when it comes to me, he hardly can ever say anything nice.... 

Men just dont understand, times like this i wish i had a mum about 

x


----------



## nervouspains

Oh BW :hugs:
Men never say the right thing, when it was Angels anniversery date, I told my dad and he gave me a look as if to say 'so what?'
I suppose they dont realise or look at the past & negative, they only see whats infront of them now.

Dont let him get to you, he doesnt know what it feels like to be a hormonal women normally, let alone a pregnant one lol xxxx


----------



## nervouspains

Ouch my bump hurts... My friend at work just pressed on my tummy- all around, I told her to stop when it felt like she was trying to squeeze him out!
I guess its the way he is laying because its right under my ribs xxx


----------



## randomxx

BW- :hugs: just ignore your dad hun hes just another silly man that thinks being preggers is easy. theres a reason why men dont have babies and ive now guessed it we get on with things (fair enough we might not look happy about it but we still get on with it) men couldn't cope they would have gave up after first trimester!

NP- i went back to sleep :blush: but im having a rough nights sleep i hate the fact that i wake up every time i turn over and cant get bloody comfy

PC- happy full term hun and just for you heres a :flasher::tease::flasher:

NP- you need a hands off my bump t-shirt lol are you feeling a bit better now

Aimee & 3girlies- where are you???


----------



## 3 girlies

Sydnee seems ok, we didnt sleep much coz shes been really restless since last night. i gave her a dummy & shes finally asleep on me. Im exhausted :(

np hope you are ok, take it easy, it sounded exactly like how i felt in labour. :hugs:

bw :hugs: men are idiots (most of the time) dont let him get to you xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Thanks ladies im feeling a lot better!!

Ah heidi, thats the bit im worried about, when P was born, i was getting no sleep, i just kept looking at her at night, i was scared she was gunna choke or something....lets hope sydnee feels better soon! xx

NP-eat some chocolate that will make your lil man move about and hopefully away from them ribs lol xx

Random- you feeling better ? Has your B come to realise, why you want the nursery finished lol xx

Claire- where are you?!! 37 WEEKS WOMAN.... we want cake to celebrate along with you 

x


----------



## randomxx

glad sydnee is okay hun

i think PC has went back to sleep she was awake earlier but hasn't replied to my last txt

well hes relented a wee bit think bcz i broke down last night hes going to bring over all the wee ones stuff from his dads tonight so i can start washing his clothes and have at least his moses basket and stuff set up in our room! and hes going to try get his room finished by the end of the week!


----------



## AimeeM

Hi ladies, been out and about today, got some new towels and toothbrush etc for hospital bag.

BW :hugs: I agree with NP men only see the here and now and try not to let him bother you.

Heidi hope you manage to get some rest today any Sydnee does too.

Happy 37 weeks PC!

Random i love your bump pic i don't think you look small. It is a nice neat boy bump and round about the same size as mine!

NP i have been feeling the same. I keep getting tummy pain and feeling right hot and uncomfortable. I really think he is going to come early. I don't think my body is going to hold out for much longer, i just feel like he is on his way anytime.
Watch i will have jinxed myself and he will be late now!

It felt good to be out today even if it was only to town. I have felt like a prisoner withthe snow cos i hardly been out cos i don't want to fall.


----------



## twiggy56

:yipee:_*Happy Term Day Claire!!*_ :yipee:

wow, thats so exciting! Out you come now jimmy!! :happydance:


BW- ur dad sounds a bit like my dad...he's a 'just get on with it kind of man' too. But if u need to vent you know we're all here for that stuff! Its what we do best...so take no notice of him brushing it off- and if u need to have a down day..we're all here to get u thru it (and probably enjoy having a moan along with you! lol) :hugs:

NP- that sounds scary! Im getting a lot of wierd tummy feelings too, scares the hell outta me!

aimee, im feeling like a bit of a prisoner right now...it is good to get myself out but im scared to go in the car again after the accident, scared to catch something coz everyone is coughing everywhere, and scared il slip and fall on a slushy/icy pavement!! :dohh:

Heidi im glad syndee's ok, but bless- u must be shattered. I think worrying alone takes it out of you, its like mental exhaustion as well as physical...maybe just catch a nap when you can. Although id be watching her like a hawk as well so i know it must be hard...:hugs:

I had a rubbish night last night i didnt sleep hardly any coz jamie's got a cold and is snoring to rival an plane landing!! I had to take the sofa cushions and sleep on the floor with a blanket in the nursery!! think he felt really guilty when he came thru in the morning and there was me asleep on the floor, he hadnt realized id gone thru!


----------



## nervouspains

Thank you ladies :hugs:

I just had a KFC and he seemed to like that and has now moved :thumbup: lol

Thanks 3girlies- will keep an eye just incase I have another funny turn.
I hope both you, Paul & Sydnee have a better night tonight :kiss:

random- that made me laugh lol I should get one of those t-shirts lol

Aimee- Have you anymore scans? How much did Nathan weigh at his last scan? Maybe our boys will come early? Wishful thinking lol. I need my friend to ask me if I have gone in to labor yet, because everytime I speak to her and she asks me a question like 'Have you seen him move across your belly yet?' it seems to happen that night! Everything she asks whcih hasnt happend, happens! lol
Another friend had a big baby all throughout her pregnancy and she ended up having him on her exact due date lol.

My mum said to me yesterday 'Your bump is all front... Isnt that how you carry a girl??'
I said oh, please dont scare me mum, I have brought nearly everything boyish lol.


----------



## twiggy56

ha! Callie im still worried about getting told wrong gender...even though its been checked like 4 times!! I said to jamie the other night when i was packing baby's hospital bag stuff...do you think i should include one white baby gro? _Just_ incase...? lol

he looked at me and told me i was being daft and that there's no chance shes coming out with bits!! lol

AWW WHAT- u had a kfc?! Iv been craving one since i saw an advert last night for the little boxes of 'chicken and chips'!!!! :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

my SIL & niece have said that they dont like the name Sydnee & that it doesnt go with Reese & Roxie :growlmad: they told one of my friends daughters. Its really pissed me off . they reckon its not a carabott name, eeer it clearly says carabott on the birth certificate!!! I swear i've had enough of peoples opinions this week!!


----------



## nervouspains

3girlies- Do they know how this has made you feel?
My mum said her best friend called her son 'Dylan' and my mum didnt liek it and used to call him Dilly as, well, a pi**take I guess, but she told my mum it really upset her & my mum felt terrible! She didnt mean to upset her in anyway!
Just like when she always used to say 'Eugh no I dont like Max, its a dogs names' 
...Well get used to it, its your grandsons!
Ignore them, or tell them to pi** of! Shes YOUR daughter, and can call her whatever you want!

Is anyone else going to anti natal classes? I missed my first class last Thurs because of the scan taking ages, and then the weather and traffic.
I should go to the one this Thurs, but then il prob miss next thurs as I have a scan 15min before the class starts!
im wondering if there is any point in going and if I did/didnt go, is there much more I could learn, then I already know now? 

Also, has anyone got a birthing ball?
Im thinking of buying one tonight, mainly to help him engage? As he is still lying- Head down- bum to the left and legfs to the right! & he hasnt moved from this position since last Tuesday... Well he has moved his feet to my ribs lol, but then he moves to just under the ribs and kicks me there... and with feeling sick in my chest every night, il try anything to engage him jsut to ahve a bit more breathing space!

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

OMG! Heidi....

screw them!! Sydnee is a _*lovely*_ name! And i think exactly the opposite, i think it really fits in well with Reese and Roxie! 

I hate how people think its ok to shit all over your name choice!! Sorry for the swearing but it really gets on my wick!! There is no one universal name that EVERYONE is going to like so you will always come across people who dont like your chosen name...they most polite thing to do is to think to yourself its not _*your*_ choice but be polite and say how nice it is for the other person's baby!!!!

grrrr!!! :grr:


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello Everyone! Sorry I fell back asleep this morning, then got up and was in a rush to get to the midwifes at 10.45, then went to meet my friends for lunch and just got back.

Thank you for everyones congratulations, cant believe we're all here, although it is all dragging. Everyone got their cake ready? lol. 

At my midwife appointment everything seemed ok and we did my birth plan. Well I had a different midwife and she didnt even introduce herself to me, it felt really awkward talking about my birth plan to a complete stranger who hadnt even told me her name!

Heidi- so glad Sydnee is ok :thumbup: dont worry about names, people have opinions on everything! My friend told me Im weird for even wanting to try breast feeding a couple of days ago! Just let it be water off a ducks back, they will learn to love the name. xx


----------



## 3 girlies

.


----------



## twiggy56

idiots heidi, IDIOTS!

how can it not be a certain families 'name'....take no notice of these plums!

claire- that was a bit unprofessional of the midwife?! To not even introduce herself! I would have felt awkward too!


----------



## pinkclaire

Whats that meant to mean anyway heidi, doesnt make sense at all! They need to get their priorities right, they should be greatful that everything was ok with Sydnee considering her dramatic entrance not worried about a silly thing like a name!


----------



## 3 girlies

!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Haha, Im trying to get hubby to agree to the snip, we need to swap! I have no idea what to do about it, I think I am going to try the coil but not 100% sure! With my Hubbys super sperm I'll probably end up pregnant again after the first time we DTD so better have something quite reliable!

I am sooooo stressed! M has decided he wants to quit his training, he says hes serious and is putting in his notice tomorrow. (ive managed to convince him to wait until after the weekend). He is really struggling with being away, plus his training isnt going to good, his shoulder has never fully repaired and now he is on a two week notice of discharge, Ie if he doesnt do this certain thing in two weeks he is out. He says he may as well quit now as hes wasting his time.

He has been in the army since he was 18 then transfered to this, he doesnt really know anything else and I have no idea what we would do for money as I am now on Stat maternity pay! 

On top of this my sister just decides to tell us that shes got some bloody competition with work shes entered herself into in two weeks (shes known about it for ages) and she wants to fly from scotland to bristol, my mum pic her up, borrow either mine or my mums car and then drive to the new forest where its being held. I was like no I dont think so, she said well you dont need your car as your hardly going to drive yourself if your in labour (not really the point I need my car when matt isnt here seeing as I have eally bad SPD I cant walk anywhere!) and I said well M will need it to meet me at the hospital. So she said fine I'll borrow Mums and I said no because my mum is going to be the one on standby to take me to hospital until M can get back. I felt so stressed about M not being here, I've only just felt relaxed about the situation as it is. She said well I know Im not having a baby but this competition is just as important (WTF!!) and you cant have dibs on two cars thats not fair. I just cant believe how selfish that attitude is, I could understand if M was here, but I need to know my mum can get to me if needs be, thats all thats keeping me going?


----------



## twiggy56

Morning girls!

_*happy 35 weeks to callie and me!*_ :happydance:

Claire that sounds a bit bratty of your sister, you've got good reason for needing the cars...as for the 'this competition is as important as having a baby' comment- LOL! She obviously doesnt have kids?!

Iv got my second antenatal tonight, its labour & birth, im actually looking forward to it!


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies!!

OMG more snow!!!!!!!!!! Noooooooooooooo!
My 10min journey took 1 hr 40 min to get in!! OH drove me though and walked me to the door :) Awww :cloud9: & he is the birthday boy today too! :cake:

PC- Im loving the photos of your wedding on FB!! :cloud9:
& What the hell with your sister! Omg 'its just as important' im sorry but I did have to Lol @ that comment! lol

Twigs- WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :happydance:
HAPPY 35 WEEKS HUN!!!!
I remember when we were 30 weeks & I said 'I cant wait until I am 35 weeks, then it almost seems to final!' lol YAY!

My 2nd class (I didnt attend the first one :blush: lol because of the weather!) Well, we will have to see if I can get to tomorrows safely or not!
Twigs- do you think they are worth going too? My work is making me feel its a hassel :( 

xxxxx


----------



## twiggy56

I know 35 weeks makes it soooo real!! I think at 37 weeks il have a proper freak out! Just think...heidi had sydnee at 35+2!! eeek!

ooh claire, u got wedding fotos up?! Im well going to nosey now! :happydance:

About the classes hun...i do think they're worthwhile. Not because i learnt anything 'new' as such (learnt it all from BnB!!) but because it was good to find out how _*my*_ hospital works, their proceedures, available facilities, how they do things, visiting hours, what pain relief they offer etc....as every hospital is different. So although i knew the _*types*_ of pain relief, it was good to know exactly what standard proceedure is at my specific hospital!

Plus it was another excuse to talk about baby things with other couples that are just as excited!!


----------



## twiggy56

ooh, and apparently im a *BnB Addict* now.....!! 

obviously! lol


----------



## AimeeM

Happy 35 weeks girls!! Wow so close :D

We are going to brave it to go swimming...

Twiggs, YEY for being a b&b addict!!


----------



## nervouspains

Oh im still chat happy! What?! I have been on this site at least 5 out of 7 days a week for over a year now lol! xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

sydnee weighs 4lb 4 1/2oz, shes doing really well, got another visit from the midwife on sunday, which should be the last one, fingers crossed!! She cried for most of the night & woke up every 2 hours for a feed, im shattered today & so is paul. Shes fast asleep now wwhich is typical lol. 

happy 35 weeks twiggy :yipee: not long now :)

Theres a house a few miles away that i want, its a 3 story town house, i mentioned it to paul & he is really keen. I just need a bit of space, my village is suffocating me!! 


I'll add some more pics in a bit x


----------



## hayley x

Happy 35 Weeks Twiggy and NP :dance: xxx


----------



## randomxx

happy 35 weeks callie and twigs

heidi- tell them to go F themselves Sydnee is a gorgeous name and we all love it more importantly you, Paul and the girls love it so their opinions dont count! oh and how they can say its not a carabott name is just plain daft they obviously have a screw loose lol! Also go Sydnee on gaining more weight and keeping mummy and daddy awake through the night! :thumbup:

where is BW shes normally on before me??

oh my pram arrived early was ment to get delivered on thursday and came yesterday its now sitting in OH's dads (im not allowed it at my house) all built and ready for baby hehe! plus all his stuff is now over here moses basket, clothes everything! 

ladies do you think it would be cheeky to ask MIL for some of the cardigans she has knitted i want a couple to take to the hospital with me so want to pack them in my bag??


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls :D

Yay which pram did you get random?

You should deffo ask! I bet she would be really happy to be asked if you can have some of the cardi's :thumbup: I know my mum would be :D xxx


----------



## randomxx

i got the maxi cosi mura 3 its lovely lovely lovely i really love it lol! 

i just dont want her to feel as tho im being cheeky in asking for it before he's here if that makes sense?? x


----------



## nervouspains

Il have a look! :D

You wont be! If anything, id imagine she would be flattered that one of the first itemss of clothing he wears will be something she has made :) xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

sorry i missed you out np :blush: HAPPY 35 WEEKS!!! :) (lack of sleep sorry x)

well by some miracle Roxie & Sydnee fell asleep at 12 so ive tidied up everywhere, even my bathroom!! It was such a mess everywhere so i feel much better now its clean. Everyone says rest when they are asleep, thats fine if you have a cleaner lol!! CLEAN HOUSE HAPPY HOUSE :)


----------



## pinkclaire

Happy 35 weeks twiggy and NP! I'm still chat happy as well despite always being on here lol. 

The pics are great arn't they I am so happy with them, they're just a taster of some I should have them all back by end of Jan. 

Yey to sydnee putting on more weight!

I'm still waiting for my pram, it's doing my head in, it's meant to be here today but we've had bad snow again so not sure if it will get here! It's the last thing I need now and we're all sorted for the first few weeks!

I am still proper stressed about M's job, I don't know what we're going to do if he's out of work next Friday. We will be hiding from the bayliefs (sp sorry!)! Lol. I was so mad at my sister for stressing me out last night I cancelled her off facebook lol. How petty! I must be pregnant. She text me saying I am a bully who screams and shouts until I get my own way. It really upset me because usually I do so much for her, I'm always putting myself out for her, I just really need the cars right now and plus this has been sorted for weeks she can't expect us to just drop everything in such short notice. 

My mum just said she's completely unaware of other peoples stressed at the moment, I'm not sure what it is but since starting thai graduate job she's been very bratty and selfish. Even her best friend has had a word with me about her attitude change. 

Sorry enough with me rambling on about me lol. 

Np- I loved my antenatel, it was scary but really good. I'm glad I went, it wasn't that it was nessessarily new information but it just helped hearing it all from a trained person xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ooh and random I would be flattered if someone asked me for a cardigain I had knitted for their baby to wear as first outfit xx


----------



## twiggy56

Thanks Hayley hun...hope you're doing well?

Random i dont think it would be cheeky at all to ask her!! She'l probably be thrilled to bits! Just say its one of the first things you want him to wear and it will be extra special if it was made by you?! Oh and yay for pram arriving!! :yipee: I keep playing with mine, changing it to different 'modes'..:rofl: As you can see im not the superstitious type!

NP - it must be once u reach 2,500 posts? Thats the only thing iv done different lol. Iv obviously been doing the 'chatterboxes' justice! :rofl:

Yay sydnee! Keep piling on them pounds sweetheart! Heidi i love those 3 storey town houses...keep us informed with piccies yes?!


----------



## randomxx

PC- hopefully your mum will have words with your sister she does sound very bratty i think Jimmy being born is much more important than some silly thing she has to do

i think i'l get OH to ask her lol, in some ways i wish everyone would just give us what they've got us so i can see what i still need if that makes sense?? (god that sounds very selfish) 

im just off the phone to the HIP ppl and im really confused the man told me he sent out my cheque on the 4th and then i said what address did you send that to was it the one on my form and he said yes your new address ( i only told him my new address today) it was ment to be getting sent to OH's dads house do you think i should phone back?

Also my tummys very sore today not sure what it is tho


----------



## nervouspains

Lol thanks 3girlies- I was like Ohhhh :( lol

Good news about Sydnee :D
Thats what my friend said about the resting/ cleaning thing.

Its lovely random! Good choice! :thumbup:

Oh PC :hugs: Well she is going through a phase then, esp if everyone else has picked up on it :shrug:
But she is being selfish, I mean you could pop anyday now!! xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

ive added a few more pics to facebook :)


----------



## Beautywithin

COOIE!! 

Happy 35weeks Twigster & Callie !!

Claire - you look stunning in your wedding pics ( cow lol ) 

Heidi - glad Sydnee is putting on weight ( i think its a lovely name ) god knows why people think it should have to go with the name roxie and reese, so if you had a boy, would they expect you to call him Robert or Richard? lol


Random- yay for the pram, i have mine in the front room all up and ready will have to take pics ( sick of people saying tho, its bad luck to have it in the house )


Have had very strange pains today, it felt like he did a complete flip earlier ( i new i shouldnt have ate them, flammin hot monster munch ) other then that, im nesting... unlike me really, i like a clean house, but not a freak about it lol. but have done loads today


x


----------



## nervouspains

Yay il go and have a look now :D

Thanks BW :D
Oooh clean house! xxx


----------



## randomxx

3girlies- Sydnee is just adorable

BW- hiya hun was wondering where you were! i think your going to go into labour soon 

my tummy is doing weird things aswell today not sure how to describe it but i feel as tho really low down something is making a clicking feeling if that makes sense??


----------



## pinkclaire

lol BW, I did that a couple of days before 37 weeks as well! must be the hormones lol.

Sorry about my winging, just peed me off!

I've put a new bump pic on my journal as well xx

Whats everyone doing this week? Im really bored now, the weather is awful I dont think I can get my car out of the space cos of the snow, but I feel like I am getting cabin fever now!


----------



## Beautywithin

Same here Claire --- i have nothing planned what so ever for the next following weeks, sitting about and waiting is driving me nuts.... only so much cleaning you can do, most of my friends are a work in the day aswell 

i hope so random- with all these pains im getting, something has to happen soon 

are you ladies gunna still try and come on here, when you have contractions,and update us all?! think it depends on the time right?! but id txt one of you at least!! at a decent hour.. sure one of you wouldnt want to get woke up at 2am by me lol x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I dont mind if you texted bw :D
My friend did- at 3.50am when she was on here way in to the hospital... I didnt get it until 7 when I woke up though lol.

Oooh this is my last full week with you ladies!
Next week the temp starts, so I will be around in the morning, then off- and I wont be on tuesday either- then im off for 3 days, but I will come on after my scan on thurs to update whats going on.
then the following week is my last week at work with the temp so I will try and pop on during lunch times, and then I will prob be round my mums everyday after the 29th so I can come on every day still lol xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah Callie make sure you dont leave us... have you had your photo shoot yet? x


----------



## 3 girlies

i dont mind if anyone texts me, im up every 2 hours anyway lol.

I'm losing weight really quick after having sydnee, it must have been water retention or something, im already 10lb under my pre pregnancy weight, although i still have quite a bit to lose before im happy. I havent had time to snack on things which helps!!


----------



## nervouspains

I wont :)
No, the studio was closed because of the weather!
So we have it next Fri 22nd- great, more fat & stretch marked up lol

3girlies- im dreading the loosing weight part! But I have too for the :wedding:
I keep thinking, well when he is born, I would probably already lost a stone straight away :rofl: xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

BW- you have to text us! I'm more likely to be awake at 3am than in the day with my cat naps lol xx
NP- thats rubbish about your photoshoot! cant wait to see the pics xx


----------



## 3 girlies

np, its true, you do lose alot straight away! its the quickest diet ever :rofl:

Sydnee has been alot calmer today, shes been really alert but has worn herself out & now she's fast asleep on my chest :cloud9:


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah well done Heidi, sydnees a lil trooper! I'm hoping to lose weight for the summer, just enough I feel confident if that makes sense? You'll have to give us tips Heidi!


----------



## twiggy56

Anyone can text me! Im up pretty much all thru the night anyway- plus i dont want to miss out on all the action!! lol

Heidi i cant believe you're already 10lbs under your pre-preg weight!! Im hoping il be the same!

just bk from antenatal class, was just alot of talking this week- next week the physio is coming in and doing massage with us, positions & breathing techniques! So will b the more hands-on stuff! :thumbup:

Callie! Its guna get so quiet without u! U'l hav 2 cheekily sneak on and giv that pesky temp a few jobs 2 do!! :rofl:


----------



## Beautywithin

Finally made it to full term xxx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## nervouspains

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BW!!!!!!!!! :happydance: hello Term Day!! 
Now, we all know that you and me love a bit of :cake: so a little selection for us all today :rofl:

Lol thanks twigs I will do Lol xx

I had a crappy nights sleep, I kept thinking that I hadnt felt him move for a while (checked all A-ok with doppler though) then I kept waking up every couple of hours (I remember feeling him once when I was asleep) but just the worry kept waking me up! Grrrr wonder what I will be like when he is actually here 'he hasnt cried for 10min, is he ok?' :rofl:
Iv just had a diet coke though and it seems to have woken him up :thumbup:

So im going to my first antinatal in 15min! OH is coming with me today as he has no work today :happydance:

xxxx

Oooh take your pick ladies lol (can anyone else tell I had time to kill? lol)


----------



## twiggy56

ooooh those doughnuts look damn good!! *drool*!!

BW- _*Happy Term Day!!*_ wooo!! :yipee: :happydance: :dance: :wohoo:

soooo not long now hun, you can nearly smell the 'new baby' smell!!

Have fun at your antenatal class callie! Thats nice B gets to go with u...let us know what u both think of it!

I had surprisingly ok sleep last night, jamie's blocked nose is starting to clear so it wasnt a snore-a-thon! :happydance: However iv got a horrible twinge in my back like its guna go soon...:wacko:


----------



## randomxx

happy full term BW get eating that pineapple lol!

callie- have fun at your antenatal:thumbup:

i want a bit of the green cake it looks mmmmmmmmmmmm! 

im feeling a bit better today tummys still feeling funny tho and ive got bloody work to go to :cry: oh yeah and its snowing again up here 

OH was watching my belly last night think to keep me happy as i was sick lol but he's decided that my boy will make an appearance between the end of the month and the middle of feb! i know that now that he's said it i'll go overdue lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Happy term day BW! Wahooo. 

I'm going for doughnuts Callie!

My hips were really sore last night, at one point I turned over got stuck on my back and it was to painful to move anywhere I thought I was stuck like that lol. So I had to get up at 2 in the morning and have a bath to relieve it somewhat, it was awful!

Also I had the weirdest dream that I gave birth, but I woke up (in my dream this was just to be confusing) and this baby was born and I had no idea why, then this is the weirdest part, I had given birth to a stuffed toy monkey! WTF?! But it was a girl lol


----------



## 3 girlies

hellllloooooooo happy full term bw :yipee:

Sydnee only woke twice last night :) shes been great, i hope it lasts!!!!

i managed to fit all 3 carseats in the car today, paul reckons they didnt fit so he'd used the seats right at the back of our zafira instead of the normal ones. But i needed the boot space for the pushchair & shopping etc so i tried & they fit straight away......men are so thick sometimes :haha: I went shopping with my mum & the girls (except Reese whos at school) & i got stopped all the time & asked Sydnee's weight/size/age, its lovely but all i wanted was to grab some shopping & get home.


so whos gonna be next???? Sydnee needs a play mate...... :)


----------



## pinkclaire

I vote me please!


----------



## Beautywithin

Me next please, or claire lol... but think it will be MS then hayley x


Thanks ladies! callie all the doughnuts gone, i see i didnt get first dibs lol

Claire- im having strange dreams , nothing about babies tho or monkees lol


Random- i think you will be a tad early!


Heidi - glad sydnee is sleeping well, how you managing keeping on top of things, thats what im gunna worry about, ill be to knackered to do the cleaning and cooking

see the MW tuesday, i still feel crap so either this liquid iron dont work, or i need to take something else x


----------



## 3 girlies

im struggling with cooking the most because i'm not good at multi-tasking lol, she always seems to want a feed when im about to start cooking, thank god for drive throughs lol, id be stuck without kfc :)
the house work is ok coz paul helps loads, its just the washing & ironing that is never ending at the mo. Im sure it will get easier when i get into a routine with it, i'm alot calmer than i was on monday put it that way! 

i dont miss being pregnant but i cant imagine her being my last, i know that she will be though which makes me sad :( i'll never have the excitement of a positive pregnancy test again or the relief after the first scan, god i'd end up with 15 kids at this rate :rofl:


----------



## nervouspains

Lol bw I was thinking that, on the way to anti natal I was thinking 'oh I should of said bw can pick first' lol

My class was good, im glad I went :thumbup: I saw a girl I used to work with there as well, so at least next time I will know someone already lol.

Hayley has her growth scan today- looking forward to seeing how much her LO weighs :D

LOL 3girlies- I am sure you will ahve another one ;) lol
We will all have to plan when we are TTC so we can be buds again :rofl: xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh and I forgot to add that I asked the mw to feel if he had changed position and she said that is head is just hovering about my pelvis now :happydance:
Fingers crossed he will start to engage then! I have my 36 week app next tues, so lets see- I did buy a ball and have been using that for the past 2 days, maybe it is helping? xx


----------



## rachyh1990

hello everyone, hope you are all okay. i have just moved into my new house and i am 36 weeks today, i reckon my LO will come on the 27th or 29th january :D not long for any of us now how exciting :D xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

I think your right BW, I have a feeling MS and Hayley will be before us as well!

I am so bored I think I'm going to start cooking over the next 3 weeks meals to put in the freezer to help me out! I hate cooking if I am tired I just cant be bothered so we'll just end up having take out every night which is not good!

My pram is still not here, I called and they have promised it is out tomorrow, Thats nearly two weeks Ive sat in everyday hoping now!


----------



## nervouspains

OMG Claire! Did you pay for postage? I hope not!
If you did, I would demand a refund!! xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

hmmm, I'm not sure about that one Callie, I dont think we did but I'm not sure 100% as my mum sorted it out and we ordered it at the baby show in October!


----------



## nervouspains

Omg, so you ordered in October... and did you ask for delivary in Jan?

Is anyone else, next time, NOT going to find out the gender of baby? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah, my mum convinced me it was bad luck and we had nowhere to store it until after Xmas and wedding! I wanted it earlier!

Well I'm all for not finding out the sex! I feel proud I've managed it! Xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i was wondering this earlier, see what i mean.....i keep thinking about having more lol, anyway i wouldnt find out next time. Claire you have done so well to resist the temptation to find out, well done xx

i'm having chicken, mash & veg for dinner, the first bit of veg for 2 weeks :blush: i got a ready cooked chicken to make it easier, its not the same now coz i dont crave brocolli anymore lol, infact i stocked up on black forest gateau & havent had any since Sydnee was born!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Oooh I'm eating dark choc hobnobs they are amazing! I have a problem though whenever I try to say hobnob it comes out hot nobs! 

Heidi- that sounds a good idea, a nice healthy meal without to much effort! Hubby is home tonight, i'm feeling much better this week, he's had to do so much lately I want to cool him a decent tea to show I can be a good wifey sometimes!


----------



## hayley x

:hi: girls, hope your all ok - sorry your pram hasnt come yet Claire :growlmad: I would be sooo frustrated, I love playing with mine - it better come soon!!

Hope everyones ok. I'm just wondering if anyone knows if when you have a scan they can see your cervix :shrug:

Had scan today and babies legs are a whole 6 weeks ahead :shock: xxx


----------



## nervouspains

I know PC you are soooo good! xx

When I was pregnant this time round, I thought to myself 'no we are not finding out the gender as after what happend with Angel I dont care what we have, as long as its healthy' ...and OH agreed, he didnt want to know!
But... well, as we all know I couldnt resist lol.

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Wow Hayley, shes going to be a heart breaker then! Mummys looks & long legs *whistle* lol xxx


----------



## hayley x

:rofl: she's gunna tower above me, how am I going to tell her off? 

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi hayley, I think they can as when they were looking at placenta they measure how
far away the placenta is from the cervix, but not sure how detailed it is, what are you worried about?


----------



## twiggy56

sorry girls my mum has been over today going thru my birth plan with me! 

Think i would find out the sex next time too, iv had such a positive experience this time round knowing...so would probably want to repeat it! (plus im too impatient and have no will power!! lol)

Jeez, claire i cant believe you'v not got your pram yet- id be kicking up a fuss tomorrow if it still isnt here!! Demand some free stuff lol

Hayley i cant believe your little lady has such long legs! Got urself a supermodel on your hands...trouble for dad in the future anyway!! :haha:


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies!

Well, I was very upset to see our chat page half way down near the bottom this morning! lol xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning NP! Ooh MS is full term today!


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning



We arnt so chatty anymore are we?! lol just back from the school, and yet iv been asked again, am i over due or something, see even other people feel iv been pregnant forever! x


----------



## nervouspains

Morning!

YAY happy full term MS :cake: whooooo :happydance: :D xxx

Lol Oh BW :hugs:- at least you havent had the baby yet... My mum said that after she had my last brother, she ran in to some lady who used to be a nanny for a lady who's child went to the same school as my siblings, anyhoo she said to my mum 'havent you had your baby yet?!' (meaning about her weight) and my mum said 'yes a couple of weeks ago' ....LOL my mum said to me- try more like 5 months ago :rofl: xxx


----------



## nervouspains

I feel soooo sick :(
I think Im getting a cold- and a headache!
Great, just when I thought I had got away without catching anything xxx


----------



## hayley x

pinkclaire said:


> Hi hayley, I think they can as when they were looking at placenta they measure how
> far away the placenta is from the cervix, but not sure how detailed it is, what are you worried about?

Thanks. I just wondered cause when she was scanning me she asked if i was being induced i said yes in about 2 weeks then when she handed me my notes back after she said good luck and watch out for things starting on their own before induction. I just smiled and said thanks but it got me thinking, why would things start before induction cause thats already 2 weeks before due date, wondered whether she saw something on the scan like my cervix dilating or something or she just said it cause she's quite big?xxx


----------



## hayley x

Hope you feel better soon np :hugs: xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Who knows Hayley! Very exciting though you might get to meet your girl earlier!

NP think everyone is coming down with things at the moment, hope you feel better soon. 

I'm getting so cross with M, he is putting our pushchair together and just throwing it around everywhere and pulling on bits which shouldn't be pulled, I saw how it was done in the shop but he still won't listen to me. He's going to break it before we've even used it!


----------



## hayley x

Aww Claire i was like that when we was putting our pram together. To us its really delicate but to them they just pull and push until it does what they want it to.

You just reminded me, when we were putting ours together we had to fix the back wheels they just clipped on and i said to hubby it wont turn round :( (the wheel) thinking we had pushed it in too far or something and his reply 'are they meant to move' ITS A WHEEL :haha: turns out the break was on, lol. He would kill me if he knows i've posted this lol.

Bet you cant wait to have it together to play with :) xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Glad it's not just my bloke lol. I suggested we go to the shop and get the lady to show us, well that went down like a lead balloon lol


----------



## twiggy56

Happy term-day MS!!! :yipee: and also Happy 36 weeks hayley!! My god, everyone is guna start popping before me, damit girls! :rofl:

NP, sorry you feel rubbish hun :hugs: I think im going to get yet ANOTHER damn cold...jamie's brought this one back from work and its inevitable im going to get it too :cry: _Right_ as im now heavily pregnant and uncomfortable as it is!! grr! :grr: Hope it doesnt develop into anything hun....try some vitamin water or something to maybe keep it at bay?

claire- jamie was a bit of a brute with ours aswel, now the front wheel clicks lol. Bet u he's put it on the wrong way round!! and its non-removable!!! :dohh: Ru happy with the pram though? Do we get some piccies?!


----------



## pinkclaire

I've just put a piccie on facebook twigster!

Has anyone heard from MS today? Just thinking I haven't heard anything after her status last night.


----------



## twiggy56

oooh! Just seen the piccy, claire its a beaute! :thumbup: Verrrry nice...i like it alot!

Yeah MS hasnt had any recent activity on FB after her tightenings last night?! omg maybe it DID happen for her?!

should someone giv her a txt u think?!


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah I've just txt her cos I was worried x


----------



## Beautywithin

MS was on FB, she replied to randoms wall mess x


----------



## twiggy56

Beautywithin said:


> MS was on FB, she replied to randoms wall mess x

oh, thats fine then...has she designated one of us to text if things start happening? 

I got my £500 Surestart grant into my bank today! :yipee: im well chuffed! Oh and iv also finished my birth plan! 

Has everyone else got theirs done?


----------



## Beautywithin

Iv got her number!! never have my fone on at mo tho lol

yay to the grant.....what you spending it on ?! x


see im lost with all this birth plan.. with Paris my MW just basically just jotted down some notes on what would happen if things went wrong, MW hasent even said anything about a birth plan this time round

share yours with us twigster x


----------



## pinkclaire

My midwife did mine this week BW, we just went through the part in my notes about it, that was enough for me let her write it down lol. 

As I'm in a birthing centre I don't have the option of pain relief other than pethadine which I really really don't want, so just told her about wanting skin to skin, waterbirth, stay as upright as possible, explained about my hips being sore and also that I don't know the sex and if possible i don't want anyone to tell me I want the baby handed to me so I can look lol. I told them to ask hubby if he wants to cut the cord at the time, asked me about how I want to give birth to placenta and vit k x


----------



## twiggy56

I think im going to get some cloth nappies, get my collection started so i can have her in cloth by like 12 weeks? 

My friend sarah is an expert on cloth and she has the most gorgeous designs in nearly every make! So shes helping me get the right ones to suit me! Was going to buy the swing also but we've been given a near brand-new one from a friend of MIL so i dont even need to buy that anymore! Pretty much got everything else....

Ok well my mum went thru all the things to mention in the birth plan with me, it was great to be able to ask for her opinion as she knows the in's and out's obviously!

i'l see if i can post it in a onner....


----------



## twiggy56

*Who do I want with me during labour and birth?*
Birth Partner: Jamie (Fiancé/babys father)
Sally (Mother)
I do not wish to be left alone during labour and birth

*My environment for labour and birth*
I would like the room to be as private as possible.
I would like my own music (ipod in dock).
I would like to wear my own nightgown.
I would like to eat small snacks regularly.
I would like to have as few people coming in and out as possible.

*Babys heartbeat monitoring*
I am happy to have any monitoring necessary by the midwife/medical staff- if everything is straightforward however, i would prefer intermittent doppler monitoring.
I am happy to have CTG if advised.

*How will I cope with the pain?*
I wish to be as mobile as possible and to be free to move/walk about.
I would like the midwife to prompt/suggest suitable positions (I would like the midwife to suggest the optimum positions)
I wish to labour in the birthing pool but my preference is not to deliver my baby in the water (I only wish to use the water as a form of pain relief).
I wish to use gas & air throughout.
I wish to be offered drug-related options to choose from.
My preferred pain relief is all those listed above, however I would like to be offered an epidural if I felt I could not cope with the pain.

*Vaginal examinations*
I am happy to have any examinations necessary and would appreciate explanation of findings.

*How would I like to give birth?*
I would like the option of any position I feel comfortable with/recommended.
I would like the syntomentrine injection to aid delivery of the placenta.
If the baby cannot be examined in my presence /needs to be taken out of the room I would prefer (if it is possible) for Jamie/my mother to accompany the baby.

*(Immediately) After my babys birth*
I would like Jamie to announce the sex of the baby.
I wish to have skin-to-skin contact immediately after birth.
If possible, I would like Jamie to cut the cord.
I would like the baby to wear the hat that I have provided.
I consent to the baby having the vitamin K injection.
I wish to breastfeed the baby.

*Assisted delivery*
If additional medical assistance is required then I am happy for the midwives/medical staff to use whatever interventions deemed necessary to deliver the baby safely.
In the event that a caesarean section is needed I would like Jamie to accompany me into theatre. After baby has been examined and all is ok I would like baby to be brought straight to me, and then after, for baby to be with Jamie at all times.

*Student Midwives*
I consent to having a student midwife in the room to observe labour/delivery but do not wish for the student to do the delivery itself. I wish to have the same student throughout labour/delivery and do not wish for students to change over- purely because it is my first baby and I would like as much continuity as possible.


----------



## nervouspains

Wow just read your birth plan twigs, its great :thumbup: xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Hope mine goes as smoothly as last time... i just want gas and air, may have an epi if the labour is over 9 hours, B dont want to cut the cord, he dont do well with blood, think he would faint, only thing they ask me about the placenta is did i want to keep it! i did'nt even look at it last time, i was on cloud nine thanks to the gas and air lol, but want to least look this time, my main fear tho, is having a C-section for whatever reason ...... thinking about it makes me feel really sick... thing is not sure what im scared of exactly lol x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol BW, my OH is the same, well his intention is to cut it- but well, he passed out once at the mw's when I was having blood taken, so im wondering what the hell he will be like when im in labor, and when they say time to cut the cord lol xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Thanks NP- i hadnt even considered alot of the stuff iv got written in it until my mum asked me! Its so strange how just writing it all down makes it more real! Im now actually thinking...'omg i have to give birth!!' For so long it has been something so distant and 'sometime in the future' that i didnt need to think about because it was ages away...now its like 'its next month so start thinking about the biggest thing your body will ever endure in your life'!!! :wacko:

BW- i dont know if id want to look at it! Iv seen a placenta on tv when i watch these birth programmes but im not so sure if id want to see mine lol. Some cultures eat it dont they?! :sick:

I told jamie he's not to tell me if i poo myself :rofl: and he's not allowed to look if they're giving me an episiotomy either!!


----------



## twiggy56

omg callie- iv just realised....how scary is it that, at our exact dates today Heidi had sydnee!!!

OMG!!


----------



## nervouspains

Omg! Ooooh! Wow just think that she went in to labor now :D
Oooh part of me wants too as well- he has been constently under my right rib today & it is sooooo painful! Esp sitting down! xx


----------



## twiggy56

I know, its really scary isnt it?! But kind of makes me want to go into labour now too seeing how beautiful sydnee is!

Well im getting feet stuck in _*between*_ ribs now im sure...she lodges it in there and doesnt know how to get it out unless i wiggle to help her!!

we should be moving up a box soon should we not?! Im sick of second last baby!! :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

I don't want to see the placenta I don't think. I've told hubby if he even thinks of getting the camera out while I'm in labour we're getting divorced. Also that's another reason why I want a waterbirth so that he can't see as much (other than the poop etc floating round ha!) he's not squirmish at all, he was a trained medic in the army and he finds it fasinating but he's not looking at that! How could I ever have sex with him again!


----------



## Beautywithin

Trust me ladies, you wont care if you poo yaself lol, it will only be after you start thinking OMG how undignified was that, yes some people eat and even plant the placenta - not my cup of tea tho



Think you move up a box tomoz callie and twigster x
Iv told B i dont want him standing at the end, he can stay at the side of me, and have a quick looksie when the head comes out ( if he wants ) doubt he will see anything tho, with my over grown bush lol


----------



## pinkclaire

twiggy56 said:


> I know, its really scary isnt it?! But kind of makes me want to go into labour now too seeing how beautiful sydnee is!
> 
> Well im getting feet stuck in _*between*_ ribs now im sure...she lodges it in there and doesnt know how to get it out unless i wiggle to help her!!
> 
> we should be moving up a box soon should we not?! Im sick of second last baby!! :rofl:

jimmys dropped quite a bit so not as much pain in my ribs just in my foofoo! Ouch it's so tender down there, if this hurts!

I think it's tomorrow you move up you two! Not long at all x


----------



## twiggy56

pinkclaire said:


> that's another reason why I want a waterbirth so that he can't see as much (*other than the poop etc floating round* ha!)

Claire this made me proper LOL!

Oooh so tomorrow we can finally get to the last baby! :happydance: I feel so behind everyone else! :sulk:

BW iv told jamie he is staying up my head end too!! He's got a HD video camera and that aint going anywhere NEAR my foof as im giving birth!! :rofl:


----------



## nervouspains

Lol YAY aobut time then lol.

Sometimes he must lean on my pelvis or something, because I get the worst pain down there... Then he bounces to my ribs! Lovely! lol 

Wonder how Aimee, 3girlies & random are today?xx


----------



## twiggy56

I saw random was 'viewing' this thread earlier when i was posting...u know how u can see who's viewing the thread if u scroll right down. Well she was definitely on...maybe shes busy today with the nursery and stuff!

and Heidi's prob got her hands full with reese, rox and sydnee!

Not sure about aimee tho...hmm il keep an eye out on fb!


----------



## pinkclaire

Aimees been very quiet lately, random txt me earlier but haven't heard from her for a bit but she was waiting for her FIL to get round and do something in the nursery so she's probably busy with that!

It is really quiet lately, I can't believe one of us has a baby already I am so jealous lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

:rofl: the last few posts cracked me up, bw the comment about overgrown bush was so funny!! :) 

Pauls brother is finally coming round to meet Sydnee tomorrow, im pleased but slightly annoyed that he was so petty it the first place! At least hes making the effort, better late than never!!

I am going to sell my phil & teds vibe, its so heavy & it doesnt feel safe enough for Sydnee. Might go for the icandy peach blossom, will decide once ive sold the vibe though.

Roxie is not well, her temp is up & she was sick earlier, i hope she doesnt give it to Reese or Sydnee!! :(

hope you are all ok :hugs:


----------



## AimeeM

Hey everyone just stopping in for a little update! Haven't been on much cos i have just been so tired and my whole body has just been feeling like lead.

I went up to the hospital yesterday to be monitored cos Nathan stopped moving for nearly a full day and just didn't feel right but as soon as we got there and was hooked up to the monitor he started moving like mad, typical!

Anyhoo, i have been getting lots of cramping period type pains and strong BH's and his head is as far down as it can go and my bump is so low! I feel like he will come soon. I was getting all BH's through the night and kept dreaming i was in labour. I bet i will go over now lol...

Hope your all ok, 3G's i hope Roxie is better today and that little Sydnee is doing well =)


----------



## twiggy56

Claire - im jealous too! I want my buba now!! :hissy:

3g's- glad pauls brother has finally manned-up and is visiting, its been his loss not seeing sydnee and he must've realised that now. Hope roxie feels better, its hard 2 aviod everyone getting a bug if one has got it- used to be like that in our house with my 3 sisters...u could guarantee if one came home with something, then all 4 of us would eventually get it! (especially headlice to my mum's annoyance!!)

Aimee, good to hear from u luv...all your symptoms do sound promising! If u pop before me i wont be happy lol!! I'l be insanely jealous! Iv started getting BH though and baby is 2/5ths palpable so 3/5ths engaged! If i will her to come early enough, u think it will actually happen...?! :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

Glad to hear that news as well heidi hope things get smoothed over today. 

Aimee- glad nathan was ok, random also txt me late last night saying she had been in for monitoring as well for the same reason but everything was ok! Must have been a day of it!

Twiggy, at 35 weeks I had every symptom going, (bare labour lol) now nothing! I thought jimmy would be here by now, now I'm even doubting I'll ever go into labour lol


----------



## AimeeM

I am going to try some raspberry leaf tea and now i know my placenta has moved i am sure we are OK for sex so i have told him we are doing it as much as we can to try and loosen things up a bit hehe!

The doctor at the hospital said not to worry about reduced movements till about 38 weeks. I think he doesn't know what he was bloody on about, imagine if everyone left it till 38 weeks there would be a lot of trouble i bet. He was a bit of an arse.
One of the midwives gave me a bit of a telling off for not having a birth plan in my notes though. Twiggs yours is fab!


----------



## pinkclaire

Omg that's terrible aimee, I hate it when they make you feel like you shouldn't have gone because it's really important to go and next time you might not because of them stupid idiots lol. 

I told my hubby we were having a weekend full of sex this weekend ha! We did it once can't be bothered since!


----------



## 3 girlies

i went to try out the icandy peach blossom, i'm not that impressed, the seats are really small still & its pricey....£779 :shock: paul said i could order it but i didnt fall in love with it & for that money i should lol. Roxie isnt big but she would be cramped in the seat!!

Roxie is still ill but she hasnt been sick since last night, shes really hot though which is making her feel worse.


----------



## twiggy56

Aims i didnt realise you'd been in hospital?! Glad everythings alright hun...whats with these babies giving us the run-around! Random's little monkey was playing quiet as well! Deary me...

Claire iv only just started getting BH, i think its just wishful thinking as really i do want to wait til after 37 weeks...give it a week and 4 days and im trying everything to get her out! :rofl:

I think i might get on the raspberry leaf tea as well aimee- will get some this weekend and start on wednesday when i turn 36 weeks i think....

3g's £779 does sound bloody expensive! Poor roxie, high temp and sickness is really horrible...hope she gets better soon :flower:


----------



## twiggy56

gah! Just realised, *still* on second last baby! Maybe tomorrow then...

:hissy: im so eager to move to the next ticker box! (can u tell?!) :rofl:


----------



## hayley x

Hey girls hopefully this thread wont be needed much longer and can chat away in the baby section :) cant wait. Just hope my stay there is longer this time.

Twiggy i think its today your box will go up i went up on 12th and baby is due on 12th so most likely be today cause your due 17th if that makes sense.

Claire i cant believe your 2 days off what i was having alex unexpectidly, makes me realise just how close we are and whats really in our tummy's now - a proper baby lol. Would have thought it wouldn phase me as much this time but i still cant imagine a real baby in there.

Aww aimee i didnt realise you had been hospital. Glad everythings ok but what you was told, dont worry till 38 weeks thats complete bull seems we all know more than the professionals. And its not your fault you dont have a birth plan isnt your midwife meant to go through it with you? I didnt have one with alex nor do i have one with this one. I'll just say yes to whatever they recommend to get baby out safe!

3girlies how much does sydnee weigh now? I hope she's still doing well. As for the pushchair thats a lot of money if its not 'the one' have you looked at the apple? I think the seat units on that is bigger?

Hope everyones ok. :hugs: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i liked the idea of the peach so Roxie would have a proper seat but the lady in the shop was so unhelpful, she said the seat unit for the blossom is smaller than the single one but on the reviews online it says you use the bigger seat at the front so im confused!!! Its lovely but theres a 6 week waiting list which is ages!

Sydnee is getting weighed in a minute when the midwife gets here, shes normally early but today shes late, & i need to go shopping before i go to my MIL for dinner!!

my friend had a boy the other day at 33 weeks & he was 4lb 9oz, everyones babies seem loads bigger than Sydnee! It says the average weight at 35 weeks is 5lb 7oz, i still reckon it was swine flu that stopped her growing.


----------



## twiggy56

yay! it was today for the ticker box! :happydance:

and hayley you made me realise its the 17th today, so really is a month til due date! ahh! Hope your little lady has been behaving, and you've been feeling well!

3g's- we got a weight for sydnee yet?! Bless her, i reckon you're right- and the swine flu took its toll on her weight gaining...because shes a healthy baby, just small!


----------



## pinkclaire

Hayley, it is Really close now, I still can't imagine what it will be like when he/she is here!

I read that after 38 weeks they don't grow much is that right? I'm worried jimmy is small, I don't think I am very big, I hope everything is ok in there. One of the girls from my nct group had her baby at t+10 and was only 5lb 3oz! She wasn't ill or anything Heidi, and noone had even picked up that the baby was small!


----------



## pinkclaire

Ooh twiggy, last box congratulations!!!! Xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

sydnee is 4lb 9.5oz :yipee:


----------



## 3 girlies

congrats on the last box twiggy, i didnt get to that on my ticker but i bet it feels great :)


----------



## twiggy56

aww thanks luv...yay for sydnee too! 4lb 9.5 is FANTASTIC!! 

Clever girlie! :happydance:


----------



## Beautywithin

Yay, for sydneexxxx lets hope she carries on putting on weight..... 

you happier now you moved up a box twigster, i know it made my day when i did ( easily pleased these days ) 

i still think my bubs is going to be 7lb8oz or 7lb something, since that bloke at xmas randomly stopped me and told me lol... when i had my scan, i was told if he dont go over due then to expect a 7lb ( something baby ) 

cant imagine having a 9 or 10lber baby, but never say never lol x


----------



## hayley x

:dance: happy last box twiggy ... nearly there :D

Claire - My bump is measuring 2 weeks small but baby is massive so I'm sure baby is just fine - try not to worry. Did you have a growth scan in the end?

Well done Sydnee, what a great weight :D

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thats good to know, she did do the measurements but didn't tell me whether it was small, normal, big or anything! I have the measurements in my notes but not sure if I want to look them up on google if that makes sense? Might make me more worried?

The weight was just under 6lb at 36+2 but I don't feel like I've grown at all. Suppose 6lb Is still healthy? I will end up having a 10lber now just wait and see!


----------



## rachyh1990

hello everyone dont know if she has updated on here but EMYJC had her little boy on 16th jan at 4.40am. at 35 weeks pg. they are both doin okay. :D xxx


----------



## rachyh1990

o and he weighed 6pounds 2 :D x


----------



## 3 girlies

wow thats a great weight for 35 weeks :)


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello Girls,

My friend has just found out she was pregnant and is in very similar circumstances to me whereby her blokey is doing the same training and away a lot. Can you all welcome her in to the site please? 
https://www.babyandbump.com/introduce-yourself/257618-hi-new-here.html#post4123244

Its a pretty scary time for her right now xxx


----------



## randomxx

hello ladies sorry ive been a bad chatterbox recently 

twigs- wahoo on moving up a box

callie- im assuming you will have aswell so yipee to you to hun 

3girlies- thats great news about Sydnee, lets hope her appetite keeps growing

bw- how have you been hun? how are your BH's? 

has anyone ever heard of Goldenseal to bring on labour, i keep seeing that it used to be used but fell out of favour as its too strong but everywhere i read it says not advisable in pregnancy soo a bit confused (not planning on trying anything just yet ive got a month before that happens)

okay so ive been feeling really good the past day or so nursery is completely finished, pram is here and ready (at his dads tho) hospital bag packed, birth plan done (to be looked at by midwife), legs and who ha shaved (TMI sorry), going to get the RLT stocked up this week aswell! God im never this prepared for anything! x


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies!

This will prob be the last time I post- unless I can get on at lunch time for a bit as the temp is here now :(
If I dont get on again, il be on sometime on Thur/Fri. (Hopefully thurs & I can update about my scan then) :thumbup:
Oh im going to miss you all :cry:

3girlies- great news about Sydnees weight :happydance:

Random- im loving the room!!! :cloud9:

Whoooooo to Twigs & moi on the last box! Yay! & incase I dont get on before Wed- Happy 36 weeks too!! lol

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Thanks luvvy! Guna be sooo quiet without ya! :cry:

Good luck with the temp! Sneak on when u can...:haha:

Random- iv never heard of Goldenseal? Your nursery looks fantastic btw hun! Seen the piccies on fb and you'v done an awsome job of putting everything together, it all looks so co-ordinated!

I havnt even bought my RLT yet! Need to get some in town at Holland & Barratt coz i want to start it at 36 weeks!!

How are all the other ladies today? Do we have MS back yet?!


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning!

Nope no MS! 

Good luck with the temp Callie! You need to find a way to access bnb when your on leave Hun!

Got the physio today, I know it's going to be a waste of time, but I'm thinking that at least I am on their books now as if this continues when I'm not pregnant I would have a long wait to see someone! I'm in so much pain in bed, rolling over is the worst and my
hips click as well, it's horrid!

Random I love the nursery you've done a great job! I can't wait to do ours properly when we move!


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning

cant believe how quick you got the nursery done random- you only started doing it properly last week ?!

still getting BH and have been leaking-but im past getting my hopes up now... cant wait till next monday, then i can offically say my due date is next week, everyone was looking at me at the school as if i had 2 heads, bet they cant believe how fat iv got or mine has to be the longest pregnancy in history

x


----------



## pinkclaire

BW- have you told your midwife your leaking? You must be close now then! They will only leave you for so long if your losing your waters xx


----------



## randomxx

wahoo 32 weeks today, 32weeks today!

thank you for your comments on the nursery ladies it only got finished properly bcz the HIP grant came through lol but im sooo glad thats it done now! 

BW- ive got everything crossed that you go in the next few days hun x


----------



## Beautywithin

I see her tomoz. thats the thing not sure if its waters, first it happend last thursday i sat down for 10 mins, got up and water trickled out, not a lot, but was enough for me to have to change, it wasent wee, and was clear in colour, this has happend twice more since then...so not sure what it is, 

thank s random & happy 32 weeks x


----------



## randomxx

well i hope its the start of things for you hun x


----------



## nervouspains

BW- keep us updated, let us know what the mw says xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

BW- mention it to her and see what she says. I am getting some really wierd discharge (sorry TMI) now god knows what it is!

I went to see one of the ladies from my antenatel in hospital today, her little girl is only 4 days old, I felt so emotional when I held her shes so tiny! xx


----------



## twiggy56

Happy 32 weeks random huny! :yipee:

BW- even a slow leak of waters needs to be checked out hun, definitely get urself to the midwife. U dont want to risk infection!

Claire, is it a bloody discharge?! That would be fab! lol (only when you're heavily pregnant could you think bloody discharge is 'fab'!! :rofl:) 

I know what you mean about holding the tiny baby and getting emotional, when i held our friend's little 5 day old girl i was literally weeping i was so filled with emotion....its such a strong instinct that washes over you, its wierd, it just comes so natural...i just cant seem to imagine that feeling intensified by about a million when its your _*own*_ tiny baby in your arms...i literally cant wait!


----------



## pinkclaire

I had my bloody show at 35 weeks Twigs! Didnt do anything did it!

I was just sat there thinking this will be me within a couple of weeks and it was just sooo emotional!


----------



## pinkclaire

38 weeks! Yey yey yey come on baby mummy and daddy want to meet you!

Good luck at the midwifes today BW let us know what she says.


----------



## twiggy56

Happy 38 weeks pc!!! :yipee: That buba is coming ANY day now hun...u tried anymore of randoms teas yet after that minging one the other night?! lol. 

Im away into town with my sister today...guna get my RLT! Getting cracking on that tomorrow at 36 weeks. 

x x


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning

just got back from MW. my normal MW wasent in, so had 2 other women there, didnt feel comfortable at all, anyway they said i shouldnt be leaking as much as i have, or having as many tightenings, so need to get my self to the hospital... if it is my waters, she said they will probley induce me, not looking forward to the internal ! eeek.he is still head down and im measuring 39cm, now have to find someone to have paris and pick her up from school befor i can go to the hos

x


----------



## twiggy56

aaah!! BW! Thats so exciting if it is your waters and they are inducing you!! eeek!

omg u could be holding adam in a day or two!! :yipee: Keep us updated, im going to be thinking about where you're at all day now!!


----------



## Beautywithin

I will text one of you's and let you know what happens, bit scared of the idea of being induced! but noing how things pan out for me, i will be waiting in there hours, just for them to send me home x


----------



## hayley x

Happy 38 weeks claire - wow to think your at the stage i was when i had alex is scarey makes it feel really close. hope baby makes an entrance very soon we need a baby to Aww over. once one pops we'll Probs all go haha so hurry up :D 

Aww BW hope you manage to find someone to have paris and you can get to hospital very soon. will be thinking of you lots i really hope everything ok, how exciting that you could have your little boy very soon :) good luck 

have fun in town twiggy Xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck BW xx


----------



## nervouspains

Afternoon ladies!
I wrote morning first lol.

How are we all?
I was in terrible pain last night- right under my chest, it felt like I couldnt breath, so I dont think he is engaged yet :(
I have my 36 week mw check up appointment tonight, so looking forward to that.
I am so swollen as well, my ring was so tight, I struggled taking it off this morning, and my feet... well, they look like balloons! lol

Happy belated 32 weeks random!! :happydance:

Happy 38 weeks PC :D :D

Oooh BW keep us updated!!!

xxxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

I hope BW is ok, I've txt her but nothing back!

I saw another newborn today, a week old, another girl from antenatel, a little boy, ooh he was lovely! I had lots of cuddles! I welled up again! Hormones are on full alert I think!

NP- if you have a big baby, maybe he's just filling up the space nicely! He could still be starting to engage! Xx


----------



## AimeeM

Hey everyone! Just stopping by to say hi :D

Hope your all well. Happy 32 weeks random and happy last box NP and Twigs!

I haven't been on as been feeling really tired and crap with just no energy at all really. I felt proper ill last night i thought i was dying, ended up sitting up till 2 in bed cos i was scared to go to sleep in case i didn't wake up :blush: and my nose kept bleeding too.
I was sick too this morning and it came from no where so looking like the last tri is almost as bad as the first for me.

Hope your all good, getting so near now can't wait to see all our cute little babies!

Went on our 'hospital tour' last night, it freaked me out a little being in a delivery room again but the plus side was because it is a new hospital the rooms are really nice and you get your own room with a bathroom in and also they said they like you to stay 1 night and if you want to you can stay two. So that is good I'm gonna make the most of that!
They don't provide sanitary pads though which i thought is bad, it is like going to hospital with a gashed arm and having to supply your own bandages...
They don't supply nappies either.


----------



## AimeeM

Wow happy 38 weeks claire!


----------



## pinkclaire

I have had nausea again the last few weeks, tbh I've hated my whole
pregnancy I can't say there was a time where I have felt 'good' lol. 

I'm getting sick of how much effort it is to sort my house out, I don't know how you guys do it who have other kids! I feel like no matter how much I clean it's still dirty?


----------



## AimeeM

Yep, no matter what i do it is always a mess! But i suppose having 2 males here only makes it worse lol with another male coming i am in for a life time of stinky socks and wet towels all over....


----------



## 3 girlies

hope you are ok bw :hugs:

Sydnee isnt feeding very well today, shes only took 3oz all day, im hoping she will perk up after a bath tonight, i'm not sure how long i'm supposed to leave it before i phone the midwife :shrug: Her nappies are like someones blown their nose (tmi) I really hope she hasnt got the bug Roxie had. 

hope you are all ok :)


----------



## pinkclaire

M is here for a weekend and i spend longer sorting the house out! Ive had to ask my mum to come round tonight and hoover, my hips are killing from the physio yesterday and ive had my haircut and was freaking out about how I am going to do it!

But Aimee, at least you wont have the hormones in the teens, my house was full of women and we were a nightmare!

3Girlies, poor lil Sydnee, I have no idea how long to leave it, how much is she meant to drink daily now? Does she seem ok in herself?


----------



## 3 girlies

they said she should drink 10oz in 24 hours, she hasnt drank that today. She seems ok, just really sleepy. She will probably just have days like this but coz shes small i notice it more coz they make a point of saying she needs to feed etc. I reckon she will make up for it tomorrow.


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah that makes sense 3girlies, maybe just see how she is tomorrow? X


----------



## 3 girlies

well we didnt get much sleep last night, sydnee wouldnt settle & im exhausted. Shes fast asleep now, typical!!! 

Reese & Roxies bunk bed came today, cant wait to set it up, gonna do it on saturday (well watch paul do it lol) :)

hows everyone today?


----------



## randomxx

hey ladies

3girlies- how is Sydnee today is she feeding any better? how are you finding it with 3 girls in the house now? is Roxie okay with not being the baby anymore? (god 20 questions for you lol) 

im still a bit concerned about my blood pressure trying really hard to relax and lower it but ive got this awful feeling that because im totally organised and my birth plan is wrote and all the things i want i can get in the midwifery-unit that my blood pressure will get too high and i'll have to go to the labour ward instead and lose out on everything i want!


----------



## pinkclaire

I felt like that as well random, I've only just accepted I will probably
be at the birthing centre now!

Yes 3girlies how is Sydnee? Has she drunk more today?


----------



## 3 girlies

Sydnee is ok, still sleepy & not feeding as much as she was but i'm not too worried as long as she perks up in the next few days.

I was gutted that i couldnt go to the birthing centre, i ended up in a big hospital & i hated it!! I was 12 days off my target of 37 weeks so i wasnt allowed. I tried to be positive & think at least she was in the best place if something went wrong but really i was disappointed.

are they keeping an eye on your bp?


----------



## AimeeM

Am i the only one who doesn't want the birthing centre? I just feel safer being where there is more on offer for pain relief and in case of emergency. We had our tour the other night and the birthing centre isn't much different from the labour ward really anyway just decorated more relaxing! We can dim the lights in the labour room on labour ward too so i figured that would make it more relaxing.

Heidi i hope Sydnee perks up soon, am sure she is just getting used to the world xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm sure your not Aimee! Thats why we have so many choices as different people prefer different things!

I hope Sydnee is ok 3 girlies xx


----------



## twiggy56

aww sydnee! Hope she perks up a little tonight...shes just taking her own time bless her.

Im going for the midwife-led part in the hospital? Is that a birthing centre? It just a hallway away from the labour ward so its not worlds apart but if something goes wrong you are only a corridor away from all the drugs etc...

im totally paranoid now that she is breech after the midwife app this morning...its frustrating to think shes either fully engaged (which the midwife was 90% sure she was) or i might have to start thinking about, not only losing my 'midwife-led' delivery...but a surgical one if she didnt turn! :wacko:

spose we will find out for sure at the scan on tuesday....


----------



## pinkclaire

Does your little girl get hiccps? for example jimmy always gets hiccups when i drink orange juice, but the hiccups feel like they are in my foo foo now so i know hes head down, maybe you could do that test?


----------



## AimeeM

Our birth centre is at the other side of the hospital and they said if you decide you want more pain relief than they can offer there then is is unlikely they will move you to the labour ward as not coping with pain is a 'low priority' for changing your mind unless they know you are really struggling.
This put me off the birthing centre cos i want the option of stronger stuff if i feel i loose control.


----------



## randomxx

3girlies- the midwife is seeing me a week earlier than she should be she did say she wanted to keep an eye on it! ive got my fingers crossed Sydnee perks up soon hun 

my birthing centre/midwifery unit is the floor above the labour ward so i just get sent down there if theres any complications but theres sooo many restrictions in the labour ward that i want my delivery in the birthing center


----------



## AimeeM

Oh my gosh i'm on the last box :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

congrats on the last box :yipee:

sydnee seems loads better, she's drinking ok again now thank god, i really want her to be over 5lb when they weigh her today, fingers crossed!!!

this thread seems so quiet these days, prob be even quieter when all the babies arrive!! might get a few 2am posts though lol, those night feeds are so tiring but the cuddles are lovely!!


----------



## hayley x

:wohoo: congrats on last box Aimee :D

I cant believe how little time is left now :shock: I go for my sweep in a week and then could be any day for induction. I saw my counsellour today and my next appointment is for 11th Feb ... with baby! I'm starting to get just a little nervous, but very excited too.

Hope everyones having good days and enjoying the sunshine ... hopefully we will start to get warmer weather soon to take our babies for some lovely walks :) xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Yay for last box aimee!! I was so bloody excited to get to that last baby, i always looked at tickers on the last box and thought id never get there!! 

Heidi i see sydnee is 5lbs!! Thats really good! Bet you're really pleased...shes putting it on steadily, you'v obviously got the feeding down to a T!

Hayley, i didnt realize u had your sweep in a week!! Thats really exciting! Cant believe babies are actually coming now...its so real! 

Well iv started on my RLT yesterday, and got my scan time through the post- 9:45am on tuesday morning...here's to hoping shes just keen and fully engaged rather than a complete 360 and breech!!


----------



## 3 girlies

thanks, yeah i really wanted her to be 5lb, i know its still small, but shes getting there slowly. :) I cant believe shes nearly 3 weeks old though, its flown by!!

oh wow hayley thats come round so fast, if the sweep works she could be here really soon :yipee: 

i'm jealous of the bigger babies, if one more person says i'm lucky that Sydnee is small coz its cute i'm gonna scream!! yeah she is cute but i have worried non stop about her weight & feeding etc, she has to have her weight checked at home instead of at the baby clinic incase she catches a bug, i cant wait till shes all chubby!!

twiggy what does the RLT taste like? i never had the guts to try it or even smell it lol


----------



## AimeeM

I'd be the same Heidi, i would worry so much with mine if he was so small i totally understand where you are coming from with that one.

Hayley wow i bet you can't wait :D


----------



## nervouspains

Hi Ladies :hi:

Hope your all ok.
Only a flying visit!

Great news on Sydnee 3girlies :D

Yay for the last box Aimee!!

Whoooo to Twigs and Moi for 36 weeks :happydance:

What else have I read? lol

Claire- hopefully Jimmy will make an apprence soon!

Twigs- cant believe your fully engaged!

Anyone heard anything from BW?

Hayley- OMG not long at all for you now!!! :D

I had a scan today- all is fine, he only put on 11oz in 2 weeks :happydance: so he was 6lb 13oz, his tummy has shrunk a little but his legs have grown! He is still just above my pelvis, so not engaged yet.
I have another appointment at 39 weeks to check all is ok still for a natural delivary.
Although the doc told me they would let me go between 10-13 days over! Hmmmm I dont think so!! Lol, if nothign by 39 weeks, then I will do all the walking and eating curries and pineapple and drinking the teas that I can!

Cheers for those random :thumbup:

xxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

np hes a lovely size :thumbup: this is the exciting bit now when its the final few weeks!! i kinda wish i was able to spend them still being pregnant with you all but i know you lot would say im mad lol. 

I have put my vibe on ebay & gonna get an icandy i think...but not the peach coz its way too pricey!!! maybe the pear?

twiggy when do we get another letter lol, i would like another few guesses at her name before your little girl arrives :)


----------



## twiggy56

Oh 3g's the RLT isnt too bad actually, although i prefer it once its brewed then cooled down, kind of tastes like an earthy tasting ribena? lol. And im holding strong on her name, random was trying to get it out of me earlier!! Gotta give her credit for trying but i wont crack i tell you...not with only a couple weeks to go- im staying strong! :rofl: Im dying to announce her properly (and by name) to you girls though...its going to be so exciting!! :happydance:

Oooh and if you spy one of the icandy's u want, post a piccy so we can help u judge!! :thumbup:

NP- wow! Your lad is a very decent weight isnt he?! Yeah this little madam is either fully engaged (as midiwfe cant feel ANY head) or shes breech! lol. Im getting a presentation scan tuesday morning to find out! Hope you're getting on ok with the temp! Yay for us being 36 weeks!! Only 6 more days til full term!!! :happydance:

Not sure where BW has been today...seen a few posts in 3rd tri from her today...shes 38 weeks today though...so *Happy 38 weeks* hun!! :yipee:


----------



## 3 girlies

i'm having a lazy day tomorrow so i'll take some new pics of my little fatty lol, see if you can see the difference in her size :) 

yeah i can see why you want to wait to announce her name, i'm glad we dont know so its a lovely surprise.


----------



## pinkclaire

Wahoo last box Aimee!

And happy 38 weeks BW!

Hayley. If you have your lil girl before me I will not be happy! hehe. Only teasing but I will be a little bit mad!

Great news on Sydnee 3girlies, I can completely understand what you mean about small baby, and although I would do anything to not be pregnant right now, how worrying for you when she arrived and since. 

Twigs, did you do the hiccup test?

BW test me earlier, she had to go to the hospital for iron jabs as her iron is low havent heard from her since then.

NP- what a good weight your boy is! I heard the bigger they are, the easier they are to push out actually, so should help you rather than hinder!

I have been getting period cramps again on and off, so I am keeping an eye on them, but so frustrating as its actually really painful!


----------



## pinkclaire

Wahoo last box Aimee!

And happy 38 weeks BW!

Hayley. If you have your lil girl before me I will not be happy! hehe. Only teasing but I will be a little bit mad!

Great news on Sydnee 3girlies, I can completely understand what you mean about small baby, and although I would do anything to not be pregnant right now, how worrying for you when she arrived and since. 

Twigs, did you do the hiccup test?

BW test me earlier, she had to go to the hospital for iron jabs as her iron is low havent heard from her since then.

NP- what a good weight your boy is! I heard the bigger they are, the easier they are to push out actually, so should help you rather than hinder!

I have been getting period cramps again on and off, so I am keeping an eye on them, but so frustrating as its actually really painful!


----------



## twiggy56

claire iv done the hiccup test and im still getting them in my bum so im pretty certain she is head down...she must just be an unusual case that engages fully at 36 weeks?!

Have your cramps persisted claire? Just keep walking about as you could maybe give them a helpful nudge into labour where they might otherwise start to die off?!


----------



## randomxx

congrats on last box aimee

wahoo on 38weeks BW 

claire-tell jimmy to get a move on lol! 

3girlies- im glad Sydnee is gaining weight it must be a load off your mind hun


----------



## 3 girlies

well my cooker blew up.....i'm not even joking about the blew up bit, it made my lights go out lol. I know this sounds lazy but the idea of takeaways is really appealing :blush:

i had some money saved for a new tumble dryer (ours broke at xmas :growlmad: ) so at least i can replace it quite quickly!!

we had a rough night last night, Sydnee cried from 10pm-4am, she seemed uncomfortable. I hope shes not the same tonight. I have spoke to my health visitor & she said her milk could be too rich for her, its aptimil though which i thought was good! she was supposed to be on nutriprem but they messed up in my crap hospital!!

i took some pics today, i'll add them tomorrow. she definately looks bigger to me!! :)


----------



## AimeeM

I'm not well ladies, been in hospital last night they thought i might have had a blood clot cos i been coughing up blood. They did loads of tests and gave me some blood thinner but sent me home today with antibiotics saying they now think it is a bad bacterial chest infection. My chest feels fine though. I am going to go to bed early tonight as i am shattered but i will fill you in a bit more tomos if i am still alive... xx


----------



## hayley x

Aww aimee sorry to hear you are so poorly :( i hope you get better soon :hugs: Xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

get well soon Aimee :hugs:

Pauls setting up the girls bed, it says it takes an hour...so far its taken 3 & its not close to being finished, its gonna be a long night!!!!!!...........


----------



## pinkclaire

Aimee sounds like you have been having a rough time :hugs: hun, hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## twiggy56

Aimee, how ru feeling today hun? Sorry to hear you're poorly! :hugs:

Heidi, how many hours did it take paul to get the beds up? lol


----------



## hayley x

Its so quiet in here lately isnt it! I remember it used to take me hours to catch up :haha:

Hope everyones having good days? Hope your feeling a bit better today Aimee :hugs: Heidi - what time did the girls get to bed? Was they fighting over who would have the top bunk? me and my sister always did.

:hi: twiggy: hope you and baby are well :flower: xxx


----------



## hayley x

Oh and while its just us 2 online ... spill her name :haha: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

the bed took 4 hours lol, it looks lovely though. Reese ended up sleeping in the bottom bunk with Roxie coz she was lonely up high, so sweet!!

how are you Hayley? Are you all sorted for your sweep? bag packed etc?

wonder how aimee is today?


----------



## twiggy56

hayley x said:


> :hi: twiggy: hope you and baby are well :flower: xxx

Me and bump are good thanks luv! Been getting some strong braxtons and also my mum palpated my belly last night after this whole fiasco with the midwife not being able to feel the head on wednesday- and she is pretty sure head-down as well but just fully engaged as she couldnt feel a head either! She tried for ages!! Hows u hun? Not long til the sweep now! U excited?!

You are all so sly! But im not cracking now with her name iv got so close! Its taken all my strength not to burst and come out with it!! :cool:

Heidi we used to fight over the top bunk when we were little! But one day my dad hung a sheet over the bottom bunk and made a den- so after that we were forever fighting over the bottom bed!! :rofl:


----------



## AimeeM

Still feeling pretty crap and weird, just trying to rest and regain some normality. They gave me Amoxicillin 500mg 3 times a day but that seems a bit much so i am only going to take it twice a day and see how it goes cos it made me shake this morning.

Hope your all good. |Can't wait to feel well enough to come on here as much as i used to again lol if thats possible!


----------



## pinkclaire

Happy 36 weeks Aimee!

Guess what it's also my single digit day, only 9 until d day! Hubbys birthday today, he is very pleased with his xbox and new game so that's our plans for the day! I'm cooking a roast later with some family so that will be nice, hopefully I can drag him off for that!

Hope everyone is ok today xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Ahhhh! 9 days to go YEY!


----------



## hayley x

:wohoo: single digits (I'm sure I posted a reply this morning using my phone but its not on here :dohh: ) 

Hope everyones having good days.

Happy 36 weeks Aimee :hugs:

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Happy 36 weeks aimee! :yipee: Hope ur feeling a little better hun :hugs:

And claire...fook! I cant believe you're in single digits?!! Holy crap that crept up damn quick (although im sure not for you...lol). Come on jimmy!! woo!

Ur in the good books for quite a while now with the xbox it sounds like claire....you cant top that- well apart from giving birth to his child maybe?? :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm going to have to give birth to top it now Twigs lol. Just as well I am pregnant I think! He loved my chocolate cake I haven't told him about my labour inducing ingredients yet! Xx


----------



## 3 girlies

how is everyone, its very quiet on here now!!

i'm now the proud owner of an icandy pear!! i love it, its so much nicer than the p&t vibe :) we got it with the carrycot, 2 seats & carseat! cant wait to try it out later!! i have pushed it around my kitchen lol

its 2 years today since my twins ex fiance died in a car crash, Cant believe how fast the time goes :( he was an amazing person, funny & caring, one of a kind!! He died just outside of our village, its so frustrating to think that he was almost home. His mum came round last night with a hand knitted outfit for Sydnee, its beautiful. His dad is having cancer treatment & was too uncomfy to get out of the car, some people have such a hard time, its not fair!! sorry i dont mean to depress everyone.

Sydnee cried alot again last night & finally fell asleep at 3am!!, my health visitor was supposed to be visiting again to weigh her but she hasnt been in touch & i cant get through on her phone :growlmad:


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratualtions Hayley on the birth of your lil girl! Cant wait to hear more details and I hope everything is ok with you xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Yay look at us girls!
How fast time flys huh xxxx


----------



## hayley x

:rofl: at my prediction :haha: never thought to look back before now :dohh: xxx


----------



## hayley x

:dance: :thumbup: for Max's fluffy bum :D xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hey girlies, glad we have revived this, doesnt feel the same on here anymore! I'll change the title lol

Hayley, how is Jo getting on? Did she have a c-section in the end?


----------



## Beautywithin

I got emotional looking back at the old thread, let alone this one :(


----------



## hayley x

Claire, yes she had her little boy this afternoon :dance: he's ok but may need to go to special care :( xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Me too BW!

Bless Jo xxx

Is anyone watching Cherry's having a baby?

xxx


----------



## hayley x

I'm sky + it so pleaseee dont tell me about it, I'll watch it in the morning :) xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww I really hope everything is ok. What did she call him? Will you keep us updated? X


----------



## twiggy56

aww this thread makes me emotional! Nice to see it back into life...

I predicted Abigail's weight right! Wahay!:happydance:


----------



## hayley x

I think first page should be updated with actual time dates and weights for comparison :thumbup: xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ok everyone tell me and I'll do it, I can't remember :blush:

Hayley everything ok at hospital? Xx


----------



## hayley x

Daisy was born 29th January weighing 7lb 6oz :flower:

Babys still really poorly but they dont know whats wrong :cry: his breathing isnt good and his temp is high :( I'm not allowed to see him cause I'm his Auntie and its only Parents, Siblings and Grandparents, and it was me and my gran so Auntie and Great Grantparent :( but hopefully he will be back on the ward with my sister soon x


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh how awful for you. Is your sister ok? ~
(silly question really) do they think it's some kind of infection? For him just to turn around like that?


----------



## twiggy56

Abigail Rose was born 15th February 2010, 2 days early at 15:26 weighing 7lbs5oz :cloud9:

Bet your sister just wants him at home now...start living like a family at home :hugs:


----------



## hayley x

:hi: girls...

Baby is our of SCBU :dance: had lots of cuddles and he's hopefully coming home tomorrow :) cant wait for Daisy to meet him... he still has no name though :haha:

xxx


----------



## randomxx

hey ladies im back got broadband installed today :happydance:

how are we all? 

ive started a wedding journal

AM have you been dress shopping yet??

im stalking claire's journal aswell whats everyone else been doing? 

can i just say 
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher: i love love love these smilies hehe


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol random you do make me chuckle! I'm off to find your wedding journal xx


----------



## twiggy56

aww wedding jourals, claire second pregnancy journal...

so nice to share such important things with you guys, especially after reading this thread...and sharing so much of pregnancy and birth together!

arent we growing up... :winkwink:


----------



## randomxx

*happy birthday Sydnee, the first chatterbox/lovebug baby to turn 1*

i hope you all have a fantastic day in the 3girlies household xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Happy 1st birthday Sydnee we've all had an amazing journey together xx


----------



## twiggy56

Aww guys I feel so emotional! 

Happy 1st Birthday sydnee wee darling! You're an amazing little thing, have a fun day!


----------



## twiggy56

Happy 1st Birthday Daisy!!! :cake:

Big love from me and Abigail! x x


----------



## randomxx

Happy birthday Daisy xxx


----------

